# zeigt her eure commencal supreme dh.



## liltrialer (22. August 2010)

so ich starte mal den versuch einen treat zu erstellen, wo jeder mal sein supreme dh postet.
naja zeigt einfach mal her was ihr habt. gewicht wär auch ganz nett.


----------



## s3v3rin (16. Oktober 2010)

Zählt auch ein Supreme 8?!?




.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiSpOkEs (17. Oktober 2010)

ich hab nur nen mini dh. Will nen supreme wie im post davor!!


----------



## mex racer (18. Oktober 2010)

hier mein suprem dh


----------



## liltrialer (19. Oktober 2010)

sieht nett aus. jetzt will ich meins auch mal hier rein posen.
ist es eigendlich möglich vernünftig eine 185er scheibe hinten zu fahren?


----------



## Blindside09 (24. Oktober 2010)

so hier auch mal meins, ist soweit auch schon fertig fehlt nur noch ein richtiger Dämpfer


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (3. November 2010)

hy
wo gibt es den supreme rahmen einzeln zu kaufen?


----------



## Blindside09 (3. November 2010)

also ich hab mein Rahmen ausm Bikemarkt.
Wo´s die neu gibt weiß ich nicht


----------



## hollowtech2 (4. November 2010)

Der Deutschlandvertrieb wird von uns gemacht. Wenn du einen Händler in deiner
Nähe suchst, schick mir eine PM mit deiner PLZ, dann such ich dir einen Händler
raus, bei dem du den Rahmen oder ein Rahmenkit bekommen kannst.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## momerx (9. November 2010)

..dann mal meins...


----------



## Blindside09 (9. November 2010)

Fett !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschi850_0 (10. November 2010)

@momerx
wo hast du den rahmen her?
grüße


----------



## momerx (10. November 2010)

...den bekommst Du beim Commencal-Händler Deines Vertrauens


----------



## maarten (12. November 2010)

mein altes dh


----------



## liltrialer (12. November 2010)

Was wiegen eure supremes? also mein supreme dh wiegt 17,8 mit öl gabel. auf wieviel kg könnte man das rad bekommen?


----------



## Mr.A (13. November 2010)

17,8 ist doch gut. Meines wiegt je nach Waage so um die 18,9kg.
Stell mal ne Partliste rein


----------



## liltrialer (13. November 2010)

siehe oben.. da ist nen bild davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario k70 (16. November 2010)

Hier mal meins.


----------



## liltrialer (16. November 2010)

spinergy? bringen die was?
UND FIND DEN WEI?EN SATTEL DOOF


----------



## momerx (17. November 2010)

...Mahlzeit...

schigges Ding Mario ... die Spinergys sehen fett aus ...war bei mir auch mal ne Überlegung ... is auch ein "m" oder ??? Gewicht ???

... bin bei meinem je nach Reifen bei ca. 18.1kg - 18.4kg ... reicht  ...


----------



## newbiker95 (5. Dezember 2010)

was muss man denn so fürn gutes gebrauchtes supreme hinlegen ??


----------



## A**x (5. Dezember 2010)

Habt ihr die Bike komplett gekauft,und wenn ja wo , wenn nicht wo habt ihr die Rahmen her ect.


----------



## liltrialer (5. Dezember 2010)

ich habe meinen rahmen in irland gekauft. bei bikeactive.


----------



## A**x (5. Dezember 2010)

Und wie hast du das denn mit dem Geld überweisen gemacht ? Tut mir leid wenn sich das irgendwie dumm anhört aber ich habe sowas ins Ausland noch nie gemacht ?


----------



## Blindside09 (5. Dezember 2010)

ich hab meinen Rahmen im Bikemarkt gekauft waren eine zeit lang ein paar drin.


----------



## mario k70 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich hab den Rahmen im Set mit Federgabel im Shop meines Vertrauens gekauft. 
Gruß mario


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (13. Dezember 2010)

hy
bin 190cm brauch ich bestimmt ne L bei dem supreme?
ist L und XL Das selbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blindside09 (13. Dezember 2010)

ja is des selbe
http://www.commencal.com/web_bicycles/2011/geometry/supreme_dh.pdf


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (13. Dezember 2010)

mir wurde gesagt ist nicht das selbe
gib ja aber immer nur S/M oder L/XL zu bestellen


----------



## Blindside09 (13. Dezember 2010)

also ich denk des heiß so wegen der Radstandsverstellung.
Bin auch so 1,90 und L/XL passt perfekt.


----------



## momerx (14. Dezember 2010)

...mahlzeiten...

...es gibt leider nur zwei Größen...S/M und L/XL...und die beiden unterscheiden sich DEUTLICH !!!! ... ich fahre bei 176cm ein M und ein L wäre mir viiiiiiel zu groß ... das M ist dann schön handlich ... 

...ich sach nur ein Wort :  PROBESITZEN !!!!


----------



## liltrialer (16. Dezember 2010)

so habe mir mal ein schutzblech für mein supreme gebaut. ich hoffe mal, das das funktioniert.


----------



## Blindside09 (20. Dezember 2010)

mal ein neues besseres Bild 
neu ist der Dämpfer in der richtigen länge und ne Ti feder.


----------



## liltrialer (21. Dezember 2010)

naiiisse! WILL auch eine titanfeder!!!!!!! WAS ist das wie eine?


----------



## tokessa (28. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schönes bike.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. Dezember 2010)

mein altes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschi850_0 (8. Januar 2011)

hy
 was für ne innenlagergroesse hat das supreme Dh und steuerrohr ist 1 1/8?


----------



## Mr.A (10. Januar 2011)

kommt auf BJ an, die ab 2009 haben 83mm 
Vorgänger??


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (11. Januar 2011)

bj ist 2011 die atherton edition


----------



## liltrialer (11. Januar 2011)

müste auch 83mm sein.


----------



## Mr.A (14. Januar 2011)

Hi zusammen
ich suche eine 0,5° Steuerrohrhülse für mein Supreme DH 2009.
Würde auch gegen meine nagelneue 1° Hülse tauschen.Wer was hat, bitte melden.
Müßte ja so weit ich weiß immer die mit 118mm sein, egal welche Rahmengröße.


----------



## liltrialer (16. Januar 2011)

Wuste garnicht, dass es eine 0,5° hülse gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (16. Januar 2011)

doch gibts bei commencal zu kaufen.
Bin gerade eh unsicher was ich überhaupt für einen LW habe.
Die Geotabelle sägt 64° bei 585mm Gabel (888) d.h. ich hätte mit der Fox ( 572mm ) eh ca. 64,5°.
Bei ihren Kpl. bikes mit Boxxer schreibens aber auch 64°  ( Ebl 569 mm ).
@ Liltrailer mit welchem LW fährst du?


----------



## liltrialer (16. Januar 2011)

Ich fahr ne boxxer und fahre -1° aber kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, das das 63° sein soll, weil wenn ich mir ein mondraker anschaue siet es viel flacher aus und es soll auch 63° haben.?


----------



## Irie_Daily (21. Januar 2011)

kennen die meisten bestimmt schon...


----------



## Mr.A (21. Januar 2011)

richtig gut


----------



## momerx (22. Januar 2011)

...richtig schnieke !!!!


----------



## Blindside09 (22. Januar 2011)

kann mich nur anschließen richtig geil 
was wiegt´s den?


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (22. Januar 2011)

supreme dh mit fox 36 180 rc2?
bin am überlegen


----------



## Lore (23. Januar 2011)

hier meins, hat ca 18,5kg. ist der kleine rahmen und mit 184 schon etwas eng, für race nicht so richtig tauglich. bin aber eher freerider 




weiss jemand wieviel die 09er rahmen geowgen haben? die 10er warn ja 400gr leichter


----------



## liltrialer (23. Januar 2011)

ist das eine Boxxer Team oder Wc gabel?
Ich habe den 2010er rahmen und habe ein komplettgewicht von unter 18kg mit boxxer team.


----------



## Lore (23. Januar 2011)

team..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywar (23. Januar 2011)

Hi 
Hier iss dann mal mein Commencal Supreme DH mit Titanfeder 16,8 KG.







Greetz Skywar


----------



## liltrialer (23. Januar 2011)

Krass bei dem gewicht must du uns mal ne partlist sagen!!!


----------



## Blindside09 (23. Januar 2011)

16,8  kann ich net glauben, meins wiegt 18,6 
kannste mal bitte ne teileliste machen


----------



## Skywar (23. Januar 2011)

Hier die Parts:
Commencal Supreme dh 2010+Fox RC4mit 350 Diverse Titanfeder,Boxxer 2010 Team mit Protone kit,Thomson Elite Sattelstütze+Selle Italia slr xp Sattel, Mavic Deemax 2011;
Mrp Camber Kurbel und Innenlager + Superstar Magnesium Titan Pedal,36 Kettenblatt und Kmc xl9 Kette,Saint Bremse Vr203 HR 203,
Saint Schaltwerk und Trigger;HopeGabelbrücke,2x Minion ust fr,Hope pro Steuersatz,
Azonic Double Wall Lenker, Lizardskins Griffe, 36 Kettenblatt und Kmc xl9 Kette, Ultegra  11-23 Kassette,E13 LG1 Kettenführung und ne Force Flow MTB Sattelklemme +sauviel M3 Rahmenschutzfolie 

Phuu ich denke das wars 
Lg Skywar


----------



## liltrialer (23. Januar 2011)

also ich habe meins heute gewogen und habe eigendlich nen etwa genau so schweren aufbau und meins wiegt 17,6 oder so ALSO mit 2ply wetscream.


----------



## Skywar (23. Januar 2011)

liltrialer schrieb:


> also ich habe meins heute gewogen und habe eigendlich nen etwa genau so schweren aufbau und meins wiegt 17,6 oder so ALSO mit 2ply wetscream.



Na was soll ich sagen ich habs mit mir auf ner Personenwaage gewogen und
17,1 kg -ca300 gr für die Titanfeder bin ich bei 16,8
aber dann würde mich deine Partsliste interessieren.
Lg Skywar


----------



## liltrialer (23. Januar 2011)

Commencal Supreme dh 
Boxxer r2c2
rc4 mit titanfeder
lrs hope nabe mit sixpack resident felge 2kg
wetscream 2,5 2ply
boobar
holzfeller direkt mount
lizard skinn griffe
avid elixir cr
thomson sattelstütze
selle italia slr titan sattel
sram rennradkasette
x9 schaltwerk
holzfeller kurbel
nc-17 sudpin 3 pedalen
e.13 kettenblatt
kmc light kette

joar das müste alles sein


----------



## Skywar (23. Januar 2011)

Sorry 
 Kann das einer bitte löschen Ich habe leider doppelt geantwortet


----------



## Skywar (23. Januar 2011)

liltrialer schrieb:


> Commencal Supreme dh
> Boxxer r2c2
> rc4 mit titanfeder
> lrs hope nabe mit sixpack resident felge 2kg
> ...



Ich denke mal deine Kurbel iss nen tacken schwerer meine Pedalen wiegen nur 265 gr .
Fährst du tubeless??? evtl deine Reifen ansonsten kann ich noch ca 1Kg sparen wenn ich 2,35 Maxxis Highroller ust fahre aber die sind sau schmal und haben null Eigendämpfung meine Kassette wiegt 186gr Sattelklemm 22,9 gr bei der Titanfeder sind auch schon mal nen paar gr drinn Nukeproof wenn du eine hast sind recht schwer naja die Hope Brücke iss auch knapp 80 gr leichter als die original mit dem Holzfeller (den hatte ich auch ).Fast vergessen ich hab nen Protone Air kit verbaut macht c 300-350 gr zur Team aus. 
Ich denke das passt schon bis auf vieleicht 100 gr meiner Personenwaage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liltrialer (24. Januar 2011)

ja sag das doch direkt, dass du ne protone drinne hast JA DANN ist klar! hast du die direkt eingebaut als die gabel neu war?
naja ich will eigendlich ab jetzt nichts mehr für mein rad ausgeben und für die nächste saison spaaren.
unter 18 kann man mit leben ZUDEM MIT DEM fetten rahmen!


----------



## Skywar (24. Januar 2011)

@liltrialer
Hi das Protone hab ich erst eingebaut nachdem ich die Gabel 1 1/2 Saison gefahren bin.
Ist aber kein problem gewesen, da sauviel Fett im Standrohr war und dadurch keine kratzer
auf der Innenseite entstanden sind.
Also Standrohr raus Feder und den anderen Kram raus und schaun obs klar geht


----------



## Blindside09 (24. Januar 2011)

und wie bist du zufrieden mit dem protone kit ?


----------



## Skywar (24. Januar 2011)

@liltrialer
Ja viel kann ich inmoment noch nicht sagen aber macht nen sehr guten eindruck und nen kumpel fährt den kit auch und ist mehr als zufrieden damit. losbrechmoment nach etwas gefummele mit dem luftdruck fast null 
alles andere muss man sehen wenn es auf die strecke geht aber da ich inmoment mehr boarde muss ich mal schauen wann das ist.


----------



## pyroGhost (24. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Commencal Supreme DHs.
Das ist erstmal die "Zwischenversion" mit vielen alten Teilen vom Hardtail, was ich vorher gefahren bin:
+








pyro


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (12. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liltrialer (13. Februar 2011)

Richtig edel!!! bleibt die sc? wär mal was ganz nettes!

Hier ist mal ein commencal in action....


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (13. Februar 2011)

jo die bleibt


----------



## Bimpi (23. Februar 2011)

Irie_Daily schrieb:


> kennen die meisten bestimmt schon...




Was sind das für überragende Felgen??


----------



## Irie_Daily (24. Februar 2011)

Mavic Deemax Ultimate Systemlaufradsatz


----------



## Bimpi (24. Februar 2011)

Senk ju weri matsch!!!


----------



## Blindside09 (1. März 2011)

hat von euch schon jemand mal die lager gewechselt ?
Wie bekomm ich die den raus ?


----------



## tuesrider (10. März 2011)

hey bis wie viel cm größe würdet ihr den rahmen in sm empfehlen?
fällt der generell groß aus?


----------



## njoerd (11. März 2011)

wo bekommt man den rahmen her?


----------



## Irie_Daily (15. März 2011)

bei mir zb


----------



## njoerd (15. März 2011)

gebraucht? preis? größe? farbe? nochwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie_Daily (15. März 2011)

neu


----------



## njoerd (16. März 2011)

nur der rahmen oder komplett, was ist mit den anderen fragen?


----------



## momerx (16. März 2011)

Mahlzeit...

schau mal hierl...

http://www.mtb-store.de/

...der Zaffer hat vom kleinsten Ersatzteil bis zum Testrad alles *da *, ist also kein "kann ich besorgen Fritz" ... die kennen wir alle ... 

...allerdings nur neu, aber schnell, kompetent und preiswert !!!!...alles watte brauchst...


----------



## njoerd (16. März 2011)

vielen danke  

ich werde mal eine mail hinschreiben


----------



## Irie_Daily (16. März 2011)

@momerx: bin ebenfalls händler


----------



## njoerd (16. März 2011)

ja dann hau mal ein paar fakten raus


----------



## Irie_Daily (16. März 2011)

was willst du denn wissen? über welchen rahmen etc


----------



## njoerd (17. März 2011)

ich hab interesse an einem supreme dh. gibts den frame auch einzeln oder muss ich das als komplettrad kaufen? farbe rot wäre ganz nett. bin 180cm groß und wüsste nicht ob mir s/m passt. preis wäre noch nett zu wissen


----------



## hollowtech2 (17. März 2011)

Den Rahmen gibts auch einzeln, dann ist er in den Teamfarben lackiert. Wenn du es in rot willst, dann mußt du ein komplettes Bike nehmen. 

Was die Rahmengröße betrifft, so kannst du durchaus die Größe
S/M wählen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (17. März 2011)

schade. danke


----------



## liltrialer (27. März 2011)

Also ich hatte vor kurzem etwas langeweile und habe gelesen, dass es bei transition z.b möglisch ist den rahmen in einer anderen farbe pulvern zu lassen ohne dass die garantie verfällt. Da der Lack von Commencal nicht unbedingt der beste ist und ich jetzt schon sämtliche makken habe, habe ich mir überlegt nach der saison den rahmen umlacken zu lassen. Nun wollte ich fragen ob irgendjemand erfahrungen damit gemacht hat?

DANKE, Patrick


----------



## Apeman (4. April 2011)

hi, evtl der faltsche fred, aber ich habe sonst nix aktuelles gefunden.

habe mir heute einen commencal supreme dh 2009 rahmen in large gekauft (den grünen). jetzt bräuchte ich ein paar infos zu innenlager, steuersatz, einbaulänge von dämpfer (buchsenmaß) ect.

finde im web leider nichts brauchbares.

kann mir wer helfen?

p.s. in dem 2009er techbook steht nix brauchbares drinnen...


----------



## Skywar (5. April 2011)

@ Apeman
Hier iss das Techmanual: http://www.commencal.com/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2010_fr.pdf
Ansonsten hier noch mal den auszug aus dem pdf:
freeride/ DH full suspension mountain bicycle
FRAME MATERIAL
aluminium Nuts ex
REAR SUSPENSION TRAVEL
200mm
SHOCK LENGTH/STROKE
241X76mm
PIGGYBACK SHOCK COMPATIBLE ?
yes
SHOCK SPACER DIMENSIONS
22,2x8mm
RECOMMENDED FORK HEIGHT/MAX HEIGHT
585 / 585mm
HEADSET DIMENSION
1 inch 1/8
HEADSET TYPE
headset classic
DISC BRAKE STANDARD
direct post mount for disc 200mm minimum
MAX REAR DISC/ROTOR SIZE
203mm
SEATPOST/SEAT CLAMP DIAMETER
31,6mm / 34,9mm
BOTTOM BRACKET WIDTH
83mm BSA
ISCG MOUNTS/STANDARD
iscg 05
FRONT MECH TYPE
incompatible
REAR HUB COMPATIBILITY
150X12mm

greetz Frank


----------



## Apeman (5. April 2011)

Danke Frank


----------



## Apeman (6. April 2011)

HEADSET DIMENSION
1 inch 1/8
HEADSET TYPE
headset classic

Passt der hier für das Supreme Dh 2009: FSA PIG DH 1 1/8"


Größen: 1 1/8"
Einbauhöhe oben: 15,4mm
Einbauhöhe unten: 16mm
Einbauhöhe gesamt: 31,4mm
Gewicht: 176gr
Farbe: schwarz

Möchte den Rahmen mit einer 888 Rc2x WC fahren.

edit: hat sich erledigt. Der funtzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blindside09 (6. April 2011)

so jetzt hier mal ein paar bilder aus Wildbad am Sonntag


----------



## Skywar (6. April 2011)

Na das sind doch mal zwei schicke Bilder
Greetz Frank


----------



## pyroGhost (9. April 2011)

Hi, 
ich habe mir letztens mit Cuttermesser, Lochzange und Feuerzeug aus einem SKS-Schutzblech und 2 Kabelbindern einen Dämpferschutz gebastelt. 
Der Dämpfer ist ja sonst total unter Dreckbeschuss.
Bis jetzt funktioniert das einwandfrei, der Dämpfer bleibt jetzt sauber und gut aussehen tuts auch  
Das war zwar ein bisschen fummelig, bis ich das richtig positioniert gekriegt hab,weil man ja so wenig platz zum Reifen hat, hat sich aber absolut gelohnt. 













Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf das große braune Auto, dass meine neue 66 geladen hat.

pyro


----------



## Marius96 (12. April 2011)

Halloo,
Mal ne ganz blöde Frage. 
Wie bekomm ich das Hinterrad am Commencal Supreme Dh 2011 bitteschön raus?!

schonmal danke im vorraus


----------



## liltrialer (12. April 2011)

achse lösen und rausziehen,oder drücken.


----------



## Marius96 (12. April 2011)

ja das denke ich mir,aber da sind nur jeweils links und recht schrauben zu lösen,damit man den radstand verändern kann.Ich gucks mir morgen einfach nochmal genau an,kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## liltrialer (13. April 2011)

Ohje....


----------



## Apeman (14. April 2011)

auf der rechten seite der achse ist eine schraube. diese lösen und die kappe abziehen. danach kannst du die achse mit einem imbus-schlüssel rausschrauben. ;-)


frage: hat evtl. wer eine anleitung für einen "do it yourself dämpferspritschutz" für das supreme dh 09?


----------



## liltrialer (14. April 2011)

AB in den baumarkt,glasfaser, harz und härter kaufen und los geht es!


----------



## pyroGhost (15. April 2011)

Der Hinterbau des 09er ist ja halbwegs ähnlich dem des 08er. also einfach Plastikschutzblech kaufen und solange rumschnippeln, bis es passt. 
Lohnt sich. Meins (s.o.) läuft super.

pyro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (15. April 2011)

Danke für die Tipps. Werde erst mal die "Plastikversion" versuchen. Bilder folgen.

P.S. Hast du das Schutzblech mit Kabelbindern / Draht befestigt?


----------



## pyroGhost (15. April 2011)

Ja, mit Kabelbindern. Also vier Löcher mit ner Lochzange gemacht und durch je zwei einen Kabelbinder durch. Sonen schön dicken, stabilen 
Wie fest du die amchst, musst du ausprobieren, wenns zu fest ist, hats bei mir das schutzblech so verbogen, dass es auf den reifen gedrückt hat. Zu lose erklärt sich von slbst, glaub ich 


pyro


----------



## Apeman (16. April 2011)

fährt wer von euch einen roco rc wc am supreme dh 09?
ich wiege ca. 90kg und weis nicht, welche feder ich brauche. immo ist eine 300er verbaut.


----------



## Mr.A (16. April 2011)

ich fahre mit DHX5 und jetzt Elka eine 300er bei 75 KG.
Dürfte für dich also reichlich weich sein.Der Federrechner von TF Tuned shox liefert recht gute Ergebnisse.


----------



## Apeman (17. April 2011)

ja nach diesem rechner sollte ich aber eine 450er fahren?


----------



## Blindside09 (18. April 2011)

ich hab ein rc4 und hab bei 90kg auch ne 450er Feder


----------



## Marius96 (28. April 2011)

So,hier mal meins,morgen werden noch rote Pedale montiert.


----------



## grOObie (1. Mai 2011)

Anbei: Äusserst wirkungsvoller Spritzschutz in einfachster Bauweise am Mini DH 09.
Die Feder ist hier verstärkt auf eine500er, das ist aber am DH bestimmt etwas anders.


----------



## Irie_Daily (1. Mai 2011)

oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (4. Mai 2011)

schaut super aus der spritzschutz!  bin immer noch am aufbau+ basteln. fotos kommen!
um die wartezeit zu verkürzen, poste ich hier mal ein supreme, dass ich bei pinkbike gefunden habe:




ich nenne es "surpreme in freier wildbahn" 
ich überlege meinen rahmen am ende der saison auch neu lackieren/ pulfern zu lassen... hat da wer erfahrungen mit?


----------



## Blindside09 (5. Mai 2011)

witzige idee mit dem zebralook  und gut aufgebaut


----------



## Apeman (5. Mai 2011)

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit der Garantie aus, wenn man seinen Rahmen Pulvern läst?

Mein Supreme DH ist jetzt erst einmal Fahrtüchtig. Wurde vorletztes  Wochenende schon ausgiebig getestet. Geändert wird noch einiges, wenn  wieder Geld in der Kasse ist! Unter anderem wird der Rahmen schwarz  gepulvert, andere Decals, Gabelschafft gekürzt, Kettenstrebenschutz  geändert, Spritzschutz usw.


----------



## Irie_Daily (5. Mai 2011)

garantie erlischt
und wieso will man mattschwarz dieser geilen farbe vorziehen? besorg dir lieber eine weiße gabel


----------



## Blindside09 (5. Mai 2011)

so muss das 
hats bei euch geregnet?  bei uns is staub trocken


----------



## Apeman (5. Mai 2011)

warscheinlich habt ihr recht... evtl mach ich auch nur die gabel grün  kennt evtl jemand die ral nummer vom rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschi850_0 (6. Mai 2011)

hy
hab nen commencal supreme dh 10
nu meine frage hab die e13 LG1+ Kettenführung und will die saint Kurbel verbauen ..
nur irgendwie passt das mit der ketteführung nicht wenn ich 2 spacer bei dem Lager drunter mache.ich komm da irgendwie zuweit raus mit der kurbel???!!!


----------



## Bick (7. Mai 2011)

ich könnte falsch liegen, aber KeFü und 2 Spacer dürften zu viel sein. Vllt. versuchst du
mal nur 1 Spacer...


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (7. Mai 2011)

hab nu alle spacer verwendet von der KeFü 2x die 2,5mm und einmal 1,25mm scheint nur auf einer linie mit dem ketteblatt zu sein.oder ich nehm die spacer am lager raus?


----------



## Blindside09 (7. Mai 2011)

ich weiß es grad nicht auswendig habs auch auch so ungefähr mit den spacer und den Unterlagsscheiben


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (7. Mai 2011)

anders gehts auch irgendwie nicht..wie gesagt die 2 spacer auf der rechten seite vom lager sollen ja drunter.könnte die auch raus nehmen da komm ich weiter rein mit der kurbel


----------



## Apeman (10. Mai 2011)

also ich hatte das gleiche problem und ich habe beide spacer am lager raus, dafür beide spacer in der kefü rein. habe aber ein 83mm hollowtech innenlager + kurbel...


andere frage, wie ist das mit der hinteren bremsscheibe beim supreme dh? wie groß darf die sein? hab jetzt noch eine 200er scheibe drinnen, die aber nicht mit der directmount geschichte harmoniert. mußte da ein bisserl mit "spacern" an den schrauben der bremsaufnahme schummeln!?


----------



## Irie_Daily (10. Mai 2011)

eigentlich 200. schau aber mal welche position dein ausfallende der 3 möglichen hat. bei der einen schleift meine scheibe auch am sockel


----------



## club old boy (18. Mai 2011)

Spricht was dagegen, den werkseitig verbauten VanR gegen einen Vivid R2C zu tauschen?

Fährt einer einen Vivid im SupremeDH?


----------



## pyroGhost (18. Mai 2011)

ich fahr im 08er supreme dh einen 2010er vivid 5.1 tune b. 
fährt sich super und harmoniert sehr schön mit der 66 rc3. am anfang schön weich, und ab 2/3 drückt er dann gut dagegen. wie da jetzt der unterschied zw. 5.1 und r2c ist, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen...

pyro


----------



## club old boy (19. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Tip!

Zur Signatur:

"Jesus sprach zu den Apatschen: Ihr sollt nicht in der Kirche klatschen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyroGhost (20. Mai 2011)

Kein Ding. 
Hab grad nochmal gegoogelt udn es hat sich gezeigt: Vivid 5.1 und R2C sind wohl bis auf das Einstellrädchen für den beginning stroke rebound gleich.
Bin wie gesagt mit meinem im 08er total zufrieden. 
Ich fahr den bei irgendwas über 75Kilo mit ner 400er Feder. 
Den R2C gibts grad bei BMO für 255 ohne Feder und Buchsen.


pyro


----------



## club old boy (21. Mai 2011)

> Kein Ding.


 ... für'n King!

400er bei 75kg? Hört sich hart an ...

Wie wäre es an dieser Stelle mit einer kurzen Federhärte/Fahrergewicht-Umfrage für's SupremeDH

Wir hätten bereits:

75kg - 400 ViVid
93kg - 450 VAN
... - ...

?


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (25. Mai 2011)

hy
muss man beim commencal supreme 2011 mit der hülse für die lenkwinkelverstellung fahren?
baut irgendwie so hoch dann mit dem steuersatz FSA orbit XLII
mfg


----------



## Blindside09 (25. Mai 2011)

soweit ich weiß kann man nicht ohne die hülsen fahren.
Ich fahr ne 400er feder bei ein bischen mehr wie 90 kg fahrfertig.
Für die dies interessiert sind hier mal die setup daten von Gee Atherton aus 2010. http://www.mtbrider.de/special/article.html?ADFRAME_MCMS_ID=619


----------



## Apeman (25. Mai 2011)

Neu sind die Gabeldecals und eine 450er Feder...


----------



## Yannick_ (27. Mai 2011)

wiegt jemand von euch so um die 65 kg? 
oder was sollte ich da für eine feder fahrn???


----------



## Mr.A (27. Mai 2011)

max. ne 300er  eher 275 würd ich sagen ( 300er bei 75Kg )


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (5. Juni 2011)

hy
was brauche für nen adapter bei dem supreme um die saintbremse fahren zu können?is doch is2000?
mfg


----------



## hollowtech2 (6. Juni 2011)

Das Supreme DH hat PM Aufnahme, die anderen Modelle der Supreme
Baureihe dagegen IS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschi850_0 (6. Juni 2011)

also muss ich nen PM/PM adapter fahren hinten für die saint bremse? sieht der glaeich aus wie der vordere? (fox36 180rc2 vorn)


----------



## liltrialer (6. Juni 2011)

Hat vielleicht irgendeiner eine Rechnung von einem pro atherton direktmount vorbau? Weil meiner ist am we. kaputt gegangen und ich habe leider keine Rechnung mehr von dem Teil ich wäre dem jenigen sehr dankbar, wenn er mir eine kopie schicken könnte?

lg. Pat


----------



## Apeman (7. Juni 2011)

hab das problem  mit der postmount aufnahme auch. fahre eine elixir. was brauche ich dafür?


----------



## mex racer (7. Juni 2011)

Mein Commencal mit neuer Gabel


----------



## Mr.A (7. Juni 2011)

Apeman schrieb:


> hab das problem  mit der postmount aufnahme auch. fahre eine elixir. was brauche ich dafür?



du brauchst nur den PM Bremssattel direkt hinschrauben, ohne Adapter, jedoch ca. 2-5mm dicke Spacer zwischen Sattel und Aufnahme, siehste ja, wenn die Scheibe schleift...achja und natürlich nur mit 200er Scheiben.


----------



## Apeman (7. Juni 2011)

ich danke dir. jo so hab ichs auch gemacht. hab da die 5 mm spacer genommen. dachte nur das es so bestimmt nicht gedacht ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (7. Juni 2011)

ich will das Rad


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (7. Juni 2011)

du meinst mit 203er [email protected] MR.A
also hinten nur mit spacer den bremssattel montieren und ohne adapter


----------



## Mr.A (7. Juni 2011)

ja 203er Scheiben ohne Adapter


----------



## hollowtech2 (8. Juni 2011)

Jungens, die elegantere Variante wäre das Verwenden eines passenden Adapters,
den jeder Hersteller passend zu seinen Bremsen im Programm hat.
Zu den Versionen mit Spacern / Unterlegscheiben gibts seitens der Bremsenher-
steller keine Tests / Freigaben. Nur um das mal erwähnt zu haben.

Cheers.
Ralf


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (8. Juni 2011)

fast fertig
ja wie sieht der adapter für hinten aus? und wo gibts den?


----------



## Bick (8. Juni 2011)

Schnieke! 

Und das Bike erst


----------



## pyroGhost (9. Juni 2011)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> Jungens, die elegantere Variante wäre das Verwenden eines passenden Adapters,
> den jeder Hersteller passend zu seinen Bremsen im Programm hat.
> Zu den Versionen mit Spacern / Unterlegscheiben gibts seitens der Bremsenher-
> steller keine Tests / Freigaben. Nur um das mal erwähnt zu haben.
> ...



Ja, das wär eleganter. Nur: z.b. beim Supreme DH (VIP von 2008) _sollte_ die Bremse ja auch ohne Adapter/Scheibe fahrbar sein. Ist sie zumindest bei mir (Hayes Nine mit 203 mm Scheibe) aber nicht. Ich musste Unterlegscheiben zwischenpacken, damit die Beläge nicht zu sehr auf den Stegen bremsen.
Unter 5mm Spacer braucht man sich da aber glaub ich auch keine Gedanken zu machen...

pyro


----------



## siggi985 (9. Juni 2011)

Gibt es hier schon jemanden mit dem neuen Commencal Supreme DH V3  Atherton ? Falls ja ist das wirklich ein 63er Innenlager? Wenn das so  wäre gibt es ja keine vernünftige Kurbel die passt  Ist ja alles  68/73mm oder 83mm. Oder ist das bei Pressfit iwie anders?


----------



## Mr.A (9. Juni 2011)

das V3 hat meines Wissens ein Shimano Pressfit mit 92mm Lagerbreite, was
dann passend für 83mm Kurbeln ist.


----------



## hollowtech2 (9. Juni 2011)

Hoschi850_0 schrieb:


> also muss ich nen PM/PM adapter fahren hinten für die saint bremse? sieht der glaeich aus wie der vordere? (fox36 180rc2 vorn)




Dein Supreme DH V2 hat eine Adapterplatte zur Aufnahme des hinteren
Bremssattels. Diese hat eine PM160 Aufnahme, d.h. einfach die Bremse
montieren. Ferner hat die Platte 3 Positionsbohrungen. Position 3 ist
für Verwendung von 203er Scheiben. (Pos. 1 und 2 entsprechend für
kleinere Scheiben). Du mußt aber darauf achten, daß Du die Adapterplatte 
auch an den Radstand des Bikes anpassen kannst.

Beim Supreme 8 z.B ist das komplett anders. Hier hat der Rahmen eine
IS Bremsaufnahme. Da kann man dann mit den Bremsehersteller-
typischen Adaptern aus dem Fachhandel arbeiten.

Hoffe, diese Infos helfen weiter.

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschi850_0 (9. Juni 2011)

ah also bremse montieren und nur die position ändern,also nix mit adapter,na dann hoffen wir mal passt dann alles gleich
danke


----------



## hollowtech2 (9. Juni 2011)

Jep, die große Adapterplatte benutzen, auf Bresscheibendurchmesser ausrichten
und fertig.
Da brauchts keine "Bastel-Lösung" mit Spacern und Unterlegscheiben. 
Falls Du Schwierigkeiten bei der Montage hast, ich könnte mit Fotos aushelfen.

Cheers. Ralf


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (9. Juni 2011)

danke erstmal..


----------



## Irie_Daily (10. Juni 2011)

die 3 löcher der adapterplatte sind nicht für verschiedene scheibengrößen, nur für verschiedene bremsverhalten. auf pos. 3 läuft die scheibe schleiffrei, auf den anderen jedoch wirds auch bei mir kritisch.


----------



## Bimpi (10. Juni 2011)

mex racer schrieb:


> Mein Commencal mit neuer Gabel




Geiles Bike!!!  was für einen Lenker hast du da dran?


----------



## Yannick_ (10. Juni 2011)

race face atlas!!!


----------



## Cube Lova (10. Juni 2011)

ICh weiß net wo ich mir anders Rat besorgen soll, heir also mal meine Frage:
Hat i wer hier erfahrungen mit dem SUpreme 6 machen können, wollte mir nämlich evtl. den Rahmen zulegen und als Leichtfreerider aufbauen....Vllt- jemand infos zur Haltbarkeit, Lager, vllt probleme mit rahmenbrüchen etc..??
Wäre dankbar für einen guten Rat... Und wo holt man sich Commencal Bikes am besten, habe da einen Commencal i net shop gefunden..COmmencal.de mein ich...jemand ne idee!?
vielen dank im vorraus....


----------



## Apeman (10. Juni 2011)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> ICh weiß net wo ich mir anders Rat besorgen soll, heir also mal meine Frage:
> wo holt man sich Commencal Bikes am besten, jemand ne idee!?
> vielen dank im vorraus....



schau mal hier:
http://www.commencal.com/web/en/dealers-2/europe/germany

ansonsten bei diversen onlineshops ect.


----------



## Cube Lova (10. Juni 2011)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (10. Juni 2011)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> ICh weiß net wo ich mir anders Rat besorgen soll, heir also mal meine Frage:
> Hat i wer hier erfahrungen mit dem SUpreme 6 machen können, wollte mir nämlich evtl. den Rahmen zulegen und als Leichtfreerider aufbauen....Vllt- jemand infos zur Haltbarkeit, Lager, vllt probleme mit rahmenbrüchen etc..??
> Wäre dankbar für einen guten Rat... Und wo holt man sich Commencal Bikes am besten, habe da einen Commencal i net shop gefunden..COmmencal.de mein ich...jemand ne idee!?
> vielen dank im vorraus....




Hast PM


----------



## Yannick_ (11. Juni 2011)

hi,

ich habe das v2 von 2011. ist das bei euch auch so, wenn ihr bei staub oder dreck fahrt, dass euer hinterbau anfängt zu knarzen/quitschen?? kann es sein, dass sich dann der staub in den lagern vom hinterbau festsetzt und das zum knarzen führt?!

ride on Yannick


----------



## Floks (28. Juni 2011)

Hab auch ein Commencal Supreme Dh. Hab leider das Problem, dass ich gerne meine 2008 Deemax einbauen möchte. Die Deemax haben eine 135 Einbaubreite und das Commencal eine 150 Breite. Habe schon überall versucht eine größere Nabe zu bekommen. Viel. habt ihr eine Ahnung und könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Apeman (28. Juni 2011)

fährt von euch einer eine totem oder eine vergleichbare sc gabel am supreme dh?


----------



## Yannick_ (28. Juni 2011)

hab hier glaube ich ein bild mit einer fox 180 gesehen!!! mussde ma durchgucken


----------



## Apeman (29. Juni 2011)

Ja danke. meinte jetzt speziell an einem 09er Modell und Neuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clep (29. Juni 2011)

hey,
hier mal meins, aber nur ein mini DH 





Gruß


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (30. Juni 2011)

@apeman..schau mal in mein album


----------



## pyroGhost (30. Juni 2011)

nach einigen Änderungen im Aufbau will ich meins hier auch nochmal zeigen. zwar immer noch nicht fertig, aber schon besser 







leider nur in mieser Handyquali. 


pyro


----------



## Apeman (1. Juli 2011)

@hoschi: ich bin mal so frei 





echt nice dein supreme!
wie fährt es sich so mit der sc? harmoniert es mit dem soften hinterbau?


----------



## liltrialer (1. Juli 2011)

Sick mann! Sieht sogar besser aus als mit dc.


----------



## Yannick_ (2. Juli 2011)

des mein gutes stück 
paar mal im matsch gespielt un schon hat die kurbel blank gezogen...


----------



## Apeman (2. Juli 2011)

Ich mal wieder mit meinem Bombproof aufbau


----------



## Anderl-BAY (10. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

Werde einen neuen 2011er Supreme DH Rahmen kaufen ohne Dämpfer,
etz wollt ich fragen was der rahmen für ne Dämpfereinbaulänge hat und welchen durchmesser die sattelstange hat...
Finde keine daten über den rahmen.... gewicht vom rahmen wäre auch nice =)

Merci Dude´s


----------



## pyroGhost (11. Juli 2011)

Laut BMO ists:
Dämpfer: 241x76,2 mm
Sattelstütze: 31,6 mm
Sattelklemme: 34,9 mm


pyro


----------



## Anderl-BAY (11. Juli 2011)

Merci =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (22. Juli 2011)

Soooo meine lange Suche nach einem neuen Bike als Ersatz für mein IronHorse Sunday WC
ist jetzt hier bei euch beendet.

Vielen Dank an momerx für den frischen und wunderschönen Rahmen! =)

Hier der aktuelle Stand von meinem neuen Karren.

Es folgen noch die komplette Antriebsseite (mal sehen ob Saint Schaltwerk und Kurbel, oder Truvativ Descendant mit X9, sowie Bremsen (Formulas, oder Avid Code R) und eine SDG Sitzzone.

Falls jemdan Interesse hat, die Sitzeinheit von Pro im Atherton Design steht zum Verkauf.
;-)

Für Vorschläge und Anregungen bin ich immer offen!


----------



## Anderl-BAY (23. Juli 2011)




----------



## Dennis K (23. Juli 2011)

kurze zwischenfrage,

kann man das Supreme auch mit einem Semiintegrierten Steuersatz fahren?
Oder geht das wegen der Hülse nicht? So nen Externes Teil ist doch immer recht hoch.. :-/


----------



## nwamz (23. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein neuen Supreme DH


----------



## Dennis K (23. Juli 2011)

Ey was macht meine Karre denn bei dir zu Hause? xD


----------



## nwamz (23. Juli 2011)

Meine Karre stand nicht so weit weg von deiner Karre  die kennen sich sogar


----------



## Dennis K (23. Juli 2011)

echt? :-D

bist nen Kumpel von Joschi? ^^


----------



## nwamz (23. Juli 2011)

Ne nicht ganz aber der vom dem ich es hab. Und der wiederum mit denen ich immer fahre


----------



## Dennis K (23. Juli 2011)

aachso ;-)

Ich freu mich schon das Ding fertig auchzubauen und dann mal richtig zu moshen,
geht bestimmt gut nach vorne die karre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nwamz (23. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich das wüßte es steht erst seit Donnerstag


----------



## Dennis K (23. Juli 2011)

Meins wird jetzt noch ne passende Kurbel, oder erstmal Schaltwerk und trigger bekommen.

Den Rest kann ich mir erst bestellen, nachdem ich im August im Urlaub und im Tattoostudio war. Sprich Richtung September/Oktober steht es dann komplett.


----------



## nwamz (23. Juli 2011)

Also das würd mich Ärgern hahahhaa


----------



## Dennis K (23. Juli 2011)

was hast du denn für eine Kurbel montiert?

165er oder 170er?


----------



## nwamz (23. Juli 2011)

Eine Truvativ Descendant 165


----------



## Dennis K (23. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man das Supreme auch mit einer 170er fahren könnte, oder ob es mir ähnlich auf den Sack geht wie bei meinem Sunday zuletzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nwamz (23. Juli 2011)

Oh keine Ahnung mir wurde zur 165 geraten


----------



## Yannick_ (24. Juli 2011)

ja, also ich fahr die standartausstattung und da is ne saint 170 drauf und das nervt mich manchmal schon. also wenn ich die wahl hätte würd ich zu der 165er greifen!


----------



## Dennis K (24. Juli 2011)

Oh ok.

Ich habe mir jetzt ne E.13 The Hive mit Innenlager für nen guten Preis geschossen, weil sie aus nem Ausstellungsrad ist. Die hat allerdings 170mm.

Ich werde es jetzt so machen, dass ich sie einfach ausprobiere und wenn es mir auf den Sack geht, verkaufe ich sie einfach wieder und kaufe mir nen Satz Saint, oder Descendant in 165mm.

Mal noch ne andere Frage:

Was fahrt ihr so für nen Steuersatz? Kann man in das Commencal einen Semiintegrierten einbauen? Mit den außenliegenden Lagerschalen nervt mich das ganze etwas, weil die Front dann so hoch baut.


----------



## Dennis K (31. Juli 2011)

So bei meinem Supreme DH hat sich dieses Wochenende eine ganze Menge getan.

Neu sind:

Sdg I-Fly
Sdg I-Beam Stütze
E.Thirteen Kurbel
Lezyne Frame Safer's

Ich bin am überlegen den Sunline Direct Mount mit einem Easton Havoc zu ersetzen. Die Front ist so schon echt hoch.. :-/














Für eure Anregungen und Kommentare bin ich offen =)


----------



## nwamz (31. Juli 2011)

Ich hab bei mir den Sixpack Splitz drauf der ist auch recht hoch. Um etwas tiefer zu kommen hab ich die Standrohre etwa 1,8cm oben raus schauen lassen. Klappt wunderbar und kommt schön tief runter


----------



## njoerd (31. Juli 2011)

flacheren Steuersatz  da gibts doch noch so einen extrem flachen Vorbau, komme nur gerade nicht auf den Namen.


----------



## Anubis25789 (31. Juli 2011)

Naja die boxxer Brücken weiter runter schieben geht nicht. 
Tiefer als 203 mm sollten sie nicht sein. 

Beim steuersatz habe ich bis jetzt immer nur gehört, dass es nicht anders eht beim commencal..

Was kann man denn für Steuersätze verbauen?
Was habt ihr für einen drin, der flach ist?

Ich bin am überlegen mir den Gaston havoc Direct Mount zu kaufen. 
Der bringt den Lenker schön tief aufs Niveau der boxxer Brücke runter..


----------



## nwamz (31. Juli 2011)

aber bis zu den 203mm kann man ja gehen


----------



## Anubis25789 (31. Juli 2011)

Ja soweit bin ich auf den Fotos auch schon gegenagen ;-)
XD

Weiß denn keiner, was man so an flacheren Steuersätzen fahren könnte?
Also welche man auch verbauen kann?


----------



## Yannick_ (31. Juli 2011)

weiß nicht ob der wirklich flacher ist, aber der gee ist letztes jahr nen chris king gefahrn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyroGhost (1. August 2011)

Ich hab meinem mal ein kleines Gimmick gegönnt:





pyro


----------



## lipmo51 (1. August 2011)

Rahmen ist schon mal da


----------



## Dennis K (1. August 2011)

shit sieht ja echt verdammt sexy aus! ;-)


----------



## Mr.A (1. August 2011)

Hey den hab ich auch...sehr gute Wahl viel Spaß damit

Viel Spaß auch beim verlegen der Züge...was hab ich geflucht


----------



## Mr.A (1. August 2011)

.


----------



## Blindside09 (1. August 2011)

aber bitte so geil wie des transition aufbauen


----------



## Yannick_ (1. August 2011)

sehr porno der rahmen!!!

hast du gleich den mudguard für den dämpfer mitbestellt? wenn nicht würd ichs gleich machen


----------



## lipmo51 (2. August 2011)

Ich warte noch auf Antwort....
Habe mal nach dem Sattel vom Komplettbike nachgefragt,und auch nach einem Fender.
Die Steuersatz-Lagerschalen kommen erst im September.
Nur die 0 Grad Schalen waren dabei.


----------



## Andrew-Shandro (9. August 2011)

Nabend,

ich hab mir den Rahmen auch in M gegönnt,aber welchen Steuersatz baut ihr rein? Ich hab nämlich ka welcher passen könnte ....macht doch mal ein paar vorschläge ; = ) 

DankÖÖö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (9. August 2011)

ich hab ein Ritchey pro logic eingebaut.
Du kannst jedes integrierte ( drop in ) Lager einbauen.Wichtig ist nur der Durchmesser 41,8 (campy standard ).


----------



## lipmo51 (9. August 2011)

Ich hab irgendeinen von FSA


----------



## san_andreas (10. August 2011)

@lipmo: steht das Bike schon ?


----------



## lipmo51 (10. August 2011)

no.
Mir fehlen noch die Dämpferbuchsen,und ein Gummistopfen.
Warte schon ewig darauf.Alles Andere ist schon da


----------



## san_andreas (10. August 2011)

Bin sehr gespannt auf das Rad !


----------



## lipmo51 (10. August 2011)

99% der Teile werden vom TR450 übernommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. August 2011)

Und im Winter wirds wieder mattschwarz ?


----------



## lipmo51 (10. August 2011)

diesen Winter noch nicht 
Da werd ich wohl nur auf die 12er Kashima wechseln


----------



## Apeman (10. August 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und im Winter wirds wieder mattschwarz ?



bitte nicht! das blau schaut zu geil aus


----------



## Hoschi850_0 (11. August 2011)




----------



## Bick (11. August 2011)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> no.
> Mir fehlen noch die Dämpferbuchsen,und ein Gummistopfen.
> Warte schon ewig darauf.Alles Andere ist schon da




Den Gummistopfen gibts beim Rahmen nicht mit dazu. Warum auch
immer.


----------



## san_andreas (11. August 2011)

Wo kommt der Stopfen hin ?


----------



## Mr.A (11. August 2011)

@Lipmo

hast du schon was gehört vom LT für den Mudguard?
@ san andreas 
Der Gummistopfen ist wahrscheinlich zum abdichten des Steuerrohrs, wo die Leitungen 
reingehen.


----------



## lipmo51 (11. August 2011)

Ja das hat mir der Vertrieb heute auch gesagt.Den Stopfen müsste man extra kaufen,und der ist erst ab Okt. lieferbar. 
Die Lagerschalen auch erst ab Sept/Okt
und der Fender warscheinlich auch


----------



## Mr.A (12. August 2011)

welche Lagerschalen willst du den?
Ich finde die 63° genau richtig, noch flacher wäre mir zuviel des guten.


----------



## lipmo51 (12. August 2011)

ich will keine anderen Lagerschalen.Denke auch das 63 am besten passen wird.
Aber ich finde es sehr arm,das sie den Rahmen auf den Markt werfen,und das komplette Zubehör erst Monate danach kommt.
Nun fehlt mir dieser GummiStopfen,und ich soll bis Okt. warten !? 
Naja,was solls....ich warte erstmal auf die Dämpferbuchsen,und dann bau ich es endlich auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (12. August 2011)

ich hab den Gummistopfen vorerst durch Schutzfolie ersetzt.
Aber du hast schon Recht, das Zubehör sollte eigentlich lieferbar sein.
Will auch unbedingt den Fender und den Gummistopfen.


----------



## Bick (12. August 2011)

Also ehrlich, Männers. Wegen eines Gummistopfens! Ich will nicht wissen, was hier
los ist, wenns heißt: "Wir können den Rahmen nicht liefern, weil ein paar-Cent-
Gummistopfen fehlt."

Und mal zur Inspiration: Ich habe kürzlich ne astreine Lösung des Problems gesehen.
Ein Stück Kraftstoffschlauch (ausm KFZ Bereich) macht an der Stelle ne echt gute
Figur ;-)


----------



## Yannick_ (12. August 2011)

trotzdem sollte alles gleichzeitig lieferbar sein...

dann sollten sie den rahmen halt auch erst ab oktober verkaufen!


----------



## Marius96 (12. August 2011)

Moin 
Hab das Commencal Supreme DH V2 neu bekommen.
Da kann man ja auch den radstand verändern..hat das mal jemand ausgetestet wie sich das Bike dann verhält?Oder ob man überhaupt etwas spürt,viel sieht das nicht aus was man verändern kann..
danke schonmal


----------



## Apeman (12. August 2011)

wo bleiben die bilder?


----------



## Marius96 (12. August 2011)

Commencal in Action! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=215228&stc=1&d=1313229543


----------



## Lore (15. August 2011)

etwas rumgespielt zur Überbrückung....


----------



## lipmo51 (15. August 2011)

das Zweite : 

in schwarz matt würd ich es aber auch nehmen


----------



## Lore (15. August 2011)

oder poliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (15. August 2011)

ne poliert kann ich langsam nicht mehr sehen!

Gott sei dank gibts kein Suprene in Raw *kotz*


----------



## vnzenz (15. August 2011)

Kann man das replica sticker set für das v3 irgendwo kaufen?!


----------



## Mr.A (15. August 2011)

lila kommt brutal gut 

@ Lore
....Überbrückung heißt, du auch einen bestellt?


----------



## Lore (15. August 2011)

warte drauf lipmos probefahren zu können  wegen größe, vorher gibs nix..

lila mit gelben deemax, saint, weisse 40----    , das blau geht mir nicht mehr ab


----------



## Mr.A (15. August 2011)

ich hab Gr. M bei 1,71 
Auf dem V3 hab ich spürbar mehr Platz, als auf dem V2 in Gr. S/M.
Wie groß bist du den ?


----------



## Lore (15. August 2011)

bin 184cm .....tendiere zu L. fahre momentan auch S/M..... geht, aber ist zu klein. der neue M ist im reach 15mm länger, soll sich aber kürzer anfühlen(?!?) ..naja..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (16. August 2011)

der neue fühlt sich definitiv länger an! 
Und die Front ist spürbar tiefer, bedingt durch das kurze Steuerrohr.


----------



## Lore (16. August 2011)

dann muss ich beide testen.. denn eig muss es nicht VIEL größer als der jetzige rahmen sein.. subjektiv betrachtet, werde trotzdem mal das L fahren. wie anders ist denn das fahrverhalten durch die flachen winkel? dadurch wird das rad ja nochmal länger..


----------



## Yannick_ (16. August 2011)

orange sieht geil aus!!!


----------



## Apeman (17. August 2011)

meine arschkrampe mit kleinen updates:


----------



## lipmo51 (20. August 2011)

Also ich hab mal das v3 soweit aufgebaut wie es ging.
Ohne Dämpfer weil mir die Buchsen fehlen,und ohne Hinterradbremse da meine Leitung 1,5cm zu kurz ist 

Also die innenverlegten Züge machen das Bike ja schon sexy,aber die Teile da durchzustecken ist ja ein Krampf.Besonders die Bremsleitung von der Saint.Da kannste nur die NACKTE Leitung durchschieben,ohne Endstücke.Die passen nicht durch die Löcher.
Noch viel schlimmer ist das man nicht den kurzen Radstand fahren kann,wenn man eine Saintbremse mit 160mm oder 180mm Scheibe hinten fährt.
Der Sattel liegt dann auf dem Rahmen auf,und man kann ihn nicht befestigen 
Wenn man also die kurze Einstellung und Saint fahren will,dann muss man die 200er Scheibe hinten nehmen.Und dafür kann ich noch nicht mal ne Garantie geben,da ich es nicht ausprobieren konnte.Aber ich denke das sollte funktionieren.


----------



## Lore (20. August 2011)

hehe, sind ja feine neuigkeiten bin heute mit dem rad von Mr.A gefahren(Danke nochmal), das war ein M.. und es war mir deutlich zu klein. Bin froh nun guten Gewissens das L bestellen zu können. 
@Lipmo ...BIlder?


----------



## lipmo51 (20. August 2011)

heute nicht mehr.
Morgen kann ich evtl welche machen


----------



## lipmo51 (20. August 2011)

Mein Hardtail


----------



## Mr.A (20. August 2011)

@Lipmo

sehr schön geworden 
Hätte noch einen passenden Elka Dämpfer zu verkaufen...( 2 Wochen gefahren ).

@Lore 
kein Thema, gern geschehen.Viel Spaß mit deinem L


----------



## lipmo51 (20. August 2011)

Ich hab ja einen Dämpfer hier.
Nur nicht die passenden Buchsen 
Darauf warte ich nun schon fast 3 Wochen.Aber ANGEBLICH hat Toxoholics sie diese Woche bekommen.
Mal sehen ob ICH sie dann nächste Woche habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (21. August 2011)

hmm ich hätte die buchsen und warte seit 3 wochen auf den rahmen


----------



## lipmo51 (21. August 2011)

also MIR hat man gesagt das er der letzte Rahmen gewesen wäre.
Im Sept. kommen die neuen,aber die wollen wohl erst die Komplettbikes aufbauen.
Aber in wie weit das am Ende stimmt......
Also rück die Buchsen raus


----------



## Lore (21. August 2011)

schon schick, lipmo. bin gespannt wann meins kommt.. bis sep warten wäre aber auch nicht so tragisch. vlt sind dann sogar die ganzen kleinteile dabei. bin ebenso gespannt wies mit ner weißen boxxer aussieht..
ne renthal DM Vorbau-Lenker Kombi fänd ich ja auch noch nett..


----------



## mtb-freak96 (21. August 2011)

hallo Jungs,
hatte mir in der letzten zeit auch überlegt das das dh v3 zu holen im komplettpaket. Hierbei geht es nicht um das athethon replica . Habe mich schon etwas über das fahrrad informiert würde trotzdem dochmal eure unterstützung annehmen in sachen meine fragen. Ich bin im moment 1,88m groß. Da ich erst 15 bin hab ich noch einiges an Luft nach oben. Jetzt gilt es erstmal ein bike für die Zukunft zu finden und somit auch die richtige Rahmengröße. Ich brauch es nicht sehr wendig. Wäre L dann richtig? Meine 2.Frage wäre dann ob die Federelemente was tauchen? MZ soll ja sehr gut sein. Trotzdem habe ich noch keine Bewertungen zu der im commencal gehört da ihr ja alle euch nur den rahmen holt  und was hat der Dämpfer für einstellmöglichkeiten? Wie ist die Kennlinie im Hinterbau da ich keine große lust hab auf durchschläge. Trotzdem sollte die progressivität nicht brutalst sein wie bei meinem Voltage das schon einen ehr straffen hinterbau hat.Ich wiege um die 100 kilo welche feder bräuchte ich dort und welche ist im Rahmen verbaut?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir bei den vielen Fragen weiterhelfen!
Vielen Dank im voraus.
MTB-Freak


----------



## Stylo77 (21. August 2011)

mein rahmen soll am dienstag bei mir sein 

also schlechte karten


----------



## Lore (21. August 2011)

bin 184 und würde auf jeden fall L nehmen! Die MZ soll gut sein, zum Rest kann ich nichts sagen


----------



## lipmo51 (21. August 2011)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> mein rahmen soll am dienstag bei mir sein
> 
> also schlechte karten



DIE LÜGEN !!


----------



## mtb-freak96 (21. August 2011)

@Lore: danke schon mal. 
Hat jemand noch mehr information da ich das ding zu nem bekloppten preis vllt bekomme


----------



## Apeman (21. August 2011)

hey, probiere es mal im offiziellen commencal tech talk: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=464462

das hier ist ja eher bildergalerie...

hollowtech2 kann dir da elles beantworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-freak96 (21. August 2011)

achso :/ tut mir leid. Wusste von dem anderen threath nichts. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Dennis K (21. August 2011)

@ lipmo

Man die Karre wird gut =)
sieht echt top aus!


----------



## Lore (21. August 2011)

http://www.canecreek.com/component-...Short Cover Carbon#40.IS42 Short Cover Carbon
ist das der richtige?


----------



## Mr.A (21. August 2011)

ja der passt.


----------



## Lore (21. August 2011)

kannmir noch jmd sagen wie lang steuerrohr inkl steuersatz ist?

_....- hat sich erledigt.._


----------



## Lore (22. August 2011)

die "alte charge" ist vergriffen.
ab KW 38 ist rahmenset mit rc4 von der neuen charge lieferbar, allerdings sind keine kettenführungen und steuersätze mehr dabei.
zum lieferbarkeit der cups und guards weiss man immernoch nichts konkretes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (22. August 2011)

Kefü und Steuersatz war bei mir auch nicht dabei...bei dir Lipmo?


----------



## lipmo51 (22. August 2011)

no,ist doch auch nur beim Rahmenset inkl Gabel.
Soviel ICH weiß...
schaut mal bei Commencal in den online shop


----------



## Lore (22. August 2011)

apropos Gabel. wie seid ihr mit der 40 zufrieden? hab jetzt schon öfter mitbekommen, dass sie nicht riklich gut performt und von service zu service schlechter werden soll..


----------



## Dennis K (22. August 2011)

also ich kenne einige die ne 40 fahren und auch eine kashima
Die Funktion ist denen nach wirklich top, allerdings braucht sie halt ihren regelmäßigen service, damit das auch so bleibt.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat allerdings die neue dorado. Die läuft wohl nochmal um welten smoother als ne 40.

bei mir kommt auch definitiv kommendes jahr ne dorado rein, auch wenns nur mal zum probieren ist.


----------



## Lore (22. August 2011)

bei mir ist die situation eben diese, dass mir das rahmenset mit 40 kashima angeboten wurde. bin am grübeln, weil man unterschiedliches hört. und trotz guten preises ist der aufpreis schon enorm


----------



## _Freireiter_ (22. August 2011)

ich bin zwar kein commencal fahrer aber ich habe die fox 40 rc2 und die marzocchi 888 rc3 evo schon gefahren, und habe derzeit ne boxxer wc ´11

die fox hat top funktioniert, war relativ selten kaputt (nur 2 mal zugstufe). das feeling ist eine gute mischung aus tadellosem schluckvermögen und angenehmer direktheit. für mich könnten die druckstufen noch ein wenig effektiver sein...
allerdings würde ich sie niemals seperat kaufen, da der preis keinesfalls gerechtfertigt ist, mMn. ebenso das einschicken und die ersatzteilversorgung finde ich mieserabel.

die boxxer wc ist auch sehr gut, sehr direkt und straff... aber auch ein wenig unsensibler, man bekommt schon deutlich mehr vom untergrund mit. aber gerade bei schnellen, harten schlägen finde ich sie ideal. ein bisschen unangenehmer als bei anderen gabeln sind zb bremsrillen, die spürt man definitiv sehr stark. mir gibt die gabel bei hohem tempo die meiste kontrolle.
allerdings ist zumindest bei meiner der zustand out of the box eine frechheit gewesen. kaum öl, nix geschmiert, fehlerhafte standrohrbeschichtung, dann nach kurzer zeit kaputte solo air einheit. als endlich alles funktionierte, meine absulute lieblingsgabel. sehr leicht zu serviecen


die 888 ist die mit abstand schluckfreudigste gabel die ich je gefahren bin. schläge jeder größe und frequenz werden nahezu komplett vernichtet. damit einher geht allerdings mMn ein etwas indirektes fahrgefühl, um nicht zu sagen ein wenig schwammig. aber die druckstufen arbeiten äußerst effektiv, kein wegsacken beim absprung, kein eintauchen im anlieger... wirklich beeindruckend. auch der serviece ist denkbar einfach, und sehr selten notwendig.


----------



## Dennis K (22. August 2011)

also rein preislich gesehen würde ich mir auch keine 40 besorgen, wenn nur ausm bikemarkt und von bekannten.

Was musst du denn an Aufpreis zahlen mit einer 40?

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, dass die 2011er und 2012er Boxxer WC bisher die schlechtesten Modelle sind. Ich selbst habe lieber zur Team gegriffen, meiner Meinung nach laufen die aktuellen WC Modelle viel zu hakelig unrein und zu straff.
Da ist kein bisschen was von smoothem Einfederverhalten zu spüren.

Die 888 rc3 Evo finde ich auch sehr interessant, allerdings würde ich die lieber in der titanium version fahren. Die wäre mit Sicherheit ne sehr gute Wahl!

Naja wie gesagt, für mich ist im Moment die Dorado einfach das Non Plus Ultra.
Je öfter man sie sich ansieht um so schärfer findet man sie und vor allem mit noch sensiblerem Ansprechverhalten als ner 40 ist das wirklich ne Ansage.


----------



## Lore (22. August 2011)

1200 wär ek... also um den dreh
ich will in erster linie ne gabel zum fahren, mit meiner 10er boxxer team mit mariojaneiro tuning geht das wunderbar. zweimal im jahr wartung und gut. die fox wär halt mal was neues, ich hatte noch nie eine.. 
dorado reizt schon, ist aber ja nochmal teurer?! zumal ich nicht weiß, ob ich da die connection bekomme


----------



## san_andreas (22. August 2011)

Ein Kollege hatte neulich seine 2011er Boxxer RC, also die simpelste, bei tftuned zum Service und Buchsennacharbeiten. Außerdem wurde sie auf sein Gewicht abgestimmt. Die geht besser als alles was von RockShox vom Werk kommt. Und das ganze zum Sparpreis.


----------



## Lore (22. August 2011)

hab gerade gesehn, dass es kashima 40er auch zu ähnlichen preisen im bikemarkt gibt. also stress ich mich jezz nicht mehr mit dem thema und grille jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (22. August 2011)

naja also das geht doch für 1200. Oder du verkaufst halt deine boxxer und besorgst dir ne günstige 40 ausm bikemarkt. Da könntest du viell nochmal 200 sparen.

Zur Dorado:

Im Moment steht eine komplett neue und noch nie verbaute für 1000 im Bikemarkt mit allem Zubehör. ist günstiger als die 40 und läuft nochmal Vorbauten umgestellt.

bevor ich die 40 in dem Set nehmen würde würde ich dann doch lieber die Dorado ausm Bikemarkt nehmen. ;-)

Zur Boxxer: Das sagt alles. Die einzige WC die wirklich oberklasse war, war damals die mit weißem Casting und roten Decals.

Ne getunte Team wird auch immer um welten besser laufen als ne WC out of the Box.


----------



## Lore (22. August 2011)

die dorado ist systembedingt einfach geil. man hört aber auch hier oft von problemen. klar, ist immer sone sache mit den gerüchten...aber bremskräfte werden halt definitiv nicht so schön verteilt. und bissl flex is da wohl auch drin. weiß garnicht ob im WC ne dorado gefahren wird.. achja, ein weiterer wesentlicher entscheidungspunkt ist das steckachsensystem, da ich jedesmal VR ein- und ausbauen muss 

und übrigens sry für die Gabeldiskussion, ist ja Offtopic..

weiß jmd was "FIT" in der Gabelbezeichnung heisst?


----------



## Dennis K (22. August 2011)

naja was heißt oft probleme?
Definitiv sind es nicht mehr als bei ner 40.
Du musst lediglich jährlich nen service machen, damit sie auf optimum läuft und hast dafür nicht so nen scheiß an der backe wie mit toxoholic bei der40.
Die Teile sind günstiger und einfacher zu bekommen.

Von Flex kann bei der aktuellen Dorado nicht mehr groß die Rede sein, solange du die Alu nimmst. Des Weiteren hat die aktuelle Dorado ein ganz neues System im Gegensatz zu den Altmodellen. Wenn du dir jetzt eine alte Dorado kaufst ok. Damit hast du immer viel um die Ohren, damit sie ordentlich läuft. Bei den neuen ist das nicht mehr der Fall.

Wenn bei dir Das Steckachsen system eine sehr große Rolle spielt, würde ich dir von der 40 abraten. Das System ist so ziemlich das beschissenste was ich bisher gesehen habe. Wenn du da wirklich regelmäßig das Vorderrad ein und ausbaust haste dir das alles schnell vernudelt und dich nervt das irgendwann nur noch. 
Du hast aktuell eine 10er Boxxer richtig? Das Steckachssystem von Rockshox ist momentan so ausgeklügelt, dass du bei der 40 Stresspickel kriegen wirst glaub mir xD

Im WorldCup wurde die Dorado früher ordentlich gefahren.
Im Moment hatte sie zuletzt das CRC Team meine ich in der letzten Saison auf ihren Intense M6 / M9 Rädern gefahren.
Allerdings hatten sie die Carbon Version in Benutzung, siehe hier:

http://www.intensemountainbikes.com...imbo/images/world-cup-team-intense-m6-evo.jpg

und hier:

http://distilledmag.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/ck_new_crc_m6_2.jpg

zu deiner Frage:

FIT heißt so viel wie Fox Isolated Technology, oder auf Deutsch, isolierter geschlossener Ölfluss.

Damit das ganze nicht zu sehr off Topic wird hier mache ich jetzt mal ein Foto von meinem aktuellen Supreme Stand und lade es gleich mal hier hoch ;-)


----------



## Dennis K (22. August 2011)

so jetzt mit Saint Schalteinheit. Es fehlen jetzt nur noch Bremsen, damit ich das Ding schonmal über die Trails Jagen kann.. Ich muss sagen schon jetzt beim Straße auf und Abpedalieren fühlt sich die Karre extrem spritzig an!


----------



## Lore (22. August 2011)

Danke Dennis! Super Kiste! Die silbernen Naben und evtl Vorbau könnten auch noch schwarz sein, ansonsten sehr stimmig

wie sich wohl eine Dorado im V3 macht..


----------



## Dennis K (22. August 2011)

Gerne Gerne! Ich war auch die ganze Zeit am überlegen, denn eigntl gehört in das Atherton Supreme ja ne 40. Aber die Dorado hat mich einfach überwältigt.

Die Naben werden wohl bleiben. Aber der Vorbau wird wahrscheinlich noch gegen einen schwarzen Easton Havoc getauscht. Die Pedale tausche ich auch noch gegen andere.

Ansonsten mal gucken was ich mir so für Bremsen besorge.. ;-)

Oh man ich glaub man kommt aus dem Sabbern nicht mehr raus, wenn man das Bike mit ner Dorado daheim hat.. xD


----------



## Yannick_ (22. August 2011)

hi dennis,

hast du nen link für den mudguard für dein dämpfer???
funktioniert der gut?

ride on
Yannick


----------



## Dennis K (22. August 2011)

Hey Yannick,

das ist der NeoGurad von Rapid Racing Products

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...s-NeoGuard-Mudguard-Full-Logo-RRP::17293.html

Bisher konnte ich ihn noch nicht selbst testen, meinem bike fehlen ja noch die Bremsen.. Ein Freund von mir hat ihn allerdings an seinem Intense M9 montiert und ist sehr zu Frieden damit.

Ich finds auf jeden Fall die ansehnlichste Lösung ;-)
Werde mir für vorne auch noch einen besorgen.


----------



## Yannick_ (22. August 2011)

yeah, cool danke für die schnelle antwort  haha

welche größe hast du für hinten?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (23. August 2011)

Ich habe ihn in L gekauft. den bräuchte ich auch für die Boxxer vorne.
Für mich optisch definitiv die beste Lösung!


----------



## Yannick_ (24. August 2011)

glaube, dass werde ich dann auch mal ausprobieren
ich hatte meinen bis jetzt immer aus einem stück reifen gebastelt


----------



## lipmo51 (24. August 2011)

Nur mal so nebenbei,
ihr könnt ein Jersey für die Athertons designen:

http://www.animal.co.uk/createakit.pdf


----------



## Lore (24. August 2011)

wenn jetzt noch die richtige Größe geschickt würde, wär ja alles gut...


----------



## Mr.A (24. August 2011)

ach du schande...hoffe mal dein L Rahmen ist genauso schnell da.


----------



## Dennis K (25. August 2011)

Oh man wie kacke -.-'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimpi (25. August 2011)

Lore schrieb:


> etwas rumgespielt zur Überbrückung....



ÜÜÜÜberrrragend Eita!


----------



## Lore (26. August 2011)

Wie wärs wenn jeder V3 Besitzer mal sein Schätzchen postet...... das Warten geht mir so aufn Sack. Lipmo, sind die Buchsen noch nicht da?


----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2011)

Kann man die Buchsen nicht woanders machen, bei Reset z.B. ?


----------



## Stylo77 (26. August 2011)

ok dann mal meins


----------



## _Freireiter_ (26. August 2011)

seeeehr nice.  
wie gehts ab? bremsstempeln spürbar? und ist der hinterbau eher soft oder straff  ?


----------



## lipmo51 (26. August 2011)

Heute sollten die Buchsen kommen....
aber war wieder nix 

Und auf die Bremsleitung warte ich ja auch noch....
Denke vor 2019 wird das Bike nicht fertig


----------



## san_andreas (27. August 2011)

Ich zitier mich mal selbst:



san_andreas schrieb:


> Kann man die Buchsen nicht woanders machen, bei Reset z.B. ?


----------



## lipmo51 (27. August 2011)

keine Ahnung.
Sollten ja heute schon von Toxo kommen.....
Aber immer das Gleiche...... 
EILT jetzt auch nicht so sehr ,da ich nun auch auf die behinderte Saint-Bremsleitung warten muss.


----------



## Dennis K (27. August 2011)

@ Stylo77

HAMMER!! =)

Aber nen etwas kleineres Bild hätte es auch getan xD

Fährst du die XT SPider Scheiben mit Avid Bremsen? OO


----------



## Lore (28. August 2011)

ein schniekes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (28. August 2011)

sieht sehr gut aus! =)


----------



## mtb-freak96 (28. August 2011)

völliger schwachsinn den ich hier gepostet habe :/ tut mir leid


----------



## liltrialer (28. August 2011)

Mal ne frage, wo bestellt ihr die v3 ? Aus D-land?


----------



## lipmo51 (28. August 2011)

klar aus D-Land 
Schau mal bei Commencal auf die Händlerliste


----------



## Dennis K (28. August 2011)

vielleicht verläuft der Stock auch hinterm Reifen bis zum Boden..


----------



## liltrialer (28. August 2011)

Hätte ja sein können, dass man es irgendwo im ausland billig bekommt. Aber in d-land weiß ich auch wo ich eins herbekomme. Gibt es schon einen fahrbericht? Ich bins nur mal kurz gefahren und fands vorne extrem tief.


----------



## Anderl-BAY (28. August 2011)

Meins rotes V2 ist momentan im zusammenbau =D
Dämpfer müsste nur noch kommen (CCDB) will auf keinenfall nen bescheidenen RC4... wegen ner 40 min preis.... einfach n älteres 40 model holen und dan einfach das neue innenleben etc einbauen lassen, kommt preislich am billigsten... was ich noch sehr empfehlen kann wären Lager für die dämpferfeder und in die Gabel.... merkt man ordentlich und macht auch sind was die belastung der feder angeht....


----------



## jr.tobi87 (29. August 2011)

Welche Rahmenhöhe fahrt ihr bei ca. 1,81m? (geht um das 2010er Supreme DH).


----------



## lipmo51 (29. August 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kann man die Buchsen nicht woanders machen, bei Reset z.B. ?



Sooo,die Buchsen sind nun bei meinem Händler eingetroffen.
Die Bremsleitung sollte auch bis DO/FR hier eintreffen.
WEEEENNN nix unvorhersehbares passiert....dann steht das Bike zum Wochenende....und wird getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (30. August 2011)

was ist denn der unterschied zwischen den 2010 und den 2011 modellen?

sofern einer vorhanden ist...


----------



## Apeman (30. August 2011)

pEju schrieb:


> was ist denn der unterschied zwischen den 2010 und den 2011 modellen?
> 
> sofern einer vorhanden ist...



wie meinst du das?

vom fahrverhalten, optisch oder der unterschied zwischen den versionen oder wie? 

es gibt ja das V2 und das V3. von dem V2 gibt/ gab es immer ein replica und die superteam edition vip-frameset oder factory-frameset (insgesamt 2-3 farben). vom V3 bis jetzt nur das atherton replica...da es das komplett neue 2012er modell ist.


2011er factory V2:





2010er V2: (edit)





2011er V2: (edit)





2011er V2 Replica:






2012er V3 Replica:







ansonsten: http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCCatalog.asp?CatID=1144718


----------



## pEju (30. August 2011)

das v3 ist doch eigetlich das 2012 model oder nicht. 

ich meine schon jeweils das v2.

sonst wäre die frage ja ziemlich sinnfrei ...

und die atherton version ist ja nur immer anders angemalt.


----------



## Apeman (30. August 2011)

edit:supreme dh v2 von 2010 und 2011?

2010er: http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=8273857

2011er: http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=8002515

"und die atherton version ist ja nur immer anders angemalt."
von den anderen parts mal abgesehen, ja.


----------



## pEju (30. August 2011)

ja die meine ich.

soweit ich sehen kann hat sich der lenkwinkel geändert, der radstand, oberrohrlänge...

also die geometrie...

wie siehts mit dem gewicht aus? und sonst?

von 2009 gibt es das v2 auch noch oder?

ps: das grüne facory v2 von oben ist doch ein 2010 oder nicht?


----------



## Blindside09 (30. August 2011)

2010er und 2011er v2´s sind soweit ich weiß vom rahmen her bis auf die farben gleich.
von 2009 auf 2010 haben se an den rahmen gewicht eingespart.
Hab glaub mal was von 500gr gelesen.
Und des grüne ist des 2010er factory


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (30. August 2011)

wenn man die geo daten aus den links vom apeman vergleicht sind die 2011 zu den 2010 aber auch abgeändert worden. und die rohe bei dem 2011 model sind zum steuerrohr hin gebogen und bei dem 2010 gerade. dann sind die 2011 wohl auch nochmal bißchen leicher. trotzdem danke!


----------



## Blindside09 (30. August 2011)

stimmt so genau hab ichs mir dann doch net angeschaut
kann man bei den 2011er Modellen nicht mehr den radstand verändern ?


----------



## lipmo51 (30. August 2011)

kann man


----------



## Apeman (30. August 2011)

ja, kann man. man kann auch noch bei beiden den lenkwinkel ändern. vom "V2.1" bis zum "V2.3" wurde gewicht eingespart und die geo angepasst. das oberroht am 2011er hat diese (nennen wir es mal) "schweißding" nicht mehr. ich hab die auch an meinem "V2.1" ist wirklich unschön... sonst steht auf der seite nur: "Nochmals verbesserter Supreme DH Rahmen"

  edit: stimmt, das grüne factory ist von 2010. da habe ich mich vertan. das 2011er ist dem anschein nach das replica?

aber an dem 2010er factory kann man sehr gut diesen "schweißdings" sehen.


----------



## matziie (31. August 2011)

Hab mir gestern ein Supreme DH V2 in rot bestellt und kanns kaum erwarten bis es da ist!  Geht der Van R Dämpfer gut oder sollte man da auf was anderes umsteigen?


----------



## Apeman (31. August 2011)

also was ich so gelesen habe, soll der vivid ganz gut sein. ich fahre einen mz roco wc und seitdem ich keine probleme mehr mit dem dämpfer habe, geht der roco wie sahne!


----------



## Anderl-BAY (31. August 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/964137

Meins =)
fehlt nur noch der Double barrel und diebremse kürzen =)


----------



## Lore (31. August 2011)

Anderl-BAY schrieb:


> Meins =)


richtig geil!

Meiner
die Farbe kommt live besser


----------



## mtb-freak96 (31. August 2011)

er ist einfach soooo geil


----------



## Gee42657 (1. September 2011)

Moin,

hat zufällig jemand ein Supreme DH in L/XL im Angebot? Am liebsten als Komplettbike im Raum NRW (Köln, Düsseldorf).

Freue mich über jede Rückmeldung.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (1. September 2011)




----------



## Lore (1. September 2011)

sehr schick!! schon gefahren?
meins braucht noch..


----------



## lipmo51 (1. September 2011)

SAMSTAG wirds getestet


----------



## mtb-freak96 (1. September 2011)

was hasten da für traktorreifen montiert?  sind die gut? es kann aber nicht schnell genug samstag werden für den fahrbericht


----------



## lipmo51 (1. September 2011)

das sind die Conti Baron


----------



## Stylo77 (1. September 2011)

na endlich


----------



## lipmo51 (1. September 2011)

Das kannste laut sagen


----------



## Anderl-BAY (1. September 2011)

Straitline Kefü?


----------



## lipmo51 (1. September 2011)

yes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (1. September 2011)

schicke karren =)

bei mir sinds nur noch 2 Wochen, dann kann ich mir Bremsen bestellen und endlich fahren!


----------



## Lore (1. September 2011)

nochma das von Anderl-BAY sichtbar:


----------



## Mr.A (1. September 2011)

Top Aufbau Lipmo !

Bei dem roten V2 fehlt aber noch sowas

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/411750/cat/19


----------



## Yannick_ (2. September 2011)

@lipmo:

mega geile karre!!!


----------



## san_andreas (2. September 2011)

@lipmo: sehr schön geworden !
Aber mach mal Bilder ohne den Ständer. Der bockt das Bike immer so auf.


----------



## Anderl-BAY (2. September 2011)

@ Mr. A da kommt ein Cane Creek mit obtanium Ti Feder rein die auf nem lager sitzt =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (3. September 2011)

nimm lieber die k9 Feder finde ich persönlich ja um welten besser als alle anderen Federn die ich bisher zu Gesicht bekommen habe.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (3. September 2011)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmenhöhe fahrt ihr bei ca. 1,81m? (geht um das 2010er Supreme DH).


----------



## Lore (3. September 2011)

du müsstest vermutlich mal eins probefahren. ich fahre mit 184 das S/M, hat funktioniert aber es war mir eigenltich zu klein. es gibt auch leute die mit 180 das L fahren.. von daher..ausprobieren, wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## jr.tobi87 (3. September 2011)

Lore schrieb:


> du müsstest vermutlich mal eins probefahren. ich fahre mit 184 das S/M, hat funktioniert aber es war mir eigenltich zu klein. es gibt auch leute die mit 180 das L fahren.. von daher..ausprobieren, wo kommst du denn her?



Ulm  (evtl Stuttgart oder Mainz)

Also vom Radstand würde mir das L/XL locker passen (laut Homepage ca.118,4-120), aber von der 0berrohrlänge kann ich es schwer einordnen.

Könnte jemand mal bitte den Reach am S/M oder L/XL messen?


----------



## Lore (3. September 2011)

380 und 400, mein rad steht in der nähe von bad kreuznach (aber nicht mehr lange )


----------



## jr.tobi87 (3. September 2011)

Lore schrieb:


> 380 und 400, mein rad steht in der nähe von bad kreuznach (aber nicht mehr lange )



Danke

Also wenn das L/XL einen 40cm Reach hat ist mir das schon fast zu klein. Mein Trek hat in im M 39cm und dürfte ruhig 2-3cm länger sein.


----------



## Anderl-BAY (3. September 2011)

Dennis K schrieb:


> nimm lieber die k9 Feder finde ich persönlich ja um welten besser als alle anderen Federn die ich bisher zu Gesicht bekommen habe.



K9 bekommt man die ti noch nicht.... die federn die man sieht sind die stahlfeder von K9^^ ti kommt erst nächstes jahr! ob obtanium oder K9 is doch egal etz heist sie nur K9^^ K9 hab ich scho einiges liegen lassen an geld... vorbau lenker lager etc....


----------



## Lore (3. September 2011)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Mein Trek hat in im M 39cm und dürfte ruhig 2-3cm länger sein.



dennoch, probefahren! der rest der geo macht sich auch bemerkbar.. das V3 hat 420 in L und 395 in M. Bin das M gefahren und der subjektive EIndruck ist ein fast kürzeres rad als das S/M V2, allein schon wegen der flachen front...


----------



## Dennis K (4. September 2011)

Anderl-BAY schrieb:


> K9 bekommt man die ti noch nicht.... die federn die man sieht sind die stahlfeder von K9^^ ti kommt erst nächstes jahr! ob obtanium oder K9 is doch egal etz heist sie nur K9^^ K9 hab ich scho einiges liegen lassen an geld... vorbau lenker lager etc....



Ich spreche ja auch nicht von der Titan..

Ich sehe das nämlich etwas anders:

Warum sollte ich unsummen für eine Titanfeder ausgeben, die mir in den meisten Fällen die hälfte von meinem Dämpfer kaputtschrubbelt (ICh habe bisher noch keinen einzigen Dämpfer gesehen, der nach einiger Zeit keine Schleifspuren von einer Titanfeder davon getragen hat),
Wenn ich mit einer K9 Stahlfeder gerade mal 50g schwerer bin und um einiges weniger bezahlen und sie deutlich besser passt...

Das ist das Argument was ich meinte.. ;-)


----------



## Anderl-BAY (4. September 2011)

Kumpl hat die Stahl und die Rubelt seinen Cane Creek ordentlich her...
Ich hab für die feder bei weitem keinen regulären preis bezahlt... weit unter 150  Ich werd die mal reinklatschen und wenn was sein sollte kann ich sie immernoch raushaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrew-Shandro (4. September 2011)

Moin Jungs,

ich hab mein Supreme DH V3 gestern im Bikepark Winterberg zum ersten mal fahren können und bin auch echt super zufrieden!!! Allerdings kommt mir die hintere Federung noch recht straff vor,obwohl die 300ter Standart Feder vom RC4 Dämpfer ja schon recht klein ist.Laut Berechnungen hätte ich damit auch nur ca. 11% SAG... Was soll ich tun ? Ich bin ja mit meinen 82 Kilo kein Leichtgewicht bzw kein Schwergewicht. Habt ihr evtl ein paar Tips? Oder was fahrt ihr für Federn? 
Ich würde mich jedenfalls über ein paar Antworten freuen ) 


Lg


----------



## Dennis K (4. September 2011)

Anderl-BAY schrieb:


> Kumpl hat die Stahl und die Rubelt seinen Cane Creek ordentlich her...
> Ich hab für die feder bei weitem keinen regulären preis bezahlt... weit unter 150  Ich werd die mal reinklatschen und wenn was sein sollte kann ich sie immernoch raushaun.



Soweit ich das von HAHA erklärt bekommen habe, haben die K9 Federn extra alle 3" Hub und ein spezielles Maß mit dem sie für fast alle Dämpfer passend sind. Von Fox, Rock Shox Vivid, bis Revox (mit Adapterkit) usw. und eben auch für den Double Barrel. Ich habe einen Freund der sie mit Bearing Kit auf nem Double Barrel fährt und da schrubbelt rein gar nichts.


----------



## Anderl-BAY (4. September 2011)

Ja mein kumpl hat auch das K9 Baring drinvom HAHA, kommt bei mir auch rein, bin ja gespannt^^


----------



## lipmo51 (4. September 2011)

Neu:
-Minions 2 Ply
-Superstars Mag Ti Pedale
-NP Ti Feder


----------



## Lore (4. September 2011)

sehr gutes gewicht.

Bin grad dabei nen mudguard zu basteln. pappmodell gibts bereits, als nächstes wird einer aus ABS Kunststoff erprobt, dann entschieden, ob es eine memory carbon  variante gibt bzw. was laminiertes. stay tuned.
desweiteren einen unterrohrschutz


----------



## lipmo51 (4. September 2011)

Ich werd mir einfach einen Schlauch da rein machen.
Aber auch nur bis der orig. Fender lieferbar ist


----------



## Andrew-Shandro (4. September 2011)

Schickes bike lipmo,wie sieht das denn bei dir mit SAG/Feder/Körpergewicht und größe aus ?

Lg ..


----------



## san_andreas (4. September 2011)

Tolles Rad !


----------



## lipmo51 (4. September 2011)

Andrew-Shandro schrieb:


> Schickes bike lipmo,wie sieht das denn bei dir mit SAG/Feder/Körpergewicht und größe aus ?
> 
> Lg ..



1,90cm
88kg nackig

Bin gestern eine 350er Feder gefahren im Rc4.
Ohne Druckstufen.
Aber die DH Tauglichkeit werde ich hoffentlich nächstes WE testen können.
War ja nur auf der FR unterwegs gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrew-Shandro (4. September 2011)

Hasst du deinen sag denn mal gemessen?
Und hasst du nen m oder l rahmen?!

Lg


----------



## lipmo51 (4. September 2011)

ne habe ich nicht gemessen.
Habe einen "L" Rahmen.


----------



## Lore (4. September 2011)

mit 90kg ne 350er feder, krass. bin im V2 mit ~88kg ne 450er gefahren..


----------



## lipmo51 (4. September 2011)

wie gesagt ich bin nur auf der FREERIDE gefahren.
Ob das auf dem DH-Track auch funktioniert sehen wir Samstag 
Ich hab noch eine 450er Feder dabei,die ich dann auch testen werde.


----------



## Dennis K (4. September 2011)

wie kannst du im V2 ne 450er bei 88kg fahren? Da istzte ja auf nem Brett.
Ich fahre mit knapp 78kg ne 300er

Gee fährt ne 350 bei knapp 80-85


----------



## Lore (4. September 2011)

400er war mir zu weich, is öfter durchgeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannick_ (5. September 2011)

also ich fahr im v2 mit ca. 55 kg nackt ne 300er 
bei mir nutz ich den federweg gut wenns ruppiger wird ...


----------



## Marius96 (5. September 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen!
Ich wieg mit Jacket usw. ungefähr +-60kg und mit der 300er klappts auf dem dh super.
Nur bei etwas größeren drops hauts ab und an durch,aber das ist eh nichtso mein ding 
Hab das Rad noch nicht allzu lange und ich find auch keine anleitung zum einstellen vom Van rc.
Kann da jemand was zu sagen?
Ich hab bisher nur was am rebound und der Vorspannung gemacht.


----------



## BeroBionicon (7. September 2011)

Kann mir wer verraten, was das Commencal Supreme 8 (Marzo oder Fox) für ein Gewicht hat, so wie es standardmäßig verkauft wird? lg


----------



## stephan- (8. September 2011)

Weiß hier jemand aus welchem Modelljahr der neongrüne Rahmen ist? Ist das 2010 oder 2011?


----------



## san_andreas (8. September 2011)

Der hier ?
http://***************/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/commencal-supreme-dh-racing-2010-mountain-bike.jpg

2010 !


----------



## taff äs häll (8. September 2011)

Zwischenstand:


----------



## Blindside09 (8. September 2011)

sieht richtig geil aus 
was is des den für ein dämpfer ? n prototyp


----------



## taff äs häll (8. September 2011)

Ist nen Fox RC5...


----------



## Lore (8. September 2011)

gebastelt


----------



## lipmo51 (8. September 2011)

sehr geil !
Taff seine Karre auch.
Gib mal Feedback,wegen dem ProtoDämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. September 2011)

Blindside09 schrieb:


> sieht richtig geil aus
> was is des den für ein dämpfer ? n prototyp



Das ist ein Stahlwille RC15-17 )


----------



## taff äs häll (9. September 2011)

Ne... 24er Ring und Maul!  

Der Fender ist nen Traum! Ich denke ich werde mir auch sowas basteln...


----------



## Dennis K (9. September 2011)

@ Täff

Mensch da hats ja mit dem Commencal geklappt!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch wirklich sehr sehr schnieke! =)

Mein V2 bekommt jetzt kommende Woche endlich Bremsen und ist dann auch Fahrbereit!


----------



## Yannick_ (9. September 2011)

bei dem mudfender kann aber immer noch mud rein?!


----------



## Dennis K (10. September 2011)

hm hast recht so wirklich 100%ig matschfrei wird es damit auch nicht.

Ich bleibe auhc immer noch bei meinem neoguard


----------



## liltrialer (10. September 2011)

Das schutzblech ist dir sehr gelungen. Top!
Aber was ich hier fragen wollte ist, ob schonmal jemand hier seinen rahmen wegen risse oder ähnliches einschicken muste und wohin er diesen genau geschickt hat?


----------



## Dennis K (10. September 2011)

Hey Leute ich habe nen kleines Problem:

Ich bin ja jetzt drauf und Dran mir Bremsen zu kaufen.

Ich habe jetzt ein günstiges Angebot für die 2012er Shimano XTR Bremsen.

Also diese Version:

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...Bremse-BLM-BRM-985-Scheibe-SMRT98--17650.html

Ich frage mich allerdings, ob das XC Modell für DH überhaupt geeignet ist, denn soweit ich weiß ist das Trail Modell eher dafür gedacht.

Hat die XC wohl genug Power? Dann würde sie sich nur durch nicht verstellbare Hebel und andere Bremsbeläge unterscheiden..

Ansonsten wäre als Alternative ein Formula The One set zu nennen.

Könnt ihr mir da bitte weiterhelfen? :-/


----------



## lipmo51 (10. September 2011)

UPDATE:
V3 Supreme+ ca.90kg Körpergewicht (nackt)= 450er Feder für DH. 
evtl. würd noch eine 400er gehen,aber das konnte ich nicht testen,da ich keine hier habe.
350er geht auf dem DH auf jeden Fall nicht 

@Lore
Das Schutzblech reicht vollkommen 
Das einzige was da noch schmutzig wird,ist der Zugstufenregler.
Draaaauuuuf geschi55en


----------



## Dennis K (10. September 2011)

hat einer ne Antwort? :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (10. September 2011)

Ja ich 
Also nicht direkt 
Hab mir auch vor ein paar tagen die bremsen,scheiben usw. gewechselt.
Hab allerdings die Saint genommen,soweit ich weiß kommt die XTR der Saint sehr ähnlich,nur das die saint natürlich 4 kolben hat.
Also ich würde eher die Saints anstatt der XTR nehmen,man muss ja noch bedenken das die bremsen ein viel höheres gewicht halten müssen im gegensatz zu einem CC-Bike.Also ich bin mit den Saints extrem zufrieden!Kann sie nur weiterempfehlen!
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...10-VR-HR-SM-RT-76-Scheiben-6-Loch--10010.html

Sind auch günstiger!


----------



## Mr.A (10. September 2011)

ich habe bei meinem V3 bei ca. 75 Kg fahrfertig eine 300er drin ( RC4 ).


----------



## Dennis K (10. September 2011)

Super Danke!
Ich werde wohl Formula The one nehmen.

Zum Thema Feder:
Ich fahre ebenfalls bei knapp 75kg ne 300er Feder. ;-)


----------



## Lore (10. September 2011)

Yannick_ schrieb:


> bei dem mudfender kann aber immer noch mud rein?!



ja es kann noch dreck rein. Problem hier: wenns mans komplett zumacht, kommt der Dreck auch nicht mehr von alleine raus und man kommt auch nicht mehr an den drehknöpfli dran. Vor direktem Beschuss vom Reifen ist sowohl die Kolbenstange als wohl auch der rebound Knopf geschützt, und das wollte ich primär erreichen. Querschläger kommen natürlich dahin, aber das juckt ja nicht. werd jetzt noch einen im Carbonlook basteln. und er ist leicht, billig, und man hat bastelfreude 
Bis mein Radl läuft wirds noch weng dauern, weil die kefüplatte noch gefräst wern muss wegen verdrehtem iscg 05... Warum Standard, wenns kein Standard ist.!? Bullshit.


----------



## lipmo51 (10. September 2011)

Lore schrieb:


> Bis mein Radl läuft wirds noch weng dauern, weil die kefüplatte noch gefräst wern muss wegen verdrehtem iscg 05... Warum Standard, wenns kein Standard ist.!? Bullshit.



WAS?


----------



## Lore (10. September 2011)

na die Bohrungen sind um 30-50° nach hinten verdreht um die kurbelachse..(im vergleich zum 09er Supreme, da hatte es gepasst), das heisst wenn ich keine langlöcher an der kefü hab, sitzt die nicht mehr richtig, nämliche nach "hinten" verdreht. und meine selfmade kefü hat keien langlöcher 




do u know what i mean?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (11. September 2011)

Danke an Fräulein Becker fürs Foto


----------



## stephan- (11. September 2011)

Welche Tretlagerhöhe hat das Supreme V2?


----------



## liltrialer (11. September 2011)

hallo, ich brauche eine antwort. unswar ist mein rahmen gerissen, ich habe diesen letztes jahr in nordirland gekauft und würde gerne wissen wohin ich den einschicken kann?
irgendeiner erfahrungen? Bin ja wohl nicht der einzige..


----------



## Dennis K (11. September 2011)

bisher habe ich persönlich noch nicht von gerissenen V2 gehört.

Wenn du Glück hast, kannst du ihn über einen deutschen Commencal Vertrieb einschicken lassen, aber die werden dir nichts kostenfrei zugestehen..

Der Eigentliche Weg der Dinge wäre ihn über den Händler in Nordirland einschicken zu lassen, Aber ich vermute mal, dass du da keine Möglichkeit hast, oder?


----------



## Mr.A (11. September 2011)

kontaktiere deinen Händler, der muß das regeln.Foto mit Riss, Rechnung und Rahmennummer mitsenden.
Früher konnte man sich wohl auch an Madison ( Importeur für GB ) wenden, die haben Commencal aber seit diesem Jahr nicht mehr im Programm.

Wie haste das geschafft? Hab bisher noch von keinem 2010er Rahmen gehört der gerissen ist.


----------



## liltrialer (11. September 2011)

ka ich weiß es selber nicht vorallem an einer Stelle, wo ich es garnicht kapiere.. Ich hatte lackrisse bemerkt, als ich in der schweiz im lift saß und dann habe ich das mal richtig mit dem hochdruckreiniger sauber gemacht, sodass der lack an der stelle abging und ich auf das material schauen kann. Erst hat man nichts gesehen, als ich aber letztes we. in willingen unterwegs war habe ichs mir nochmal angeschaut und man kann einen schwarzen riss im alu sehen..


----------



## stephan- (11. September 2011)

liltrialer kannst du mir mal die Tretlagerhöhe messen?


----------



## liltrialer (11. September 2011)

hööö? WOFÜR? Rad steht in der garage.. Ich fahre ne boxxer und dämpfer den dabei gelieferten rc4


----------



## Mr.A (11. September 2011)

@stephan
ich hab damals 365mm gemessen mit 2,5 Maxxis


----------



## liltrialer (11. September 2011)

NAJA ich habe diesen Monat noch ein Rennen und dann wende ich mich mal an meinen Commencal support.

greetz, Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (11. September 2011)

Das wirste wohl ohne Sponsoring knicken können..


----------



## Lore (11. September 2011)

bissle carbon


----------



## Dennis K (11. September 2011)

siehe den Kommentar unterm Bild im Leichtbau Album


----------



## Anderl-BAY (11. September 2011)

@ Lore

Fette sache dein guard da^^ kettenblatt kommt sehr fett mit den schrauben =) schrauben kommen schon sehr bonzig in gold ! hab sie bei mir in blau dran =D find aber das die kefü optisch leider ein totales fail ist in meinen augen, gewicht funktion kann super sein aber mir persönlich gefällts nicht =(


----------



## Lore (11. September 2011)

über geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten


----------



## Dennis K (11. September 2011)

Der Spritzschutz ist echt gelungen, sieht echt nice aus!

Die Kefü ist gewichtstechnisch echt top, allerdings könnte sie optisch noch etwas "schnittiger" aussehen. Sieht nocvh recht wie ein Prototyp aus, ohne schöne Details.


----------



## stephan- (11. September 2011)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass man am 2010er V2 nur eine 203mm Scheibe fahren kann?!?

Kann mir jemand ne Feder empfehlen für fahrfertige 80kg? Hab ne 350er, aber die wird wohl zu weich sein oder?


----------



## Lore (11. September 2011)

ja, hab auch keine neue platte gemacht(siehe oben beschriebene problematik), sondern in die alte führung drei löcher gebohrt und so einigermassen angepasst. sieht nicht so richtig harmonisch aus. aber wenn man sich die gelbstichigen faserreflektionen wegdenkt und so wies hier gerade steht, betrachtet, siehts ganz gut aus


----------



## Dennis K (11. September 2011)

@ Stephan 

Ne siehst du nicht, durch die fertige Aufnahme hinten für die Bremszange kannst du sie dir ja passend auf 180 oder 203mm einstellen. Dann lässt sich eigntl auch eine 180er Scheibe fahren..

@Lore

das was das ganze jetzt nicht perfekt macht, ist nicht mal das was du grad gesagt hast, sondern, dass man einfach aus design technischen Gründen noch oben bei dem Führungsstück z.B. einen Schlitz einfräsen könnte, ähnliches auch unten.
Oder solche ähnlichen Geschichten. Einfach, damit es nicht nur aussieht wie zusammengeschraubte Carbonplatten..

Aber das ganze ist hier jetzt auch nur Meckern auf hohem Niveau ;-)
Fühl dich also bitte nicht angegriffen oder so ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (11. September 2011)

Dennis K schrieb:


> wie zusammengeschraubte Carbonplatten..



nunja, mehr ist es ja auch nicht. hatte das auch schon im sinn noch ausfräsungen, oder besser aussägungen, einzubringen, aber dann befürchte ich, dass die 2mm platte zu schwach wird. bin immer offen für verbesserungsvorschläge, also her damit


----------



## stephan- (11. September 2011)

Dennis K schrieb:


> @ Stephan
> 
> Ne siehst du nicht, durch die fertige Aufnahme hinten für die Bremszange kannst du sie dir ja passend auf 180 oder 203mm einstellen. Dann lässt sich eigntl auch eine 180er Scheibe fahren..




Also sollte die Code problemlos mit 180er Scheibe fahrbar sein und dann auch ohne Adapter, oder?


----------



## Mr.A (12. September 2011)

350er dürfte passen bei 80 Kg


----------



## Dennis K (12. September 2011)

@Lore

ja das wäre so meine Meinung dazu. Dann lieber ein zwei Millimeter dickere Platten nutzen und noch Aussägungen einbringen, dann wäre es wirklich perfekt und ich könnte sogar daran denken dir eine abzunehmen, wenn du sie anbieten würdest. Verstehste wie ich das meine?
Wobei ich mich gerade frage, ob an der Führung oben und an der Verblendung des Röllchen so viel Belastung anliegt, dass die das nicht aushalten könnten.

@ Stephan

Ja normalerweise brauchst du für hinten keinen Adapter, solange der Sattel eine PM Aufname hat. Du kannst ja die höhe der Aufnahme hinten verstellen beim Supreme.
Was für ein Modell / Rahmen / Baujahr hast du denn?


----------



## Anderl-BAY (12. September 2011)

Also ich bin jetzt mal vorsichtig mit meiner behauptung...

Man kann da keine Scheibengröße einstellen. Die bremsaufnahme wird durch achse und M6 Schraube in der nut gehalten. die nur ist nur dafür da wenn man den radstand stellt weil die M6 muss ja wandern können. um eine 180er scheibe fahren zu können müsste ja der weg von Achse zu bremsaufnahme verstellbar sein.... Da das nicht der fall ist gehts nicht. Vielleicht gibts ja da andere adapter??? Ich hoff ihr könnt mir folgen xD

Ich musste bei meiner Saint sogar noch unterlegen weil die bremszange auf der scheibe sonst aufgelegen wäre... -.-


----------



## Anderl-BAY (12. September 2011)

Sorry für meine Schreibfehler xD Etwas verpeilt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (12. September 2011)

Super, der eine sagt 185er ist kein Problem, der andere sagt, es geht nicht.

Fährt jemand eine 185er Scheibe an seinem V2?


----------



## Lore (12. September 2011)

bei meinem 09er supreme geht nur 200mm bzw 203mm


----------



## Dennis K (12. September 2011)

Hm also rein optisch kann ich mir das schwer vorsellen, da die Bremszange in Position 1 doch so tief sitzt, da soll dann immer noch nur ne 200er oder 203er Scheibe reinpassen?


----------



## lipmo51 (12. September 2011)

Ein Kollege von mir hat auch das V2,und er kann auch nur 200er/203er Scheibe fahren


----------



## taff äs häll (12. September 2011)

Ist ja auch kein Unding...


----------



## lipmo51 (12. September 2011)

doch.
Ich bin ja schon froh das ich ne 180er am V3 fahren kann


----------



## taff äs häll (12. September 2011)

Du bist ja auch nicht so nen fetter Klotz wie ich... Meine Bremse quitscht übrigens immer noch..


----------



## Dennis K (12. September 2011)

hm dann werde ich mir wohl auch noch eine 203er Scheibe für meine formulas besorgen müssen... :-/


----------



## Blindside09 (12. September 2011)

durch die verstellung der 3 positionen soll irgendwie das ansprechverhalten bzw. wegtauchen beim bremsen verstellt werden können je nach stecke halt.
hab´s bei mir aber eigentlich immer in der 2ten position.


----------



## liltrialer (12. September 2011)

So jetzt kommt mal wieder was fürs Auge.. Mein Commencal und ich beim fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (12. September 2011)

BESTE


----------



## liltrialer (12. September 2011)

Ich würde voll gerne dieses Jahr nochmal vorbei kommen um ne runde zu düsen aber die Saison ist viel zu kurz


----------



## Lore (12. September 2011)

runde aufm parkplatz hat sich super angefühlt, viel entspannter als das S/M V2


----------



## Dennis K (12. September 2011)

sehr geil!

Da habe ich direkt Bock mein Supreme nächste Woche endlich zu schroten! =)


----------



## lipmo51 (12. September 2011)

der Fender wäre was für mich


----------



## liltrialer (12. September 2011)

Ich persönlich würde gerne das v3 mal mit ultimate laufrädern und fox kashima sehen Dieser Kontast von dem blau zu den gelben Laufrädern muss einfach geil sein


----------



## Yannick_ (12. September 2011)

geiles video
mit dir würd ich gern ma in willingen düsen


----------



## Mr.A (12. September 2011)

ja video ist definitiv sehr gut ...gefahren und gefilmt 

@ Lore 

sehr schön geworden, hast du es schon gewogen? Dürfte ja schon ne Ecke leichter sein als meines.


----------



## Lore (12. September 2011)

Yannick_ schrieb:


> geiles video
> mit dir würd ich gern ma in willingen düsen



ich komm mit, willingen sind 60km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (12. September 2011)

liltrialer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde gerne das v3 mal mit ultimate laufrädern und fox kashima sehen Dieser Kontast von dem blau zu den gelben Laufrädern muss einfach geil sein



würd mich auch interessiern, allerdings nicht mit 40.



Mr.A schrieb:


> sehr schön geworden, hast du es schon gewogen? Dürfte ja schon ne Ecke leichter sein als meines.



akku von waage ist leer. hat aber bestimmt 18,5+. meine leitungs entklapper-maßnahme wiegt zu viel  
bin bisher nur aufm parkplatz gefahren, aber da fühlt es sich schon sehr gut an, nicht zu groß, aber deutlich länger als das andre. dazu der flachere winkel. man sitzt schön im bike kann man sagen. richtig geil, und richtig gut zu pedalieren. cant wait rippin it up


----------



## Dennis K (12. September 2011)

Willst du die Kettenstrebe so nackt lassen?


----------



## Lore (12. September 2011)

Dennis K schrieb:


> Willst du die Kettenstrebe so nackt lassen?



nö


----------



## Dennis K (12. September 2011)

Aua das arme Rad.. :-(

Selbst wenn es mit Motofolie abgeklebt ist rammelst du dir de Kettenstrebe kaputt mit der Kette.

Wie willst du sie denn verkleiden?

Ich hab bei mir die Lezyne Frame Guards drauf. 
Die sehen extrem gut aus, lassen sich zum Reinigen auch mal abmachen und sind top verarbeitet. ;-)


----------



## Anderl-BAY (13. September 2011)

Und die wirds dir leider durchscheuern =(

Wenn dan nen Schlauch drauf...


----------



## Lore (13. September 2011)

lenkerband oder was basteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (13. September 2011)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von mir hat auch das V2,und er kann auch nur 200er/203er Scheibe fahren




Na toll. Gleich aufs Maul für die Entwickler.


----------



## taff äs häll (13. September 2011)

Ich hab die Filzseite vom Klettband auf der Kettenstrebe... Von Conrad für nen paar Tacken... Das hält, scheuert nicht und ist schön leise... ausschauen tuts auch! ;-) 

Und du kannst jede Ecke abkleben... ;-) 

Warte dann noch geschätzte 3 Jahre auf meinen Dämpfer dann steht auch mein Bike....


----------



## Lore (13. September 2011)

_doppelpost_


----------



## taff äs häll (13. September 2011)

Kann man so nen Fender bei dir auch gegen ne geringe Summe "erwerben" ? ;-)


----------



## Rotwild85 (13. September 2011)

Will mir auch ein v3 zulegen! Wollte mal fragen in welcher Größe ihr es bei 1,80cm nehmen würdet? Schwanke noch zwischen M und L!

@lore Sieht echt richtig gut aus


----------



## liltrialer (13. September 2011)

L !!!!


----------



## lipmo51 (13. September 2011)

Laut Commencal:

S:   1,57 - 1,75
M:   1,70 - 1,88
L:    1,82 - ...

Wobei ich ab 1,85 100%ig keins mehr in M nehmen würde


----------



## taff äs häll (13. September 2011)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Laut Commencal:
> 
> S:   1,57 - 1,75
> M:   1,70 - 1,88
> ...



M ist aber sicker!


----------



## Lore (13. September 2011)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Kann man so nen Fender bei dir auch gegen ne geringe Summe "erwerben" ? ;-)


theoretisch schon. man sieht halt, dass es handarbeit ist... und ich kann noch nichts zur dauerhaltbarkeit sagen, hab ja selbst noch keien erfahrungen damit gemacht. das 1.5mm material macht aber nen soliden eindruck. würde so 15-20 euro kosten. sind halt 2h arbeit + material

gebaut hab ich auch schon einen unterrohr schutz aus dem carbonzeug und eine strebenschutz folgt heute evtl noch.

wenn sich noch mehr entscheiden welche zu nehmen leg ich mal nen basteltag ein








Rotwild85 schrieb:


> Will mir auch ein v3 zulegen! Wollte mal fragen in welcher Größe ihr es bei 1,80cm nehmen würdet? Schwanke noch zwischen M und L!
> 
> @lore Sieht echt richtig gut aus


thibaut ruffin fährt mit 1,80 ein M und Tetzlaff mit 1,83 auch ein M. Ich mit 184 ein L. Danke


----------



## taff äs häll (13. September 2011)

Klingt gut! Also ich würde einen abnehmen! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (13. September 2011)




----------



## Lore (13. September 2011)

schick!


----------



## Dennis K (14. September 2011)

Anderl-BAY schrieb:


> Und die wirds dir leider durchscheuern =(
> 
> Wenn dan nen Schlauch drauf...




Durchscheuern wäre schlecht , dann hast du iwas falsch gemacht, damit die Kette richtig über den Guard scheuert.. EEK!


Ich kenne drei Kollegen die Die Lezyneschoner jetzt schon die ganze Saison über fahren und die Dinger haben noch keine einzige kaputte Stelle.

Von Daher TOP!

Ich kann sie nur empfehlen.

Mit Klettband habe ich auch schon gearbeitet, das schlägt leider zu schnell durch und muss immer wieder gewechselt werden.
An meinem alten Sunday war trotz Klettband die Kettenstrebe mächtig am Arsch..


----------



## lipmo51 (14. September 2011)

Klettband = 
Schlauch = 
Neopren =


----------



## Marius96 (14. September 2011)

@Lore 
Danke! 
Also an meinem Commencal war von Anfang an was dran,ist irgendeine gummi-mischung die an die Streben geklebt wurde.Hält jetzt zwar nicht so gut aber mit 1-2 Kabelbindern sitzt das auch und es schützt..ist ja die hauptsache denke ich.


----------



## Dennis K (14. September 2011)

das hatte ich bei meinem auch dran.

Ist sehr robust und bringt wirklich einiges. Setzt sich allerdings mit tonnenweise Dreck zu.
Das nervt.

Für mich sind definitv alle drei Sachen top!


----------



## Marius96 (14. September 2011)

Naja,wenn Dreck drunter ist mach ichs sauber und mit Kabelbindern wieder dran.


----------



## Lore (14. September 2011)

Marius96 schrieb:


> wenn Dreck drunter ist



....dann leg deinen Oberkörper IN die Kurve und nicht entgegengesetzt  Kurven immer "auf Zug" fahren.. Druck aufs äussere Pedal...
*klugscheissmodusoff*


----------



## Marius96 (14. September 2011)

Ehh..Wie bitte? 
Die Sache mit dem Dreck drunter war auf den Strebenschutz bezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (14. September 2011)

weiss ich,) nur ist unter deinen reifen ja auch dreck...und das ist mir spontan zu deinem bild eingefallen.


----------



## Marius96 (14. September 2011)

Achso okay! 
Trotzdem danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Dennis K (14. September 2011)

Lore schrieb:


> ....dann leg deinen Oberkörper IN die Kurve und nicht entgegengesetzt  Kurven immer "auf Zug" fahren.. Druck aufs äussere Pedal...
> *klugscheissmodusoff*




Kleine Physikfrage...

Wenn ich mich in die Kurve lege kriege ich dann nicht mehr Druck aufs Kurveninnere Pedal durch die Gewichtsverlagerung nach innen? O.ö


----------



## Marius96 (14. September 2011)

Naja,kommt drauf an ob man sich nur mit dem Oberkörper verlagert oder mit dem ganzen Körper.
Ich mein,man kann ja mit dem Fuß immernoch Druck ausüben,mehr oder weniger.
Wenn man den Oberkörper noch dazu nimmt,kann man natürlich mehr Kraft aufwenden.
Fragt sich nur wie viel Druck überhaupt notwendig ist.


----------



## taff äs häll (15. September 2011)

Prinzipiell kann man auch einfach fahren und schauen welche Kurventechnik am besten ist!


----------



## spaceschleim (15. September 2011)

guten tag die herren!

mal was anderes.... =)

weiss jmd was ich fuern PressFit lager am v3 brauche, wenn ich die descendant einbauen will? 

hab gehoert, da bräuchte es einen Adapter, konnte aber nix finden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (15. September 2011)

Das von Reset sollte passen! ;-)


----------



## spaceschleim (15. September 2011)

vielleicht wäre das ne investition.....

aber des shimano dann jawohl auch..und das mit dem adapter iss gespräch, oder? 

les ich da irgendwie so raus....


----------



## taff äs häll (15. September 2011)

Also da wo ich meinen Rahmen her habe, wurde mir gesagt, dass das Shimano Pressfit Innenlager nur für Shimanokurbeln ist, die Achse wäre wohl 1mm größer oder kleiner... Das weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr, weil ich schon ewig Shimano fahre und mich nicht für die Truvativ interessiere...

Aber der Typ meinte zu mir, wenn du ne Truvativ Kurbel hast, würde wohl das von Reset passen mit als einziges Innenlager!

Frag da mal den Lipmo... Der fährt die Kombi!


----------



## Anderl-BAY (15. September 2011)

Soooo Dämpfer ist aufm Weg =D
Dan steht das bike endlich=D


----------



## lipmo51 (15. September 2011)

du kannst das Truvativ Pressfit GXP Innenlager fahren für ca 30,-
oder das von Reset für ca. 139,- 

Aber achte dann bei RESET darauf das du das Innenlager für "GXP" bestellst,und nicht das für Shimano


----------



## spaceschleim (16. September 2011)

hey lipmo,

ok. habe mal gegooglet... war etwas verbluefft, weil das scheints ja auch fuer 155,- zu geben..... und ueber die gehäusebreite machen sie irgendwie auch unterschiedliche angaben.

aber das hier scheint dann das richtige zu sein, oder?

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Innenlager/Truvativ-GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-MTB-Road::25502.html?refID=froogle

besten gruß,
tobi


----------



## lipmo51 (16. September 2011)

ja das Lager sollte passen.
Bei Bikemailorder steht zwar das es nur für 73er Breite passt,aber das ist quatsch 
Beim V3 ist ja kein LOCH im Rahmen vom Innenlagerbereich.Also kannste das Plastikröhrchen auch direkt weg lassen,da von Innen ja eh kein Dreck rein kommen kann.
Habs beim Reset auch weg gelassen 

Du brauchst nur ein GXP Pressfit Innenlager für BB92


----------



## Lore (16. September 2011)

habs auch weggelassen


----------



## Anderl-BAY (16. September 2011)

Fertig die Karre steht =D


----------



## Lore (16. September 2011)

tight, dann mal viel spass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (16. September 2011)

abgesehen vom BLAU, TOP


----------



## Marius96 (16. September 2011)

Wow,Nice!
Ich finde das blau passt super!


----------



## Lore (18. September 2011)

Hat jmd Bock auf ein kleines Commencal-Treffen in Todtnau am kommenden wochenende? Dort findet sowieso die IBC End of Season Party statt. http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/14/ibc-end-of-season-festival-vom-23-bis-25-09-11-in-todtnau/


----------



## lipmo51 (18. September 2011)

leider zu weit


----------



## spaceschleim (19. September 2011)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> ja das Lager sollte passen.
> Bei Bikemailorder steht zwar das es nur für 73er Breite passt,aber das ist quatsch
> Beim V3 ist ja kein LOCH im Rahmen vom Innenlagerbereich.Also kannste das Plastikröhrchen auch direkt weg lassen,da von Innen ja eh kein Dreck rein kommen kann.
> Habs beim Reset auch weg gelassen
> ...





dankesehr! .... wenns fertig iss, gibts n foto =)


----------



## stephan- (19. September 2011)

Ist es korrekt, dass ich für das Supreme V2 als Dämpferbuchsen 2x 22,2mm Breite mit 6mm Innendurchmesser nehmen muss?


----------



## lipmo51 (19. September 2011)

laut Commencal sind es 22.2x 8

http://www.commencal.com/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2010_fr.pdf


----------



## stephan- (19. September 2011)

So einen Link hab ich ewig gesucht (komme auf deren Seite nicht so klar geb ich zu  ), danke!


----------



## taff äs häll (19. September 2011)

Es ist fertig! 

So bleibts erstmal... Bis auf den PVC Stopfen am Steuerrohr...  

Bekommt noch nen Fender vom User Lore! 

Greez

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (19. September 2011)

Nice!

Echt nen Hammer Aufbau!

Mein Bike ist jetzt auch endlich fahrbereit.
Ein Bild gibts, sobald ich meine Avid Scheibe vorne gegen die Formula ersetzt habe.

Bremsen sind jetzt Formula The One in einer polierten Sonderedition geworden.


----------



## Anderl-BAY (19. September 2011)

Das V2 hat defenitiv 22,2er Buchsen mit 8mm Bohrung. Habe selber die 6mm auf 8 aufgebohrt am Freitag


----------



## stephan- (19. September 2011)

Top 

Meine Buchsen haben 21,8mm... ich glaub, ich probier die erstmal.


----------



## Anderl-BAY (19. September 2011)

0,4mm is fei einiges!


----------



## Dennis K (20. September 2011)

Kurze aber wichtige Frage!

Hat schonmal jemand nen Lagerwechsel beim Supreme V2 gemacht?

Bei mir haben nämlich die Lager im SystemLink spiel.
Das heißt genau die Lager, wo der Bolzen zur Verbingung der beiden Wippen mit einander eingeschoben wird.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass zwischen den beiden Lagern im Link eine Distanzscheibe sitzt.
Ist das nur eine bewegliche Scheibe, oder ein richtiger Grad vom link?
Kann ich die Lager einfach zu einer Seite ausschlagen mit diesem Distanzstück, oder müssen die Lager aus dem Link ausgezogen werden?!

Ich hoffe iwer hier kann mir weiter helfen!!


----------



## Blindside09 (20. September 2011)

hab im frühjahr bei mir auch mal die ganzen lager von dem link gewechstelt.
In der mitte is ein richtiger grad der die lager trennt. Hab die Lager dann von der jeweils anderen seite mit nem "metallstab" rausgeschlagen.
Ging so eigentlich ziemlich gut. 
Wenn wir schon beim thema lager sind hat von euch schon jemand mal des große hauptlager gewechselt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (20. September 2011)

Hm ich frage mich gerade wie das geht, du hast ja keine wirkliche Kante an der du ansetzen kannst, oder ist dieser Grad so weit ausgespart, dass er nicht die komplette Fläche bis zur Ausparung abdeckt?


----------



## stephan- (20. September 2011)

Rausschlagen einfach irgendwie, brauchst die Lager ja nicht mehr, daher kannste ruhig irgendwo ansetzen.


----------



## Dennis K (20. September 2011)

'Joah passt scho.

Mein Bruder hat mir die Lager bereits für Lau besorgt und hat heute über seine Freundin nen Satz Austreiber bestellt. Die werden wohl zum Wochenende da sein, dann schlag ich die damit raus und feddich.

Ich mache dann am Wee auch mal ein gescheites Foto vom Radel, jetzt wo es schonmal fahrbereit aufgebaut ist! =)


----------



## stephan- (21. September 2011)

Im Bikemarkt ist ein tiptop erhaltenes Supreme zu haben, falls es jemanden interessiert. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/418655/cat/500


----------



## Anderl-BAY (21. September 2011)

So meins hatte am Sonntag den ersten einsatz und gleich beim größten regenwetter.... also der hinterbau harmoniert mit dem cane creek so abartig geil! bekannter hätte sein replica am liebsten gleich in die tonne getretten xD


----------



## stephan- (22. September 2011)

Welche Kettenführung fahrt ihr am Supreme? Hab mir ne LG1 geholt und die passt irgendwie nur mistig dran, da zwischen dem großen Drehpunkt und der Führungsplatte nicht genug Platz ist, trotz Spacer unter der Führung...


----------



## Dennis K (22. September 2011)

Ich fahre die aktuelle LG 1 und die passt mit 2 Spacern perfekt


----------



## stephan- (22. September 2011)

Da wirds bei mir wohl auf ein WE mit Bikepark ohne Kette hinauslaufen... tolle Wurst.


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2011)

Behälst du den Rahmen jetzt doch ?
Den Rahmen gab es doch im Kit mit der LG1. Sollte doch passen, oder ?


----------



## Lore (23. September 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Da wirds bei mir wohl auf ein WE mit Bikepark ohne Kette hinauslaufen... tolle Wurst.



ich weiss jezz nicht wo das problem ist. auf dem bild must sie vlt noch etwas gegen den uhrzeigersinn drehen, dann dürfts doch hinhauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (23. September 2011)

Lore schrieb:


> ich weiss jezz nicht wo das problem ist. auf dem bild must sie vlt noch etwas gegen den uhrzeigersinn drehen, dann dürfts doch hinhauen.



Das Problem ist, dass man sie nicht weiter drehen kann, da die Backplate und die Muttern vom oberen Führungsteil mit dem Hauptdrehpunkt bzw. dem Rahmen kollidieren.


----------



## Lore (23. September 2011)

auch mit spacern klappts nicht?


----------



## stephan- (23. September 2011)

Ich könnte längere Schrauben verwenden, aber dann wird die Führung irgendwann nicht mehr zum Blatt passen. Ich habe jetzt schon die dicksten Spacer drunter, die dabei waren. Ab jetzt ist dann wohl stapeln angesagt.
Vielleicht kann ich mir fürs WE aber auch ne Boxguide leihen, evtl passt die ja drauf.


----------



## Lore (23. September 2011)

oh ok, muttern abflexen.. wieviel fehlt denn? oder andre kefü, was andres bleibt dir wohl nicht


----------



## taff äs häll (23. September 2011)

Also ich hab beim V3 jetzt auch zwei schwarze Unterlegscheiben bei der LG1+ verwendet und noch die Goldene mit den langen Schrauben welche dabei waren damit die Kettenlinie passt!  

Aber bei Stephan scheint ja nicht die Kettenlinie das Problem zu sein... Welches BJ ist die Kefü? ;-)


----------



## Dennis K (23. September 2011)

ja wegen kettenlinie kommt es auch sehr darauf an, ob du die Lagerschalen vom Innenlager passend mit Spacern verbaut hast..

Bei mir ist echt glaube ich Drive Seite ein Spacer und Non Drive keinen, oder sowas..


----------



## taff äs häll (23. September 2011)

Gut dass es sowas beim V3 nicht gibt!


----------



## Dennis K (23. September 2011)

is doch nichts was nur das V2 hat, haste bei nem Demo, 951, oder so auch.

Bei meinem Sunday vorher war das viel schlimmer. Da musste ich die Backplate erst an zwei stellen ausgeilen, damit sie an den Rahmen passte und nicht an einer Stelle am Lager geschliffe hat.

Da hatte ich bei meinem V2 deutlich weniger Probleme.
Zwei scheiben dran schrauben fertig xD


----------



## lipmo51 (23. September 2011)

na wenn das V2 mit LG1 ausgeliefert wird....dann wird sie da auch passen 
ganz einfache Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (23. September 2011)

ja aber er hat ja nicht die LG1 mit der es ausgeliefert wird, sondern das vorgänger Modell.
Da ist die Backplate doch noch ganz anders gestaltet..


----------



## lipmo51 (23. September 2011)

na dann muss die neuere LG 1 her 
Oder was anderes....


----------



## stephan- (23. September 2011)

Neue LG1 ist unterwegs, ich hätte eben nicht damit gerechnet, dass die alte einfach überhaupt nicht passt.


----------



## lipmo51 (23. September 2011)

hier mal ein paar Beispiele :


----------



## stephan- (23. September 2011)

Hm, bestimmt ne Bastellösung mit ordentlich Spacern drunter und längeren Schrauben. Die originalen Schrauben sind jedenfalls viel zu kurz und ich hatte jetzt auch nichts griffbereit hier. Egal, die neue ist bestellt und für morgen leih ich mir ne Boxguide in der Hoffnung, dass die passt.


----------



## nwamz (23. September 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal einen Mud Fender gebastelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (23. September 2011)

Danke Lipmo für die Bilder, hatte schon so die Schnauze voll, dass klares Denken irgendwann nicht mehr möglich war. Nun steht die Karre und morgen gehts rund.


----------



## Anderl-BAY (23. September 2011)

Hab bei meinem 2011er Supreme Ne neue LG1 dran und musste auch alle spacer nehmen... passt bei mir gerade so...


----------



## stephan- (23. September 2011)

Hab nun die Senkkopfschrauben weggehauen und hab welche mit normalem, plattem Kopf von meiner anderen Führung genommen. Keine technisch schöne Lösung, aber da die länger waren, konnte ich doppelte Spacer fahren, nun passt es. Hauptsache das Ding ist erstmal fahrbar, wenn ich Bock hab rüst ich die Senkkopfschrauben dann noch nach. 
Bin echt gespannt, wie das V2 sich fährt.


----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2011)

Bild bitte ! Könnte gut sein mit Dorado !


----------



## Dennis K (24. September 2011)

Sooo Mein Supreme ist jetzt endlich fahrbereit. 
hier die ersten Bilder mit dem ersten Dreck!! =)










Hier noch die aktuelle Partlist:

Commencal Supreme V2 Atherton
Fox DHX RC4
RockShox Boxxer Team
Hope Pro II auf Mavic EX 721
Formula The One Special Edition
Shimano Saint Schaltwerk+ Trigger
E.Thirteen by The Hive DH Kurbel
E.Thirteen 36er Kettenblaat
E.Thirteen LG1+
SDG I-Fly + I-Beam
Sunline Direct Mount
Answer Pro Taper Bar
Sram Grips
CrankBrother 5050XX Pedale
Sram 971 Chain
Lezyne Guards
RRP MudGuard

Die Boxxer Team wird vorraussichtlich Anfang 2012 gegen eine 2012er Manitou Dorado ausgetauscht, neue Pedale folgen auch noch.
Eine neue Sattelstütze kommt diesen Montag noch dran!

Über Kommentare und Anregungen würde ich mich freuen! =)


----------



## Marius96 (25. September 2011)

Wow! Gefällt mir sehr!
Nur warum neue Pedale?
Nicht zufrieden mit den 5050's ?


----------



## lipmo51 (25. September 2011)

super v2, bis auf die Pedale


----------



## Dennis K (25. September 2011)

Die 5050 sind griptechnisch echt top. 
Aber meiner meinung nach einfach viel zu schwer..
Ausserdem sind sie langweilig, sind ja an jedem 2. Bike zu finden. 
;-p


----------



## Mr.A (26. September 2011)

mal ne Frage an euch V3 Besitzer.
Habe bei mir das Problem, das ich ein ziemlich lautes " knack-Geräusch " vom Steuerrohrbereich habe.
Wenn ich meine Gabelbrücke + Steuersatzschraube löse, und wieder einstelle und festziehe ist es für einige Fahrten weg, dann kommt es wieder....ich vermute das die Drop-In Lager sich verspannen, oder aber die Gabelbrücken ( Fox 40 ).
Habt ihr das auch schon bei euch festgestellt?

Schmutz als Ursache kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da das Geräusch auch ohne reinigen nach Neumontage erst mal nicht auftritt.


----------



## stephan- (26. September 2011)

Kann mir jemand erklären, was die Radstandverstellung am V2 darstellen soll? Wenn man auf max. Radstand stellt und die Steckachse entfernt fällt einem das Schaltauge/Schaltwerk ab, die Teile wackeln da völlig locker in der Führung rum... was soll sowas? So langsam hab ich das Gefühl, das der Rahmen nicht zu Ende gedacht wurde.

Wofür sind die drei Bohrungen in der Bremssattelaufnahme? Sind ja auch nummeriert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. September 2011)

Was kostet denn der aktuelle Rahmen ? Gibts ne gute Quelle ?


----------



## lipmo51 (26. September 2011)

denke bei BPO wirste den besten Preis auf Anfrage bekommen,für das V3.
Sonst mal bei Commenal-bikes.de anfragen 

@Mr.A
Was hast du denn für einen Steuersatz?
Ich hab bezüglich KNACKEN keine Probleme....zumindest nicht am Steuersatz 
Bei mir ist es die Feder im Rc4.Warum auch immer


----------



## Blindside09 (26. September 2011)

zum v2 kann ich nur sagen das ich die radstandsverstellung auch net so gelungen find nerft halt teilweise das alles so rumwackelt wenn man die achse raus und wieder reinsteckt. Fahr aber immer mit dem kürzesten radstand da ich ein l/lx rahmen hab da gehts dann noch eher. 
Und die verstellung an der bremse soll irgendwie das Ansprechverhalten bzw wegtauchen beim bremsen beeinflussen genau weiß ichs aber auch nicht. fahr in der mittleren position


----------



## Mr.A (26. September 2011)

@Lipmo

ich hab ein Ritchey pro logic eingebaut.
Du?
Ansonsten hat nur die Kette geklappert, wie an noch keinem anderen Rahmen...ist aber mittlerweile mit Flauscheband behoben.


----------



## lipmo51 (26. September 2011)

ich hab so einen 30,- FSA Steuersatz drin.
Aber lange macht der nicht mehr 
Da kommt schon das Fett aus den Lagern.
Nach dem 2. Ausflug


----------



## Lore (26. September 2011)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat nur die Kette geklappert, wie an noch keinem anderen Rahmen...ist aber mittlerweile mit Flauscheband behoben.



denke das liegt am komplett hohlen swingarm.. muss mir auch noch was einfallen lassen. nen abflug hats auch schon wegstecken dürfen, jetzt ists meins


----------



## Dennis K (27. September 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, was die Radstandverstellung am V2 darstellen soll? Wenn man auf max. Radstand stellt und die Steckachse entfernt fällt einem das Schaltauge/Schaltwerk ab, die Teile wackeln da völlig locker in der Führung rum... was soll sowas? So langsam hab ich das Gefühl, das der Rahmen nicht zu Ende gedacht wurde.
> 
> Wofür sind die drei Bohrungen in der Bremssattelaufnahme? Sind ja auch nummeriert..



:lol2:

Naja die Radstandsverstellung verstellt eben den Radstand :Big Grin:
Ne Spass bei Seite. Also Durchdacht ist das alles ja schon! Diese beiden verstellbaren Wagen erhalten eben erst ihre Steifigkeit, wenn die Steckachse eingeschraubt ist, da sie nur auf der Rendelschraube sitzen und auf keiner Schiene oder ähnliches, dadurch kann man sie aber extrem leicht entfernen zum Reinigen und Warten.. Die Schnottern bei mir auch immer hin und her, sobald das HR raus ist. Stört meiner Meinung aber nicht groß, sobald es drin sitzt funktioniert ja alles top.

Genau die Bohrungen in der Bremsenaufnahme sind dafür da, damit du drei verschiedene Positionen einstellen kannst aus der der Bremssattel auf die Scheibe greift.
Dadurch soll man eben variieren können, wie sich der Hinterbau beim Bremsen verhält. Ob Bremsnicken, oder versteifen, oder sonst was..

Ich fahre mein Set Up so:

Lenkwinkel: 63°
Bremsaufnahme: Pos. 2
Radstand: so ziemlich auf Mitte (kann ich noch nachmessen wenns gewünscht ist)


----------



## stephan- (27. September 2011)

Ich finds eben dämlich konstruiert mit dem popeligen Gewinde. Wenn ich auf maximalen Radstand stelle greift das Gewinde auch überhaupt nicht mehr in das Gegenstück und die Inserts fallen einfach raus, mit Schaltwerk dran. Auch find ich es so etwas blöd einzustellen, das man auf beiden Seiten wirklich die selbe Weite eingestellt hat. Das hätte man technisch echt schöner lösen können, gerade da die Gewindestange gar nicht mehr im Eingriff ist bei maximalem Radstand.
Das mit der Bremsaufnahme muss ich dann wohl mal in Ruhe ausprobieren. Fahre glaub ich auf Position 1.


----------



## lipmo51 (27. September 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Das hätte man technisch echt schöner lösen können



""""     V3     """""


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (27. September 2011)

Gefällt mir optisch und technisch nicht so gut muss ich sagen. Außerdem habt ihr doch da auch eure Probleme mit der Bremsscheibe


----------



## lipmo51 (27. September 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Gefällt mir optisch und technisch nicht so gut muss ich sagen. Außerdem habt ihr doch da auch eure Probleme mit der Bremsscheibe



TECHNISCH ???? Na dann erzähl mal ?! 

Ich bin zwar noch kein V2 gefahren,aber ich denke das Bild sagt einiges :






Ich würd aber mal gern ein v2 in "L" fahren
Weiß ja nicht wie der Hinterbau abgeht.
Aber zu dem V3 kann ich nur sagen das es eine absolute Rakete ist !
Seit der TAFF mir seine 400er Feder überlassen hat.....gibts kein halten mehr


----------



## stephan- (27. September 2011)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> TECHNISCH ???? Na dann erzähl mal ?!




Hat zwar eine bessere REK als das V2, aber daraus resultierend auch mehr Pedalkickback, was ich persönlich gar nicht mag, da ich glaube, dass es für ein ruppiges Fahrgefühl verantwortlich ist. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.

Ansonsten sind die Rahmen ziemlich gleich, das V3 ist insgesamt niedriger übersetzt aber mit ähnlicher Progression. Das 1.5er Steuerrohr ist auf jedenfall ein dicker Pluspunkt, das steht fest.
Gut, von der Geo her wäre das V3 für mich also auch besser, da es tiefer baut. Wusste gar nicht, dass sie den Rahmen so viel tiefer gezogen haben, sehr gut 

Als ich eben die Tretlagerhöhe vom V2 mit Dorado gemessen hab, dacht ich, ich wär im falschen Film.  Aber mit 40% SAG gehts dann wieder einigermaßen.


----------



## Dennis K (27. September 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Ich finds eben dämlich konstruiert mit dem popeligen Gewinde. Wenn ich auf maximalen Radstand stelle greift das Gewinde auch überhaupt nicht mehr in das Gegenstück und die Inserts fallen einfach raus, mit Schaltwerk dran. Auch find ich es so etwas blöd einzustellen, das man auf beiden Seiten wirklich die selbe Weite eingestellt hat. Das hätte man technisch echt schöner lösen können, gerade da die Gewindestange gar nicht mehr im Eingriff ist bei maximalem Radstand.
> Das mit der Bremsaufnahme muss ich dann wohl mal in Ruhe ausprobieren. Fahre glaub ich auf Position 1.



Naja dass du das Ding nicht soweit rausdrehst, dass das Insert nicht mehr auf der Rendelschraube sitzt ist jetzt nicht wirklich nen Konstruktionsfehler..

Oder wunderst du dich auch, dass du die Kurbel soweit vom Bolzen runterdrehen kannst, bis sie abfällt? 

Die Dinger sind halt auch abnehmbar und darum brauchst du hinten genug Freiraum um sie ausbauen zu können. Die eigentliche Einstellmöglichkeit erstreckt sich aber natürlich nur bis zum Ende der Rändelschraube.
Für mich ist das alles sinnvoll und logisch..



Bei dem synchronisieren der beiden Ausfallenden muss ich dir aber recht geben. Eine einfache Rasterung, oder aufgebrachte Messleiste für den Einstellbereich würde das ganze um einiges erleichtern..


@ lipmo51

Ich bin übrigens froh drüber, dass das Tretlager etwas höher sitzt. Da ich vorher auf nem IronHorse Sunday unterwegs war, hats mich gefreut, dass ich auch mal an stellen pedalieren kann, an denen ich mit dem Sunday immer nur rollen lassen konnte..


----------



## lipmo51 (27. September 2011)

das glaub ich dir.
Aber fahr mal ein TR450 
Damit bin ich ständig beim Pedalieren hängen geblieben ! 

Das Tretlager am v3 geht klar 

Und wer meint die Front am V3 wäre zu tief.....dem kann ich auch nur sagen,das er mal ein TR450 fahren soll.


----------



## stephan- (27. September 2011)

Dennis K schrieb:


> Naja dass du das Ding nicht soweit rausdrehst, dass das Insert nicht mehr auf der Rendelschraube sitzt ist jetzt nicht wirklich nen Konstruktionsfehler..
> 
> Oder wunderst du dich auch, dass du die Kurbel soweit vom Bolzen runterdrehen kannst, bis sie abfällt?



Schlechter Vergleich, immerhin ist es dafür vorgesehen, wie man an den Aussparungen sieht. Dann ersetz eben das komplette rausdrehen durch noch 2-3 Gewindegänge im Eingriff, ist genau so ein Käse.



> Die Dinger sind halt auch abnehmbar und darum brauchst du hinten genug Freiraum um sie ausbauen zu können. Die eigentliche Einstellmöglichkeit erstreckt sich aber natürlich nur bis zum Ende der Rändelschraube.
> Für mich ist das alles sinnvoll und logisch..



Ich fänds sinnvoller wenn die Dinger nicht rausnehmbar wären bzw. ein definiertes Ende hätten. Dieses Pi mal Daumen mit dem Gewindestück taugt doch nichts.
Ist auch nur meine Meinung von dem Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (27. September 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Schlechter Vergleich, immerhin ist es dafür vorgesehen, wie man an den Aussparungen sieht. Dann ersetz eben das komplette rausdrehen durch noch 2-3 Gewindegänge im Eingriff, ist genau so ein Käse.



Ich glaube du hast mich nicht ganz verstanden. Die Ausparung ist nicht dafür vorgesehen, dass du die dinger auf teufel komm raus von den Rändelschrauben runterdrehst, sondern eben, damit das Ganze auch demontierbar bleibt.

Wie willst du bitte die Dinger rausnehmen, ohne genügend Freiraum, damit du es ganz von den Schrauben runterdrehen kannst?! Die Ausparung ist sowohl für die Einstellung des Radstades, aber eben länger gehalten, als der Bolzen ist, damit du die Dinger auch rausnehmen kannst und reinigen und viell dein Schaltauge auch mal ersetzen etc...


----------



## stephan- (27. September 2011)

Sorry, hab etwas zu schnell gelesen. Ich bleib trotzdem dabei, dass man das anders hätte lösen können. Wenn ich maximal Radstand fahren möchte muss ich nun damit rumexperimentieren wie weit das Gewinde eingreifen muss etc., find ich einfach nicht gut gelöst muss ich sagen. 
Wie hoch ist dein Tretlager mit der Boxxer?


----------



## Dennis K (27. September 2011)

Deswegen wäre ja meine idee gewesen:

Bei dem synchronisieren der beiden Ausfallenden muss ich dir aber recht geben. Eine einfache Rasterung, oder aufgebrachte Messleiste für den Einstellbereich würde das ganze um einiges erleichtern..

wie schon erwähnt.

Puh da muss ich mal nachmessen, wie hoch mein tretlager ist..
Aber das ist mir nicht so wichtig, da ich eh Anfang 2012 auf ne Dorado umsteigen werde.

Ich werde aber mal für dich messen ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2011)

Diese Verstellungen ohne Rasterungen / Markierungen sind leider üblich im Bike-Bereich, egal ob am Dirt-/ 4x- oder DH-Bike.


----------



## lipmo51 (27. September 2011)

ich sag nur V3 deluxe


----------



## Lore (27. September 2011)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> ich sag nur V3 deluxe



genau dieses ende des rahmens sieht bei mir nicht mehr jungfräulich aus


----------



## lipmo51 (27. September 2011)

das gehört zu dem Sport


----------



## Lore (27. September 2011)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> das gehört zu dem Sport



echt? wieder was gelernt ;9


----------



## lipmo51 (27. September 2011)

man lernt nie aus


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2011)

Kann einer der V3 Fahrer schon ausführlicher was zu den Fahreigenschaften sagen ?
Im Vergleich zu anderen Rahmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (27. September 2011)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> ich sag nur V3 deluxe




Ist ein alter Hut den sie kopiert haben vom Summum.


----------



## Lore (27. September 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Ist ein alter Hut den sie kopiert haben vom Summum.



whatever... sie habens perfekt gemacht!


----------



## lipmo51 (27. September 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kann einer der V3 Fahrer schon ausführlicher was zu den Fahreigenschaften sagen ?
> Im Vergleich zu anderen Rahmen ?



Das V3 fährt sich super mit dem kurzen Oberrohr und dem langen Radstand 
Es lässt sich super einfach bewegen,trotz des Gewichtes.Das hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Wenn ich bei dem V3 in die Pedale trete,dann komm ich auch vorwärts 

Das war bei dem Tr450 nicht der Fall!
Mein TR450 hat aber mehr geschluckt.

Das V3 ist straffer als das TR450,aber nicht zu straff.
Mein 2010er Glory war straffer.

Aber die Eindruecke zum V3 sind alle aus Willingen,da ist es ja nicht so ruppig,wie in Winterberg,PDS und in Kasachstan......


----------



## Lore (27. September 2011)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> in Kasachstan......



und Kirgistan!


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2011)

@lipmo: welche Größe hast du ? Schaut nach m aus. Bei welcher Größe ?

Die L Rahmen von Taff und Lore schauen so riesig aus.


----------



## taff äs häll (27. September 2011)

Der Lipmo fährt auch L! ;-)


----------



## Lore (27. September 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die L Rahmen von Taff und Lore schauen so riesig aus.


er hat auch L

Sind sie aber nicht. 180cm fühlen sich auch wohl drauf. getestet am we.


----------



## Mr.A (27. September 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Gefällt mir optisch und technisch nicht so gut muss ich sagen. Außerdem habt ihr doch da auch eure Probleme mit der Bremsscheibe



ich hatte ja 2 Jahre das V2, aber das V3 kann alles noch etwas besser...

Geo optimiert, steifer Hinterbau ohne Flex, schönere Detaillösungen
( Radstandverstellung...augedruckte Dremo-werte etc. )

*Aber* schon das V2 war sehr gut, und hat mächtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2011)

Dann sollte L ja bei 1,85m passen. Obwohl die Größe M ja laut C bis 1,88 geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (27. September 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Dann sollte L ja bei 1,85m passen. Obwohl die Größe M ja laut C bis 1,88 geht.



bullshit. bin 184 und würde absolut kein M nehmen


----------



## taff äs häll (27. September 2011)

Also L ist schon voll ok! ;-) vor allem für Leute über 1,85... Auch wenn passende Rahmen nicht in sind... Ist wie mit skinny Jeans... :-D


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2011)

Habe mit L überhaupt kein Problem. Meine Rahmen waren immer in der "passenden" Größe.


----------



## taff äs häll (27. September 2011)

Meinte auch nicht explizit dich! ;-) :-D


----------



## stephan- (27. September 2011)

Mr.A schrieb:


> ich hatte ja 2 Jahre das V2, aber das V3 kann alles noch etwas besser...
> 
> Geo optimiert, steifer Hinterbau ohne Flex, schönere Detaillösungen
> ( Radstandverstellung...augedruckte Dremo-werte etc. )
> ...




Geo lass ich gelten, da ist das V2 nicht wirklich up to date. Von irgendeinem Hinterbauflex merk ich nichts und seh ich auch nicht als negativ an.


----------



## Dennis K (28. September 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Geo lass ich gelten, da ist das V2 nicht wirklich up to date. Von irgendeinem Hinterbauflex merk ich nichts und seh ich auch nicht als negativ an.



Da gebe ich dir Recht!

Die Radstandeinstellung ist wie du schon gesagt hast lediglich nur vom Summum kopiert und für mich auch nicht wirklich komfortabler, als das jetzige. Ich hab nämlich keinen Bock ständig die kompletten Sitze auszuwechseln. So kann man mal aufm Track etwas rumprobieren und das optimalste für sich finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (28. September 2011)

Naja... ist ne Sache von 5 Minuten... Ne Feder zu wechseln dauert länger... GELL MARTON?  

Und obs ne "Kopie" ist oder nicht... wie es in dieser "Szene" immer so schön heisst... (btw. in der Autobranche ist das die Tagesordnung)

Es funktioniert sauber und tadellos!!! Wie beim Summum auch...

Aber das V3 fährt sich einfach fantastisch... ob sich das V2 genau so fährt weiss ich nicht, interessiert mich auch nicht... Muss jeder für sich ausmachen und für sich auf dem Trail entscheiden... 

Technisch ist es allemal schön gelöst! ;-)


----------



## lipmo51 (28. September 2011)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Naja... ist ne Sache von 5 Minuten... Ne Feder zu wechseln dauert länger... GELL MARTON?



Das TAUSCHEN war ja nicht das Problem.
Deine 2. Wahl Feder aus Kirgisien war das Problem 
Die macht komische geräusche


----------



## taff äs häll (28. September 2011)

Kirgisien? Alter!!!! Die ist aus Kasachstan!!!! Frisch dem Borat abgeluxt!!!!


----------



## lipmo51 (28. September 2011)

so hört sie sich auch an


----------



## stephan- (28. September 2011)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Und obs ne "Kopie" ist oder nicht... wie es in dieser "Szene" immer so schön heisst... (btw. in der Autobranche ist das die Tagesordnung)
> 
> Es funktioniert sauber und tadellos!!! Wie beim Summum auch...




Das bezweifelt ja auch niemand. 

Würd so ein V3 auch gern mal testweise fahren, aber gibts leider nicht so oft zu sehen. Bin mit meinem V2 aber auch sehr zufrieden muss ich sagen. Sonntag wieder Willingen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## taff äs häll (28. September 2011)

Naja... Ich kann den Begriff Kopie nur einfach nicht mehr hören... 

Du kannst das "Rad" nicht neu erfinden... ;-) Ich denke ich werde eher Sa und MO am Start sein! ;-)


----------



## Dennis K (28. September 2011)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Naja... ist ne Sache von 5 Minuten... Ne Feder zu wechseln dauert länger... GELL MARTON?
> 
> Und obs ne "Kopie" ist oder nicht... wie es in dieser "Szene" immer so schön heisst... (btw. in der Autobranche ist das die Tagesordnung)
> 
> ...



Es ist ja auch wurst. Darauf wollte ich gar nicht hinaus..

Das V2 fährt sich definitv auch top!
Wie gesagt ich bin froh, dass ich es für mein Sunday als Ablöse gekauft habe. Für mich ist das Bike um längen besser geeignet und es fährt sich ähnlich agil wie nen 951 usw.
Damit lässt mans also ordentlich krachen!

Kollege das Rad bestimmt nicht aber ein Fahrrad wird jedes Jahr aufs neue Erfunden und verbessert!
Check doch nur mal die Änderungen beim Supreme von 2011 auf 2012 ab! Merkste selbst.
Selbst bei Autos gibt es ständig so viele neue Erfindungen.

Es ist einfach so nimms hin. Kia baut auch optisch alles nach was sie finden können.. Es sieht ständig einer aus wie nen Mercedes oder VW oder sonst was.
Die Autos sind ja deshalb nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber solche Firmen bringen mit solchen Fahrzeugen keine Neuerungen heraus, das ist einfach so.


----------



## Marius96 (28. September 2011)

Hi Leute 
Wollte mir gern einen neuen Kurbelsatz zulegen und stehe jetzt in der Auswahl zwischen 
'Reverse Legend' und 'Truvativ Descendant' .
Kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen,bezüglich Haltbarkeit,Steifigkeit usw.
Im Gewicht unterscheiden sich beide ja nur minimal.
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Mr.A (28. September 2011)

wieso keine Saint?


----------



## Marius96 (29. September 2011)

Gewicht und hauptsächlich der Preis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (29. September 2011)

ganz einfach.

Vorteile descendant : VIEL Leichter,billiger und sie gibts in schwarz 

fertig aus.
Ich hab die schon am TR450 gefahren.Keine Probleme.


----------



## Marius96 (29. September 2011)

Ok!
Dankesehr! 
Kann mir jemand noch das Innenlager Maß vom Supreme Dh 2011 sagen?
Danke!


----------



## lipmo51 (29. September 2011)

83er


----------



## Dennis K (29. September 2011)

Also die Reverse stand vor längerer Zeit auch schon mal bei mir zur Auswahl.
Ich habe sie mir aber nicht zugelegt, daher kann ich dir da zu Haltbarkeit nicht viel sagen.

Wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, die Unterschiede sind gering. Mit keiner von beiden machst du was falsch!

Zwei Freunde von mir fahren die Descendant, einer davon auch schon knapp ein Jahr in der Schweiz. Haltbarkeit ist top und auch die Verarbeitung. Lediglich die Oberflächenbeschichtung ist mist, die geht nämlich sehr fix, sehr großräumig ab.

Haltbar sind sie beide! Die Reverse ist halt nur ein bisschen teurer..

Ich habe mich persönlich für die E.13 DH Kurbel entschieden und muss sagen, dass ich damit mittlerweile wirklich sehr zu Frieden bin! (Ich habe sie aber auch nur gekauft, weil ich günstig dran gekommen bin)


----------



## lipmo51 (29. September 2011)

also ich wüsste jetzt nicht was FÜR die REVERSE sprechen sollte.
Die Kurbel hat 0 Vorteile gegenüber der descendant.
Die Farbe ist wiederlich.
Die descendant wiegt nur 767gr INKL Innenlager !!!
Und halten tun die locker.War damit auch in PDS und co 
Außerdem kosten die nur ca 130,- !


----------



## Marius96 (29. September 2011)

Okay danke!
Ich denke auch ich werde die descendant nehmen!
Haben ja auch echt viele andere Hersteller verbaut!
Die e.thirteen ist mir dann doch was zu teuer..

Ach und falls jemand noch eine Neue Marzocchi 55 09 kaufen will,ich hätte da noch eine!
Würde mir für die Kurbel verhelfen!


----------



## stephan- (29. September 2011)

Dennis K schrieb:


> Lediglich die Oberflächenbeschichtung ist mist, die geht nämlich sehr fix, sehr großräumig ab.




Die Saint ist auch blank wenn du damit einmal im Matsch fährst, da ist die Descendant sogar noch deutlich haltbarer.

Fahre die Stylo schon seit es sie gibt im DH und nun am Supreme auch Descendant. Knackt leider, obwohl neu, muss ich wohl nochmal bei gehen, irgendwas stimmt da noch nicht.


----------



## lipmo51 (29. September 2011)

bei mir waren alle Kurbeln recht schnell blank.
-Saint
-Atlas
-descendant

drauf geschi55en


----------



## Marius96 (29. September 2011)

Ist mir ganz ehrlich auch recht egal! 
Hauptsache der Preis und die Qualität stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (29. September 2011)

Wen es stört kann die Kurbel ja einfach abkleben bzw. von Slikgraphics so einen Satz "Kurbeldecals" kaufen. Wobei die auch nichts helfen gegen die Kerben die die Steine an der Pedalaufnahme hinterlassen


----------



## mex racer (29. September 2011)

Musste an meinem suprem dh V2 2011 den Hauptbolzen und alle lager Wechsel. Endlich habe ich kein Spiel und der hinterbau arbeit viel besser wie vorher.

Der Orginalbolzen war nicht in der Tolaranz, deswegen hatte ich immer spiel.


----------



## stephan- (29. September 2011)

Was für ein Spiel hattest du denn genau?


----------



## Dennis K (29. September 2011)

@ Lipmo

Naja Farbe ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.
Für die Reverse spricht dass die Farbe nicht abgeht und dass sie eben nicht jeder fährt. 
Manche legen ja auch Wert nicht immer die Sachen zu kaufen, die eh schon jeder hat, oder die im "Trend" sind, oder so ;-)
(Aber nicht falsch verstehen ist jetzt keine Anspielung oder irgendetwas gegen irgendwen, nur ne Feststellung)

Das stimmt bei Saint geht die Farbe genau so schnell ab.
Ich hatte bisher aber noch keine Kurbel wo annähernd die Farbe abging. 
Weder bei Holzfeller und Hussefelt, noch bei meinem XC Bike an der Ruktion, oder jetzt an der E.13


----------



## Ralph1993 (1. Oktober 2011)

Was versteht man darunter... Wenn der hinterbau flext? Soll das heissen das der federweg durch rauscht?


----------



## Dennis K (1. Oktober 2011)

Ne dass sich die Hinterbaustreben nach links und rechts verwinden, oder "verbiegen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (1. Oktober 2011)

Dennis K schrieb:


> Ne das sich die Hinterbaustreben nach links und rechts verwinden, oder "verbiegen"


----------



## Ralph1993 (3. Oktober 2011)

Kurze Frage... kann mir jemand einen Steuersatz fÃ¼rs Commencal v3 Atherton 2012 empfehlen? max.50â¬ am besten bei BMO!!!


----------



## stephan- (3. Oktober 2011)

Hat hier noch jemand das Problem, dass der Hauptdrehpunkt vom V2 sich irgendwie löst? Meiner hat sich heute gelöst und hat jetzt schön ringsrum tiefe Riefen von der Kettenführungsschraube, die sich dadurch natürlich auch verschoben hat.
Was soll der Scheizz und was kann ich dagegen tun?

Hatten das Thema ja erst gestern am Lift in Willingen, da hat noch ein Commencal-Fahrer im Lift gemerkt, dass irgendwas lose ist.


----------



## lipmo51 (3. Oktober 2011)

ja bei mir hat sich die Schraube auch rausgedreht 









Besten Dank an Ronja B.


----------



## stephan- (3. Oktober 2011)

Nicht immer zur Kamera gucken.


----------



## lipmo51 (3. Oktober 2011)

das war das erste mal 
sonst hab ich irgendwie immer die "telefonier-haltung"


----------



## Mr.A (3. Oktober 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand das Problem, dass der Hauptdrehpunkt vom V2 sich irgendwie löst? Meiner hat sich heute gelöst und hat jetzt schön ringsrum tiefe Riefen von der Kettenführungsschraube, die sich dadurch natürlich auch verschoben hat.
> Was soll der Scheizz und was kann ich dagegen tun?
> :



hatte mein V2 auch.
Hilft nur, mit Loctite blau montieren, und regelmäßig checken ob's noch fest ist.
Hab mir angewöhnt vor jedem Parktag kurz mit dem Dremo die Lagerpunkte zu prüfen...Hauptlager von meinem V3 hatte sich auch schon gelöst.

btw. Stell mal ein Bild von deinem V2 mit Dorado rein


----------



## Ralph1993 (3. Oktober 2011)

Mr.A schrieb:


> hatte mein V2 auch.
> Hilft nur, mit Loctite blau montieren, und regelmäßig checken ob's noch fest ist.
> Hab mir angewöhnt vor jedem Parktag kurz mit dem Dremo die Lagerpunkte zu prüfen...Hauptlager von meinem V3 hatte sich auch schon gelöst.
> 
> btw. Stell mal ein Bild von deinem V2 mit Dorado rein



Welche Lagerschrauben, meinst du denn?

Magste mir ein Bild mit Pfeilen machen für die Naps  ?

danke


----------



## Apeman (5. Oktober 2011)

Mr.A schrieb:


> hatte mein V2 auch.
> Hilft nur, mit Loctite blau montieren, und regelmäßig checken ob's noch fest ist.
> Hab mir angewöhnt vor jedem Parktag kurz mit dem Dremo die Lagerpunkte zu prüfen...



das gleiche prob hab ich auch immer. da hilft echt nur loctide und vor jeder fahrt nen kerzer check


----------



## Mr.A (5. Oktober 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Welche Lagerschrauben, meinst du denn?
> 
> Magste mir ein Bild mit Pfeilen machen für die Naps  ?
> 
> danke



einfach all die Schraubverbindungen wo Umlenkhebel, Dämpfer ,Hinterbau
am Rahmen befestigt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (5. Oktober 2011)

Mr.A schrieb:


> einfach all die Schraubverbindungen wo Umlenkhebel, Dämpfer ,Hinterbau
> am Rahmen befestigt sind.



ok . Beim V3 sind ja alle schrauben mit dremo. min. - max. wert gekennzeichnet oder?

vorgestern habe ich den Rahmen bestellt... VORFREUDE  
und wie war das jetzt mit dem loctit? da gibts ja auch 2 farben... einer der gescheid versiegelt.. und einen den man für schrauben benutzt, die öfter geöffnet werden.

Noch eine frage... welches Fett benutzt ihr für einbau arbeiten? Also z.b. tretlager,steuersatz... habe iwie was gehört das es da spezielle fette gibt.. auch wasserabweisende, die man im bikewash net so schnell raus wäscht... das wäre ja echt mist, wenn da mal was trocken läuft


----------



## stephan- (5. Oktober 2011)

Was genau soll an einer Presspassung trockenlaufen? Einfach irgendein stinknormales Fett (aber bitte kein Stück Butter) zur Montage nehmen und gut ist. Hydrophob ist so ziemlich jedes Fett, dafür brauchts kein spezielles.


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. Oktober 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Was genau soll an einer Presspassung trockenlaufen? Einfach irgendein stinknormales Fett (aber bitte kein Stück Butter) zur Montage nehmen und gut ist. Hydrophob ist so ziemlich jedes Fett, dafür brauchts kein spezielles.



okay. ja meine auch für den gabelschaft,trettlager, etc.

Ich habe eig. kein fett und jetzt will ich mir so ein kleines Fett Töpfchen kaufen, das aber auch paar jahre hält. vlt. eine 200-300g version? Gibts ja was spezielles, oder marken die ihr mir empfehlen könnt? oder reicht das Standartfett vom Baumarkt um die Ecke?


----------



## Mr.A (6. Oktober 2011)

loctite 243 , das blaue....bitte *nicht* das grüne ( endfest ) verwenden ;-)


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. Oktober 2011)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Also ich hab beim V3 jetzt auch zwei schwarze Unterlegscheiben bei der LG1+ verwendet und noch die Goldene mit den langen Schrauben welche dabei waren damit die Kettenlinie passt!
> 
> Aber bei Stephan scheint ja nicht die Kettenlinie das Problem zu sein... Welches BJ ist die Kefü? ;-)



waren die unterlegschreiben bei der kefü dabei? Oder muss man die extra kaufen?


----------



## Zara Bernard (6. Oktober 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> okay. ja meine auch für den gabelschaft,trettlager, etc.
> 
> Ich habe eig. kein fett und jetzt will ich mir so ein kleines Fett Töpfchen kaufen, das aber auch paar jahre hält. vlt. eine 200-300g version? Gibts ja was spezielles, oder marken die ihr mir empfehlen könnt? oder reicht das Standartfett vom Baumarkt um die Ecke?



Jeder der ein Fahrrad hat braucht Fett. 

Das Zeugs ausm Baumarkt tuts zur Not auch.

Besser ist zB Finishline Teflon Fett.


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. Oktober 2011)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Jeder der ein Fahrrad hat braucht Fett.
> 
> Das Zeugs ausm Baumarkt tuts zur Not auch.
> 
> Besser ist zB Finishline Teflon Fett.



ja mein dad hat fett... ich nehm das aber immer von ihm her... ich wollte halt für den Aufbau vom neuen Bike, es mal genau nehmen


----------



## Dennis K (6. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe einfaches Industriefett.
Von der haltbarkeit her top. Das haben wir auch schon bei Arbeiten an unserem alten Mini Cooper verwendet. Das einzige ist halt, dass es schwarzes fett und kein gelbes ist. Mich störts aber nicht wirklich. Zur Haltbarkeit denke ich braucht man sich nicht groß Gedanken machen, wenn man sein Bike regelmäßig wartet und serviced wird das eh regelmäßig gewechselt..


----------



## spaceschleim (7. Oktober 2011)

=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (7. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Yannick_ (8. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Mr.A (9. Oktober 2011)

mal ne Frage zur Decendant Kurbel.
Welches Innenlager habt ihr bei der Decendant am V3 verbaut?
Kann ich mein BB92 Shimano weiterverwenden?
Seit ihr zufrieden mit der Kurbel?
Könnte gute 250 gr. gegenüber meiner alten Saint sparen.


----------



## Mr.A (9. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## Mr.A (9. Oktober 2011)

verdammt


----------



## lipmo51 (9. Oktober 2011)

beste kurbel 
shimano pressfit passt nicht
brauchst gxp pressfit bb92


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (9. Oktober 2011)

O.K. Merci


----------



## Ralph1993 (9. Oktober 2011)

ich suche immer noch einen Steuersatz für mein v3. Welchen habt ihr?


----------



## Marius96 (11. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Einbaulänge das Supreme dh 2011 hat?
danke!


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Oktober 2011)

241


----------



## Marius96 (11. Oktober 2011)

Dankesehr!


----------



## DiscopunX (11. Oktober 2011)

Fährt hier irgendwer das Supreme 6 Fox 2011? Ich überlege mir das zuzulegen und bräuchte mal irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte. Ich Fahr z. Z. ein Big hit 200mm v/190mm h und will wieder zurück auf etwas weniger Federweg aber immernoch mit Freeride/Downhill Ambitionen. Aber ich wohne halt nicht gerade in den Alpen und bin meist nur in Winterberg, Willingen oder auf Hometrails unterwegs.
Tjoa und nun bräucht ich mal wen mit dem ich mich austauschen kann.  Will wissen ob man es mit dem Rad krachen lassen kann :-D


----------



## Marius96 (14. Oktober 2011)

Neuen Lenker spendiert!


----------



## stephan- (14. Oktober 2011)

Flatbar, aber Spacer unter der Brücke? Sieht auch aus, als sei der Lenker nicht richtig gedreht.


----------



## Marius96 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja weils nicht noch tiefer werden soll.Zudem kams mir eher auf die Länge an und ich hab ihn günstig bekommen.
Und doch er ist richtig gedreht,die Perspektive ist nur was ungünstig.


----------



## Ralph1993 (15. Oktober 2011)

LETS ROCKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (15. Oktober 2011)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Neuen Lenker spendiert!


hast du da überhaupt 205mm federweg? bei meinem  alten commi kam ich mit der flachen brücke OHNE spacer gerade so auf 202mm zwi dichtung und unterer krone..voll ausgezogen. solltest du ma überprüfen..


----------



## Marius96 (15. Oktober 2011)

Was hat das denn mit dem Lenker zu tun?
An den Spacern usw. wurde ja nichts geändert..
Spacer usw. sind alles ab Werk so verbaut,war ja ein komplettrad.


----------



## taff äs häll (16. Oktober 2011)

Dass deine Lenkzentrale damit nochmal höher kommt wenn die Standrohre "falsch" geklemmt sind...

Lore meint, dass er ohne Spacer, die flache Brücker der Boxxer gerade noch so klemmen konnte um den Regelfederweg von 205mm Abstand zwischen Gummidichtung und unterer Brücke zu bekommen... Normalerweise misst man den regulären Abstand, welchen Rock Shox in seinen Anleitungen angibt, zwischen der unteren Brücke und Enden der Standrohre... Weil das nen Fixwert ist! ;-) 

Ansonsten wenn der Abstand nicht korrekt ist, wirst du nen steileren Lenkwinkel haben, ergo, wenn du die Standrohre weiter "ausziehst" haste nen flacheren Lenkwinkel! ;-)

Jetzt aber bloß nicht damit rumhantieren um den LW einzustellen... Das lohnt sich dann nur auf wirklich steilen Strecken... Ansonsten einfach auf den Fixwert von Sram klemmen! ;-)

Würde ich mal checken, die Anleitung gibts als PDF irgendwo auf der Webpräsenz von Sram...

Und es gibt auch Riserbars in 780mm Länge btw... 

Ich würde erstmal die Spacer unter der Brücke reduzieren, den Federweg ordentlich anpassen und dann schau mal ob dir der Flatbar liegt... Ich find die Front vom Supreme jetzt nicht all zu hoch, dass er sich auszahlen würde...! ;-)


----------



## Marius96 (16. Oktober 2011)

Achso okay.
Ja,wie gesagt ich habs günstiger bekommen und hab schon vorab gesagt,wenns mir nicht gefällt bau ichs wieder um..
und weiter wird es ja nicht gehen.Ich hab oberhalb nur noch ein paar milimeter platz und das ist meines wissens nach so vorgegeben.


----------



## Dennis K (16. Oktober 2011)

Es geht bei der boxxer nicht darum, wie viel platz du oberhalb hast.
Du musst die untere Brücke so montieren, dass sie zwischen 203 und 205mm Abstand zum Casting hat. Hat sie das nicht bumst dir das Casting oben gegen die untere Brücke und du machst dir die Gabel im schlimmsten Fall kaputt.

Ich habe bei meinem Supreme keinen Spacer under der Brücke, die liegt also genau auf der Lagerkappe auf und ich habe oben nur noch ein paar millimeter herausstehen. Das ist genau passend mit den 203-205mm zwischen unterer Brücke und Casting.

Es geht also um die Spacer unter deiner oberen Brücke. Miss bitte sofort nach, ob du genug platz hast zwischen unterer Brücke und Casting. Sonst schrottest du dir noch alles!!


Aber zu deinem Bild:

Top Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut =) Aber rein optisch wären schwarze Pedale und wenn du ihn nicht so günstig bekommen hättest ein anderer Lenker schicker, finde ich =)


----------



## taff äs häll (16. Oktober 2011)

Der Platz zwischen Standrohren und der oberen Brücke ist aber kein Fixwert... Da ist weder etwas vorgegeben noch was genormt...

Der Abstand zwischen Standrohrende und unterer Brücke ist wichtig! ;-) Der ist nämlich bei jeder Boxxer gleich... 

Ich hab hier mal nen Bild rausgesucht, damits leichter ist! ;-) 

Check mal ob der Abstand stimmt... Das wollte der Lore dir damit sagen! ;-)





Sobald dieses Maß stimmt, stimmt auch dein Federweg von 205mm... Wahrscheinlich wirst du die Spacer wegnehmen müssen und die flache Brücke so klemmen müssen! ;-)

Alles andere führt dazu, was der Dennis schon gesagt hat


----------



## Dennis K (16. Oktober 2011)

wo ist denn ein bild? xD


----------



## taff äs häll (16. Oktober 2011)

Also ich seh eins...


----------



## mtb-freak96 (16. Oktober 2011)

ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab jetzt den Abstand zwischen oberer und unterer Brücke gemessen und hab einen wert von 15cm.
Was soll ich jetzt also machen??Beide Spacer rausnehmen,aber die klemmungen so lassen oder wie?
Sorry,ich verstehts nicht so ganz...


----------



## Ralph1993 (16. Oktober 2011)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den Abstand zwischen oberer und unterer Brücke gemessen und hab einen wert von 15cm.
> Was soll ich jetzt also machen??Beide Spacer rausnehmen,aber die klemmungen so lassen oder wie?
> Sorry,ich verstehts nicht so ganz...



Ich habe das Bild mal noch bissal beschriftet, vlt. verstehst du es jetzt.

Sollte ich was falsch verstanden haben, bitte verbessert mich!!!

ehm und ich meinte auf dem Bild natürlich "Bereich".


----------



## Marius96 (16. Oktober 2011)

Die Bezeichnungen sind mir bekannt.Es sind 2 Spacer drin.Ein 1cm spacer und ein 0,5cm spacer.Ich habe jetzt die Länge zwischen oberer und unterer brücke gemessen und bin auf 150mm gekommen.Ich werde jetzt nur den kleinen 0,5er raus nehmen.


----------



## taff äs häll (16. Oktober 2011)

NEIN!!! Nicht zwischen oberer und unterer Brücke... Zwischen dem Ende des Standrohrs und der unteren Brücke... 

Dieser Wert sollte 156mm betragen... Das kann man auch nur ändern, indem man die untere Brücke anders klemmt! Nicht durch Spacer etc.! ;-)

Der Bereich zwischen Tauchrohreinheit und oberer Brücke sollte 205mm also 20,5cm betragen! ;-)


----------



## Dennis K (16. Oktober 2011)

Der Bereich zwischen der oberen und der unteren Brücke ist nicht so wichtig, miss bitte lieber mal den Bereich zwischen unterer Brücke und Casting!! 

Da müssen 203-205mm zwischen sein, sonst schlägt das Casting beim vollständigen einfedern in der unteren Brücke ein und das ist nicht gut!!


----------



## taff äs häll (16. Oktober 2011)

Wenn der obere Bereich nach Herstellerangaben passt, dann passt zwischen Casting und unterer Brücke auch! ;-)

Man nimmt den Bereich zwischen unterer Brücke und Standrohren, damit man einen Wert hat, der bei jedem Benutzer der Gabel gleich ist... Egal ob derjenige die Gabel getravelt hat (was ziemlicher schwachsinn ist), ob die Gabel eingetaucht ist, derjenige die Spacer vergessen hat etc... 

Der Wert zwischen Casting bzw. Tauchrohren schwankt auch schon wenn man das Bike nur hinstellt, weil die Gabel schon da wieder einfedert... ;-) Aber als Richtwert sollte das schon klar gehen! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (16. Oktober 2011)

Jungs 
Also ich habe vorhin gemessen.Zwischen oberer und unterer brücke.Da kam 149mm raus.
Und wenn ich zwischen ende des standrohrs und der unteren brücke messe,müsste ja alles im Lot sein!
ich kann mir auch nur schwer vorstellen,das commencal das von werk ab falsch verbaut..


----------



## taff äs häll (16. Oktober 2011)

Würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen... Aber kannste ja auch mal nachmessen ob du die 205mm FW bekommst...


----------



## Marius96 (16. Oktober 2011)

Mein Opa,der Händler ist,wird sich morgen drum kümmern..
Im Grunde muss ja nur der eine kleine 0,5er spacer raus und da ich sowieso recht leicht bin,ist das jetzt eh nicht so akut..


----------



## stephan- (16. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du dir eigentlich allein die Schuhe binden? Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Deine Gabel hat 203mm Federweg. Miss doch einfach, ob sie diesen ausnutzen kann, ohne dass es eine Kollision gibt. Was da kollidieren kann sollte dir selber auffallen. Meine Güte


----------



## Marius96 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ne,mit dem Schuhe binden klappt noch nicht so,kannst du mir aber gerne behilflich sein,wenn du schon so einen super nützlichen Kommentar abgibst. 

An die anderen,vielen dank,mir wäre es nicht aufgefallen!


----------



## Ralph1993 (16. Oktober 2011)

Schau dir halt mal mein Bild an... und dann les dir des durch was die jungs geschrieben haben... dann checkste alles.


----------



## Lore (16. Oktober 2011)

bei mir hatte es nicht gereicht.. die 2mm ganz oben hatte ich sogar eher in die klemmung versenkt  um auf meinen federweg zu kommen..


----------



## Marius96 (16. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt,die Bezeichnungen kenne ich immernoch..
Ja dann kann man nichts dran ändern,wird dann wohl so sein..


----------



## Ralph1993 (16. Oktober 2011)

ok will nur helfen


----------



## Marius96 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja okay 
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (16. Oktober 2011)

Lore schrieb:


> bei mir hatte es nicht gereicht.. die 2mm ganz oben hatte ich sogar eher in die klemmung versenkt  um auf meinen federweg zu kommen..



War bei mir auch so. Keinen Spacer o.ä., ganz oben geklemmt und dann warens 202mm oder so. Passt aber eh, da die letzten mm sowieso Anschlagpuffer sind.


----------



## Lore (16. Oktober 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so. Keinen Spacer o.ä., ganz oben geklemmt und dann warens 202mm oder so. Passt aber eh, da die letzten mm sowieso Anschlagpuffer sind.



wenn der ausgebaut ist 
naja, daher ist mir jedenfalls schleierhaft wie das mit dem spacerturm klappen soll. es sei denn die rohre der gabel sind länger.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Oktober 2011)

...was wohl kaum der Fall ist.


----------



## Marius96 (17. Oktober 2011)

Der eine große 1cm Spacer ist jetzt von unter der brücke nach oben unter die Ahead kappe gewandert!  Jetzt hab ich die 203mm.
Ein 0,5cm Spacer ist noch drin.


----------



## Dennis K (17. Oktober 2011)

perfekt dann ist doch alles gut. =)


----------



## Lore (17. Oktober 2011)

wie ich das gesehen hab, verwendet marius auch die 0° Hülse. die ist womöglich kürzer als die schepp gebohrte


----------



## Marius96 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ja genau die ist drin! 
Läuft! Danke


----------



## Lore (17. Oktober 2011)

warum?


----------



## Marius96 (17. Oktober 2011)

An die,die es mir erklärt haben,ist ja keine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (19. Oktober 2011)

Ach dafür gibt es meiner Meinung nach solche Foren, weil man sich hier gegenseitig helfen kann und möchte und nicht wie manche Leute es leider immer wieder falsch verstehen zum Schickanieren von anderen oder sonst was.. ;-)

Also keine Ursache!


----------



## Yannick_ (19. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Marius96 (19. Oktober 2011)

Kann in nicht widersprechen!


----------



## Mr.A (20. Oktober 2011)

klappern bei euch die innen verlegten Leitungen auch so rum?
Bin gerade am überlegen wie ich die ruhigstelle...
Gibt ja so Schaumstoffröhren um Wasserrohre zu isolieren.Die könnte ich mal testen


----------



## Lore (20. Oktober 2011)

das hatte lipmo mal erwähnt. ich hab gleich dünne schaumstofffolie(verpackungsmaterial) mit isolierband rumgewickelt.


----------



## Lore (20. Oktober 2011)

Welche Lenkerhöhen fahrt ihr? Hab den Race Face 0.5rise mit dem Hope DM Stem (UNterkante Lenker auf Oberkante Krone-Niveau). Überlege ob ich erstmal 1"answer oder gleich den 1.5" renthal probiere. die pros fahrn ja meist sehr hoch, aber auch in sehr steilem terrain. Ich meist eher in flachem... dennoch ist mir der RF zu flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (20. Oktober 2011)

der Tip mit dem Verpackungsmat. ist gut...
Ich fahr den 1" Answer, fand den vorherigen auch etwas zu tief.


----------



## liltrialer (23. Oktober 2011)

Mal ne frage. Unswar wollte ich fragen ob sich schon jemand den dämpfer tunen lassen hat in seinem v2. und ob das bei dem frame was bringt?


----------



## Marius96 (23. Oktober 2011)

Naja grundsätzlich ist es keine schlechte Sache denke ich.
Und was sollte dafür sprechen,dass es bei dem rahmen nicht nützt?
Kann ja eigentlich nur besser werden.


----------



## Lore (23. Oktober 2011)

ja und ja, bringt eig immer was.


----------



## liltrialer (24. Oktober 2011)

ja der dämpfer ist sowieso schon auf den rahmen gut angepasst. wollte halt nur nen paar kleinigkeiten machen lassen.. ich werds im winter mal ausprobieren..


----------



## Ralph1993 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche immer noch einen Steuersatz fÃ¼r mein v3 2012 Atherton.

Laut Cane Creek hat es diese MaÃe...

SHIS:IS42/28.6|IS42/30 (1-1/8" Italian Integrated IS Standard)

Mir wurde zwar schon ein Steuersatz von Ritchey empfohlen aber fÃ¼r gute 17â¬... ich weiÃ einfach nicht ob das was taugt.

Kann mir sonst noch jemand einen Steuersatz ans Herz legen? vlt. einen von Cane Creek?

GruÃ

Ralph


----------



## Lore (25. Oktober 2011)

boa alter... kauf den einfach-. den haben viele hier, ohne probleme. teurere wirst du auch nicht finden, weils nur zei Lager sind und keine Schalen-und jeder fährt gut damit. en steuersatz muss nicht immer 100 euro kosten. du kannst mir auch hundert euro geben und ich schick dir den für 18 euro. portofrei.


----------



## Ralph1993 (25. Oktober 2011)

joa gut, aber ich sehe meine frage trotzdem als berechtigt.. warum gibt es welche die ja wie von dir gesagt 100 kosten? so ein teuren wollte ich ja nicht mal. Hier muss ich noch was Anhängen.

Diese Schalen lagen bei dem Rahmen mit dabei.


----------



## stephan- (25. Oktober 2011)

18â¬ fÃ¼r zwei Lager ist eigentlich schon viel zu teuer.


----------



## Lore (25. Oktober 2011)

ja die sind dabei, und jetzt? 
_edit: ALso(ich weiss nicht, ob dus wusstest): Die Schlaen sind beim Rahmen dabei, weil es auch noch andere Schalen gibt mit denen man den Lenkwinkel verändern kann. (Deshlab sind beim Steuersatz nur die Lager dabei, sonst wärn Schalen doppelt)
_
warum es die teuren gibt? keine ahnung, ehrlich gesagt. vermutlich weil bei Chris King lebenslange Garantie dabei ist und damals als die rauskamen, noch die besten waren, und heute Image Kacke-Extrazuschlag. Heutzutage ist fast jeder billige Steuersatz von FSA oder Cane creek auch super. Wenn du natürlich noch drei Gramm sparen willst, dann sind die teurer, weiss aber auch keiner, warum. bei cfk-keramik verwendung versteh ich das allerdings, stückzahlen und so.

WO ist denn dein Problem mit dem günstigen Parts?? DU solltest dich lieber freuen, dass du Geld sparst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (25. Oktober 2011)

Lore schrieb:


> ja die sind dabei, und jetzt?
> 
> warum es die teuren gibt? keine ahnung, ehrlich gesagt. vermutlich weil bei Chris King lebenslange Garantie dabei ist und damals als die rauskamen, noch die besten waren, und heute Image Kacke-Extrazuschlag. Heutzutage ist fast jeder billige Steuersatz von FSA oder Cane creek auch super. Wenn du natürlich noch drei Gramm sparen willst, dann sind die teurer, weiss aber auch keiner, warum. bei cfk verwendung versteh ich das allerdings, stückzahlen und so.
> 
> WO ist denn dein Problem mit dem günstigen Parts?? DU solltest dich lieber freuen, dass du Geld sparst.



ja aber ich will nicht an Qualität sparen.. ganz einfach! wenn ich mir schon ein v3 zuleg, dann keinen billig Steuersatz, aber ich habs ja jetzt gecheckt und werde den kaufen. 10mm,15mm,25mm gibt es da zur auswahl... was sieht denn da besser aus :O ?

ja zu den Bildern... wo kommen die lager da jetzt rein gelegt.. sorry aber ich habe noch nie einen steuersatz eingepresst.


----------



## mtb-freak96 (25. Oktober 2011)

wenn du noch nie einen steuersatze eingepresst hast solltest du lieber zum Händler gehen und ihn das machen lassen. Find ich jedenfalls besser. Weil wenn die ihn schief machen müssen sie dir den Rahmen ersetzten wenn du es aleine machst haste pech gehabt.Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich ******* hier laber.


----------



## Ralph1993 (25. Oktober 2011)

jaja lass ich eh machen!


----------



## Ralph1993 (25. Oktober 2011)

@ Lore

also das heißt... die legen schon extra keine schalen mehr bei?

weil bei SHIS:IS42/28.6|IS42/30 (1-1/8" Italian Integrated IS Standard)
es Lagerschalen vom Rahmen Hersteller mitgibt?


----------



## Lore (25. Oktober 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> @ Lore
> 
> also das heißt... die legen schon extra keine schalen mehr bei?
> 
> ...



ja. 

nimm 10mm höhe beim steuersatz


----------



## Ralph1993 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ok  danke


----------



## Lore (30. Oktober 2011)

38mm rise sind schon einiges, aber testfahrt war ok. mal dran gewöhnen. Der L Rahmen wirkt jetzt wieder ein stück kürzer..und meckert nicht wegen dem gold, das passt natürlich jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Ralph1993 (30. Oktober 2011)

wie sie alle keinen gummistöpsel haben für die innenverlegtenzüge


----------



## mtb-freak96 (30. Oktober 2011)

xD gibts den nicht dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (30. Oktober 2011)

also bei mir war er dabei... aber habe schon gehört, das es bei manchen fehlt... bei denen die recht früh bestellt haben. Glaub ich...


----------



## Marius96 (31. Oktober 2011)

Etwas zu groß geraten der Stöpsel,wie ich finde !


----------



## Yannick_ (31. Oktober 2011)

hi, ich wollte die lager von meinem hinterbau aus meinem v2 auswechseln. da ich mich damit garnicht auskenne, wollte ich mal wissen, welche ihr mir empfehlen könntet oder welche ihr fahrt?

ride on 
Yannick


----------



## pyroGhost (2. November 2011)

Guck einfach nach den Nummern (und Buchstaben), die auf den Lagern stehen und bestell diese dann bei eBay oder dem Kugelllagerladen deines Vertrtauens. Damit kommst du bedeutend günstiger weg, als wenn du z.B. bei eBay ein Lagerset für den Rahmen kaufen würdest. Bei mir wären das 15 inkl. Versand im Vergleich zu knapp 60.
Nimm normale FSA- oder SKS-Lager.

pyro


----------



## Ralph1993 (2. November 2011)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Etwas zu groß geraten der Stöpsel,wie ich finde !




besser als kein Stöpsel, aber ich habe schon auf einen bild gesehen, das es die auch kleiner gibt... kleinen moment muss suchen.
aber wenn beim V3 Atherton 2012 der stöpsel kleiner wäre, dann würde es mit der lackierung nicht passen... sonst sieht es nicht stimmig aus

@edit:


----------



## Yannick_ (2. November 2011)

erstmal danke an ghost 

und meiner meinung nach ist die lackierung beim dem v3 mit der mz schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (2. November 2011)

Yannick_ schrieb:


> erstmal danke an ghost
> 
> und meiner meinung nach ist die lackierung beim dem v3 mit der mz schöner



sowas von kein stück XD
aber das ist ja geschmackssache, ich steh zu meinem Blauen Zebra


----------



## stephan- (2. November 2011)

Hätte ein grünes 2011er V2 Supreme in S/M abzugeben inkl. Thomson Elite. Falls jemand Interesse daran hat, kann er sich gern bei mir melden. Foto gibts in meiner Galerie.


----------



## Ralph1993 (2. November 2011)

http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/data/503/Commencal-Supreme-DH-V3-2012.jpg

http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/data/503/Commencal-Supreme-DH-V3-2012-Atherton-Replica.jpg


----------



## Yannick_ (2. November 2011)

die front von dem "nicht gestreiften" v3 mit dem rest vom "gestreiften" v3 wär top!!!


----------



## Ralph1993 (2. November 2011)

Yannick_ schrieb:


> die front von dem "nicht gestreiften" v3 mit dem rest vom "gestreiften" v3 wär top!!!


joa dafür musste auf den geilen "Poser" Schriftzug verzichten XD


----------



## san_andreas (3. November 2011)

Was ist das für eine 888 ?






Die hat ja gar nicht die häßlichen Standrohre.


----------



## Marius96 (3. November 2011)

http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=7959858

"NEW 888 RC3 EVO LTD edition for Commençal"


----------



## san_andreas (3. November 2011)

Danke.


----------



## Blindside09 (3. November 2011)

So jetzt mal nach langer zeit auch mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild


----------



## Yannick_ (3. November 2011)

schickes teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (4. November 2011)

Sehr schön! 
Mit schwarzem Sattel würde es meiner meinung nach stimmiger aussehen


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. November 2011)

SO SICK!






hier noch ein Video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuVTUfu32us"]Commencal v3 mit Mavic Deemax Ulti. 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Blindside09 (6. November 2011)

guter musikgeschmack 
bin gespannt wie´s aufgebaut aussieht.


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. November 2011)

haha war Paul kalk. aaron  

joa ich freu mich auch schon rießig ;D


----------



## Marius96 (6. November 2011)

Wird sicherlich ein ziemlich geiles Bike!


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. November 2011)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Wird sicherlich ein ziemlich geiles Bike!


ich werd alles dafür tun   thx


----------



## liltrialer (7. November 2011)

blauer rahmen und gelbe deemax. Ein Traum!!


----------



## Ralph1993 (7. November 2011)

liltrialer schrieb:


> blauer rahmen und gelbe deemax. Ein Traum!!


----------



## Apeman (8. November 2011)

Blindside09 schrieb:


> So jetzt mal nach langer zeit auch mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild



Geile Karre! Die Farbe vom Rahmen ist einfach genial und der Aufbau sehr stimmig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (19. November 2011)

> ja aber ich will nicht an Qualität sparen..


Ist den dieser Tange Seiki schlecht?


----------



## Lore (19. November 2011)

Get_down schrieb:


> Ist den dieser Tange Seiki schlecht?



jungs, wenn die lager durch viele schlammfahrten hin sein sollten kannst du sie für ein paar euro austauschen. ich versteh ned was ihr alle für sorgen mit dem steuersatz habt.


----------



## AUTBerga (20. November 2011)

Hy bin neu hier

und kauf mir vl. ein commecal supreme v2 in grün

mit ner pitkin getuntet boxxer race

kann das bike was

und was ist das genau mit den hinterreifen zu verstellen


lg


----------



## Dennis K (20. November 2011)

Ja das Bike kann fahren, fliegen Usw. 

Es ist halt dadurch, dass es ein abgestützter eingelenkter ist relativ straff zu fahren und fühlt sich im Vergleich zu anderen Rahmen sehr agil und spritzig an. 
Es lässt sich sehr gut beschleunigen. 

durch die ganzen einstellmöglichkeiten, wie Radstand, Lenkwinkel und Bremssattel Position lässt sich das Bild auf verschiedenste Strecken und verschiedene Fahrweisen anpassen. 

Das was du meinst, ist die verstellung des Radstandes. 
Je nach dem wird das Rad agiler in Kurven, oder eben laufruhiger.


----------



## stephan- (20. November 2011)

Ich fand das Rad nicht straff.


----------



## Dennis K (20. November 2011)

Ich bin vorher ein Iron Horse Sunday gefahren und im Vergleich dazu ist das Supreme definitiv straff!

So ultra plush wie der DW Link Hinterbau ist das Commencal nicht.
Aber straff ist ja nicht mit negativ gleichzusetzen.

Mir persönlich gefällt der straffere Hinterbau vom Supreme besser, als der weiche von Sunday.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (20. November 2011)

Das Sunday ist gegen Ende ja auch noch sehr degressiv, darum neigts eher dazu im letzten FW durchzurauschen. Das Supreme ist stetig progressiv. Aber viel von diesem Einfluss liegt nicht am Rahmen sondern an der Federhärte und dem Dämpfer.


----------



## Dennis K (20. November 2011)

Ja klar liegt das mit an der Federhärte xD
Wenn du mit 50kg ne 500er Feder in dem Ding fährst ist es immer progressiv.

Ich denke wohl eher, dass es hautpsälich an der Kennlinie des Hinterbaus liegt ;-)


----------



## AUTBerga (20. November 2011)

wie meinst du straff??

und wie aufn fahrstill einstellen?

lg


----------



## Marius96 (20. November 2011)

Wie man es halt individuell am liebsten mag. ;-)
Wenn du eher ein laufruhigeres rad haben willst,machst du den radstand eben länger,wenn du es aber wendiger usw. haben willst dann kürzer. ;-)

Mit dem straff muss er dir lieber erklären,ich glaube da hat jeder seine eigene ansicht.


----------



## AUTBerga (20. November 2011)

aso 

stimmt das wenn du die steckachse rausmachst das das schaltwerk fast runter fliegt

also eine richtige rennsau ??


----------



## Dennis K (20. November 2011)

das fliegt nicht runter, aber das Schaltauge ist eben direkt mit an den Führungen für die Steckachse verbunden. Die Teile schnottern eben ganz locker an den Kettenstreben rum, wenn die Steckachse raus ist. Sobald du aber alles montiert hast ist alles bombenfest.

Mit straff meine ich, dass der Hinterbau progressiver arbeitet im Vergleich zu meinem Ironhorse Sunday vorher.

Es ist definitiv eine Rennsau. Damit kann man es richtig krachen lassen!


----------



## AUTBerga (20. November 2011)

ok 

unter progressiver verstehe : der hinterbau aarbeitet schneller besser und gibt mehr gefüll


----------



## taff äs häll (21. November 2011)

Progressiv, Degressiv und Linear.... das sind keine Angaben darüber wie schnell und gut ein Hinterbau arbeitet sondern WIE!!!

Kennlinien sind hier das Stichwort!!! ;-) 

Eine kleine Grafik zum Verständnis:






Progressiv bedeutet, dass du am Anfang des Federwegs das Gefühl hast, dass dir mehr Federweg zur Verfügung steht und der Hinterbau gegen Ende des Federwegs erst "härter" wird, damit er nicht so schnell durchschlägt! ;-) 

Du kannst somit weniger Bottom-Out fahren und hast mehr Kontrolle über das Bike...


----------



## Dennis K (21. November 2011)

Genau das Stichwort Kennlinie hatte ich ja auch schon genannt!

Danke für die Unterstützung mit der Grafik Täff!


----------



## AUTBerga (22. November 2011)

ok   

wenn ich es kaufe mach ich also nix falsch .


werd trozdem noch ein wenig schaun

welche fedrelemente habt ihr drin  ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (22. November 2011)

Fox 40 und Rc4 aber im v3.


----------



## Dennis K (22. November 2011)

boxxer team und fox rc4

Allerdings wird bei mir die die Boxxer kommende Saison einer Manitou Dorado weichen


----------



## pyroGhost (23. November 2011)

66 RC3 und Vivid 5.1 im V1


----------



## Lore (23. November 2011)

Dennis K schrieb:


> boxxer team und fox rc4
> 
> Allerdings wird bei mir die die Boxxer kommende Saison einer Manitou Dorado weichen



dito , im V3. (Dorado = Wunschdenken). im V2 war ein gepimpter DHX (Den ich auch gern mal im V3 fahren würde, aber hab noch keinen zweiten satz buchsen.


----------



## Apeman (24. November 2011)

mz 888 rc2x wc + mz rocco coil wc im v2


----------



## Dennis K (24. November 2011)

Den roco wc hatte ich vor 3 Jahren oder so auch schonmal, aber in einem anderen Rahmen. Damals war das Ding für mich eine ziemliche Enttäuschung. Der war mal gar nicht so "Worldcup". Wie läuft dein Modell im Supreme?


----------



## Apeman (25. November 2011)

Super mit einer 350er Feder bei 90Kg! Nach monetelangem "Rumgefummel" stimmt das Fahrwerk endlich.

Tante Edit: Der Commencal Support hatte mir eine 250er Feder geraten...


----------



## Dennis K (25. November 2011)

Ok. Ich fahre auf dem rc4 eine 350er Feder mit knapp 75 kg
Sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich die Dämpfer arbeiten.


----------



## Blindside09 (25. November 2011)

also ich fahr bei 90kg ne 400er feder im rc4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (25. November 2011)

ich fahre auch ne 400er bei 90kg.Aber im V3


----------



## Dennis K (25. November 2011)

xD gut ich fahre das Bike auch etwas straffer, dann sollte eigntl 400lbs bei 90 kg passend sein


----------



## RogerRobert (28. November 2011)

Sooooo, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es nervt, aber ich muss mich für ne Rahmengröße entscheiden! M oder L beim V3. Ich bin 184 groß, und fahre ein Tr450 in M und das passt perfekt. Das V3 in L hätte ja nur ein ca. 1 cm längeres Oberrohr, dafür wäre allerdings der Radstand ca. 2,5 cm länger. 121 cm für den mittleren RS erscheint mir schon ziemlich lang... Ich bin halt echt genau zwischen den Größen... und hin und her gerissen . Kann man in der Nähe von Mannheim / Heidelberg mal irgendwo probesitzen ?

Gruß Farby


----------



## don-quichotto (28. November 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Sooooo, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es nervt, aber ich muss mich für ne Rahmengröße entscheiden! M oder L beim V3. Ich bin 184 groß, und fahre ein Tr450 in M und das passt perfekt. Das V3 in L hätte ja nur ein ca. 1 cm längeres Oberrohr, dafür wäre allerdings der Radstand ca. 2,5 cm länger. 121 cm für den mittleren RS erscheint mir schon ziemlich lang... Ich bin halt echt genau zwischen den Größen... und hin und her gerissen . Kann man in der Nähe von Mannheim / Heidelberg mal irgendwo probesitzen ?
> 
> Gruß Farby



Vergleich doch mal den Reach beider Rahmen. Ich bin bei 1,85 vorher ein Blindside in L gefahren, was minimal mehr Reach hatte als das V3 in L. Bei mir passt das V3 in L perfekt.


----------



## Lore (28. November 2011)

bin auch 184 und fahre L, sicherlich geschmackssache aber bin sehr zufrieden. den langen radstand merkt man halt schon. M bin ich gefahren, das war mir zu kurz vom Oberrohr her.


----------



## RogerRobert (28. November 2011)

Der Reach ist bei V3 und TR450 fast identisch. Der vom Commencal ist minimal kürzer (2mm). Der Reach beim L ist aber auch "nur" 2 cm größer, das könnte man ja auch mal ausprobieren... 

Aber viele tendieren zu dem größeren Rahmen, vielleicht sollte ich das auch mal testen. Aber ein teurer Spass zu testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (29. November 2011)

hatte vorher das S/M V2 mit 380 reach. das V3 M hat 395 und war eigentlich deshlab mein favourite, 420 erschien mir viel zu lang.... bis ich draufgesessen hab...



> Aber ein teurer Spass zu testen


warum?


----------



## RogerRobert (29. November 2011)

Lore schrieb:


> warum?



naja wenn mans mal kauft um drauf zu sitzen und es dann nicht so richtig passt 

Das heißt, du hast deinen Reach um 3 cm erhöht... Vielleicht sollte ich es einfach mal versuchen. Würde mich aber besser fühlen, wenn ich mal vorher draufsitzen könnte .


----------



## Lore (29. November 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> naja wenn mans mal kauft um drauf zu sitzen und es dann nicht so richtig passt


tipp: es gibt leute die schon eins haben, und fragen kostet nichts. bin auch erstmal das vom Mr.A gefahren. ich zb komm aus karlsruhe, momentan aber in bad wildungen(bis weihnachten) bzw am 10.12. auch in ka. da könnten wir was ausmachen.



> Das heißt, du hast deinen Reach um 3 cm erhöht... .



4cm. das teil ist natürlich träger(aber auch gutmütiger, laufruhiger), ist rel schwer vorn hochzuziehen, aber keine überschlagsgefühle mehr und genug platz _im_ rad in kurven. und reach immernoch kürzer als bein M Demo! Geo ist ein Gesamtpaket, reach ist ein ehrlicher anhaltspunkt, aber eben nicht alles. Einige die mein Rad gefahren sind waren erstaunt, dass das Oberrohr eher kurz ist.


----------



## Get_down (29. November 2011)

> Manitou Dorado


Mal was anderes!


----------



## Dennis K (29. November 2011)

Vor Allem mal richtig geil wie das Ding anspricht und läuft!


----------



## RogerRobert (29. November 2011)

Lore schrieb:


> am 10.12. auch in ka. da könnten wir was ausmachen.



Hey, das ist schonmal ein super Angebot. Würde ich auch gerne wahrnehmen, nur will ich eigentlich schon bald bestellen . Da muss ich mal sehen wie ich das auf die Reihe bekomme. Vielleicht wirds ja wirklich ein Schuss ins blaue. Ist schon öfter gut gegangen


----------



## Lore (29. November 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirds ja wirklich ein Schuss ins blaue. Ist schon öfter gut gegangen



jedenfalls hinsichtlich der rahmenfarbe wird es gutgehen  soviel sei sicher


----------



## RogerRobert (29. November 2011)

Ja, denn blau wirds wohl auf jeden Fall


----------



## Lore (29. November 2011)

hast du so ein älteres tr? mit der alten geo? oder schon die die auf der HP aktuell steht. an deiner stelle würd ich auf jeden fall testfahren.


----------



## Mr.A (1. Dezember 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Sooooo, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es nervt, aber ich muss mich für ne Rahmengröße entscheiden! M oder L beim V3. Ich bin 184 groß, und fahre ein Tr450 in M und das passt perfekt. Das V3 in L hätte ja nur ein ca. 1 cm längeres Oberrohr, dafür wäre allerdings der Radstand ca. 2,5 cm länger. 121 cm für den mittleren RS erscheint mir schon ziemlich lang... Ich bin halt echt genau zwischen den Größen... und hin und her gerissen . Kann man in der Nähe von Mannheim / Heidelberg mal irgendwo probesitzen ?
> 
> Gruß Farby



wenn du mal auf ein M sitzen willst, kannst gerne nach Tü. kommen.
Ich würde bei deiner Größe das L nehmen. 
Bei meinen 1,71 passt M perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (1. Dezember 2011)

Neue Kurbel+Pedalen
Race Face Atlas Fr & Nukeproof Neutron


----------



## RogerRobert (1. Dezember 2011)

Mr.A schrieb:


> wenn du mal auf ein M sitzen willst, kannst gerne nach Tü. kommen.
> Ich würde bei deiner Größe das L nehmen.
> Bei meinen 1,71 passt M perfekt.



Was ist Tü? Tübingen? Ich tendiere auch zum L. Saß heute wieder auf dem Session meiner Freundin und das ist mir in M definitiv zu klein. Aber danke für dein Angebot


----------



## Mr.A (1. Dezember 2011)

Tü = Tübingen


----------



## Markus1963 (2. Dezember 2011)

wenn einer interesse an rahmen oder komplette bikes aus dem hause commencal hat bitte melden. wir haben zur zeit ausverkauf einiger modelle.


----------



## mtb-freak96 (2. Dezember 2011)

Link zur Webpage? Einfach mal zum stöbern


----------



## Markus1963 (2. Dezember 2011)

gibt es nicht. ich kann dir fotos schicken. einfach sagen, was du suchst.


----------



## stylo (5. Dezember 2011)

hi leute 

wo liegt eigentlich der unterschied zwichen dem 2010 und 2011 supreme dh??
bin am überlegen mir nen frame zu leisten.

greetz


----------



## RogerRobert (5. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab mal eins in 'M' bestellt . Ist eh für meine Freundin, dann kann ich mal probesitzen und sehen was ich so brauche


----------



## Apeman (6. Dezember 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> wo liegt eigentlich der unterschied zwichen dem 2010 und 2011 supreme dh??
> bin am überlegen mir nen frame zu leisten.
> ...




hey, das wurde hier schon mal besprochen ab post 313: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=479840&page=13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallp Zusammen! 
Kurze Frage:Auf meine Dämpferfeder steht für den hub 3,25.
Wöllte mir gern eine Nukeproof Ti Feder zulegen,komischerweise gibt es bei den Angaben keine Feder mit 3,25 hub.
Ist es jetzt also nicht möglich eine Feder von Nukeproof zu nehmen?


----------



## lipmo51 (8. Dezember 2011)

eine mit 3 Zoll kaufen


----------



## Marius96 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ok,und das passt dann auch so?


----------



## lipmo51 (8. Dezember 2011)

ja 100%


----------



## lipmo51 (8. Dezember 2011)

du musst nur aufpassen das du die richtige kaufst 

Es gibt eine Extra Feder für den RockShox Vivid

Und eine "normale" für Fox,Bos, usw usw


----------



## Marius96 (8. Dezember 2011)

Jo,dass ich hab schon gesehen 
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi leutz

Bei was für einem Gewicht seit ihr so gelandet bei euren supreme's???


----------



## Marius96 (8. Dezember 2011)

Momentan liegt meins so ungefähr bei 17,8kg,mit Ti Feder dann noch ca. 200-300g weniger.


----------



## Dennis K (8. Dezember 2011)

Meins habe ich Noch nicht wirklich gewogen. Sollte aber auch so bei knapp unter 18kg ohne titanfeder liegen. Es ist auf jedenfall leichter als mein ironhorse vorher..


----------



## lipmo51 (8. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Apeman (9. Dezember 2011)

ist zwar nicht meins, ich muß es aber einfach hier posten!


----------



## Dennis K (9. Dezember 2011)

Alter!! Sag bloß das ist ne Standard Farbe für 2012?!
Hammer!!


----------



## lipmo51 (9. Dezember 2011)

nein,gepulvert


----------



## Mr.A (9. Dezember 2011)

sieht schon nett aus, aber wie lange wohl?
Garantie dürfte auch futsch sein.
Bin etwas vom umpulvern weggekommen, da ich keine guten Erfahrungen damit hab.


----------



## taff äs häll (9. Dezember 2011)

Pulver hält länger als der Lack der von den Herstellern von Werk aus aufgetragen wird... ;-)


----------



## lipmo51 (9. Dezember 2011)

ich hab nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht 
und bei Transition  z.B. 
ist das auch kein Problem mit der Garantie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (9. Dezember 2011)

da habe ich bei meinem supreme dh leider auch die erfahrung machen müßen...
da platzt der lack ab,  als wäre er aus kandis. 

werde meinen rahmen evtl. diesen winter neu pulvern oder eloxieren lassen. da der rahmen von 2009 ist, stört mich auch nicht, dass dann die garantie futsch ist. sind ja glaube ich eh nur drei jahre garantie (für den erstbesitzer)!?


----------



## Mr.A (9. Dezember 2011)

Garantie ist bei Commencal definitiv weg.
Wie bei fast allen Herstellern  (außer Nicolai und Transition vllt. )


----------



## taff äs häll (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub der Lipmo meinte die Pulverung! Nicht die Lackierung! ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2011)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Garantie ist bei Commencal definitiv weg.
> Wie bei fast allen Herstellern  (außer Nicolai und Transition vllt. )



K9 kannst du auch pulvern, wie du willst. Es gibt halt noch paar Firmen, die ihren Produkten und den Käufern vertrauen.


----------



## Dennis K (10. Dezember 2011)

Naja ich denke, wenn man das ganze bei nem guten Pulverunternehmen lässt braucht man sich keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## stylo (10. Dezember 2011)

Bloß was soll den pulvern mit der Festigkeit oder Haltbarkeit des Rahmens zu tun haben.es kommt doch nur was rauf an Farbe.bei eloxieren würde ich es ja verstehen,weil damit ja das Material angegriffen wird,aber pulvern??Schwachsinn oder??!!


----------



## Mr.A (10. Dezember 2011)

im Endeffekt ist die farbe aber auch wurscht ;-)
Hab selbst die Erfahrung gemacht, das einem der in Wunschfarbe gepulverte Rahmen auch nur kurz besser gefällt...man will immer das, was man nicht hat.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Dezember 2011)

Alle Farben sind schön, solange sie schwarz sind !


----------



## lipmo51 (10. Dezember 2011)

schwarz bleibt meine Lieblingsfarbe, bis ich was dunkleres gefunden habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (10. Dezember 2011)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> schwarz bleibt meine Lieblingsfarbe, bis ich was dunkleres gefunden habe



dunkler als schwarz???na dann erzähl mal mehr!!!


----------



## stylo (11. Dezember 2011)

weiß jemand wie die MZ 888 RC3 WC im v2 baut,ob das mit der klemmung hinhaut zwecks min - max??


----------



## Apeman (12. Dezember 2011)

naja evtl ja so:


----------



## Get_down (13. Dezember 2011)

Das Bild vom grünen voll von mir geklaut


----------



## Yannick_ (13. Dezember 2011)

also, ich hab ne frage zu den hülsen zum lenkwinkel einstellen beim v2 atherton...
wenn ich die 0° hülse nehme, hab ich dann 64°? bei der +1/-1 dementsprechend 65° oder 63°, ist das richtig? also so hab ich das auf der tabelle verstanden:






hätte ich dann quasi auf dem nächsten bild einen lw von 63°???:


----------



## stylo (13. Dezember 2011)

@yannik...yap du siehst das vollkommen richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RogerRobert (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

das Supreme DH V3 meiner Freunidin ist die Tage gekommen und ich muss sagen, es macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die Marzocchi-Gabel funktioniert Bombe und auch die Innenverlegten Züge tragen sehr zu einem hochwertigen äußeren bei. 

Ein paar Dinge passen aber noch nicht optimal und müssen noch optimiert werden. Am schwerwiegensten ist da das Gesamtgewicht. 19,95 kg mit Pedalen. Für mich nicht weiter dramatisch aber für meine Freundin ist das schon etwas schwer. Also muß hier noch optimiert werden. Hier sind sinnvolle Tips sehr willkommen. klar ist, Kassette und Sattelstütze werden getauscht. 

Die Bremse ist eines DH-Bikes nicht würdig. Da kommt eine Hope V2.

Die Marzocchi-Gabel hat entgegen meiner Erwartung keinen Boxxer-Standard, so kann ich meinen Vorbau nicht montieren. Die Front baut generell ziemlich hoch, ich würde da gerne tiefer kommen. (tiefer Vorbau für die Marzocchi oder eine andere Brücke?)

So, das wars erstmal, vielleicht kommen ja ein paar nützliche Tips 

Gruß,
Farby


----------



## Mr.A (14. Dezember 2011)

also 18-18,5 Kg sind beim V3 gut machbar.
meines wiegt momentan ca. 18,3 mit schwerer Saint / Fox40 und RC4 mit Stahlfeder.
Das Gewicht wundert mich schon, was sind den für parts dran ?

was mir so auf die schnelle einfällt.
- Fox Feder am Dämpfer ( Marzocchi ist sackschwer )
- LRS tauschen...der muß ja schwer sein bei dem Ges. Gewicht!
- DH Schläuche raus ;-)
- Dura Ace kassette 
- Pedale ??

der rest ist nicht wirklich schwer.


----------



## don-quichotto (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch das V3 Komplettrad und komm mit Race Face Lenker und MG1 Pedalen auf 19,2. Die Gabel ist wohl ein Vorserienmodell und hat noch nicht die neue Krone mit Boxxer Standard - da wirst du mit der 2012er Krone und nem leichten Vorbau auch noch etwas Gewicht sparen können - so die endlich mal erhältlich sein wird. Die RX Bremsen funktionieren nach dem Einfahren eigentlich ganz gut - anfangs war ich davon aber auch nicht begeistert. Gewicht sparen kannste auf jeden Fall an den Laufrädern, der Kettenführung, der Sattelstütze und Kurbeln bekommste auch bestimmt leichtere.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2011)

Hier gibts ne schicke Brücke für die 888:
http://www.crowny.de/crowns.html

@RogerRobert: hast du eine Teileliste vom Bike ?


----------



## RogerRobert (14. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hier gibts ne schicke Brücke für die 888:
> http://www.crowny.de/crowns.html
> 
> @RogerRobert: hast du eine Teileliste vom Bike ?



Die Brücke von Butgtech ist schonmal sehr schick. Vermutlich auch leichter?

Teileliste von Commencal:
Frame: NEW SUPREME DH v3 200mm
Shock: Marzocchi integrated
Fork: NEW 888 RC3 EVO LTD edition for Commençal
Headset: Tange Seiki IS24 Campy style
Stem: Marzocchi intergrated
Bar: New Commencal Supreme DH 7075 Low riser OS 740mm polished black
Grips: Ç Deluxe Lock-On
Brakes: Formula RX 203/203
Shifters: Shimano SLX 9s right
Front Mech: E13 LS1 W/ Taco
Rear Mech: Shimano Saint
Bottom Bracket: Included w/crankset
Cranks:FSA Gravity GAP (sollte eigentlich ne Truvativ sein)
Chain: KMC 9s
Cassette: Sram PG-950 11-28
Rims: Commençal By Alex rim double wall w/eyelet
Hubs: Commencal disc+ sealed bearings 12mm rear/20mm front
Spokes: Stainless 64p 3x lacing
Tires: Maxxis Minion DHF 26x2.5 (jetzt Muddy Mary)
Seatpost: Commençal Supreme no offset
Saddle: NEW SDG Circuit for Commençal
Weight 18 Kg eher 19 kg

Gruß 
Farby


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2011)

Kurbel, Laufräder und Kettenführung dürften ziemlich schwer sein.
Und mach' erstmal leichte Schläuche rein.


----------



## RogerRobert (14. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kurbel, Laufräder und Kettenführung dürften ziemlich schwer sein.
> Und mach' erstmal leichte Schläuche rein.



Leichte Schläuche sind drinnen 

Kurbel könnt ich eine descendent dran machen. Der Gewichtsunterschied wäre da aber interessant zu wissen.

Laufräder denke ich an Hope Pro2 mit Stans Flow Felge

Die Kefü ist schwer?

Aber schonmal hilfreiche Denkanstöße 

Danke


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2011)

Hol dir die Führung von "BommelMaster"

121g mit Taco...dürfte 200g zu deiner Führung sparen.










Kosten ungefähr 80 Euro.


----------



## don-quichotto (14. Dezember 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Die Brücke von Butgtech ist schonmal sehr schick. Vermutlich auch leichter?



Leichter ist die nicht als die alte MZ Brücke, hab das irgendwann mal verglichen.


----------



## RogerRobert (14. Dezember 2011)

Wow, das ist natürlich schon einiges . Allerdings muss der Taco bei mir schon einiges aushalten . Der alte hat schon einiges abbekommen (mit ausgerissenem ISCG-Gewinde...)

Gruß,
Farby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-quichotto (14. Dezember 2011)

Ne LG1+ spart zu der verbauten LS1+ auch schon etwa 100g...


----------



## RogerRobert (14. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit nem Luftdämpfer wie z.B. dem Vivid Air gemacht? 

Oder weiß jemand ob man die Gabel noch gewichtsoptimieren (z.B. Titanfeder) kann? die ist mit 3200g ja auch recht schwer, ganau wie der Dämpfer wie ich vermute...


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2011)

Der Vivid Air dürfte je nach Feder in deinem Dämpfer ca. 400-500g bringen.
Es kommen 2012 ja auch noch interessante Air Dämpfer von BOS und CaneCreek.

Kannst dir auch erstmal eine Race Feder von K9 bei "haha" holen.
Dürfte auf deine auch schon was sparen.


----------



## RogerRobert (14. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kannst dir auch erstmal eine Race Feder von K9 bei "haha" holen.
> Dürfte auf deine auch schon was sparen.



Die ist ja auch schon recht teuer. Würd da nich vbielleicht gleich ne Titanfeder mehr fürs Geld bringen? Wollt ich eh schon immer haben


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2011)

Preislich ist da noch ein deutlicher Unterschied zur Titan.


----------



## metzklau (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo mitnander,

ich hab mir vor ca. 3 wochen Hier im Bikemarkt nen gebrauchten DH V2 Rahmen gekauft mit DHX 5.0 in dem (wie ich finde) sehr geilen Grün 

hab ihn dann zusammengebastelt und bin mal auf dem Hometrail damit weng rumgefahren... muss sagen das Teil fährt sich MEGA GENIAL!!!! 

Spricht so soft an wie das V10 von meinem Kumpel aber sackt in Kurven nicht zusammen ... genau so mag ichs 
(Vor allem in anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich bisher BigHit gefahren bin )

Momentan hab ich noch en FOX 40 in schwarz dranhängen, die ich aber über die Weinachtsferien noch mal in den weißen Farbeimer werfen werde...

Is nur noch die Frage, ob ich die Brücken auch mit weiß machen soll oder nicht ?

Was meint ihr?

Danke,
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2011)

Definitiv nein !


----------



## metzklau (15. Dezember 2011)

Wiso eig nicht? Boxxer in weiß sieht mit weißer Brücke auch besser aus als mit schwarzer


----------



## Forstking (15. Dezember 2011)

ich würd die brücken auch schwarz lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RogerRobert (15. Dezember 2011)

Brücken bleiben schwarz. Sieht bei der 'standard' weißen F40 ja auch geil aus


----------



## lipmo51 (15. Dezember 2011)

metzklau schrieb:


> Wiso eig nicht? Boxxer in weiß sieht mit weißer Brücke auch besser aus als mit schwarzer



nein


----------



## Sixanator (15. Dezember 2011)

Hi!
Vielleicht steht es hier schon irgendwo, habe jetzt aber keine Lust lange zu suchen. Kann mir einer von euch sagen, was der Supreme DH V3 mit Fox RC4 wiegt. Interessiere mich nämlich sehr für den Rahmen.

Gruß


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2011)

Sixanator schrieb:


> Hi!
> Vielleicht steht es hier schon irgendwo, habe jetzt aber keine Lust lange zu suchen.



Benutz' doch deinen Telefonjoker !


----------



## Sixanator (15. Dezember 2011)

Danke!
Ich weiß auch, dass ich bei Commencal Deutschland anrufen könnte. Aber ich war hier gerade unterwegs und da dachte ich mir, ich frage mal nett!


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2011)

War nicht so ernst gemeint, man hat nur den Eindruck, dass die Leute immer erstmal im Forum posten, bevor sie mal 2 Minuten googlen.

Hier bitte:


Jussi schrieb:


> 5,64kg Größe M



aus:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9013974

Suchdauer: unter 30 Sek !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-freak96 (15. Dezember 2011)

http://www.gidf.de/

mehr brauch ich nicht sagen oder?


----------



## Apeman (15. Dezember 2011)

Get_down schrieb:


> Das Bild vom grünen voll von mir geklaut



wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## Apeman (15. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hier gibts ne schicke Brücke für die 888:
> http://www.crowny.de/crowns.html




Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Brücke einen "Boxxerstandard" hat und auch für eine 888 Rc2x verwendet werden kann?
Ich könnte sowas gebrauchen. Evtl auch von einem anderen Hersteller...


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2011)

Das siehst du richtig. Was Marzocchi jahrelang verpennt hat, gibts eben von Burgtec seit einiger Zeit.
Ob das für die alte 888 paßt, mußt du nachfragen.

Für die "alte" ist das auch interessant:

http://www.function-bikes.com/Bike-...ce-Crown-Full-Kit/Detailed-product-flyer.html

Die Inertia Crown hatte ich für die Fox 40, sehr schön gemacht und für den reduzierten Preis von 89 USD der Hammmer !


----------



## Apeman (15. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das siehst du richtig. Was Marzocchi jahrelang verpennt hat, gibts eben von Burgtec seit einiger Zeit.
> Ob das für die alte 888 paßt, mußt du nachfragen.
> 
> Für die "alte" ist das auch interessant:
> ...



Danke ich werd mir das mal in ruhe zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2011)

Hier sind Bilder von der Brücke auf einer Fox:

http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/9833/title/function-crown/cat/736


----------



## pyroGhost (15. Dezember 2011)

Meins hat einen neuen Sattel und Lenker gekriegt. (Eigentlich ein schön leuchtendes neongrün 
Den Dämpferschutz abzumachen war allerdings ein Fehler...









Gewicht liegt mit Dreck und allem bei 19,06 Kilo.
pyro


----------



## Sixanator (15. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> War nicht so ernst gemeint, man hat nur den Eindruck, dass die Leute immer erstmal im Forum posten, bevor sie mal 2 Minuten googlen.
> 
> Hier bitte:
> 
> ...




Danke für die Antwort! Ich habe das auch nicht so ernst gemeint verstanden.


----------



## Apeman (16. Dezember 2011)

beides nicht meins, aber beides schön anzusehen!





nur der grip der schuhe ist sehr fragwürdig...


----------



## stylo (16. Dezember 2011)

nehm ich bitte 1mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liltrialer (16. Dezember 2011)

helm versaut alles!!!


----------



## .Pippo. (19. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## ne0_ (19. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand ein Supreme v2 in S/m zu verkaufen?


----------



## pyroGhost (19. Dezember 2011)

Bei Commencal direkt im Shop gabs das jetzt grad für 1899. Musste mal gucken, ob das Angebot noch da ist.

pyro


----------



## RogerRobert (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe ein paar neue Erkenntnisse im Rahmen meiner Optimiering des "günstigne" V3s gewonnen. Habe nämlich mal ein paar Teile gewogen 

Rocco R mit 300er Feder incl. Buchsen- 478g
Feder	300 x 3,0- 572g
Marzocchi	888 RC3 EVO LTD	ohne Achse- 3260g
obere Brücke (2011)- 158g
Gabelfeder- 340g
Vorbau Marzocchi integriert- 180g
Lenker Commencal Supreme DH- 320g
VR Bremse Formula RX mit 200er Scheibe und Schrauben- 406g
Kurbel FSA Gravity GAP Pressfitt ohne Lagerschalen- 915g
Kassette SRAM PG-950 11-28- 245g
VR Commencal- 1090g
HR Commencal- 1260g
Sattelstütze Commencal Supreme 250 mm	 31,6- 312g
Sattel SDG Circuit for Commencal- 223g
Griffe Commencal- 94g

Da kann also noch an der ein oder anderen Stelle gespart werden


----------



## Dennis K (21. Dezember 2011)

Da kannst du eher an einigen stellen sparen, durchschnittlich sind ja alle teile nicht gerade extrem leicht..


----------



## RogerRobert (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das meinte ich ja auch eigentlich...


----------



## stylo (21. Dezember 2011)

hast du die kurbel mit pedale gewogen??


----------



## M.N. (21. Dezember 2011)

Abend Gemeinde, ich bin nächste Season auf einem C. Supreme DH V2 (Farbe red) unterwegs, es steht soweit, nur die Reifen u. Griffe fehlen noch. Sobald diese bei mir sind stelle ich Bilder rein.

Partliste: 

Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4 Kashima Coating Ti. Feder
Gabel: Fox 40 RC2 Fit
Steuersatz: Hope 
Vorbau: Hope Gabelbrücke
Lenker: Chromag Fubar OSX 780mm
Griffe: Lizard Skins Northshore 
Bremsen: Hope V2 203mm
Schalthebel: Sram X0 red
Kettenführung: e*thirteen LG1 
Schaltwerk: Sram X0 short red
Innenlager: Shimano Saint
Kurbel: Shimano Saint 165mm
Laufrad: Mavic Deemax Ultimate
Kassette: SHIMANO Dura Ace Titan 
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DH 2,5 42a
Sattelstütze: Thomsen elite
Sattelkleme: Tune Würger Skyline 
Sattel: Selle Italia 

Greetz Melvin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RogerRobert (21. Dezember 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> hast du die kurbel mit pedale gewogen??



Wie kommst du darauf? Natürlich nicht


----------



## stylo (21. Dezember 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Natürlich nicht



ja weil 915 ist echt fett und das ohne lager also lagerschalen


----------



## RogerRobert (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja, leicht ist sie nicht. Aber zumindest leichter als ich zunächst dacht. Ich weiß aber auch nicht was die Press-Fit- Lager wiegen.


----------



## RogerRobert (23. Dezember 2011)

Weiß jemand was für ein Press-Fit Lager man brauch um in dem V3 Rahmen eine Descendant Kurbel zu verbauen? Die gibts ja nur mit GPX-Innenlager oder kann man die auch einzeln bekommen? 

Vielleicht weiß jemand Rat?

Grüße, F


----------



## lipmo51 (23. Dezember 2011)

du brauchst ja auch ein GXP PressFit Innenlager,wenn du die descendant fahren willst 
Kannst du von Truvativ kaufen für ca 30,-
oder von Reset Racing für 130,-


----------



## metzklau (23. Dezember 2011)

Hi, mal was anderes...

hat jemand erfahrungen mit Titanfedern im supreme DH v2?

wie viel macht denn das vom gewicht her?
verbessern sich irgendwie die Fahreigenschaften, wenn ich die Stahlfeder im DHX 5.0 gegen eine Titanfeder mit der selben Federhärte tausche?

hab da leider keine Ahnung davon ...

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe ;-)

Frohe Weihnachten allerseits,
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff Ã¤s hÃ¤ll (24. Dezember 2011)

Fahrverhalten? Nein...

Manche Leute sprechen von besserem Ansprechverhalten von Titanfedern... Ist aber nicht spÃ¼rbar! 

Gewicht? Ja... je weniger Windungen die Titanfeder hat, umso mehr Gewicht kannst du natÃ¼rlich sparen, ist wie bei den Stahlfedern! 

Ist allerdings teures Geld wenn du ca. 150â¬ fÃ¼r eine Titanfeder gegen die lÃ¤cherlichen 35â¬ fÃ¼r eine Stahlfeder rechnest... 

Sie wÃ¼rde nur auf der Waage und von der Optik her was bringen... Zudem ermÃ¼den die Titanfeder etwas schneller und dadurch fÃ¼hlt sie sich nach einiger Zeit schon etwas weicher an... 

Musst du wissen... Merken wirst du es aber nicht...


----------



## metzklau (24. Dezember 2011)

alles klar, vielen dank 

dann investier ich lieber noch ein bisschen in meine Gesundheit und steck die 150â¬ in ein gescheites neckbrace ;-)


----------



## CQB (24. Dezember 2011)

Servus,

ich plane, mir ein Commencal V2 aufzubauen, kann mir jemand ein paar technische Daten zukommen lassen?

ich bräuchte infos zu:

Steuersatz? 1.5?
Tretlager 83?
Sattelstütze? 31,6?
EBL vom Dämpfer?
und Einbaubreite vom Hinterrad?

kann mir da jemand Auskunft geben !!


----------



## lipmo51 (24. Dezember 2011)

steht bei commencal alles auf der homepage


----------



## stylo (24. Dezember 2011)

CQB schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich plane, mir ein Commencal V2 aufzubauen, kann mir jemand ein paar technische Daten zukommen lassen?
> 
> ...



http://www.commencal-bikes.de/downloads/commencal_techbook_2011_fr.pdf


----------



## stylo (24. Dezember 2011)

so leute euch auch nochmal frohe weihnachten






das neue für die neue saison
hoffentlich kann ichs bald einreiten,fall noch nen bissl verletzungsbedingt aus


----------



## Marius96 (25. Dezember 2011)

Schick!
Sieht es nur auf dem foto so aus,oder ist das rad wirklich pink?


----------



## stylo (25. Dezember 2011)

Alter das sind schlechte lichtverhältnisse u mitm handy fotografiert ,das ist rot matt


----------



## Marius96 (25. Dezember 2011)

Säh aber garnicht soo schlecht aus,wie ich finde..
Wie viel bringts auf die Waage,mit den Marzocchi Teilen?


----------



## stylo (25. Dezember 2011)

Mmh Na mit der schweren mtb Feder im Dämpfer u der hussefelt u den schweren deetraks laut personenwaage 18kg,ne k9 Performance-Feder kommt erstmal noch dann wirds nochmal richtig gewogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (25. Dezember 2011)

Okay,hätte jetzt mehr erwartet.
wie läuft der roco?


----------



## stylo (25. Dezember 2011)

Ja keine Ahnung,bin noch nicht gefahren,fall wegen ner handgelenksverletzung noch ne Weile 
Wie fährt sich denn dein bock??


----------



## Marius96 (26. Dezember 2011)

Oh,dann gute besserung 
Läuft 1A. Commencal eben! 
Dämpfer ist jetzt nicht soo der Knaller,aber wird wahrscheinlich noch geändert.
Bin aber echt zufrieden!


----------



## stylo (26. Dezember 2011)

Welchen dämpfer hast du drin??hab den roco auch nur weil ich nen Schnäppchen mit gemacht hab.
Wie schwer ist dein hobel?


----------



## Marius96 (26. Dezember 2011)

Ist noch der Van R drin..der muss aufjedenfall raus 
ehm..ich schätze so um die 17,7kg ,jedenfalls unter 18.
Mit der Kurbel hab ich ca.500g rausgeholt und naja die boxxer rc ist ja auch recht leicht,kann man halt nur nicht viel einstellen.
Ansonsten lässt sich sicher nochwas mit Ti feder und neuen laufrädern machen,aber irgendwann reichts auch 
Ich fahr ja noch keine rennen..


----------



## Mr.A (27. Dezember 2011)

Der Roco WC ist mM. nach ein sehr guter Dämpfer, zumindest wenn er etwas auf den Rahmen abgestimmt wird.
Hatte mal einen MP-getunten in meinem Sunn Radical...der lief wirklich erste Sahne.


----------



## Dennis K (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte mal einen roco wc, ich glaub vor 3 Jahren, oder so. 
Der Lied absolut beschissen, Die Einstellungen waren mir nicht sensibel genug. 
Nach der ersten Woche ist der einstellknopf für den Renoirs abgefallen. xD

Also für mich war es ein echter Segen, als ich auf den Dhx5 umgestiegen bin!


----------



## Apeman (27. Dezember 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> so leute euch auch nochmal frohe weihnachten
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 kommt gut! na dann mal gute besserung, dass das gute stück nicht nur rumsteht... 
welche größe hast du denn da? schaut nach einem s/m rahmen aus!?

ich fahre auch einen roco wc im v2 und nach ein paar kleineren problemen und einer halben saison hatte ich ihn dann auch perfekt auf mich abgestimmt. bin aber auch kein reiner "racer"... deshalb hat es mich auch nicht gestört, dass er nicht gleich am ersten tag 100%ig  lief und für den preis gibt es mmn nix besseres...


----------



## stylo (27. Dezember 2011)

Das mit der Verletzung wird sich noch ne Weile hinziehen,also bis Sommer auf alle fälle.
Das ist nen roco tst r,hab den auch nur genommen weils halt wirklich nen mega schäppchen war für nen neuen Dämpfer.ja ist nen s/m wirkt aber aufm Bild echt gleich,aber durch die -1er hülse wirds doch schon lang,bin ja auch nur 172cm ich denke mal da passt das schon perfekt.aber bin vorher nen v10 gefahren,bin da auch mal auf den Unterschied gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMG (27. Dezember 2011)

hallo zusammen!

nächste woche kommt mein dh v3 
hab auf vielen bildern gesehen das manche nur die kettenstrebe vor der kette schützen und manche auch das obere rohr. ich fände es schöner nur unten nen schlauch drum zu wickeln... deswegen wollte ich mal fragen ob einer von euch auch nur unten was gemacht hat und sagen kann wie dann das obere rohr nach ner zeit aussieht!?

liebe grüße
martin


----------



## taff äs häll (27. Dezember 2011)

Scheiss auf Schlauch! 

Nimm die Flauschseite vom Klettband! sieht echt besser aus! ;-) 

Gibts bei Conrad für wenig Mäuse in großen Flächen... 

Oben habe ich nur ein bisschen abgeklebt, nicht wirklich viel!


----------



## HeavyMG (27. Dezember 2011)

sieht echt schicker aus! danke für den tip


----------



## Apeman (29. Dezember 2011)

muß jetzt noch mal fragen wie ihr das mit der 203er scheibe am v2 hr gelöst habt. bei mir passt trotz richtigem postmount die avid elexir nicht richtig. mußte dann eine adapterscheibe unterlegen... hier hatte mal einer was von drei einstellungen geschrieben bei denen der adapter nicht benötigt wird. finde es aber iwie nicht... evtl bin ich blind.
wie habt ihr das gemacht. oder habe ich den falschen adapter von avid bekommen?


----------



## M.N. (29. Dezember 2011)

Soweit ich das weiß ist das ganze für 200 mm Scheiben ausgelegt, d.h. unter dem Bremssattel muss eine Unterlegscheibe montiert werden. Ich meine dass die (besagten 3 Möglichkeiten) nur dafür da sind wo die Bremse auf der Scheibe greift!


----------



## Dennis K (29. Dezember 2011)

Also ich fahre eine 203mm Scheibe mit formula the One Bremse. 
Der Bremssattel ist direkt auf der Aufnahme montiert. 

Die Aufnahme habe ich in der mittleren Position und das passt alles wunderbar. 
Habe da bisher keine Probleme gehabt. 

Die drei Positionen der Aufnahme ändern wie schon gesagt den Punkt, wie die Zange auf die Scheibe greift und damit die krafteinflüsse auf den Hinterbau beim Bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (29. Dezember 2011)

@dennis....hast du die originalen formula bremsscheiben??


----------



## M.N. (29. Dezember 2011)

Dennis K schrieb:


> Die drei Positionen der Aufnahme ändern wie schon gesagt den Punkt, wie die Zange auf die Scheibe greift und damit die krafteinflüsse auf den Hinterbau beim Bremsen.




Kannst du mehr dazu sagen, gibt es eine Erklärung. Oder ist es reine Geschmackssache wie man es fährt?


----------



## Dennis K (29. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe die aktuellen formulascheiben, nicht die Spider Disc, sondern die Standard. 
Die laufen tadellos und sehen meiner Meinung nach besser aus als die alten..

Ich habe die informationen mal aus einem Video von Commencal, in dem sie den 2011er atherton Rahmen vorgestellt haben. Da wurden dann eben auch die verstellmöglichkeiten erläutert. 

Also es ist hauptsächlich Geschmacksache, wie man das ganze einstellt. 
Durch die Einstellmöglichkeiten hat man Einfluss auf das bremsnicken, oder darauf, wie sich der Hinterbau beim Bremsen versteift. 

Das jetzt en Detail zu erklären wäre ohne Darstellung etwas zu physikalisch. 
Mit den Kräften, wie was wann auf den hinterbau wirkt. 
( ich bin im Moment noch auf der Arbeit, deshalb kann ich das jetzt nicht ausschweifend erklären )

Auch doch mal nach dem Video zur Vorstellung des Rahmen, das ist zwar auf englisch, aber ich denke das versteht man alles. 

Ansonsten kann ich das heute Abend gerne nochmal detaillierter erklären.


----------



## M.N. (29. Dezember 2011)

Dennis K schrieb:


> Also ich habe die aktuellen formulascheiben, nicht die Spider Disc, sondern die Standard.
> Die laufen tadellos und sehen meiner Meinung nach besser aus als die alten..
> 
> Ich habe die informationen mal aus einem Video von Commencal, in dem sie den 2011er atherton Rahmen vorgestellt haben. Da wurden dann eben auch die verstellmöglichkeiten erläutert.
> ...



Würde mich wirklich Interessieren, wenn du die Zeit findest gerne. Gerne auch das Video.

Besten! 

Greetz Melvin


----------



## metzklau (29. Dezember 2011)

Also ich fahr ne Avid Code an meinem und hab den Bremssattel halt mit den beigelegten scheiben (die eine hat ne krümmung nach innen, das gegenstück dazu nach aussen - logisch ) montiert, funktioniert wunderbar...

hab die CS2 scheiben montiert und fahre auch die mittlere position vom Bremssattelhalter


----------



## Get_down (29. Dezember 2011)

taff äs häll's bike


----------



## Apeman (29. Dezember 2011)

thx leute! ich schau mir das mal genauer an. hab mich schon immer gewundert für was die einstellung gut sein soll...

p.s. hab mal nach dem video gesucht. ab 7:09 wird das thema kutz angeschnitten.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbh0i-Fq3IE"]MTB-Freeride TV - Folge 10 - Commencal Bike PrÃÂ¤sentation 2009      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## M.N. (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube der Dennis K muss das ausführlich erklären. Ich finde die Aussage im Film irgendwie lahm... es hat mit dem an/einbremsen in Kurven was zu tun, schön gesagt, aber das es was mit dem Bremsverhalten zu tun hat, habe auch ich mir denken können.


----------



## RogerRobert (30. Dezember 2011)

Geiles Bike das von Taff äs häll 

Das ist mein neues, ein Komplettrad Supreme V3 mit ein paar kleinen Umbauten. Kommen aber noch ein paar dazu 

Und hier gibt es noch eine kurzen Bericht mit Fotos und Video


----------



## stylo (30. Dezember 2011)

ich glaub das hat auch noch was mit der kräfteverteilung und das einnickens,also die bremskräfte/Drehmomente in die dämpfung zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. Dezember 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Und hier gibt es noch eine kurzen Bericht mit Fotos und Video




"Du hast nicht die nötigen Rechte, um die Entwurfsvorschau zu sehen."


----------



## Dennis K (30. Dezember 2011)

Ja im Prinzip stimmt das schon so, wie im video. 
Sry ich hatte gestern Abend keine zeit mehr. Ich muss mal gucken, ob ich das heute vielleicht hinbekomme. 

Es geht bei den Einstellungen eigentlich nur darum, ob sich der Hinterbau beim Bremsen verhärtet, oder ob er durch die Bremskraft einsackt. 

Ich hoffe ihr versteht das auch ohne Zeichnung dazu:

Wenn sich die Bremsscheibe in Bewegung befindet und ihr dann die Bremse betätigt wirkt ja aufgrund der sich bewegenden Scheibe eine kraft auf das gesamte System des Hinterbaus. 
Die kraft ergibt sich einfach aus der rotationsgeschwindigkeit der Scheibe. 

In der untersten Position ist der Bremssattel weit vorne auf der Scheibe positioniert. 
Also quasi leicht zum Hauptrahmen hingeneigt. Wenn jetzt die Bremse betätigt wird, entsteht eine kraft, die schräg nach unten vorne wirkt. 
Deshalb sollte der Hinterbau verhärten, da das System auf dem sag des Dämpfers gezogen wird. 

In der höchsten/ hintersten Position befindet sich der Bremssattel weiter hinten über der Bremsscheibe und ist leicht nach hinten geneigt. Bei einer Betätigung der Bremse ergibt sich dann eine kraft, die nach schräg vorne oben wirkt. 
Also direkt so wie der Hinterbau auch einfedert. Dadurch wird bremsnicken und das gezielte einsacken des Hinterbaus durch Bremsen verstärkt. 

Die Position in der Mitte sitzt eben genau dazwischen. 
Da müsste eine nahezu horizontale kraft entstehen, die dann eben das mittelmaß aus beiden extremen bewirkt.


----------



## Dennis K (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe ich bin jetzt nicht zu verwirrt, oder so..
Ich habe mich schon lange nicht mehr mit Physik Theorie beschäftigt. 
Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich iwo Quark erzähle.. xD


----------



## RogerRobert (30. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> "Du hast nicht die nötigen Rechte, um die Entwurfsvorschau zu sehen."



Versteh ich nicht  funzt der Link nicht oder was?


----------



## RogerRobert (30. Dezember 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht  funzt der Link nicht oder was?



Ahhh jetzt schnall ichs. Hier ist der richtige Link


----------



## taff äs häll (30. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schöner Bericht! Sehr schöne Fahraufnahmen!  

Mein Bike kommt im Januar wieder... dann im schönen rot-orange!  

Vllt. hab ich bis dahin ja auch irgendwann mal diesen kack Stopfen für die Zugverlegung...


----------



## Get_down (30. Dezember 2011)

> Mein Bike kommt im Januar wieder... dann im schönen rot-orange!


Das V3? Wie sieht des mit der Garantie aus?


Kann sein dass die Antwort schon wo steht, bin zu faul zum lesen...


----------



## HeavyMG (30. Dezember 2011)

garantie is weg


----------



## taff äs häll (30. Dezember 2011)

Egal... Die Athertons auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (2. Januar 2012)

Rot-Orange hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr geil an.


----------



## Get_down (2. Januar 2012)

schwarz sieht an den Rahmen  aus.
Aber die Garantie gilt doch eh nur bei nicht absichtlich herbeigeführten Schäden oder? Und sonen massiven Rahmen sollte man doch nicht kaputt kriegen....



Glaub ich


----------



## taff äs häll (2. Januar 2012)

Schwarz... Schwarz wird schon nen anderes V3  

Brauchte mal was knalliges!


----------



## Get_down (2. Januar 2012)

LilaGrünSchottenmuster


----------



## taff äs häll (2. Januar 2012)

Was knalliges... Nicht was zum kotzen


----------



## stylo (5. Januar 2012)

hat jemand von euch mal den v2 in s/m ohne dämpfer gewogen??was wiegt der??weil mach mir gerade mal ne auflistung wo ich gewicht sparen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (5. Januar 2012)

Mit neuem Kleinzeug:






es wird noch der Sattel, Kettenblatt, Griffe und Lenker getauscht.


P.s. und jetzt mit einer 180er Bremsscheibe (anstelle der 203er) in der oberen Einstellung direkt drauf geschraubt. Jetzt brauche ich keinen Adapter mehr...


----------



## lipmo51 (7. Januar 2012)

Da ist er ja endlich


----------



## taff äs häll (7. Januar 2012)

Ich feier es jetzt schon! Meiner kommt auch dann nächste Woche!


----------



## lipmo51 (7. Januar 2012)

ICH glaub da noch nicht dran....
Aber evtl hast du ja mehr Glück


----------



## liltrialer (7. Januar 2012)

alter scholli Das sieht ja derbe geil aus. Hau dir da bitte deemax laufräder rein PORNO


----------



## liltrialer (7. Januar 2012)

und nen schwarz glänzender commencal schriftzug fänd ich auch passend


----------



## taff äs häll (7. Januar 2012)

liltrialer schrieb:


> und nen schwarz glänzender commencal schriftzug fänd ich auch passend



Was meinst du was bei ihm gerade auf dem Schreibtisch liegt?


----------



## lipmo51 (7. Januar 2012)

ja die Decals sind schon da


----------



## liltrialer (7. Januar 2012)

junge junge. Also wenns auf einmal weg ist in willingen weißte wer es hat


----------



## taff äs häll (7. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub dann gibts Tote...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (7. Januar 2012)

nein,dann gibts keine TOTE,.....
Dann gibts ein V10


----------



## liltrialer (7. Januar 2012)

hehe lackierste dir dann auch schwarz matt  HAHA VORHER NATÜRLICH SCHON SANDSTRAHLEN LASSEN


----------



## nollak (7. Januar 2012)

Sieht in schwarz richtig geil aus!


----------



## san_andreas (7. Januar 2012)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Da ist er ja endlich



Mensch lipmo, du überrascht mich farbtechnisch ja total !


----------



## san_andreas (7. Januar 2012)

Hier gibts super Commencal Angebote:

http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/Search/commencal


----------



## pyroGhost (8. Januar 2012)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Da ist er ja endlich



uiuiuiuiui - in schwarz wirkt der ja nochmal nen Zacken schärfer als in dem blau (an dem ich mich schon totgesehen hab).
Ich bin gespannt. Kannst/willst du schon was zu den Komponenten sagen?
Solls ein komplett schwarzes Bike werden? So in dem Style von dem TR450 (glaub ich), wo nur am Dämpfer rot ist und sonst alles mattschwarz? Oder werdens bunte Anbauteile?

pyro


----------



## lipmo51 (8. Januar 2012)

also erstmal wird alles schwarz blank aufgebaut.
Dann hab ich noch Decals in 2 Farben.
Dann werden wir sehen was besser ausschaut.

Aber das meißte wird einfach schwarz bleiben.
Mein ErsatzLaufradSatz ist CHROM,das sah beim TR450 schon geil aus.


----------



## Marius96 (8. Januar 2012)

Der Flatbar war ein satz mit x.. 
Da fühlt sich so ein Boobar schon besser an.


----------



## Dennis K (8. Januar 2012)

Schönes Ding. ;-)

Nen flatbar habe ich auch nur Auf meinem subday Gefahren. 
Ist nach einer zeit eigentlich ganz schön wieder mit rise zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (8. Januar 2012)

Dankesehr ;-)
Hat mir nicht so von der Sitzposition her gefallen,war einfach zu flach..
Agil war das ganze schon..
Aber so ist es einfach angenehmer


----------



## Apeman (8. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hier gibts super Commencal Angebote:
> 
> http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/Search/commencal




hier gibt es das supreme v2 2010 für nen guten preis:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=76897


----------



## lipmo51 (8. Januar 2012)

das ist aber nicht das Supreme DH v2


----------



## liltrialer (8. Januar 2012)

v2 ist super!


----------



## Apeman (9. Januar 2012)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht das Supreme DH v2



uh! Ã¤h! stimmt... muÃ wohl an der durchzechten nacht gelegen haben

vor 2012 gab es bei crc den 09/10er v2 frame noch fÃ¼r unter â¬800.- ohne dÃ¤mpfer. jetzt sind die preise wieder oben!?


tante edit: ist glaube ich untergegangen..."fÃ¤hrt jemand hinten eine 180er scheibe am v2?"


----------



## Karthoum (9. Januar 2012)

Falls jemand überlegt, sich ein neues V2 zuzulegen:
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=302133
Ist ein guter Preis, finde ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liltrialer (9. Januar 2012)

ich kann bikeparts-online nur empfehlen. Machen super preise, schnellen versan und nette leute!!!


----------



## Karthoum (10. Januar 2012)

liltrialer schrieb:


> ich kann bikeparts-online nur empfehlen. Machen super preise, schnellen versan und nette leute!!!


Dann hoffe ich mal das mein V2 schnell kommt, kann schon langsam nicht mehr still sitzen...


----------



## Apeman (10. Januar 2012)

So jetzt bin ich fertig mit spamen 





Neu sind Sattel,180er Bremsscheibe, 36er Kettenblatt und Flatbar. Die Kurbel wird gefahren  solange sie funtzt! Kabel und Gabelschaft werden noch gekürzt und die  schwarzen ODI Griffe liegen auch schon hier. Damit ist es ready for 2012  ;-)
Bessere Fotos kommen wenn ich wieder Zeit habe.


----------



## liltrialer (10. Januar 2012)

die 180er passt aber nicht ganz wa


----------



## Apeman (10. Januar 2012)

naja, ich hatte keine andere wahl. die 203er hat ohne adapter nicht gepasst, weil sie oben am bremssattel schleift und die 180er ist ca. 1cm unter der "oberen" kannte vom bremssattel. aber das dürfte kein problem sein.


----------



## liltrialer (10. Januar 2012)

versuchs mal mit der 200ter und nen paar kleinen unterlegscheiben.


----------



## Apeman (11. Januar 2012)

liltrialer schrieb:


> versuchs mal mit der 200ter und nen paar kleinen unterlegscheiben.



ein paar seiten zuvor wurde das thema schon mal behandelt. leider kam bis jetzt nichts gescheites bei raus. ich hab die 203er bs (mit spacern) jetzt ein jahr am hinterrad gefahren und dass ohne probleme. commencal gibt darauf aber keine garantie... deswegen der versuch mit der 180er scheibe.
fahr eine avid elixir cr am rad und da hab ich bis jetzt keine passende 200er scheibe gefunden. wollte erst mal schauen ob was von den sachen passt, die ich eh schon zuhause rumliegen hab


----------



## stylo (11. Januar 2012)

hat jemand von euch noch so nen x.9 matchmaker rechts für formula the one oder noch die originale klemme fürn trigger x.0 o x.9??

greetz


----------



## RogerRobert (12. Januar 2012)

Fährt jemand einen CCDB im V3? Ich bin gerade am überlegen was für einen Dämpfer ich reinbauen könnte. Habe gerade meinen alten RC4 mit 350er Feder verbaut und das passt eigentlich ganz gut. Passt der DB? Da sollte man wohl eine etwas weichere Feder fahren, also dann 300er oder 325er... Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## RogerRobert (12. Januar 2012)

stylo schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch noch so nen x.9 matchmaker rechts für formula the one oder noch die originale klemme fürn trigger x.0 o x.9??



So eine X0-Klemme hätte ich noch rumliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (12. Januar 2012)

@rogerrobert....also wenn de die los werden willst dann schick mir mal bitte ne pm


----------



## taff äs häll (13. Januar 2012)

Sieht so zwar noch nicht porno aus... Aber ich glaube ohne Blitz bei Tageslicht und mit Stickern wird das Gefährt doch recht GEIL!!!!


----------



## nollak (13. Januar 2012)

Farbe gefällt. Bin gespannt aufs Rad.


----------



## Mr.A (13. Januar 2012)

hmm die orginal Farbe gefällt mir besser...bin trotzdem schon neugierig wie das bike nacher aussieht.


----------



## teatimetom (13. Januar 2012)

hi alex! Grüsse


----------



## Ralph1993 (14. Januar 2012)

orange geht ja mal gar nicht XD aber mal schauen wenn es steht!


----------



## Mr.A (14. Januar 2012)

servus Tom 
hast Lust mal in Wildbad zu fahren den Winter?


----------



## teatimetom (14. Januar 2012)

Mr.A schrieb:


> servus Tom
> hast Lust mal in Wildbad zu fahren den Winter?



gerne  
hab wenig zeit bis zum 06.02., dann komm ich mal zu euch, sofern im februar kein schnee liegt


----------



## taff äs häll (14. Januar 2012)

Ich bin mal eher gespannt wie die Farbe live ausschaut... Hatte eigentlich rot-Orange bestellt! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (14. Januar 2012)

Achso das Bild kommt vom Pulverer.

Dann mach mal nen gescheites wenn du den Rahmen da hast!


----------



## lipmo51 (14. Januar 2012)

das wird nicht besser aussehen 

Eigentlich sollte es ja SO aussehen :


----------



## nollak (14. Januar 2012)

Also da liegt einiges zwischen.


----------



## taff äs häll (14. Januar 2012)

Jep... Wenn man das Bild nen bissl shoppt, sollte es passen... 

Mir wurde von Nicolai der Ral-Ton 2001 gesagt... Der soll es auch eigentlich sein... Wie gesagt... Morgen hole ich es ab... Dann sehen wirs! ;-)


----------



## stylo (14. Januar 2012)

kennt jemand von euch die RAL-Nr von dem rot mat vom supreme v2 dh??


----------



## san_andreas (14. Januar 2012)

@taff: der ist ja schön zugepulvert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CQB (14. Januar 2012)

Ach Leute, ich benötige mal kurz Hilfe und zwar bin ich auf der suche nach diesen "Spacern" die den Dämpfer mittig auf den Buchsen halten. benötige die für des 2010 Supreme DH.
Hat da eventuell jemand eine Part. Nr. ?

Grüße

Edit: kann mir die jemand identifizieren? müssten ja diese sein, oder?


----------



## nollak (14. Januar 2012)

Die kannst du einzeln kaufen. Musst nur das Buchsenmaß kennen, dann kannste die eigentlich überall bestellen.


----------



## Get_down (15. Januar 2012)

V3 in Perlmutt-Weiss mit schwarzer Wippe und schwarzen Details?


----------



## taff äs häll (15. Januar 2012)

SO! Hier ist der Haufen! Man ich klopp mir gleich nochmal einen!


----------



## Lore (15. Januar 2012)

killer, nur fehlt da noch der fender..


----------



## taff äs häll (15. Januar 2012)

Den braucht es noch!!!! BOH! Das wäre dann super! 

Ne K9 Stahlfeder kommt auch noch  Und passende Gabeldecals...


----------



## M.N. (15. Januar 2012)

CQB schrieb:


> Ach Leute, ich benötige mal kurz Hilfe und zwar bin ich auf der suche nach diesen "Spacern" die den Dämpfer mittig auf den Buchsen halten. benötige die für des 2010 Supreme DH.
> Hat da eventuell jemand eine Part. Nr. ?
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Part Nr. Kenne ich nicht, aber hier kannst du sie für 13 Euro bekommen: 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=72243


----------



## CQB (15. Januar 2012)

M.N. schrieb:


> Part Nr. Kenne ich nicht, aber hier kannst du sie für 13 Euro bekommen:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=72243



Da ist ja auch die Grafik her ^^, ich wollte es nur nochmal bestätigt haben, danke !


----------



## nollak (15. Januar 2012)

Taff sieht gut aus! Aber Rot-orange isses jetzt nicht wirklich, oder kommt das aufm Foto nicht richtig rüber?


----------



## rallleb (15. Januar 2012)

@ Verückte Mongo Junge

Sehr schön "DER GERÄT" für 2012, Junge!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (16. Januar 2012)

es ist definitiv mehr orange als rot, aber das macht mmn nichts. orange kommt ganz groß dieses jahr!


----------



## taff äs häll (16. Januar 2012)

So... Das Teil hab ich dann heute nochmal bei Tageslicht fotografiert... ;-) 













Hinten an der Schwinge kommen die Decals wieder runter... ;-) Vllt. kommt noch irgendwo grafisch verschönert das V3 DH hin... mal sehen


----------



## Ralph1993 (16. Januar 2012)

sieht doch gar net so schlecht aus, aber mein fall wäre es nicht!


----------



## Forstking (18. Januar 2012)

ich finds geil! mal ne Abwechselung zum blau...


----------



## CommencalFamily (18. Januar 2012)

Find ich nen richtigen Hammer! Absolut einzigartiger Stil.. Daumen hoch!


----------



## lipmo51 (18. Januar 2012)

das sieht TOP aus.
AAAAAAAAAAAAH ! Die innenverlegten Züge sind so geil.
Schön clean


----------



## Get_down (19. Januar 2012)

Ich find den oberen Aufbabscher zu gross aber sonst sehr geil!
Mir ist so grad aufgefallen, dass man bei den Zügen immer die Bremsen ausbauen müsste, wenn man ne Startnummer bei nem Rennen dranmachen will...


----------



## lipmo51 (19. Januar 2012)

???????????????????
Mach die Startnummer doch mit Kabelbindern dran


----------



## taff äs häll (19. Januar 2012)

wird doch eh seitlich eingeschnitten... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2012)

Lipmo, wo bleibt das schwarze Ungeheuer ?


----------



## lipmo51 (19. Januar 2012)

joaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh....
keine Ahnung....
kann aber nicht mehr lange dauern


----------



## taff äs häll (20. Januar 2012)

Es wird! 

Lipmo deine Sticker sind übrigens gepackt und ich warte noch auf den Stopfen, dann gehts auf zu dir! 

Bei mir fehlt jetzt nur noch der Stopfen der nächste Woche auch kommen sollte und ne weichere Feder... 

UND DER FENDER VON LORE!!!!!


----------



## lipmo51 (20. Januar 2012)

perfekt mit den Gabeldecals !


----------



## liltrialer (20. Januar 2012)

mir haben die alten besser gefallen.


----------



## taff äs häll (20. Januar 2012)

Live ist das nochmal ne andere Nummer! Und bei Tageslicht... Aber es schneit und ist düster... 

Aber das nächste Foto kommt erst wenn jetzt alles da ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (21. Januar 2012)

Die ersten Gabeldecals haben mir besser gefallen.  Aber mal was anderes


----------



## liltrialer (21. Januar 2012)

jowa ich find das ist jetzt zu viel orange,.. Das gold hat sich vorher dann so schön wiederholt. naja ist wie gesagt geschmackssache.


----------



## taff äs häll (21. Januar 2012)

Ich sag ja! ;-)

Live ne andere Geschichte! ;-)

Durch die Saint Parts und die Kashima Geschichte ist da eh schon genug Gold dran...


----------



## lipmo51 (21. Januar 2012)

ich find das mit den neuen Decals 10000x besser 

Aber das ist ja alles Gayschmackssache


----------



## liltrialer (21. Januar 2012)

lipmo junge! 
Mach mal dein bike fertig Will was sehen  Ich hätte mir jetzt fast auch nen v3 kaufen müssen, denn mein sponsor hat rumgezickt und wollte mir kein trans schicken.. naja ich habs doch noch iwie hinbekommen


----------



## Get_down (21. Januar 2012)

GAYschmakssache? Du mich auch Wo gibtsn die Decals? Oder sind das einfach nur ausgedruckte Logos?


----------



## taff äs häll (21. Januar 2012)

Beim User Schneidwerk! ;-)

Sind schon richtige geplottete Decals! ;-)


----------



## siggi985 (24. Januar 2012)

Hi @ all,
hat zufällig einer in der Nürnberger/Erlanger Umgebung ein Supreme DH V2 in S/M Zwecks Größe gucken? Und verkauft irgendwer ein Supreme DH V2 Factory in S/M oder besser L/XL?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Apeman (24. Januar 2012)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Beim User Schneidwerk! ;-)
> 
> Sind schon richtige geplottete Decals! ;-)




danke! hab ihn gleich mal angefunkt


----------



## Apeman (24. Januar 2012)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> hat zufällig einer in der Nürnberger/Erlanger Umgebung ein Supreme DH V2 in S/M Zwecks Größe gucken? Und verkauft irgendwer ein Supreme DH V2 Factory in S/M oder besser L/XL?
> Danke schonmal



hi, wie groß bist du? komme aus dem raum nürnberg. ich fahre eins in gr. L und bin 1,88 groß. passt perfekt.

hier im bikemrkt werden zzt. zwei verkauft.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/460165/cat/all

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/464392/cat/all

das 2009er in schwarz für den kompl. preis von 1700.- kannst ja neu lackieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (24. Januar 2012)

Bin 1,86m, drum tendiere ich eh zum L, das S/M würde es momentan nur billiger geben (was halt nix bringt wenns zu kurz ist)! Würde es gerne in dem blau haben und nur den Rahmen + Dämpfer nachdem ich noch ein paar Teile rumfliegen hab  Find es in der Farbe am schönsten  Wenn sich nix finden lässt werde ich wohl nach nem 2012er V3 ausschau halten


----------



## Mr.A (24. Januar 2012)

wie groß bist du?


----------



## siggi985 (24. Januar 2012)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Bin 1,86m


----------



## Mr.A (24. Januar 2012)

dann brauchst du ein L


----------



## Apeman (25. Januar 2012)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Bin 1,86m, drum tendiere ich eh zum L, das S/M wÃ¼rde es momentan nur billiger geben (was halt nix bringt wenns zu kurz ist)! WÃ¼rde es gerne in dem blau haben und nur den Rahmen + DÃ¤mpfer nachdem ich noch ein paar Teile rumfliegen hab  Find es in der Farbe am schÃ¶nsten  Wenn sich nix finden lÃ¤sst werde ich wohl nach nem 2012er V3 ausschau halten




also das L brauchst du auf jeden, wenn du es als dh bike fahren willst. als freerider wÃ¼rde der M rahmen auch noch gehen (wird halt dann verspielter und ist nicht mehr so laufruhig). meine gabel wird immo neu gelackt, aber die dÃ¼rfte spÃ¤testens in einem monat wieder in meinem bike drinnen sein. evtl kann ich dich ja mal am erlanger hausberg probesitzen lassen 

edit:
bei der bucht gibt es zzt. das v3 incl. Fox DHX RC4 fÃ¼r â¬1.742.-

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Commencal-Su...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2316b75b9f


----------



## siggi985 (25. Januar 2012)

Also meine Suche hat sich erledigt, hab mir jetzt einen Supreme 8 Rahmen samt Rc4 geordert, der Rahmen hat Dualcrown freigabe und auf die variablen Ausfallenden kann ich verzichten nachdem die Saison eh wenig gefahren wird  Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Apeman (26. Januar 2012)

gute wahl!

hab heute leider feststellen müßen, dass mein hinterbau spiel hat. wenn ich das supreme am sattel etwas anhebe, dann gibt der hinterbau ca. 1 cm nach. kann es sein dass es die dämpferbuchsen sind oder das hauptlager? sollte ja sicher nicht sein. hier im forum habe ich was von unterlegscheiben gelesen. die sollen bei den 2009er model geholfen haben?

kannt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## Blindside09 (26. Januar 2012)

bei mir lösen sich manchmal die schrauben von der umlenkung dadurch hats dann auch immer ein bischen spiel.


----------



## mex racer (26. Januar 2012)

Ich kenne diese Probleme bei baujahr 2009 musst du zusaetzliche unterlagenscheiben oder ein neue unterlagscheibe fertigen die dicker. Bei meinem 2010 hatte ich das Problem das ich hauptlager zu viel axialspiel hatte, dadurch sind lager beschaedigt worden. Ich habe neue Lager montiert und mir demensprechend Distanzscheiben gefertigt. Seitdem hatte ich kein spiel mehr. Alle commencal die kenne haben diese Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (27. Januar 2012)

okay danke. bau heute mal die lager aus und überprüfe noch einmal alle schrauben. woran erkenne ich denn, dass ein lager defekt ist? kam bis jetzt noch nie in den genuss eines wechseln zu müßen...


----------



## M.N. (27. Januar 2012)

Apeman schrieb:


> okay danke. bau heute mal die lager aus und überprüfe noch einmal alle schrauben. woran erkenne ich denn, dass ein lager defekt ist? kam bis jetzt noch nie in den genuss eines wechseln zu müßen...



Lass die Lager mal in der Hand laufen, Daumen u. Zeigefinger. Merkst du dann sofort wenn diese hin sind!


----------



## biker_marv (29. Januar 2012)

hey hab mal ne frage....

welche tretlagerbreite hat das v2 ? 

ist das 68/73 mm oder 83 mm ? 

bräuchte unbedingt hilfe habe schon überall bei google geschaut aber leider nichts gefunden...

danke..


----------



## M.N. (29. Januar 2012)

83 mm !


----------



## biker_marv (29. Januar 2012)

danke


----------



## ihateyouhihi (29. Januar 2012)

..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.N. (29. Januar 2012)

dann 300 oder 350 je nach Geschmack!


----------



## Mr.A (30. Januar 2012)

ja 300-350


----------



## Apeman (30. Januar 2012)

Danke Leute! Hatte nur Spiel im Hinterbau, da sich die unterste Schraube in der Umlenkung gelöst hatte. Das war eine ganz schöne Fummelei die Umlenkung mit den Spacern wieder reinzufriemeln. Hab dann auch gleich die Lager mit dem Heißluftföhn rausbekommen und neu gefettet. Jetzt passt wieder alles.

@ihateyouhihi: ich fahre zzt. mit 89kg eine 350er. Je nach geschmack passt also 300-350.


----------



## ihateyouhihi (30. Januar 2012)

Super ! Danke.


----------



## taff äs häll (2. Februar 2012)

So! Hier ist es jetzt! 

Auf den Stopfen wartet man seit 3 Wochen... Heute war ich es satt! 

Kommt noch nen Fender von Lore und wenn ich genau weiß welche, dann auch eine TI-Feder...

That´s it!


----------



## don-quichotto (2. Februar 2012)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> So! Hier ist es jetzt!
> 
> Auf den Stopfen wartet man seit 3 Wochen... Heute war ich es satt!
> 
> ...



Unfaßbar gut!


----------



## lipmo51 (2. Februar 2012)

top !!!


----------



## Jussi (2. Februar 2012)

Stopfen vom Steuerrohr?
Guck mal auf meiner Seite da ist ein Bild mit einer Kabeldurchführung für 20 Cent.
Müsste auch noch welche hier haben!


----------



## taff äs häll (2. Februar 2012)

Genau sowas bräuchte ich! Wo hast du das her?


----------



## Jussi (2. Februar 2012)

Die gibts bei Conrad aber ich guck mal nochmal mach der Größe. 
Evt hab ich ja auch noch einen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (2. Februar 2012)

Gefunden.

Außen ca. 24mm 
Innen ca. 19mm
Dicke (Blechdicke) ich hab glaubig 2mm genommen!

Kann dir den aber auch geben.

Heißen genau "Kabeldurchführtüllen" falls es jemand noch nicht gefunden hat!

Den Fender gibts nach wie vor nur bei Lore?


----------



## taff äs häll (2. Februar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt eigentlich wenig Lust die Bremsleitung wieder abzumachen! Aber nen Kollege braucht auch noch einen, denke ich bestell da einfach bei Conrad wenn welche! ;-) 

Danke aber für den Tip! 

Die Dudes von Commencal haben nen Brief vor 3 Wochen geschickt... Und ich glaube nicht mehr an die Ankunft davon


----------



## Jussi (2. Februar 2012)

Zur Not würd ich Löcher reinbohren für die Leitungen und dann mit nem Messer von Seite aufschneiden evt funktioniert das ja noch.


----------



## lipmo51 (2. Februar 2012)

ich will einen !! SOFORT


----------



## Jussi (2. Februar 2012)

Einen hab ich noch 

Ihr könnt auch bei Gummivogt.de gucken sucht nach welchen mit Membrane oben!


----------



## taff äs häll (2. Februar 2012)

Also den Fender gibts bei Lore! ;-)

Der ist aber sehr beschäftigt! ;-) Aber ich hoffe die Wartezeit lohnt sich! 

Ehm ich such mich gerade Dull bei Conrad


----------



## Jussi (2. Februar 2012)

Hm, ich denke vor April läuft bei mir eh noch kein Rad brauch noch soooo viele Teile!
Also wenn ihr was über habt...

Dann guck bei Gummivogt.de. Les mal oben durch hab auch jetzt die genauen Maße dabei gegeben.

Sind aber sauteuer ich glaub pro Stück um die 20 Cent ;-)


----------



## lipmo51 (2. Februar 2012)

ich such auch bei Conrad gerade.Wenn ich den heute bestelle,dann hab ich ihn am Samstag.Und dann kann ich die bei Taff direkt abgeben 

los Jussi, mach dich nützlich 
Such mit


----------



## Jussi (2. Februar 2012)

Gummivogt.de

Scheiß auf Conrad! 
Aber ich find sie auch nicht mehr da 
Einen hab ich Montag hab ich evt noch welche was ist er euch Wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (2. Februar 2012)

4 mio


----------



## Jussi (2. Februar 2012)

Ok VERKAUFT für 4 Mille an......... "limpo" 

Klasse du wirst nicht enttäuscht sein!


----------



## Get_down (2. Februar 2012)

taff, was hast du für Pedale?


PS:


----------



## taff äs häll (2. Februar 2012)

Nuke Proof... Die leichtesten davon sind das! ;-) Ich glaub Proton heißen die! ;-)


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Februar 2012)




----------



## M.N. (4. Februar 2012)

...black is beautiful, mir aber wirklich zu schwarz! Geschmackssache!  Aber ein eyecatcher auf jeden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (4. Februar 2012)

morgen gibts die Version mit KONTRAST


----------



## siggi985 (4. Februar 2012)

Mit ein paar Decals siehts denk ich noch besser aus, so ist es schon recht dunkel


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Februar 2012)

Schwarz bleibt meine Lieblingsfarbe,bis ich was dunkleres gefunden habe.


----------



## taff äs häll (4. Februar 2012)

Morgen mit den Eisengrauen Decals! Jungs... Macht euch auf was gefasst! 

Sind schon im Auto!


----------



## don-quichotto (4. Februar 2012)

Megagut, lass bloß den Decalschrott weg!


----------



## nollak (4. Februar 2012)

Sieht bombig aus! Wobei ich auf die Decals gespannt bin denke damit kommts richtig gut.


----------



## ShogunZ (5. Februar 2012)

Die Beiden müssen in einen Post - momentan die schönsten V3's, die ich bis dato gesehen hab! Hut ab!


----------



## lipmo51 (5. Februar 2012)

So,nun mit grauen decals.


----------



## taff äs häll (5. Februar 2012)

Was ein Haufen...





Ein Geiler!!!!


----------



## mtb-freak96 (5. Februar 2012)

@limpo51: hast du den roten Bos dämpfer noch? Mich würde es mal interessieren wie dieser rote Kontrast darin aussieht, aber auch so ein verdammt geiles Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (5. Februar 2012)

ja haben den roten auch noch hier liegen.Aber der ist TR450 von meiner Freundin.


----------



## mtb-freak96 (5. Februar 2012)

Du hast nicht sonderlich Lust den mal für ein Bild dort reinzuhauen?


----------



## lipmo51 (5. Februar 2012)

Ne keine Lust.
und die Buchsenmaße sind ja auch verschieden 

aber hier kannst du sehen wie es aussieht:


----------



## mtb-freak96 (5. Februar 2012)

ok auch gut 
Ja das kenn ich ja schon. Wollte nur mal wissen wie sich das im V3+silberner Schriftzug verhält


----------



## don-quichotto (5. Februar 2012)

Graue Decals auf der 40 find ich ganz geil, auf dem Rahmen tragen die aber zu dick auf. Besser wäre nur ein Schriftzug unterm Unterrohr... 
Sonst aber der Hammer!


----------



## taff äs häll (5. Februar 2012)

Der Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr wird aber wohl eher nicht so lange halten...


----------



## HeavyMG (6. Februar 2012)

ein fender wäre super  wer oder was is lore?


----------



## siggi985 (6. Februar 2012)

Wenn hier grad Fender im Gespräch sind: Weiss einer von euch wo ich nen Fender für das Supreme 8 bzw. V2 herbekomm?


----------



## Lore (6. Februar 2012)

HeavyMG schrieb:


> ein fender wäre super  wer oder was is lore?



angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMG (6. Februar 2012)

hast du noch nen fender übrig? ähm... erstmal... wir sprechen doch vom dämpfer fender!?


----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2012)

@lipmo: Top Rad ! Noch besser als das TR !


----------



## don-quichotto (7. Februar 2012)

@Lore: Hast du nen Foto von dem montierten Fender in dreckig? Würd gerne mal sehen wie viel Dreck das Ding noch durchlässt...


----------



## Jussi (7. Februar 2012)

@Lore hast du für mich auch einen Mitgebaut? Sehen echt saugut aus! 
Marktlücke ;-)


----------



## hollowtech2 (7. Februar 2012)

Einer unserer Mitarbeiter fährt diesen Fender (s.u.) und ist sehr
zufrieden damit. Besonders weil der Dämpfer über den kompletten
Federweg super geschützt ist (besser als beim Original), das Teil fast nix 
wiegt, nicht klappert und einfach zu montieren ist. Außerdem bleibt 
die Rebound Schraube vom Dämpfer sehr gut zugänglich.

Falls jemand dazu Infos benötigt, 
hier werden sie geholfen:   http://74issue.de/


----------



## lipmo51 (7. Februar 2012)

sieht nur schäbig aus 

Aber bei Regen oder Schlamm wäre es mir egal.Dann würd ich auch einen Schlauch dran machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (7. Februar 2012)

@hollowtech

wann kommt den der orginal Fender in den Handel, bzw. kann ich den über euch bestellen?
Die Gummihülle für die Leitungen seh ich auch nirgends zum kaufen...


----------



## hollowtech2 (7. Februar 2012)

Der original Fender wird ab Mai erhältlich sein. Gummihüllen können wir nicht
einzeln bestellen. Dafür hat der Hersteller nicht mal ´ne Artikelnr. Die sind
immer beim Rahmen dabei.


----------



## taff äs häll (7. Februar 2012)

Ja das mit den Stopfen ist schon nen Armutszeugnis...

Bei meinem Frameset ohne Dämpfer war keiner dabei... 

Es wurde auch keiner nachgeliefert... Die Jungs in Andorra meinten sie schicken mir welche per Post... Das ist jetzt schon 4 Wochen her...


----------



## Lore (7. Februar 2012)

hab keine bilder vom einsatz. aber direkter beschuss wird sowohl vom knöpfle als auch der kolbenstange ferngehalten, und das wollte ich erreichen. querschläger könnne natürlich von der seite rein. dafür sammelt der fender auch kein dreck an, wie das womöglich beim original der fall sein könnte,. jungs,  zZ sind die tage echt voll, teilweise bis 19uhr in der firma und dann noch training und son rotz wie vorstandsitzungen wie heute. ich hab 5 stück vorbereitet. taff und lipmo und einer aus canada bekommen einen. wer noch will -> pm. weitere bilder sind glaub im fotoalbum.

nochwas: die dinger sind handgemacht: geschnitten, gebohrt etc alles per hand, passen aber einwandfrei, schleifen nicht und funktionieren. es darf halt nur niemand ein maßlich und optisch perfektes teil erwarten. wie ihr auf den bildern aber seht , siehts rel gescheit aus


----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2012)

@taff:

Wäre das was für dich ?

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...LE-5-X-8-X-11-X-15?zanpid=1602031123591176192


----------



## taff äs häll (7. Februar 2012)

Hey...

Das hatten der Lipmo und ich jetzt schon durch... Hatten uns in der Bucht welche bestellt, allerding ist das Steuerrohr, auf einer Seite 4mm dick, auf der anderen dann wieder dünner... 

Ich kriege jetzt wohl einen vom hollowtech2 zugeschickt, also nen Originalen! 

Aber danke!  

Fender vom Lore müsste morgen am Start sein...


----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2012)

Dann paßt es ja !


----------



## Mr.A (7. Februar 2012)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> Der original Fender wird ab Mai erhältlich sein. Gummihüllen können wir nicht
> einzeln bestellen. Dafür hat der Hersteller nicht mal ´ne Artikelnr. Die sind
> immer beim Rahmen dabei.



Danke für die Info.
Gummihülle war bei meinem in D gekauften Framekit ( mit Dämpfer ) auch nicht dabei...wenn ihr noch welche habt, bzw. drankommt, würde ich mich über einen freuen


----------



## Jussi (8. Februar 2012)

@taff
mess ihn mal bitte aus!
Maße sollte so sein wie zuvor beschrieben.
Ich besorg euch welche wieviel werden benötigt?


----------



## ac-aachen (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 

habe mal den Fender von *74Issue * verbaut und getestet. Der Fender macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, er ist sehr leicht, gut verarbeitet und alle Montagebauteile waren dabei.
Der Fender läßt sich sehr einfach mit zwei Schrauben und einem Kabelbinder oder auch Klettkabelbinder montieren. Dabei gibt es zwei Varianten den fender zu befestigen siehe Fotos.
Im Test:
Während der Fahrt hört man nichts, kein Flattern und keine kleinen Gegenstände die auf die Oberfläche Prallen.
Der Rebound läßt sich trotz extremen Matsch gut erreichen, dazu kommt das der Dämpfer vollständig geschützt ist, was bei anderen Produken nicht optimal gelößt ist. 
Das Reinigungsverhalten ist auch sehr gut, einfach mit Wasser abspühlen und gut, er verträgt auch Motoradreiniger.

Bilder im extrem Matsch folgen! Habe meine Speicherkate verliehen! Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-quichotto (9. Februar 2012)

Genau so lässt sich auch nen Schlauch montieren, der sieht dann aber besser aus und kost nix!


----------



## Apeman (9. Februar 2012)

don-quichotto schrieb:


> Genau so lässt sich auch nen Schlauch montieren, der sieht dann aber besser aus und kost nix!


----------



## ShogunZ (10. Februar 2012)

Servus Jungs,

kann ich das GXP PressFit Innenlager auch für eine e.thirteen The Hive benutzen oder gibt's da Unterschiede im Achsdurchmesser?


----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2012)

Die e13 hat doch eigene Lager.


----------



## nollak (10. Februar 2012)

Jop die Welle ist meines Wissens größer. Haben die denn Pressfit im Programm?


----------



## ShogunZ (10. Februar 2012)

nollak schrieb:


> Jop die Welle ist meines Wissens größer. Haben die denn Pressfit im Programm?



Genau das ist die Frage, die ich mir noch nicht beantworten konnte. Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## ShogunZ (11. Februar 2012)

Ich habe gerade bei Reset nach einem passenden Innenlager gesucht. Kann es denn sein, dass die kein Pressfit für 83mm haben?


----------



## taff äs häll (11. Februar 2012)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade bei Reset nach einem passenden Innenlager gesucht. Kann es denn sein, dass die kein Pressfit für 83mm haben?



Der Lipmo hat eins von Reset, dass weiß ich. 

Mir wurde damals vom Bikeshop gesagt, man kann einfach ein normales 73mm Pressfit Innenlager verwenden und den Distanzhalter in der Mitte rauslassen, die Lager sind gleich!


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Februar 2012)

Ich hab das PRESSFIT von RESET drin. Für GXP.
Die haben aber auch eins für Shimano Kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (11. Februar 2012)

ist jetzt halt nur die Frage, ob E13 den gleichen Achsdurchmesser wie Shimano oder Truvativ hat... Aber das lässt sich ja mit einem Messschieber leicht herausfinden!


----------



## ShogunZ (11. Februar 2012)

die e.thirteen hat meines Wissens 30mm, aber dafür gibt's kein Innenlager von Reset oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Get_down (11. Februar 2012)

Lore going International


----------



## HolziMSP (12. Februar 2012)

Hier mal mein Supreme V2, habs eeeeeeeendlich im Dezember bekommen!


----------



## Katerkardinal (12. Februar 2012)

Hier mal mein Supreme V3 und das V2!


----------



## Apeman (12. Februar 2012)

schick schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMG (14. Februar 2012)

rc4 oder double barrel im v3? noch hab ich zwar keine kohle für nen neuen dämpfer aber ich wollte mich schonmal umhören welcher besser wäre!? mit dem roco r hab ich ständig durchschläge trotz grade mal 25% sag und maximalem druck. den rc4 kann man ja gut einstellen was die progression betrifft. fährt jemand nen db im v3? fals ja... kann man damit auch was härter landen ohne nen durchschlag zu bekommen?


----------



## mtb-freak96 (15. Februar 2012)

Du brauchst nur ne funktionierende Druckstufe! sehe ich das richtig?
ccdb ist auf jeden fall besser würd ich sagen  
roco r hat ja aber keine Druckstufe deswegen die durchschläge


----------



## taff äs häll (15. Februar 2012)

Nen rc4 hat auch low und highspeed compression bzw. Druckstufe und gegen Durchschläge nen einstellbares Bottom Out...

Kommt drauf an was dein Geldbeutel sagt und wie viel Nerven du hast einen Dämpfer einzustellen, da kommt beim CCDB auf jeden Fall mehr auf dich zu und da sollte man schon ein bisschen Erfahrung und Geduld mitbringen! ;-)


----------



## HeavyMG (15. Februar 2012)

an der einstellung vom ccdb würde ich zwar verzweifeln aber das würde mich nicht abhalten. da ich gern drops mache ist mir ein ordentlicher durchschlag schutz wichtig. sollte ungefähr zur rc3 evo passen die ich bei aller mühe noch nie zum durchschlagen gebracht hab. denke das der rc4 da besser wäre. aber wenn jemand nen ccdb im v3 fährt wäre ich um nen erfahrungsbericht dankbar!


----------



## RogerRobert (15. Februar 2012)

HeavyMG schrieb:


> ... aber wenn jemand nen ccdb im v3 fährt wäre ich um nen erfahrungsbericht dankbar!



Nächste Woche kann ich das wohl testen. Hatte ursprünglich den Rocco R drin, jetzt den RC4. Der fühlt sich schon um einiges besser an. Der Rocco funktionierte zwar auch gut, aber neigte eben zu Durchschlägen und ist da nicht ausreichend einstellbar. Der RC4 schlägt aber bei einer 350er Feder auch ab und an durch


----------



## HeavyMG (15. Februar 2012)

> Nächste Woche kann ich das wohl testen. Hatte ursprünglich den  Rocco R drin, jetzt den RC4. Der fühlt sich schon um einiges besser an.  Der Rocco funktionierte zwar auch gut, aber neigte eben zu Durchschlägen  und ist da nicht ausreichend einstellbar. Der RC4 schlägt aber bei  einer 350er Feder auch ab und an durch


schonmal danke für die hilfe  wieviel wiegste mit ausrüstung?


----------



## RogerRobert (15. Februar 2012)

HeavyMG schrieb:


> schonmal danke für die hilfe  wieviel wiegste mit ausrüstung?



Ich schätze mal ca. 80 kg.


----------



## Marius96 (16. Februar 2012)

Nochmal mein Schätzchen )


----------



## stylo (16. Februar 2012)

@marius...hast du da noch die 0° hülse drin oder welche ist das vom lenkwinkel??


----------



## Marius96 (16. Februar 2012)

Richtig..
Ist noch die 0° Hülse drin. Ich hab mich auch noch garnicht richtig damit beschäftigt..
Welche fährst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (16. Februar 2012)

na mit -1° wird der radstand länger u die ganze kiste wird bei geschwindigkeit ruhiger aber agilität u wendigkeit nimmt aber nen bissl ab


----------



## metzklau (16. Februar 2012)

So,
hab heute meine neu Lackierte Fox wieder drangebastelt ... mir gfällts sehr sehr sehr gut


----------



## Marius96 (16. Februar 2012)

Also ich mags so wie es ist..
Ist einfach Gewöhnungssache,würde ich sagen.


----------



## metzklau (16. Februar 2012)

mhm... scheint was net funktioniert zu hamm, sorry...


----------



## HeavyMG (16. Februar 2012)

> Ich schätze mal ca. 80 kg.


ich komm auf ca 75... dann müsste die 300er feder vom roco ja auch beim rc4 ok sein  bin mal gespannt was du über den ccdb berichten wirst! dann drücken wir mal die daumen das der nicht öfter durchschlägt als der rc4!


----------



## metzklau (16. Februar 2012)

also dann, nochmal  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1062142


----------



## taff äs häll (17. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank nochmal an Lore!


----------



## ac-aachen (17. Februar 2012)

Meins


----------



## Apeman (17. Februar 2012)

ist jetzt ein bisschen ot, aber ich habe günstig eine saint kurbel bekommen. leider ist es jetzt eine 2-fach kurbel 
jetzt möchte ich die 2-fach saint auf 1-fach umbauen um sie  dann mit einer  lg1+ an meinem supreme dh zu fahren.
da die aufnahmen des kleinen kettenblatts an der kefü blockieren würden (kann es leider nicht testen, da mein rahmen gerade beim khujand ist) will ich 
die 5-8mm einfach abdremeln. wird so die stabilität der kurbel beeinträchtigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2012)

Nein. Mach sie einfach weg.


----------



## nollak (17. Februar 2012)

Allerdings würd ich eher ne Flex als ne Dremel dafür nehmen, dürfte schneller gehen


----------



## Apeman (22. Februar 2012)

Gesagt, getan! Habe die Kurbeln jetzt mit der Stahlsäge und Dreml bearbeitet, abgeschliffen und mattschwarz lackiert. Fotos kommen dann wenn der Bock wieder aufgebaut ist.


----------



## XzeitgeistX (26. Februar 2012)

kurze Frage. Braucht man für den Bremssattel der Saint am V2 hinten einen Adapter  (203mm Scheibe)? Aktuell passt der Sattel der Elixir 3  dort ohne Adapter bei der 203er auf Stufe 3.  Danke


edit: ok, hab grad schon die Antwort gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8399662&postcount=152
Dann heissts jetzt Teile abwarten...


----------



## biker_marv (26. Februar 2012)

nein braucht man nicht passt ohne adapter mit dem saint bremssattel


----------



## .RideOn. (28. Februar 2012)

Hey hey 
Ich wollt mal fragen ob einer die einbaubreite vom Hinterrad beim Commencal Supreme V2 2011 weiß oder abmessen kann ??!
Bitte um schnelle Antwort ! Danke 
Ride On !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (28. Februar 2012)

150mm ist sie beim Supreme 8 und das ist Baugleich zum V2!


----------



## Apeman (28. Februar 2012)

> Hier iss das Techmanual: http://www.commencal.com/web_bicycle...ok_2010_fr.pdf
> Ansonsten hier noch mal den auszug aus dem pdf:
> freeride/ DH full suspension mountain bicycle
> FRAME MATERIAL
> ...



cheers ape


----------



## Forstking (28. Februar 2012)

hier mal meine möhre...





Lässt sich euere Schaltung im V3 auch recht schwer schalten oder gibts da nen trick?
hab die vermutung, das es daran liegt, das der schaltzug so oft gebogen wird durch den rahmen...


----------



## lipmo51 (28. Februar 2012)

bei mir problemlos


----------



## siggi985 (28. Februar 2012)

Nachdem ich da ne 888 sehe, wie beste denn damit zufrieden?


----------



## Forstking (28. Februar 2012)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich da ne 888 sehe, wie beste denn damit zufrieden?



voll zufrieden  
spricht besser an als boxxer oder fox 40 und funzt top


----------



## siggi985 (28. Februar 2012)

Ausgezeichnet  War mir noch etwas unsicher was in mein Supreme 8 soll aber es geht immer mehr in Richtung 888


----------



## .RideOn. (28. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Ausführlichen und vorallem schnellen Antworten ! Bin grad dabei mir 'nen Supreme 8 V2 2011 zu besorgen  Und da muss 'n anderen LRS dran


----------



## RogerRobert (28. Februar 2012)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Nächste Woche kann ich das wohl testen. Hatte ursprünglich den Rocco R drin, jetzt den RC4. Der fühlt sich schon um einiges besser an. Der Rocco funktionierte zwar auch gut, aber neigte eben zu Durchschlägen und ist da nicht ausreichend einstellbar. Der RC4 schlägt aber bei einer 350er Feder auch ab und an durch



Die ersten Testfahrten mit dem CCDB sind gemacht. Die Einstellungen vorzunehmen ist tatsächlich nicht so einfach. Aber ich habe ein ganz gutes Setup gefunden, dass zumindest für den Anfang schonmal passt. Mit ca. 80 kg fahr ich eine 350er Feder, könnte aber bestimmt auch eine 400er fahren. Subjektiv fühlt er sich aber sehr änlich an wie der RC4. Ich würde nicht sagen, dass er deutlich besser ist. So far, so good, bei der nächsten Ausfahrt wird weiter eingestellt


----------



## Forstking (28. Februar 2012)

Was fahrt ihr denn für federn bei welchem gewicht?
Ich wieg fahrfertig ca. 86kg. hab jetzt noch die standard 350er feder drin, aber die kommt mir revht weich vor...hab aber noch keinen sag gemessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (29. Februar 2012)

300 bei ca. 75 Kg


----------



## Get_down (29. Februar 2012)

Was ist das für ein LRS?
Komisch weisse Bomber sieht gut aus, weisse Boxxer auch, aber ne weisse Fox


----------



## taff äs häll (29. Februar 2012)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Die ersten Testfahrten mit dem CCDB sind gemacht. Die Einstellungen vorzunehmen ist tatsächlich nicht so einfach. Aber ich habe ein ganz gutes Setup gefunden, dass zumindest für den Anfang schonmal passt. Mit ca. 80 kg fahr ich eine 350er Feder, könnte aber bestimmt auch eine 400er fahren. Subjektiv fühlt er sich aber sehr änlich an wie der RC4. Ich würde nicht sagen, dass er deutlich besser ist. So far, so good, bei der nächsten Ausfahrt wird weiter eingestellt



Hey,

ich fahr mit 95 KG ne 400er Feder im RC4 momentan... Ich würde sagen, nimm beim CCDB eine etwas weichere Feder, 300er oder 350er!

Dann etwas mehr HSC rein! Ich hatte den CCDB im M9, hab mir einen abgebrochen bei den Einstellungen, allerdings lief er irgendwann super sahnig! 

Musst ihn allerdings weicher abstimmen als einen RC4 oder Vivid, dann ist es ein richtiges Arbeitstier!

Hier sind übrigens dann mal meine 19 Kilo frisches Hack:






​


----------



## taff äs häll (29. Februar 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein LRS?
> Komisch weisse Bomber sieht gut aus, weisse Boxxer auch, aber ne weisse Fox



Fulcrum Redfire... ;-) 

Eigentlich sieht eine weiße Gabel nie hübsch aus, solange die Brücken auch weiß sind...  Siehe Boxxer und die neue Marzocchi 888... 

Würde Marzocchi die neue 888 auch in schwarz auf den Markt bringen, wäre ich sofort Fan!


----------



## siggi985 (29. Februar 2012)

Man kann die 888 in schwarz bekommen! Mountainbikes.net hatte eine für 1099 im Angebot! Bekomme zum We jetzt selber ne 888 mit weißen Casting und schwarzen Brücken

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/img0508t.jpg/


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Februar 2012)

die schwarze von mtb.net war ne GRAUE 
Auch wenn da schwarz stand


----------



## siggi985 (29. Februar 2012)

Ist doch auf dem Bild schwarz?


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Februar 2012)

ja aber das ist nicht das Bild von mtb.net


----------



## siggi985 (29. Februar 2012)

Doch das Bild ist von mtb.net, nachdem die nur ein Bild von der weißen drin hatten hab ich nach nem Bild von der schwarzen gefragt  Wollte sie ja ursprünglich kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (29. Februar 2012)

verdammt....
ich hab gegoogelt....wollte die damals auch kaufen....
nachdem ich bei MZ keine schwarze im Programm gefunden hatte.......bin ich davon ausgegangen,das es die normale graue ist 

Hätt ich da mal angerufen


----------



## siggi985 (29. Februar 2012)

Tjaaaaa jetzt ist sie weg  Kein Plan ob das ein Einzelstück war oder ob die anderen Anbieter die nur nicht herbekommen


----------



## taff äs häll (29. Februar 2012)

Moment? 

Also mir wurde bei Cosmic am Telefon gesagt, dass die 2012er Marzocchi nur in weiß erhältlich ist? 

Ist das jetzt die 2012er die es bei mountainbikes.net gab?


----------



## siggi985 (29. Februar 2012)

Also Krone und Decals sind von 2012 und sie steht hier mit bei der 2012er http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=20749


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Februar 2012)

2011 gab es ja auch KEINE schwarze im MZ Programm.Nur die graue
Weiß auch nicht wieso mtb.net eine schwarze hatte.
Evtl aus einem Komplettbike oder so


----------



## san_andreas (29. Februar 2012)

Was Cosmic sagt, ist Quatsch ! Die schwarze gibt es natürlich, sie tun sie nur nicht her, so wie sie alles andere auch nicht auf die Reihe kriegen. Hauptsache jede Woche ne ne neue Marke ins Portfolio aufnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (29. Februar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was Cosmic sagt, ist Quatsch ! Die schwarze gibt es natürlich, sie tun sie nur nicht her, so wie sie alles andere auch nicht auf die Reihe kriegen. Hauptsache jede Woche ne ne neue Marke ins Portfolio aufnehmen.



BÄM!

Das ist mal nen Statement! Wenn es die in schwarz, mit schwarzen Brücken gibt, dann ist das doch super!


----------



## san_andreas (29. Februar 2012)

Wenn sie dir der Deutschland Vertrieb aber einfach nicht organisiert, hat man nix davon.


----------



## taff äs häll (29. Februar 2012)

Ah!!! Über die Grenzen hinaus denken!!! :-D


----------



## san_andreas (29. Februar 2012)

Dann klar.


----------



## Get_down (29. Februar 2012)

nich ernsthaft 19 (!) Kilo?!


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Februar 2012)

100%


----------



## stylo (29. Februar 2012)

@täff..sag mal hast dein hobel abgeleckt,man das glänzt aber auch


----------



## taff äs häll (29. Februar 2012)

Ganz ernsthafte 19 Kilo!!!

Nein... Pulverbeschichtung einmal kurz mit Lackglanz eingerieben nach dem Zusammenbau... 

Mitlerweile stehts dreckig in der Ecke... :-(


----------



## Mr.A (29. Februar 2012)

19kg kommt mir auch sehr viel vor, meines wiegt bei ähnlichem Aufbau  18,1Kg...hast du DH schläuche drin?


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Februar 2012)

im Gegensatz zu Taff:
- Ti Feder am Dämpfer
- Ti Feder in der Gabel
- MagnesiumPedale mit Ti Achse
- BOR Naben mit Supra Felgen (leichter als sein LRS)
- descendant Kurbeln leichter als seine Saint

DAS sind dann ca. 18,1 KG

Zeig mal deinen Bock,mit den Parts und Bild von der Waage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (29. Februar 2012)

Waagenbild mach ich morgen...bin gerade zu faul.
Parts
Fox40 mit Ti Feder,
RC4 mit Stahlfeder,
Rahmengr. ist M
LRS Pro2 mit SupraD + Sapim Laser
Thomson elite 
Mini0n 2ply 
Nukeproof Pedale
etc.


----------



## taff äs häll (29. Februar 2012)

Denke durch die Pulverung sind auch nochmal nen paar Gramm hinzu gekommen... 

Wie gesagt!

Keine TI Federn weder in Gabel noch im Dämpfer...

Komplette Saint Gruppe

Also auch Saint Naben mit Mavic EX721 Felgen

Sind Freeride Schläuche von Schwalbe... 

Aber egal! Bock ist gut! 

Das kommt schon hin...

Und noch wichtig ist ob dein Rahmen einer der ersten Rahmen ist, oder ob du einen 2012er gekauft hast?


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Februar 2012)

ich glaub nicht das es einen Unterschied zwischen 2011 und 2012 gibt 
Konnte bisher keiner beweisen 

Und dein Bock wiegt nun locker 22kg 
Du hast ja jetzt einen Fender dran + den Gummistopfen


----------



## taff äs häll (29. Februar 2012)

Ne die 19 Kilo sind mit Stopfen und Fender!  

Na in der MTB-Rider stand mal, dass die 2012er Rahmen leichter sind... Steht aber auch viel drin!    

Da wurde Gee sein Bike mit 16,9kg angegeben... Was ich für ein Gerücht halte!


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Februar 2012)

glaub ich kaum


----------



## siggi985 (29. Februar 2012)

Der 2012er V3 hat doch iwie dünnere Wandstärken soweit ich weiss (Stand in keiner Zeitschrift sondern hab auf der Eurobike gefragt ob für 2012 was geändert wird)


----------



## taff äs häll (29. Februar 2012)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Der 2012er V3 hat doch iwie dünnere Wandstärken soweit ich weiss (Stand in keiner Zeitschrift sondern hab auf der Eurobike gefragt ob für 2012 was geändert wird)



Jop... 

So war auch meine Information... 

Ist mir allerdings auch relativ schnuppe was es wiegt, ich selber wiege um die 95 Kilo! Ich find den Rahmen geil und er fährt sich gut!


----------



## Mr.A (29. Februar 2012)

mein rahmen ist einer der ersten, gekauft letzten Juli ;-)
Egal so oder so kein Fliegengewicht, merkt man beim fahren eh nicht.


----------



## lipmo51 (1. März 2012)

MIR haben die bei Commencal auch schon viel erzählt 
Und NIX war davon WAHR ! 

Es ging um so einen lächerlichen Stopfen für das Steuerrohr,und den Fender......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (1. März 2012)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## lipmo51 (1. März 2012)

abgesehen vom riesen Bash, ist es top.
Die weiße Gabel sieht gut aus


----------



## Mr.A (1. März 2012)

Danke

der Bash sieht auf dem Bild echt riesig aus, ist aber der für 36 Zähne...hmm
was hast du den für einen Bash dran?

wegen dem Stopfen, schreibt mal an an " Hollowtech " bzw. JBS ;-)


----------



## lipmo51 (1. März 2012)

dann täuscht das Bild.
Ich hab die SlientGuide Führung,da ist der Bash mit dran.Auch für 36Z

Der Stopfen ist jetzt angekommen,direkt von COMMENCAL 
Den Rahmen hatte ich glaub ich aber schon im Juli 2011


----------



## RogerRobert (2. März 2012)

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das FSA Innenlager des Komplettbikes raus bekommt? Gibt es dafür ein spezielles Werkzeug? Das BBT-30.3 von Parktool hilf da leider nicht


----------



## Apeman (2. März 2012)

ich mach das immer mit einem lappen und rohrzange! ansonste bbt-9 patronenschlüßel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RogerRobert (2. März 2012)

Apeman schrieb:


> ich mach das immer mit einem lappen und rohrzange! ansonste bbt-9 patronenschlüßel



Moment, das ist aber für Hollowtech 2. Ich rede hier von den Press Fit Innenlagern. Genau meine ich das FSA BB-ALM922. Da kann man keinen Schlüssel ansetzen 

Das muss ja ausgeschlagen werden, nur ist die Frage wie, da innen ja auch noch die Hülse verhindert, dass man auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ansetzen kann.


----------



## taff äs häll (2. März 2012)

dünnen Schraubenzieher zwischen Lager und Rahmen ansetzen und vorsichtig rundrum den Schraubenzieher reintreiben... 

Normalerweise sollte es dann relativ flux heraus kommen!


----------



## Get_down (2. März 2012)

16,9 kann ich mir auch ned vorstellen, dann müsste der Rahmen ja normal-schwer sein


----------



## RogerRobert (2. März 2012)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> dünnen Schraubenzieher zwischen Lager und Rahmen ansetzen und vorsichtig rundrum den Schraubenzieher reintreiben...
> 
> Normalerweise sollte es dann relativ flux heraus kommen!



Ok, dann sitzen die nicht so fest wie ein Steuersatz  Dann versuch ich das mal die Tage...


----------



## Mr.A (2. März 2012)

also mein Shimano Press-Fit Lager ließ sich fast von Hand reinschieben, sitzt lange nicht so stramm wie ein Steuersatz.Beim Shimano ist wenn ich's noch recht weiß auch keine Zwischenhülse montiert.


----------



## RogerRobert (2. März 2012)

Mr.A schrieb:


> also mein Shimano Press-Fit Lager ließ sich fast von Hand reinschieben, sitzt lange nicht so stramm wie ein Steuersatz.Beim Shimano ist wenn ich's noch recht weiß auch keine Zwischenhülse montiert.



Zwischenhülse brauch man beim V3 Rahmen sowieso nicht, ist ja soweit ich weiß ein geschlossenes Rohr da unten . Dann läuft schon keine Siffe rein. Das GXP-Lager für die Descendant Kurbel gibt es sowieso nicht mit einer so langen Hülse. Die werde ich dann noch wegschneiden, ist ja Plastik


----------



## lipmo51 (2. März 2012)

Ich hab die von RESET auch weggelassen 

Da kommt kein Wasser rein,ist geschlossen


----------



## siggi985 (3. März 2012)

Bald ist es auch fertig


----------



## HeavyMG (3. März 2012)

> Die ersten Testfahrten mit dem CCDB sind gemacht. Die Einstellungen  vorzunehmen ist tatsächlich nicht so einfach. Aber ich habe ein ganz  gutes Setup gefunden, dass zumindest für den Anfang schonmal passt. Mit  ca. 80 kg fahr ich eine 350er Feder, könnte aber bestimmt auch eine  400er fahren. Subjektiv fühlt er sich aber sehr änlich an wie der RC4.  Ich würde nicht sagen, dass er deutlich besser ist. So far, so good, bei  der nächsten Ausfahrt wird weiter eingestellt


wie sieht es denn mit durchschlägen aus im vergleich zum rc4?





> Was fahrt ihr denn für federn bei welchem gewicht?
> Ich wieg fahrfertig ca. 86kg. hab jetzt noch die standard 350er feder  drin, aber die kommt mir revht weich vor...hab aber noch keinen sag  gemessen...


ich hab bei 75 kg inklusive montur ne 300er im roco r (maximaler luftdruck im dämpfer). komm damit auf gut 25% sag.


----------



## HeavyMG (3. März 2012)

hat morgen jemand lust auf nen ziemlich guten bikepark in belgien? der park ist in malmedy (nähe aachen) http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RogerRobert (3. März 2012)

HeavyMG schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn mit durchschlägen aus im vergleich zum rc4?ich hab bei 75 kg inklusive montur ne 300er im roco r (maximaler luftdruck im dämpfer). komm damit auf gut 25% sag.



Tja, das ist schwierig zu sagen. Beim Fahren habe ich kaum das Gefühl, dass er durchschlägt. Beim rumrollen und Einfedern bringe ich ihn aber schon zum durchschlagen. Aber aufs fahren kommts ja an


----------



## HeavyMG (3. März 2012)

dann kauf ich nen rc4 wenn das nächste mal kohle übrig is... ich liebe hohe drops


----------



## Get_down (3. März 2012)

Sieht Geil aus, das Gelbe. Das V3 mit weisser Gabel auch. Ich würde gerne mal ein paar V3-Aktion-Shots sehen.


----------



## RogerRobert (3. März 2012)

Das ist das einzige das ich habe. Sieht man nicht viel vom Rad .


----------



## lipmo51 (3. März 2012)




----------



## RogerRobert (3. März 2012)

Und bewegtes Bild gibts ja auch noch  Aber das Bike sieht jetzt schon etwas anders aus. Besser nämlich ! Und es wird noch besser und leichter


----------



## stylo (3. März 2012)

@roger..mit welcher cam wurde den gedreht? quali sieht ja mal geil aus!!!


----------



## RogerRobert (3. März 2012)

stylo schrieb:


> @roger..mit welcher cam wurde den gedreht? quali sieht ja mal geil aus!!!



Das wurde mit einer Panasonic HDC-SD909 gefilmt. Im Format 1080/50p


----------



## Mr.A (4. März 2012)

sehr geiles vid
ist das die Strecke in HD ?

bin bisher nur den mittleren Radstand gefahren...wie fährt sich der Bock in der  kurzen Einstellung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RogerRobert (4. März 2012)

Mr.A schrieb:


> sehr geiles vid
> ist das die Strecke in HD ?
> 
> bin bisher nur den mittleren Radstand gefahren...wie fährt sich der Bock in der  kurzen Einstellung?



Japp, das ist ein Teil der Vereinsstrecke. Der Kurze Radstand ist etwas wendiger und das Bike wirkt etwas agiler. Da ich auch L genommen habe kommt es mir schon etwas wie ein Schiff vor, von daher find ich den kurzen Radstand eigentlich ganz gut. Ich bekomme das Rad so auch etwas leichter aufs Hinterrad. Die Strecke in HD hat auch sehr viele Kurven, da ist das schon besser so


----------



## Get_down (4. März 2012)




----------



## stylo (4. März 2012)

Gibts es eigentlich für das v2 nen hr bremsadapter für ne 180 scheibe??


----------



## taff äs häll (4. März 2012)

Korrekte Action!!!

Bei dem V3 in L lohnt sich der kurze Radstand!!!

Bin jetzt 400g leichter dank Titan!  

Jetzt ist schluss!!!


----------



## Get_down (5. März 2012)

Huuuuuuuhhh! Nur noch 18,6


----------



## taff äs häll (5. März 2012)

Wartet ab wenn ich mich noch für nen leichteren LRS entscheide...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (5. März 2012)

ihr seid echt hart! 

mein v2 kommt jetzt auch bald wieder vom pulvern zurück. hoffe dass ich dann auch auf 19,2 komme


----------



## taff äs häll (5. März 2012)

Apeman schrieb:


> ihr seid echt hart!
> 
> mein v2 kommt jetzt auch bald wieder vom khujand zurück. hoffe dass ich dann auch auf 19,2 komme



19 Kilo haben mich halt einfach hinten rüber fallen lassen...

Noch NIE gehabt...   

Aber Gewichtstuning hat jetzt keine Priorität! 

Momentan steh ich nur in der Zwickmühle ob ich die Titanfeder nun in 400er oder 450er Härte nehme... KNIFFLIG!


----------



## stylo (5. März 2012)

Apeman schrieb:


> ihr seid echt hart!
> 
> mein v2 kommt jetzt auch bald wieder vom khujand zurück. hoffe dass ich dann auch auf 19,2 komme



was lässt denn von khujand machen??hab meine schwergewicht v2 auch erst auf 18,81kg.weiß jemand wie viel der v2 frame ohne dämpfer wiegt?


----------



## Ralph1993 (5. März 2012)

bald.... sehr bald! <3


----------



## RogerRobert (5. März 2012)

Wow, das sieht schon cool aus mit den Deemax !!!


----------



## Ralph1993 (5. März 2012)

Find ich auch 

habe jetzt auch noch die blauen 2011 Decals an die F40 ran....


----------



## RogerRobert (5. März 2012)

Und hier ist noch etwas V3 Action im nagelneuen Anlieger:





und im Steinfeld:


----------



## Apeman (5. März 2012)

stylo schrieb:


> was lässt denn von khujand machen??hab meine schwergewicht v2 auch erst auf 18,81kg.weiß jemand wie viel der v2 frame ohne dämpfer wiegt?




hab mich da von lipmo und co inspirieren lassen... 

bilder kommen in ca. 3-4 tagen wenn der frame wieder da ist.


----------



## taff äs häll (5. März 2012)

Der blaue Lenker und die weiße Sattelklemme mögen mir nicht reingehen...

Aber die Deemax Kombi mit dem Blau ist schon sehr gut! ;-) 

Und dieses Dämpferkondom da... ;-)

@ Roger:

Biste nun mit der 350er im CCDB zufrieden? ;-)

Die Action passt bei dir schon sehr geil! Eure Strecke mag mir auch sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## RogerRobert (5. März 2012)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> @ Roger:
> 
> Biste nun mit der 350er im CCDB zufrieden? ;-)
> 
> Die Action passt bei dir schon sehr geil! Eure Strecke mag mir auch sehr gut gefallen!



Ja, also bisher bin ich zufrieden. Ich bin bisher nur auf unserer DH-Strecke gefahren und da schlägt er nur einmal durch (und das sehr sanft ) Ich mag es eigentlich auch eher soft am Hinterrad, passt gut zur Gabel. 

Ja, die Strecke ist saugeil und wird immer besser! Bald gibts auch die Gastkarten, dann kann der Besucheransturm kommen . Wir haben ja das Problem, dass die Stadt ansonsten nur Vereinsmitglieder duldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (5. März 2012)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Ja, also bisher bin ich zufrieden. Ich bin bisher nur auf unserer DH-Strecke gefahren und da schlägt er nur einmal durch (und das sehr sanft ) Ich mag es eigentlich auch eher soft am Hinterrad, passt gut zur Gabel.
> 
> Ja, die Strecke ist saugeil und wird immer besser! Bald gibts auch die Gastkarten, dann kann der Besucheransturm kommen . Wir haben ja das Problem, dass die Stadt ansonsten nur Vereinsmitglieder duldet



Sehr schön! 

Ne 400er Feder solltest du bei deinen erwähnten 80kg auch nicht brauchen! 

Ich fahr ja mit 98 bis 100kg fahrfertig ne 450er wieder... Von daher! ;-) 

Aber weiter mit den Bildern so 

Das mit der Stadt und ihren Auflagen ist eh ein Hit... Wollte mich eigentlich dafür einsetzen hier in meiner Stadt eine 4x Strecke bzw. einen Funtrack zu bauen (Connections und Interessenten wären genügend da)... Aber die Auflagen sind mir einfach echt zu viel, Gebühren, Vereinsgründung, Versicherungen etc. 

Grundstück anmieten... Alles Schikane! 

Hab mir gedacht ich komme der Stadt mit ner guten Idee und die überschwemmen mich mit einer Flut an Papierkram    

Da haben sie lieber nen Streetworkermobil...


----------



## Ralph1993 (5. März 2012)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Der blaue Lenker und die weiße Sattelklemme mögen mir nicht reingehen...
> 
> Aber die Deemax Kombi mit dem Blau ist schon sehr gut! ;-)
> 
> Und dieses Dämpferkondom da... ;-)




ja habe den lenker vom alten rad übernommen, wird sich vlt. auch noch ändern.

die Sattelklemme finde ich geil so 

ja das gelb macht sich ganz gut mit dem blau.

dieser dämpferkondom, ist erstmal eine notlösung.. bis ich so einen Fender habe. Wurde mir eh geschenkt und Sand,dreck,etc. an dem Tauchkolben-Dämpferdings. ist glaube ich nicht das wahre


----------



## taff äs häll (5. März 2012)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> ja habe den lenker vom alten rad übernommen, wird sich vlt. auch noch ändern.
> 
> die Sattelklemme finde ich geil so
> 
> ...



Kolbenstange heisst das! ;-) 

Und der Fender ist eigentlich nur Schnick Schnack... Geil aber Schnick Schnack, also raus mit dem Ding!

Aber den blauen Lenker würd ich rauswerfen... Wer die Scheine für die Deemax auf den Tisch legt und den ganzen Kram, der hat auch noch was für nen schwarzen Lenker übrig! ;-)


----------



## Ralph1993 (5. März 2012)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Kolbenstange heisst das! ;-)
> 
> Und der Fender ist eigentlich nur Schnick Schnack... Geil aber Schnick Schnack, also raus mit dem Ding!
> 
> Aber den blauen Lenker würd ich rauswerfen... Wer die Scheine für die Deemax auf den Tisch legt und den ganzen Kram, der hat auch noch was für nen schwarzen Lenker übrig! ;-)



ok, aber des kann ja nicht sein das dann dauert dreck auf die kolbenstange geschleudert wird.

Ja geld spielt nicht so eine große rolle... jo ich schau mich mal nach einem lenker um. Wollte eig. noch eine obtainium feder rein machen und eine kashima (gabel,dämpfer). Habe hatte dann schon beides da.


----------



## taff äs häll (5. März 2012)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> ok, aber des kann ja nicht sein das dann dauert dreck auf die kolbenstange geschleudert wird.
> 
> Ja geld spielt nicht so eine große rolle... jo ich schau mich mal nach einem lenker um. Wollte eig. noch eine obtainium feder rein machen und eine kashima (gabel,dämpfer). Habe hatte dann schon beides da.



Passiert ja nur, wenn du wirklich bei etwas extremeren Matsch fährst!

Staub oder nen bisschen Dreck ist da halb so wild... ;-) 

Titanfeder würde ich erst holen, wenn du dir sicher bist, welche Federhärte du brauchst!


----------



## Ralph1993 (5. März 2012)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Titanfeder würde ich erst holen, wenn du dir sicher bist, welche Federhärte du brauchst!




stimmt! da warte ich auf jeden fall


----------



## lipmo51 (5. März 2012)

Dämpferkondom geht GAR NICHT !


----------



## Jussi (6. März 2012)

Moin!

Brauch ich für das V3 ein SM-BB91-41A oder ein SM-BB91-42A
sollen für eine Saint Kurbel sein??

Danke


----------



## Forstking (6. März 2012)

Jussi schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Brauch ich für das V3 ein SM-BB91-41A oder ein SM-BB91-42A
> sollen für eine Saint Kurbel sein??
> ...



Ich meine ich fahr den 41A mit der Saint. Aber kann gerne heute abend mal nachschauen, falls die Frage bis dahin nicht schon von jemandem beantwortet ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (6. März 2012)

Ich hab jetzt auch kein Messschieber zur Hand aber denke auch es ist das mit 41mm Durchmesser.

Danke


----------



## Marius96 (6. März 2012)

Gefällt mir richtig gut mit dem blauen Lenker und den gelben Deemax!
Bin gespannt wie das Endresultat ausschaut..


----------



## hollowtech2 (6. März 2012)

Jussi schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Brauch ich für das V3 ein SM-BB91-41A oder ein SM-BB91-42A
> sollen für eine Saint Kurbel sein??
> ...






Du brauchst ein 42A

Cheers.
Ralf


----------



## Marius96 (6. März 2012)

Kleiner Kameratest..


----------



## Get_down (6. März 2012)

Ich find den blauen Lenker geil, aber tausch das Dämpferkondom gegen einen anständigen Fender.


----------



## taff äs häll (6. März 2012)

Nice! 

Aber das Teil hat auch ne Landung oder? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (6. März 2012)

Danke ;-)
Ne noch nicht,die Strecke an sich ist auch noch nicht fertig und so groß ist der auch nicht..


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. März 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Ich find den blauen Lenker geil, aber tausch das Dämpferkondom gegen einen anständigen Fender.




jaa... ich warte schon auf den fender


----------



## taff äs häll (6. März 2012)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Danke ;-)
> Ne noch nicht,die Strecke an sich ist auch noch nicht fertig und so groß ist der auch nicht..



Ne das stimmt! ;-)

Aber es sah so aus, als ob es danach bergab ging! ;-) Deshalb! ;-)

Dann mal weiter so!


----------



## Marius96 (6. März 2012)

Da wo man landet ist auch ein kleiner "Abhang",kann man also als Landung nutzen..

Jo danke! ;-)


----------



## taff äs häll (6. März 2012)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Da wo man landet ist auch ein kleiner "Abhang",kann man also als Landung nutzen..
> 
> Jo danke! ;-)



Dann ist ja alles cool! ;-) Aber soweit schauts solide aus was ihr da baut, oder baut ihr nicht selbst? ;-)


----------



## Marius96 (6. März 2012)

Doch natürlich,wir bauen alles selbst..
Wir hatten das letzte Jahr aber nicht allzuviel glück.Ein halbes Jahr lang ging mal alles gut und wir hatten drops,walls usw. und dann ohne jegliche vorwarnung alles kurz und klein gesagt.
Aber wir haben jetzt gott sei dank ein relativ großes Waldgrundstück von einen Bekannten zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen.
Jetzt sind wir eben so oft wir möglich dort,aber meistens auch nur zu zweit..

Aber ich finde,dass das Bauen genauso dazu gehört.Mir persönlich machts nichts aus ;-)


----------



## taff äs häll (6. März 2012)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Doch natürlich,wir bauen alles selbst..
> Wir hatten das letzte Jahr aber nicht allzuviel glück.Ein halbes Jahr lang ging mal alles gut und wir hatten drops,walls usw. und dann ohne jegliche vorwarnung alles kurz und klein gesagt.
> Aber wir haben jetzt gott sei dank ein relativ großes Waldgrundstück von einen Bekannten zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen.
> Jetzt sind wir eben so oft wir möglich dort,aber meistens auch nur zu zweit..
> ...



Jop ist geil! Wenn mans gebaut hat und danach testen kann etc. ist das schon super! 

Nur kacke wenn dauernd andere Leute daran rumpfuschen! Aber wünsch euch dann mal noch viel Spaß und Erfolg dabei! ;-)


----------



## Marius96 (6. März 2012)

Ein wenig stolz ist man ja später auch 

Jetzt ist ja alles abgeklärt,ich denke es kommen noch einige Bilder und vielleicht auch mal ein kleines Filmschen! 

Nochmals danke


----------



## downhill-billy (6. März 2012)

kann mir jemand helfen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=568985


----------



## lipmo51 (7. März 2012)

@Jussi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (7. März 2012)

downhill-billy schrieb:


> kann mir jemand helfen?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=568985





Sieht so aus, als ob das eine Abdeckung beim Laufrad fehlt.

Schau mal hier: http://www.mavic.com/de/product/laufräder/MTB/laufräder/Deemax-Ultimate

und zoome mal in die Ansicht. Da ist deutlich eine Hülse auf dem
Ende der Nabe zu sehen. 

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## Apeman (7. März 2012)

gerade eingetroffen! freu mich wie ein affe!
jetzt kann der dh-v2 aufbau beginnen. bilder kommen die tage.


----------



## lipmo51 (7. März 2012)




----------



## Yannick_ (7. März 2012)

ist zwar kein v3, aber hab ich grad aufm rechner gefunden


----------



## Marius96 (7. März 2012)

Da bin ich aber mal richtig gespannt auf das schwarze v2 !
Btw. cooles Bild! ;-)


----------



## RogerRobert (8. März 2012)

Yannick_ schrieb:


> ist zwar kein v3,


 ...aber ein schöner Whip


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2012)

Ui, das kleine schwarze wird gut ! Aufbauen, aber schnell !


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ui, das kleine schwarze wird gut ! Aufbauen, aber schnell !



ja ich mag es auch... sind gute Rahmen.


----------



## rabidi (8. März 2012)

Apeman schrieb:


> gerade eingetroffen! freu mich wie ein affe!
> jetzt kann der dh-v2 aufbau beginnen. bilder kommen die tage.



Gepulvert? Lackiert?
Hoffentlich nicht zu heiss eingebrannt sonst sind die Rohre bald krumm (Ist meinem Ex-Meta5 passiert)!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (8. März 2012)

Gepulvert beim Großmeister!!!

Kein Sorge, der hat immer die richtigen Temperaturen!


----------



## .RideOn. (8. März 2012)

Verkauft zufällig jmd. sein V2 oder V3 ?
Aber nur Komplettbike !


----------



## Apeman (8. März 2012)

ich komme leider erst am we zum aufbauen 

@rideon: schau mal im bikemarkt nach. da wird zzt eins für 2700.- verkauft.


----------



## HeavyMG (8. März 2012)

ein bekannter von mir hat connections zu commencal... er hat ein neues v3 für 2800 bekommen! wenn du magst frag ich mal ob er noch eins klar machen kann!?


----------



## .RideOn. (8. März 2012)

Danke schonmal aber Budget sind leider nur 1400â¬ ! Und neu wirds da soweiso zu teuer 
Ich bin noch SchÃ¼ler und bin erst 14 
Ich wÃ¼rd aber auch ein YT Tues,Specialized Demo,Giant Glory,Kona Stab & Operator nehmen !


----------



## stylo (8. März 2012)

na mit 1400 wirds aber echt knapp bei nem komplettbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .RideOn. (8. März 2012)

Gennau das ist der Scheiß ! Ich such schon ne ganze weile aber 1400 sind halt nix fürn Downhiller


----------



## Marius96 (8. März 2012)

Dann spar nochwas weiter 
Ich bin auch erst 16 und hab mir alles selbst zusammen gespart ;-)
Demo,Glory,Operator usw. bekommt man auch eher nicht fÃ¼r 1400â¬..


----------



## .RideOn. (8. März 2012)

Was hast du gezahlt für dein V2,wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## Marius96 (8. März 2012)

Normaler Verkaufspreis eben ;-)


----------



## .RideOn. (8. März 2012)

Also 3000 ?


----------



## Marius96 (8. März 2012)

Ja,so um den Dreh ;-)


----------



## HeavyMG (8. März 2012)

spare noch 500 und du bekommst ein neues tues... oder kannst dich erfolgreicher im bikemarkt umsehen!

ein schickes video vom v3 in action  http://www.pinkbike.com/video/245380


----------



## .RideOn. (8. März 2012)

Fährst du nur Downhill,oder auch BMX,Dirt oder Freeride oderso ?


----------



## .RideOn. (8. März 2012)

Hab den Bikemarkt durch,nix gutes drin oder habt ihr was gutes gesehen also in meiner Preisklasse ?


----------



## taff äs häll (8. März 2012)

Mit nem V3 für 1400 bzw. den ganzen neuen Rahmen für ein KMPL. Rad würde ich ganz schnell mal abschließen...

Wer für 1400 nen Komplettrad abgibt mit einem Rahmen von 2011 der verkauft auf jeden Fall Ranz...

Für 1400 kriegst du vllt. bei Glück Rahmen mit Dämpfer! 

V2 bestimmt auch darunter!

Spar erstmal nen bisschen, mit 14 darfst ja leider noch nicht arbeiten... Aber bestimmt findet sich da auch nen lukrativer Nebenjob in dem Alter! ;-)

Mit 15 war ich schon auf dem Bau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (8. März 2012)

Zeitungenaustragen..
Kläglich aber effektiv


----------



## taff äs häll (8. März 2012)

Gerüstbau mein Freund...


----------



## .RideOn. (8. März 2012)

Hahah ich arbeite etwas in der Familiären Fabrik aber....naja...was haltet ihr vom Tues ?


----------



## Marius96 (8. März 2012)

Wird was schwer in dem Alter


----------



## Marius96 (8. März 2012)

Gutes Rad..


----------



## taff äs häll (8. März 2012)

.RideOn. schrieb:


> Hahah ich arbeite etwas in der Familiären Fabrik aber....naja...was haltet ihr vom Tues ?



Ich glaub für das Tues fragst du dann besser die Dudes im Tues Thread, die haben ja auch alle eins und können dir was dazu sagen! ;-)


----------



## Marius96 (8. März 2012)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Ich glaub für das Tues fragst du dann besser die Dudes im Tues Thread, die haben ja auch alle eins und können dir was dazu sagen! ;-)


----------



## HeavyMG (8. März 2012)

meiner meinung nach is das tues für 1900 ein gutes einsteigerbike! nur bei den bremsen muss man schauen ob man damit klar kommt. wenn du nich viel wiegst könnte es klar gehen.


----------



## .RideOn. (8. März 2012)

Mit ausrüstung 75Kîlo bei 1,77m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (8. März 2012)

Hat hier jemand vielleicht einen guten Tipp in Bezug auch nicht lösbare Schrauben? 
Mein Schaltauge ist neulich abgebrochen und nu bekomm ich das abgebrochene Ende nicht vom Schaltwerk ab..


----------



## HeavyMG (8. März 2012)

75 kg sind bei der elexir 3 für dh grenzwertig!


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2012)

Ich sehe im Bikemarkt diverse Angebote um die 1500 Euro rum, da kriegt man schon was ganz ordentliches.
Wenn man nicht mehr Geld hat, muß man eben mit so etwas anfangen, das nimmt einem aber sicher  nicht den Spaß am Sport.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/483015/cat/42

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/482705/cat/42

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/482516/cat/42


Außerdem wäre ein DH Hardtail auch eine Idee.


----------



## Apeman (9. März 2012)

das man fÃ¼r â¬1400.- kein komplettes 2011/2012 commencal-DH V2/V3 bekommt, sollte hier denke ich klar sein! wenn man mal die originalen verkaufspreise anschaut, dann kann man ja erahnen was die teile so im einkaufspreis (fÃ¼r hÃ¤ndler) kosten. 

was san andreas geschrieben hat hÃ¶rt sich doch ganz vernÃ¼nftig an.

es muÃ nicht immer gleich das krasseste vom krassen sein um das fahren zu erlernen.
ich habe auch mit einem freeride-hardtail angefangen, weil ich nicht die kohle hatte...


----------



## Get_down (9. März 2012)

Das is doch mal snike!


----------



## .RideOn. (9. März 2012)

Schonmal danke ! Also das Straitline kommt mir nichts ins Haus ! Geometrie ist kompletter Müll !
Das Rotwild und das Giant hab ich auch schon gesehen...schaut ganz gut aus !
Kennt ihr jemanden der ein YT Tues verkauft ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (9. März 2012)

Für 1900 bekommst du ein neues! Ich tu auch Zeitungen austragen, man kackt mich des an, aber was soll man machen....


----------



## .RideOn. (10. März 2012)

Ich bin grad auf Ferienjob-Suche und habe eventuell was bei nem Specialized Händler gefunden 
Da kann ich Geld verdienen und man ein Demo & Status probefahren 
Vielen dank oder ich spare noch weiter für ein Tues oder Status !


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2012)

.RideOn. schrieb:


> Kennt ihr jemanden der ein YT Tues verkauft ??



Solche Leute kenne ich nicht.


----------



## taff äs häll (10. März 2012)

Von Rechts nach Links:

1 x Langweilig, 1x Durchschnitt und 1 x ein Rad was nicht in diesen Thread gehört...





Gut ist das V3!!! SEHR SEHR GUT!


----------



## lipmo51 (10. März 2012)

hahaaaa du ASI


----------



## pyroGhost (11. März 2012)

Als Kontrast zu den langweilig durchschnittlichen V3s da oben meine Dauerbaustelle - 18,7 Kilo:





pyro


----------



## Ralph1993 (11. März 2012)

Die Vollendung...


----------



## lipmo51 (11. März 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/245623/
@Ralph1993

ALLES richtig gemacht,bis auf den Dämpferschutz


----------



## Marius96 (11. März 2012)

Sieht richtig cool aus!


----------



## Get_down (11. März 2012)

Ralph, was wiegt des? 
Ich find die Gabelschriftzüge immer noch nicht gut die schreien dir ins Auge auf dem Schwarz.... Aber die Kashmia-Fox hat nen schönen Kontrast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (11. März 2012)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/245623/
> @Ralph1993
> 
> ALLES richtig gemacht,bis auf den Dämpferschutz



Dämpferschutz kommt ab wenn der Fender kommt


----------



## Ralph1993 (11. März 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Ralph, was wiegt des?
> Ich find die Gabelschriftzüge immer noch nicht gut die schreien dir ins Auge auf dem Schwarz.... Aber die Kashmia-Fox hat nen schönen Kontrast.



Ich finde die Schriftzüge perfekt  und die F40 is keine Kashima 

hab ich noch net gewogen, wird aber um die 18kg sein.


----------



## san_andreas (11. März 2012)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Die Vollendung...



Sehr schön ! Kondom weg !


----------



## lipmo51 (11. März 2012)

Neu:
-ErsatzLRS
-CarbonFender
-Vorbau
-Saint weg,X7 dran


----------



## taff äs häll (11. März 2012)

Schick Schick!  

Nächste Woche gehts wieder ab!!! Hab den Bulli schon wieder sauber und mit Decken ausgekleidet!!!


----------



## lipmo51 (11. März 2012)

mach dir keine Gedanken,den BUS bekomm ich schon wieder dreckig


----------



## RogerRobert (11. März 2012)

Und nochma V3 in Äktschn . Fotos sind von Schocos (Gravitypixel.de)


----------



## lipmo51 (11. März 2012)




----------



## mtb-freak96 (11. März 2012)

sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (11. März 2012)

mega geil


----------



## Apeman (12. März 2012)

die bikes und die bilder sind top!


----------



## RogerRobert (12. März 2012)

Schön, dass es euch gefällt! Dank auch an den Fotografen


----------



## Apeman (12. März 2012)

"El Gato Negro" ist fertig!


----------



## Jussi (12. März 2012)

Das zweite Bild find ich am besten, wobei die anderen auch echt gut sind!!

Da ihr ja alle schon etwas weiter seid als ich mit dem Aufbau, würde ich gerne mal wissen ob ihr den Rahmen abgeklebt habt wenn wo und vorallem mit was am besten mit Link!

Greets...


----------



## Get_down (12. März 2012)

> F40 is keine Kashima


I know. Ich meinte das Orangeneviech von taff.
Sag mal is das normal dass sich bei der Code der Druckpunkt verstellt? Letztens wieder nen Tag mit dem Rad von nem Freund gefahren und du musstest viel stärker drücken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (12. März 2012)

@apeman..find ich cool in dem schwarz,aber ein bisschen zu viel,wie ich finde. Vielleicht ein paar andersfarbige decals auf die Gabel?


----------



## Apeman (12. März 2012)

Marius96 schrieb:


> @apeman..find ich cool in dem schwarz,aber ein bisschen zu viel,wie ich finde. Vielleicht ein paar andersfarbige decals auf die Gabel?



thx! in meinem fotoalbum sind schon die decals die auf den rahmen kommen. evtl schaffe ich es sie im laufe der woche anzubringen


----------



## Kristijan (13. März 2012)

supreme very good bike


----------



## Apeman (14. März 2012)

also mir muß das jetzt mal jemand richtig erklären! wie stelle ich die bremsaufnahme mit einer 203er scheibe am V2 richtig ein. hab sie mit der aufnahme 3 verschraubt und den kurzen radstand genommen. trotzdem schleift die avid bremsscheibe noch (ca 1mm) an dem bremssattel. mußte wieder adapter+ unterlegscheibe unterlegen um das problem zu beheben. jetzt schreibt aber der kerl vom support, dass man den bremssattel direkt ohne spacer anbringen soll.

das thema wurde hier schon öfters gebracht, aber noch nie eine richtige lösung genannt. 
kann ja nicht sein, dass es nur mit shimano funtzt und mit avid nicht?


----------



## san_andreas (14. März 2012)

Das kann an der V2 liegen. Bei meinem K9 brauche ich auch eine 1mm Beilagscheibe, damit die Bremse schleiffrei läuft.


----------



## Apeman (14. März 2012)

danke für die schnelle antwort. hab mich evtl falsch ausgedrückt. ich meine mein commencal supreme dh v2. fahre eine avid elixir cr mit 203er scheibe.


----------



## san_andreas (14. März 2012)

Achso...und ich hätte genauer lesen können...
Bei der Elixir macht aber eine zusätzliche Beilagscheibe auch nix.


----------



## Jussi (14. März 2012)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> Du brauchst ein 42A
> 
> Cheers.
> Ralf



Mein Rahmen hat 41mm Innenlagermaß somit das SM-BB91-41A

Gruß


----------



## Ralph1993 (18. März 2012)

Nur noch ein anderer Lenker und es ist perfekt!


----------



## lipmo51 (18. März 2012)

ich würd erstmal das Kettenblatt tauschen und die Sattelklemme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (18. März 2012)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> ich würd erstmal das Kettenblatt tauschen und die Sattelklemme



nene Sattelklemme bleibt auf jeden fall!

Kettenblatt.. wie meinste das?


----------



## lipmo51 (18. März 2012)

ist das nicht das originale Kettenblatt von der Descendant?
Das wiegt doch glaub ich ca 70gr?
Wenns ein anderes ist,hab ich nix gesagt


----------



## Ralph1993 (18. März 2012)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> ist das nicht das originale Kettenblatt von der Descendant?
> Das wiegt doch glaub ich ca 70gr?
> Wenns ein anderes ist,hab ich nix gesagt


is das originale


----------



## lipmo51 (18. März 2012)

Das Teil ist wiederlich...und das Schwerste was ich je gesehen habe.
Kauf die ein E13 Kettenblatt,oder RaceFace,usw usw


----------



## Ralph1993 (18. März 2012)

weger 30g XDDD

ich würde mir das RaceFace Kettenblatt kaufen nur wegen dem style


----------



## lipmo51 (18. März 2012)

Wenns bei dir um STYLE geht,dann tausch die Sattelklemme gleich mit


----------



## lipmo51 (18. März 2012)

interessant ist die neue Wippe am V3 :


----------



## Ralph1993 (18. März 2012)

ohja würde mich auch interessieren, was die da geändert haben. Ob man die nachrüsten kann?! etc.


----------



## lipmo51 (18. März 2012)

also LEICHTER ist sie garantiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (18. März 2012)




----------



## stylo (18. März 2012)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Nur noch ein anderer Lenker und es ist perfekt!



und vielleicht noch nen bissl die kette kürzen


----------



## Ralph1993 (18. März 2012)

wurde von 114 auf 99 glieder gekürzt hat ein kumpel für mich gemacht... iwas mit " hinterbau voll eingefedert... dann iwas gezählt... addiert.. etc XD ka  eig. sollte es passen


----------



## Marius96 (18. März 2012)

Alles richtig gemacht an dem Rad! So wie es steht würde ichs sofort nehmen! )


----------



## Ralph1993 (18. März 2012)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Alles richtig gemacht an dem Rad! So wie es steht würde ichs sofort nehmen! )



Danke


----------



## Jussi (19. März 2012)

Wie schon erwähnt Kettenblatt und Sattelklemme sonst Tip Top!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (19. März 2012)

Und die drei Männekes würde ich ja noch überkleben...


----------



## Ralph1993 (19. März 2012)

Xd


----------



## Get_down (19. März 2012)

Schon diese Verräter 
Bringt die neue Wippe irgendwas?


----------



## taff äs häll (19. März 2012)

Weniger Gewicht...

Die jetztige Wippe ist ja schon recht massiv und wurde letzte Saison vom Gee schon ausgefräst im WC gefahren...


----------



## Ralph1993 (19. März 2012)

gee hat die kaputt gemacht?!


----------



## taff äs häll (19. März 2012)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> gee hat die kaputt gemacht?!



hmm?


----------



## Ralph1993 (19. März 2012)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> hmm?



die schwinge oder wie soll ich das gefräst verstehen?


----------



## taff äs häll (19. März 2012)

Nein!!! Ausgefräst!!! Also Material weg genommen! ;-) damit sie leichter wird! ;-)


----------



## stylo (20. März 2012)

so hab mein supreme v2 auch fast fertig,fehlt nur noch protone einheit für die 888 und dann endlich fertig..stand bis jetzt ohne protone 17,6kg


----------



## Get_down (20. März 2012)

Gewichtsbezogen ist bei den Teilen doch eh schon Hopfen und Malz verloren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstking (21. März 2012)

moin,
sucht zufällig jemand ein V2 atherton replica?
ein kumpel will seins verkaufen, da er nie fährt...
rad ist 3mal gefahren worden also fast neu.
dämpfer ist ein rc4 und gabel eine 888 evo 
wenn jemand interesse hat schickt ne pn, dann geb ich dir die nummer oder mail adresse


----------



## HeavyMG (23. März 2012)

Ich kenn jemand der ein v3 haben möchte! Was will dein Kumpel dafür haben?


----------



## Apeman (23. März 2012)

was bringt einem die protone-kartusche? mal vom gewichtsunterschied abgesehen.


----------



## Get_down (23. März 2012)

Ich nehms wenn er mirs schenkt...


----------



## Apeman (23. März 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Ich nehms wenn er mirs schenkt...



wohl kaum^^



> sucht zufällig jemand ein V2 atherton replica?
> ein kumpel will seins verkaufen, da er nie fährt...


----------



## downhill-billy (23. März 2012)

almost ready to roll....


----------



## Jussi (24. März 2012)

Top!
deins?
gewicht?


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2012)

Apeman schrieb:


> was bringt einem die protone-kartusche? mal vom gewichtsunterschied abgesehen.



Vorallem Ärger wegen schlechter Qualität.


----------



## herby-hancoc (24. März 2012)

Kann man den Rahmen in der Farbe kaufen ? und wo?





lipmo51 schrieb:


> interessant ist die neue Wippe am V3 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (24. März 2012)

@ downhill-billy: Schickes Teil!


> Kann man den Rahmen in der Farbe kaufen ? und wo?


Das ist deren Teamfarbe den kann ma nicht so kaufen


----------



## AITCH_PI_KAY (25. März 2012)

Servus,

ich nutze mal diesen Thread für meine Frage. Will mir ins V3 vielleicht die 66 evo ti einbauen. Wie sinnvoll ist das bezüglich der Geo? Bin einfach mehr im Freeridebereich als im reinen Downhill zuhause und will einfach keine Doppelbrücke fahren.

Jemand hier der auch eien Singlecrown fährt und Erfahrungen hat?

Gruß


----------



## Dennis K (25. März 2012)

Hier mal mein aktueller Aufbau für 2012:






Commencal Supreme DH Atherton Ed.
Fox DHX RC4
Boxxer Team
Shimano Saint Schaltwerk + Trigger auf Jagwire Zügen
E.13 The Hive
Crankbrothers 5050 3 Las Vegas
Hope Pro II auf Mavic 721
Formula the One special polished Ed.
SDG IFLY IBEAM
Answer Pro Taper Bar
Sunline Directmount
Intense DH Trockenreifen
...


----------



## Marius96 (3. April 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen,wechen Zweck der/die/das? Piggybag bzw. der Ausgleichsbehälter am Stahlfederdämpfer erfüllt? Kann man dort noch irgendwas einstellen oder muss das alles so bleiben wie es von Werk eingestellt ist?
danke ! ;-)


----------



## RogerRobert (4. April 2012)

@Marius 96: Ich weiß zwar nicht was du für einen Dämpfer hast, aber oft kann man an den Verstellern oder über das Luftventil am Ausgleichsbehälter die Progression einstellen.

V3 in Double-Action


----------



## Apeman (4. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Vorallem Ärger wegen schlechter Qualität.



alles klar 

dann brauche ich das schon mal nicht... meine rc2x läuft und läuft


@roger:  sehr nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (4. April 2012)

@RogerRobert ..
Okay..Ich hab einen Fox Van R 2011 ..
Btw. cooles Bild!


----------



## RogerRobert (4. April 2012)

Marius96 schrieb:


> @RogerRobert ..
> Okay..Ich hab einen Fox Van R 2011 ..
> Btw. cooles Bild!



Ich glaub da kannste eh nicht viel einstellen. Höchstens den Luftdruck...


----------



## HeavyMG (4. April 2012)

ich werde bei meinem roco r mal die luftkammer im piggybag verkleinern wenn ich zeit hab. dadurch wird der progressiver. ich schreib nochmal wenn ich nen erfahrungsbericht dazu abgeben kann.


----------



## Marius96 (4. April 2012)

Okay alles klar ! ;-)


----------



## siggi985 (5. April 2012)

Mal ne Frage an alle V2 Besitzer (oder die es mal waren). Hab heute festgestellt das ich bei meinem neuen Supreme 8 iwo Spiel im Hinterbau haben muss. Wenn ich das Rad am Sattel "anhebe" merke ich das es iwo in der Anlenkung wackelt. Hab hier schonmal was von iwelchen Spacern gelesen, hab aber keine Ahnung wo ich da Spacer reinmachen sollte und vorallem was für welche. Hoffe jemand kann mir da helfen  Schrauben sind übrigens alle angezogen und die Buchsen sinds auch nicht.


----------



## Marius96 (5. April 2012)

Schau mal ob du heraus findest wo es wackelt 
Vielleicht sinds die Dämpferbuchsen,aber du sagtest ja da ist alles okay..
Vielleicht ein Lager was nichtmehr ganz so richtig sitzt..


----------



## siggi985 (5. April 2012)

Ich glaube es ist das eine Lager über dem Hauptlager

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1095529

Hauptlager und Dämpferbuchsen kann ich auch ausschließen. Hab im Moment leider keiner Zeit (und bei nem neuen Rahmen auch keine Lust ) den Hinterbau mal zu zerlegen...


----------



## Lore (5. April 2012)

genau das problem hatte ich auch. die achse hatte spiel in der bohrung vom hinterbau. hab sie daraufhin sandgetrahlt und eine beschichtung einbrennen lassen(kann ich in der firma machen), dadurch wurde der aussendurchmesser größer. spiel war dann so gut wie weg. auseinanderbauen musst du allerdings.


----------



## siggi985 (5. April 2012)

Hmm alles klar, sowas hab ich auch vermutet  Eigentlich schade das sowas bei nem neuen Rahmen auftritt  Dann werd ich mal schauen das ich diese Achse da rausbekomm


----------



## Marius96 (5. April 2012)

Hier schreibt auch jemand etwas ähnliches..
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=508866

Ich denke da hilft nur aufschrauben und das Teil mal genau anschauen 

Edit: Zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis K (5. April 2012)

Ich glaube eher, dass es die Lager sind.

Bei mir war das auch so, als ich meinen Supreme DH bekommen bekommen habe.
Die Lager im Link system hatten Spiel, bzw. waren ausgeschlagen.

Das Kann man aber leicht feststellen, einfach mal den Link ausbauen, aber die Wippen noch miteinander verbunden lassen. Wenn sich beim verwinden der beiden Teile gegeneinander Spiel bermerkbar macht sind die Lager kaputt.

Die Hauptlager sind eher selten ausgeschlagen, da sie größere Belastungen aushalten. Meine sind z.B. noch tip top.


----------



## siggi985 (5. April 2012)

Ok gut zu wissen. Hab jetzt mal Commencal und Chainreaction angeschrieben was die meinen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das für nen neuen Rahmen inakzeptabel...


----------



## Marius96 (5. April 2012)

Denke ich auch..


----------



## Dennis K (5. April 2012)

Hm ja nen Kumpel von mir hatte das mit seinem neuen IronHorse Sunday 2009 auch.
Erstmal waren alle Schrauben und Bolzen von Werk aus so mega festgeballert, dass man sie kaum lösen konnte und außerdem hatte er nach nem halben Jahr schon Probleme mit den Lagern und musste einen kompletten Lagerwechsel machen.


----------



## siggi985 (5. April 2012)

Mal schauen ob ich morgen Abend dazu komme die Anlenkung auszubauen, wenns wirklich die Lager sind frag ich mich wielange die den DH-Einsatz überleben sollen


----------



## Blindside09 (6. April 2012)

bei mir ist es immer die schraube die die 2 teile der umlenkung zusammen hält die sich löst. also genau die an die man nicht so schön hinkommt


----------



## Dennis K (6. April 2012)

Naja gibt schlimmeres.

Ich bin mit dem Supreme DH extrem zu Frieden und glücklich, ist aber auch kein Wunder nach dem ich lange das Serviceintensive Sunday gefahren bin.

Da hieß es nach jedem mal Bikepark komplett zerlegen reinigen fetten und wieder montieren.

Das Commencal kann ich nach nem Tag fahren auch einfach verdreckt in die Ecke stellen und ne Woche später einfach wieder in dem Zustand fahren.


----------



## siggi985 (6. April 2012)

So Problem "gelöst". Die Wellen bei den Umlenkungen sind 1/10mm kleiner als die Lager Innendurchmesser (wie Lore ja bereits gesagt hatte). Bisschen viel eben, 5/100mm wären besser also werd ich mir iwo neue Achsen drehen lassen und die dann austauschen. Hab jetzt einfach mal alles neu gefettet und das Spiel ist erstmal weg


----------



## Get_down (7. April 2012)

> Das Commencal kann ich nach nem Tag fahren auch einfach verdreckt in die  Ecke stellen und ne Woche später einfach wieder in dem Zustand fahren.


Juhuu! Das richtige für mich. Du solltest mal mein Corratec sehn.... 
*Ist einer von euch V3 Leuten am Dienstag in Willingen? *Will das mal in echt sehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (11. April 2012)

hab hier paar seiten zuvor auch das problem mit dem spiel in der umlenkung beschrieben. ist so wie blindside beschrieben hat.
wann ist denn dein bike fertig. evtl sieht man sich ja dann mal am rathsberg


----------



## siggi985 (11. April 2012)

Ist schon fertig (bis auf ne Ti-Feder und die eigentlichen Pedale)  Vll schaff ich es später schnell ein Bild zu machen  Rathsberg bin ich ab nächster Woche wieder wenn der Klausurenterror in der Uni vorbei ist


----------



## Get_down (11. April 2012)

> ich nutze mal diesen Thread für meine Frage. Will mir ins V3 vielleicht  die 66 evo ti einbauen. Wie sinnvoll ist das bezüglich der Geo?......Jemand hier der auch eien Singlecrown fährt und Erfahrungen hat?


Hab das hier bei pb gefunden:


----------



## Apeman (11. April 2012)

@siggi: sehr schick dein racer! konntest du schon die 888 testen?


----------



## siggi985 (12. April 2012)

Ja aber leider erst 1 mal, funzt aber soweit schonmal wesentlich besser als ne Boxxer/40


----------



## Ralph1993 (12. April 2012)

wie ich die anti F40 leute liebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (12. April 2012)

Ich bin weder Anti 40 noch Anti Boxxer  Fand das meine Boxxer davor auch sehr gut gefunzt hat aber alleine wie die 888 anspricht ist genial  Am besten selber mal iwo vergleichen


----------



## Apeman (12. April 2012)

kann mich immer noch nicht durchringen meine rc2x gegen eine rc3 evo zu ersetzen... die läuft und läuft. evtl kommt dann diesen herbst auch eine neue


----------



## Apeman (14. April 2012)

neu sind decals und x9 shifter. der kettenstrebenschutz wird noch getauscht.


----------



## Dennis K (14. April 2012)

@siggi

Klar ansprechverhalten der 888 war schon immer dem der Boxxer überlegen,
Aber Womit ich persönlich nie klar gekommen bin ist das wegsacken der mz beim einfahren in scharfe Kurven. Mag sein, dass das bei neueren Modellen weniger extrem ist, aber früher ging mir das immer auf den Sack. 

Ich mag aber an sich lieber ein straffes und direktes Fahrwerk.


----------



## Get_down (14. April 2012)

Kann mir einer mal eine Frontal-Detailaufnahme von dem C auf dem Steuerrohr vom V3 geben? Und den Durchmesser des Logos?


----------



## taff äs häll (15. April 2012)

Schreib den User Schneidwerk an! ;-) Der hat die Vorlage von meinem V3 noch! ;-)


----------



## Get_down (15. April 2012)

Ich brauche nur ein Bild, kein Aufkleber, ich sag nur Nukeproof-Style....


----------



## Jussi (16. April 2012)

Kann mir einer die Lagerbezeichnungen bestätigen, laut Commencal Techbook sind alle Lager 61902 laut Maßen aber 6stk 61902 und 2stk 61804 ist das korrekt?

Hier noch was schönes vom 2012 Team schöne Detailaufnahmen!

http://player.vimeo.com/video/39024697?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0&color=ffffff" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen


----------



## lipmo51 (16. April 2012)

ich hatte zwar schon mal die Lager getauscht,aber ich weiß nicht mehr welche Nummer die hatten.
Es waren auf jeden Fall 6 kleine,und 2 große


----------



## Apeman (16. April 2012)

hat einer von euch schon mal einen manitou revox isx im v2 gehabt? ist der genau so plüschig wie der roco wc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (18. April 2012)

Suche leichte flache Pedale für mein V3.
Hatte bei BMO Reserve Trail Seeker bestellt und jetzt nach drei Wochen gibt es sie laut denen nicht mehr!!
Klasse....


----------



## taff Ã¤s hÃ¤ll (18. April 2012)

Hol dir die Teile von Nukeproof... 

FÃ¼r 130â¬ kriegste da irgendwas um die 370g oder Sudpin III von NC17, die gibts glaub ich schon um die 80â¬... 

Grip haste jeweils mehr als genug! ;-) 

Oder Sixpack Skywalker bzw. Icon Pedale... 

Die gibts auch schon in Al-Ti fÃ¼r um die 130â¬ ;-)


----------



## siggi985 (18. April 2012)

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=276 sind auch nicht schlecht, haltbar und sehr leicht. Mit Titanachse sogar verdammt leicht aber die hab ich nur am AM verbaut.


----------



## Bremsbelag (19. April 2012)

Hoffe es sind auch MiniDh´s wilkommen


----------



## Jussi (19. April 2012)

Danke schonmal für die Vorschläge, die Superstar hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst gefallen mir auch echt gut.
Habe die Trail Seeker jetzt im schönen AT gefunden und bestellt 

Hier das Projekt




wie gesagt Pedale und Hinterreifen wird noch getauscht. Danke BMO


----------



## Marius96 (21. April 2012)

Nochmal ein bisschen Äktschn!


----------



## Get_down (21. April 2012)

Was ich mich so grad frage, wenn ich die Teile alle hab kann ich die dann einfach so zusammen schrauben? Brauch ich spezielles Werkzeug?


----------



## Lore (21. April 2012)

noch nie ein fahrrad zusammengebaut? machs mit jmd der sich auskennt.


----------



## jopefu (21. April 2012)

Hier ist mein V3
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1106333


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (21. April 2012)

Gefällt mir gut mit den Laufrädern!


----------



## jopefu (21. April 2012)

Danke,
hab lange darüber nachgedacht ob die Farbe passen könnte


----------



## Marius96 (21. April 2012)

Passt


----------



## Get_down (22. April 2012)

> noch nie ein fahrrad zusammengebaut? machs mit jmd der sich auskennt.


Nope. Also heisst das ich kann das nicht so zusammenbaun, ohne noch Schrauben zu kaufen? 

Ich weiss von nix


----------



## Marius96 (22. April 2012)

Also,du kannst nicht alles ohne richtiges Werkzeug zusammenschrauben..
Und es fehlen dir ja noch ein paar Teile,z.b die obere Brücke von der Gabel,wenn du die nicht hast kannst du die Gabel nicht montieren,deswegen dann den Vorbau und den Lenker und die Bremsen auch nicht ..
Ich würde es eher von jemanden machen lassen der  damit erfahrung und das richtige werkzeug hat


----------



## Lore (23. April 2012)

mal ein schönes bild von meinem baby. thx @Icono




uund äkschn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (23. April 2012)

fein fein. 

kann mir keiner helfen?


> hat einer von euch schon mal einen manitou revox isx im v2 gehabt? ist der genau so plüschig wie der roco wc?


----------



## Marius96 (23. April 2012)

Schicke Bilder!

Schrauben sollten bei den Teilen alle dabei sein!


----------



## Get_down (23. April 2012)

Aber ne obere Gabelbrücke ist dabei oder? Wenn nich wär ja kacke..

Ich weiss von nix


----------



## Marius96 (23. April 2012)

Oh,Tut mir Leid!
Ich habe das Bild von Jussi versehentlich mit deinem Post vewechselt ! 
Also,Schrauben für die Teile sind immer dabei und mit der Gabelbrücke bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher,aber ich meine die musst du zusätzlich holen.


----------



## taff äs häll (23. April 2012)

Was? Bei ner originalen gekauften Gabel? 

Da sind bei jedem Hersteller Gabelkronen dabei!


----------



## Marius96 (23. April 2012)

Sicher?
Neulich hat sich ein Freund bei BMO eine Boxxer bestellt und da war keine obere krone bei..


----------



## taff äs häll (23. April 2012)

Dann steht es aber dabei, die Teile gibt es zum Teil reduziert, dann ist mal nur eine flache, oder eine hohe oder auch mal garkeine Krone dabei! Steht dann aber in der Artikelbeschreibung!

Ansonsten sind bei den Aftermarket Gabel immer die oberen Gabelkronen dabei! ;-)


----------



## Marius96 (23. April 2012)

Genau


----------



## Get_down (24. April 2012)

K


----------



## Lore (24. April 2012)

juhuuu, es gibt nen Fender!
schmale 59 Flocken
http://http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=9743173


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (24. April 2012)

Preis =  der größte WITZ 
total häßlich


----------



## don-quichotto (24. April 2012)

Lore schrieb:


> juhuuu, es gibt nen Fender!
> schmale 59 Flocken



Lore, dann sieh mal zu noch ein paar von deinen Fendern zu basteln, damit wir unser Geld nicht für dieses häßliche Stück Plastik ausgeben!


----------



## Lore (24. April 2012)

don-quichotto schrieb:


> Lore, dann sieh mal zu noch ein paar von deinen Fendern zu basteln, damit wir unser Geld nicht für dieses häßliche Stück Plastik ausgeben!



okay. allerdings dauert das ne weile  , aber wer noch einen möchte kann sich melden, dann mach ich noch ne runde.


----------



## don-quichotto (24. April 2012)

lore schrieb:


> okay. Allerdings dauert das ne weile  , aber wer noch einen möchte kann sich melden, dann mach ich noch ne runde.



ich ich ich!!! :d


----------



## Apeman (24. April 2012)

@lore: machst du auch welche für das v2?


----------



## Lore (24. April 2012)

bisher nicht..da ist die sitaution auch eine andere. nämlich keine vorgebohrten löcher und ein dämpfer der sich relativ zu rahmen ziemlich stark in seiner lage verändert. also müsste man was direkt an den dämpfer an sich basteln, was den vorteil hätte, dass diese lösung wohl bei vielen rahmen passen könnte. mmmh.


----------



## ShogunZ (25. April 2012)

@lore: wie sieht's mit meinem aus?


----------



## Lore (25. April 2012)

ist auf dem weg..

Fender unter Beschuss, Kolbenstange und Rebound bleiben sauber, Dreck kann unten rausfallen und Rebound ist noch einstellbar.


----------



## Mr.A (25. April 2012)

ich will auch einen 

sagmal Bescheid wenn du wieder welche machst.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (25. April 2012)

Wenn ich einen Double Barrel im V3 fahre, stimmt dann folgendes?

240/76mm Einbaulänge.
Aber wo krieg ich die passenden 22,2x10 Buchsen her?
In den deutschen Shops sind nur 8mm Buchsen verzeichnet.
Haben die bei Cosmic passende Buchsen?

Danke


----------



## taff äs häll (25. April 2012)

alles richtig soweit!

Da schreib mal den Huber an!

www.huber-bushings.com


----------



## Get_down (25. April 2012)

> Aber wo krieg ich die passenden 22,2x10 Buchsen her?
> In den deutschen Shops sind nur 8mm Buchsen verzeichnet.


Is mir auch schon aufgefallen!
Hat den einer schon einen CCDB im V3?
Ob 2 oder 3-teilig is doch egal oder?

Ich weiss von nix


----------



## taff äs häll (25. April 2012)

Ich mitlerweile und der RogerRobert oder so... 

Ich hab mir die Buchsen beim Huber machen lassen, sind eh besser als die Originalen und kosten eigentlich weniger! ;-)


----------



## Get_down (25. April 2012)

Boaahhh wie geil! Will auch!


----------



## Lore (25. April 2012)

@Mr.A, ist notiert.
Alle weiteren Interessenten bitte per PN melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2012)

@taff: wirklich saugut, das Rad.
Wurde der Rahmen nach dem orange nochmal abgebeizt / gestrahlt und dann neu gepulvert oder wurde der Lack nur angeschliffen und gepulvert ?


----------



## taff äs häll (25. April 2012)

Hey,

der kam wohl in so nen Chemiebad, und wurde dann grundiert und gepulvert! ;-)


----------



## Mr.A (25. April 2012)

@Lore

super, Danke


----------



## Marius96 (27. April 2012)




----------



## XzeitgeistX (28. April 2012)

kurze Frage zu den Drehmomenten am V2. Das Tecbook 2010 listet auf einer der letzten Seiten eine Art Faustregeltabelle für alle Modelle:

Schraubentyp -> Drehmoment           
M4  ->  4.5 - 5.5 N.m
M5  ->  5.5 - 6.5 N.m
M6  ->  9.8 - 11.7 N.m
M8  ->  22 - 24 N.m
M10 -> 30 - 35 N.m

Kann man das ohne nachzudenken auf tatsächlich alle Schrauben anwenden? Das Dämpferlager würde danach mit 6Nm angezogen werden. Das fand ich irgendwie sehr wenig, oder doch nicht?


----------



## lipmo51 (29. April 2012)




----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2012)

Süüüüüüüüüüüüüüß, das Zwillingspärchen von W-berg !


----------



## Ralph1993 (29. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> süüüüüüüüüüüüüüß, das zwillingspärchen von w-berg !



xd


----------



## taff äs häll (29. April 2012)

Jo... Danach waren wir noch in der Sauna und sind intim geworden... :-D :-D


----------



## lipmo51 (30. April 2012)

normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (30. April 2012)

Ihr müsstet mal alle V3-Owner zusammentrommeln und ein Group-Shot machen


----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2012)

Du meinst eher einen Gang Bang ?


----------



## lipmo51 (30. April 2012)

der Taff steht nur auf boys,
er würde sich freuen


----------



## taff äs häll (1. Mai 2012)

Auf junge knackige Boys... :-D Der Lipmo ist mir eigentlich schon zu alt...


----------



## Get_down (1. Mai 2012)




----------



## lipmo51 (1. Mai 2012)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Auf junge knackige Boys... :-D Der Lipmo ist mir eigentlich schon zu alt...



Sonntag sah das aber anders aus 
Da war ich noch gut genug


----------



## HeavyMG (1. Mai 2012)

@jussi: es hatte einen guten grund warum bmo die trail seeker nicht mehr liefert!

Liebe BMO-Kunden,

und Käufer eines Trail Seeker Pedals von Reverse Components. Wir möchten  Euch auf Grund einer wichtigen Bekanntgabe von Revers Components  darüber informieren, dass es bei größeren Achsenspiel am oben genannten  Pedal zu Beschädigungen des Pedalkörpers
kommen könnte. Im schlimmsten Fall würde sich der Pedalkörper von der Achse lösen.

Wir bitten Euch die Pedale genau zu prüfen und  gegebenen Falls bei uns  einzuschicken. Dann werden wir euch für die entsprechenden Artikel eine  Gutschrift erstellen.

Wir bitten um euer Verständnis
Euer BMO-Team

meine sind auch schon im eimer... zum glück sind die nich bei voller fahrt von der achse gerutscht! als alternative die von gewicht und preis her passt werde ich mir bald mal die hier bestellen :http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ltraleichte-Plattform-Pedale-2012::29745.html


----------



## HeavyMG (1. Mai 2012)

es wird bei meinem v3 zeit für ein neues innenlager... kann mir jemand  sagen worauf ich achten muss damit es passt? kurbel und kettenführung  sind die vom "günstigen" komplett bike.


----------



## Get_down (1. Mai 2012)

83mm oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (1. Mai 2012)

einfach ein BB92 taugliches Lager kaufen...Truvativ und Shimano sind aber nicht kompatibel...kommt also auf deine Kurbel an, von welchem Hersteller du kaufst.
Mein Shimano Lager ist nach fast einem Jahr noch tip top


----------



## Jussi (1. Mai 2012)

@HeavyMG danke erstmal für die Info, BMO schrieb mir die Pedale gebe es nicht mehr. 

Find ich nicht gut was du schreibst meine Trail Seeker kamen vorgestern...
Eigentlich super geil... Was ist denn bei dir kaputt gegangen?


----------



## HeavyMG (1. Mai 2012)

schonmal danke für die hilfe!

---------------------------

eins meiner pedale hatte von anfang an minimal achsspiel und das wurde immer grösser. komm auf keinen fall auf die idee die pedale von der achse zu holen... da is ein sammelsurium an kleinkram drin den man nich so ohne weiteres wieder zusammen bekommt!


----------



## Jussi (2. Mai 2012)

Ah ok das hätte ich gemacht wenn die Pedale Spiel bekommen. Was anderes als Distanzhülsen, Kugellager und ein Gleitlager kann aber auch nicht drin sein. Hatte meine gerade nochmal in der Hand Spiel ist noch keins zu merken, weder Achsial noch Radial mal sehen wie sie sich machen wenn ich sie im Einsatz habe.
Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall erst noch längere Pins verbauen die originalen sind doch recht kurz.

Wegen des Innenlagers habe ich bei meiner Saint Kurbel dieses genommen:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/22064?xtor=AL-8-


----------



## Mr.A (2. Mai 2012)

ah shit BB91 mein ich natürlich...!


----------



## Jussi (2. Mai 2012)

So hiermal was neues!
Das ist meine obere Lagerschale vom V3 diese nach einem etwa zwei Meter Drop mit etwas hartem Aufschlag auf die Front die biege gemacht hat.









Ich hatte mich an Commencal in Andorra gewendet um dies evt als Garantiefall neu zu bekommen. Ebenfalls auch auf anraten von Lore habe ich mal nachgefragt ob es sich bei diesem Teil evt um eine Sollbruchstelle handelt oder gar eine Schwachstelle in der Konstruktion. 
Vorweg der Kontakt mit Commencal war erste Sahne ich habe geschrieben und binnen einer Stunde immer eine Antwort bekommen 
Laut Commencal bin ich bislang der einzige mit diesem Problem und durch den Crash ist auch nix mit Garantie. Eine Sollbruchstelle oder Schwachstelle ist die Lagerschale wohl auch nicht. Wobei ich froh gewesen bin das es nur die Lagerschale war welche kaputt ging, dem "knack" beim Crash zufolge hätte auch Rahmen, Gabel ect durch sein können.
Glück gehabt alles noch heil. Die Lagerschalen kosten 35 bei Commencal diese habe ich jetzt mal geordert!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (2. Mai 2012)

häää ? wie geht denn sowas ?


----------



## Jussi (2. Mai 2012)

Das ist die Frage...
Und kommt mir nicht mit, hast den Steuersatz nicht richtig angezogen ect.
War alles fest, hab auch dumm geguckt! Bin quasi Senkrecht auf die Gabel und dann über den Lenker....


----------



## ShogunZ (2. Mai 2012)

Sodala!


----------



## HeavyMG (2. Mai 2012)

danke für den link zum innenlager!

das mit der lagerschale is ja mal krass... da hab ich bei meinen frontlastigen landungen ja echt glück gehabt!

das soviel kleinscheiss in den trail seekern drin is hätte ich auch nicht gedacht! hier mal ein foto davon:


----------



## Marius96 (2. Mai 2012)

Neue Kamera bekommen und dann mal ab in den Wald zum testen! 
Würde mich über verbesserungs vorschläge freuen! ;-)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNmgDvNGsaY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jussi (2. Mai 2012)

Das ist ja nicht einfach bei einer zu frontlastigen Landung passiert war schon etwas heftiger gewesen. Einfach so passiert da nix!

Das Pedal hast du aber zerlegt als es kaputt war? Wo sind die Kugeln der Lager? So wie ich das erkennen kann liegen auf deinem Bild die Lager in ihren Einzelteilen. Schließlich sind es ja vier plus ein Gleitlager.


----------



## HeavyMG (3. Mai 2012)

Die Kugeln waren pulverisiert. Dabei bin ich nur ein paar mal damit gefahren.


----------



## Apeman (3. Mai 2012)

kann mir mal schnell einer die schafftlänge beim supreme v2 sagen. müßten mit einem höherem steuersatz bei 17/18cm sein oder?


----------



## Ben_123 (3. Mai 2012)

Servus Leute!

Ich bin jetzt auch seit ungefähr 2 Monaten stolzer Besitzer eines V3 und hab neulich beim Putzen etwas unschönes entdeckt...
Die Schwinge eckt irgendwie am Rahmen an und es kann aber net sein dass  sich da was verbogen hat da ich immer die Hinterbau Schrauben  kontrolliert habe und auch net all zu krass gefahren bin!?
Nun die Frage ob das ein Kontstruktionsfehler ist und ob es bei euch auch so ausschaut?

Hier noch ein Foto:
MtbNews.jpg

@Jussi : Da musst du awer ganz schön hart gelandet sein 

MfG Ben


----------



## Lore (3. Mai 2012)

das wäre ein sehr blöder konstruktionsfehler. sowas wird ja vorher simuliert. bau den dämpfer mal aus und schau ob die macken genau aufeinanderpassen. ich hab an der stelle auch schon einige lackabplatzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben_123 (3. Mai 2012)

Ja werd ich auch irgendwann machen jedoch noch nicht dieses Wochenende. Es ist aber sicher die Schwinge weil es auf beiden Seiten ist.
Auf jeden Fall sieht man dass die ab Werk genau an der Stelle ein wenig eingefräst haben dass das nicht passiert... Anscheinend nicht genug!


----------



## Jussi (4. Mai 2012)

@HeavyMG
vielleicht baue ich die Pedale mal auseinander solange sie noch ganz sind. Dann gebe ich dir die Nummern der Lager, für evt neue.

Ich hab eben auch bei meinem Rahmen mal geschaut da ist noch nix, aber werde ich mal beobachten. So "Konstruktionsfehler" passieren aber auch, bei meinem Ransom gibt es so was ähnliches da schlägt die Schwinge auch bei volllem einfedern an.


----------



## HeavyMG (4. Mai 2012)

Danke für das Angebot! Werde die Pedale aber zurück schicken... Bmo erstattet ja den Kaufpreis.

Bin mal gespannt ob noch mehr Leute das Problem mit der Schwinge haben. Mit dem roco r ist jedenfalls alles ok.


----------



## Yannick_ (6. Mai 2012)

Verkaufe V2, vielleicht hat ja jemand interesse oder braucht noch ein zweites 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=507014


----------



## claire (6. Mai 2012)

Hier ist meins !

17,9kg!


----------



## Karthoum (7. Mai 2012)

Apeman schrieb:


> kann mir mal schnell einer die schafftlänge beim supreme v2 sagen. müßten mit einem höherem steuersatz bei 17/18cm sein oder?


Hab in meinem V2 mit dem Originalsteuersatz eine Schaftlänge von 17cm. Hoffe das hilft!


----------



## RidingStyle (7. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## Apeman (7. Mai 2012)

Karthoum schrieb:


> Hab in meinem V2 mit dem Originalsteuersatz eine Schaftlänge von 17cm. Hoffe das hilft!



super danke da müßte ja mit einem flacheren steuersatz die 16cm marke zu knacken sein oder? hab mir eine gebrauchte boxxer mit 17,5cm gabelschaft gekauft. die müßte bis ende der woche bei mir sein. hoffe, dass ich bis dahin einen flacheren steuersatz als meinen finde. bin zzt. bei genau 18cm... sonst hab ich ein problem


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen! ich bin seit mitte letzter woche auch besitzer eines Supreme, es ist nur ein 8ter aber denke der aufbau rechtfertigt den post.





Hier noch der Link ins Album:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1115496


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (8. Mai 2012)

juhu, dorado testphase geht los


----------



## don-quichotto (8. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön mit der Dorado!


----------



## Jussi (8. Mai 2012)

Nachdem heute mein heiÃ ersehntes Paket aus Andora kam hier das Ergebniss!

Danke gilt hierbei vorallem:
Lore 
Taff 
und allen anderen!

Ging im Ã¼brigen super schnell aber der Versand von 14â¬ war schon happig und fÃ¼r ne Ãberweisung wollte meine Bank nochmal 17â¬! Hab dann mit Kreditkarte bezahlt und das Paket ging am gleichen Tag raus!

Vielleicht bin ich auch selber Schuld aber die Schwingenlager bei mir waren schon schrott die Schrauben waren von Werk aus nicht angezogen! Habt ihr sie vor der ersten Fahrt alle kontrolliert?









[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Ben_123 (9. Mai 2012)

@Jussi: Also bei meiner ersten Fahrt war alles fest. Jedoch nach 4 mal fahren waren sie auch lose und als ich dann das nächste mal fahren wollte knackte der Hinterbau als ich mich drauf gesetzt habe... Die Schrauben über dem Tretlager waren es bei mir, bei dir sicher auch. Ab jetzt überprüf ich den Hinterbau jedes mal 

Sind deine Lager nun komplett schrott oder gehts noch? Hast du neue bestellt? Wenn ja gibts die bei Commencal?


----------



## Lore (9. Mai 2012)

mich hat lipmo freundlicherweise direkt drauf hingewiesen, und habe dann alles schön geloctited, seit dem keine probleme


----------



## HeavyMG (9. Mai 2012)

Das Lager hat sich bei mir auch gelöst... Bin damit nen ganzen Tag weiter gefahren weil ich dachte das knacken kommt vom Tretlager. Mal schauen ob es nach dem fest ziehen weiter knackt. Dann werd ich auch mal alles mit Locktite sichern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. Mai 2012)

Hat ja jetzt nicht speziell was mit Commencal zu tun, aber was haben die ganzen Bikefirmen eigentlich für eine Philosophie ? Raus mit dem Zeug, egal in welchem Auslieferungszustand ?

Hätte ich eine Firma, würde kein Rahmen den Laden verlassen, ohne vorher die Lager gecheckt, die Schrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment versehen und mit Loctite gesichert zu haben. 
Was sind das bitte für Pfuscher ?

Aber ich verstehe ja auch nicht, warum jemand ein Lokal aufmacht und dann schlecht kocht.


----------



## Ralph1993 (9. Mai 2012)

beim sprinten habe ich auch ein leichtes knacken wahr genommen, kam so in der hälfte des bikeparktages. dachte eher das dreck iwo dazwischen ist, habe aber auc noch nie die schraube über dem tretlager überprüft. dachte das geräusch kommt aus dem tretlager.... die tage werde ich das mal checken!!


----------



## Karthoum (9. Mai 2012)

Moin,
ich wollte mal hören, welcher Dämpfer denn im Supreme V2 erfahrungsgemäß gut funktioniert? Hätte gerne etwas mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten als bei meinem Van RC, wobei es auch kein CCDB sein muss  Also, irgendwelche Tipps? Vivid (welcher Tune), DHX RC4,...?
Besten Dank!


----------



## Jussi (9. Mai 2012)

@Ben
Im Techbook ist ein Fehler da stehen beide Lager unter der gleichen Nummer.
Ein 15x28x7 ist somit ein 61900 2RS (RS gibt die Dichtung an, RS= Gummiabdichtung)
Das 20x32x7 ist ein 61802 2RS.
Habe FAG Lager eingebaut sind nicht von Commencal.
Und habe mir heute noch Ein/auspresswerkzeuge gebaut mach bei Gelegenheit mal Bilder.

@San Andreas


----------



## Ben_123 (9. Mai 2012)

Ja Jussi Bilder wären toll  Bilder sind immer gut!


----------



## Ralph1993 (9. Mai 2012)

HeavyMG schrieb:


> Das Lager hat sich bei mir auch gelöst... Bin damit nen ganzen Tag weiter gefahren weil ich dachte das knacken kommt vom Tretlager. Mal schauen ob es nach dem fest ziehen weiter knackt. Dann werd ich auch mal alles mit Locktite sichern.



gib mir mal bitte rückmeldung, ob das knacken weg ist, wenn du sie nach gezogen hast 

danke


----------



## RogerRobert (10. Mai 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hätte ich eine Firma, würde kein Rahmen den Laden verlassen, ohne vorher die Lager gecheckt, die Schrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment versehen und mit Loctite gesichert zu haben.
> Was sind das bitte für Pfuscher ?



Die Bikes werden halt in Taiwan zusammengebaut. Darum wird wohl auch kein Gramm Fett an die Lager wie zb. den Steuersatz, Tretlager oder Laufräder gegeben. Sollte man alles nochmals im Nachgang checken...

Den CCDB hab ich vorerts mal wieder ausgebaut und fahr wieder den RC4. Der funktioniert nach meinem Geschmack irgendwie besser. Vielleicht konnte ich aber auch einfach nicht die richtigen Einstellungen fpr den CCDB finden 

Grüß,
Farby


----------



## taff äs häll (10. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab den CCDB mit K9 Feder und Axiallager drin und der spricht butterweich an und bügelt alles weg ohne dabei im Federweg zu versacken oder durchzuschlagen! ;-) und das bei 100kg! ;-) 

HSC 2 Umdrehungen rein
HSR 2,5 Umdrehungen rein
LSC 14 Umdrehungen rein
LSR 12 Umdrehungen rein

;-)


----------



## Apeman (10. Mai 2012)

Karthoum schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich wollte mal hören, welcher Dämpfer denn im Supreme V2 erfahrungsgemäß gut funktioniert? Hätte gerne etwas mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten als bei meinem Van RC, wobei es auch kein CCDB sein muss  Also, irgendwelche Tipps? Vivid (welcher Tune), DHX RC4,...?
> Besten Dank!



kommt darauf an welche vorlieben du hast?
wenn du es plüshig magst, dann kann ich dir den marzocchi rocco wc empfehlen. hab evtl in einem monat günstig einen abzugeben.

such etwas strafferes und werde warscheinlich auf einen manitou revox umsteigen. 

falls du am rocco wc (ohne buchsen) für das v2 interesse hast, dann kannst dich ja gerne per pn bei mir melden.


----------



## lipmo51 (10. Mai 2012)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Den CCDB hab ich vorerts mal wieder ausgebaut und fahr wieder den RC4. Der funktioniert nach meinem Geschmack irgendwie besser. Vielleicht konnte ich aber auch einfach nicht die richtigen Einstellungen fpr den CCDB finden
> 
> Grüß,
> Farby



WOW ! Das wundert mich jetzt!!!
Also "ICH" fand den Rc4 im V3 katastrophal !!!
Ich wollte kein V3 Hardtail fahren 

bei Bremswellen,schnellen kleinen Schlägen, hat sich nix getan am Hinterbau!

der TAFF hatte das selbe Problem.

Seitdem bei mir der BOS drin ist,bin ich mehr als glücklich ! 

Und der Taff war vom CCDB auch begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShogunZ (11. Mai 2012)

Kann das mit dem "Hardtail" und RC4 bestätigen! War beim ersten Ausritt doch sehr enttäuscht.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit nem CCDB Air im V3?


----------



## Mr.A (11. Mai 2012)

kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen...mein RC4 läuft sehr gut, und bleibt auch drin...
Wichtig ist , das Bottom Out recht weit rauszudrehen, da der Dämpfer sonst sehr progressiv wird ( was bei dem eh schon progressiven Rahme nicht nötig ist ).


----------



## RogerRobert (11. Mai 2012)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Also ich hab den CCDB mit K9 Feder und Axiallager drin und der spricht butterweich an und bügelt alles weg ohne dabei im Federweg zu versacken oder durchzuschlagen! ;-) und das bei 100kg! ;-)
> 
> HSC 2 Umdrehungen rein
> HSR 2,5 Umdrehungen rein
> ...



Sehr gut, danke für die Angaben. Ich habe ihn ja noch im M-Rahmen verbaut und werde die Einstellungen mal checken .

Gestern hab ich es geschafft meine Steckachse rund zu drehen . Die war so fest, dass ich mit Kriechöl und verlängertem Hebel die Imbusaufnahme zerstört habe. Bin mal gespannt, wie ich die wieder aus bekomme...


----------



## Ben_123 (11. Mai 2012)

@Mr. A : Ob du so freundlich wärst uns auch mal dei genaue RC4 Einstellungen durch zu geben?? 
Ich habe nämlich das gleiche Problem dass mein RC4 nicht das macht was er soll... Vielleicht würde es ja mit deinen Einstellungen besser klappen!


----------



## HeavyMG (11. Mai 2012)

> > zitat:
> > Zitat von *heavymg*
> >
> >
> ...


am sonntag geht´s nach winterberg... danach schreib ich ob wieder alles ok ist!


----------



## Lore (11. Mai 2012)

checkt mal die buchsen vom RC4. Hab gestern mal die beiden Bolzen gesichtet und die sind mittlerweile im Durchmesser geschrumpft weil die scheiss originalen Dämpferbuchsen so fest im Gleitlager stecken dass sich da nichts bewegt, sondern die Stahlhülse auf dem Bolzen dreht und reibt wie sau und sich in Rahmen und Umlenkhebel frisst. Logischeweise beeinträchtigt das die Performance. Da kommen jetzt Huber bushings rein. Diese Billigkrämerei ist einfach enttäuschend. (Hab den Rahmen inkl Dämpfer bekommen)


----------



## HeavyMG (11. Mai 2012)

hat einer nen plan wo man schaltaugen für´s v3 bekommt? meins wurde schon mal gerade gebogen und ich würde mich mit nem ersatzschaltauge besser fühlen!


----------



## hollowtech2 (11. Mai 2012)

Jetzt mal so ausm Bauch raus würd ich sagen, entweder beim freundlichen Fachhändler oder einfach mal jemanden vom 
Importeur (also mich ) fragen.

Ride on
Ralf


----------



## HeavyMG (11. Mai 2012)

der händler bei dem ich es gekauft habe versucht seit monaten vergeblich welche zu bekommen  kannst du mir 2 zuschicken? fals ja... was bekommste dafür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (11. Mai 2012)

Schaltauge 38,- bei CRC

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69863


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Mai 2012)

....noch mal zum RC4.....

Ich fand den Rc4 super in meinem TR450.Dafür hab ich sogar den BOS STOY ausgebaut.

Aber im V3 ist das für MICH eine Katastrophe. Ich war noch nie so unzufrieden wie mit dem V3+Rc4 im Set.

Hier sind wohl auch mehrere der Meinung.

Und als ich das letzte mal mit Phil im Bikepark war,hatten wir auch 3 V3s gesehen.
Komischer Weise hatte KEINER von denen einen Rc4 drin 

@Mr.A
Was hast du sonst für Bikes gefahren ? Nur mal so zum Vergleich.

Wenn ich das bottom out auf drehe,schlägt der bei jedem dickeren Sprung/Drop durch.


----------



## Mr.A (11. Mai 2012)

hatte davor ein Sunn Radical, und das V2

ich hab das bottom out auch nicht kpl. offen, aber schon eher sachte...1 Umdrehung oder so.


----------



## Ben_123 (11. Mai 2012)

@Lore: Tauschst du nur die Gleitlager aus oder Gleitlager und Buchsen?


----------



## nollak (11. Mai 2012)

Bei Huber wird alles getauscht. Gleitlager ist glaub was von IGUS, nen Kunsstoff der irgendwie mit Schmierstoffen versetzt ist. Und Buchsen sind dann aus Alu.


----------



## Get_down (11. Mai 2012)

Und das kostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (11. Mai 2012)

Einen fairen Preis! ;-) www.huber-bushings.com


----------



## Lore (11. Mai 2012)

für 22,2mm nur zweiteilig erhältlich, oberfläche harteloxiert, also sehr verschleissfest, zudem maßlich korrekt und nicht zu eng. Preis fürs V3  30 + 7 Tool + 0,2 Fett + 3 Versand


----------



## Jussi (11. Mai 2012)

@limpo 
das wÃ¤re schÃ¶n guck mal genau das Schaltauge fÃ¼r`s V3 kostet 70â¬ ganz schÃ¶n happig.

Wenn ihr den Bottom out aufdreht mÃ¼sst ihr den Druck im Piggi kontrollieren der Ã¤ndert sich meines Wissen`s ich fahre ihn mit 160PSI.
Falls iihr das gemacht hab will ich nix gesagt haben.

@Lore 
Ich hatte auch schon Schleifspuren auf der oberen Achse werde der wohl bald ne neue brauchen.
Und das ganze nach einer fahrt...klasse.... 
Ich guck morgen mal bei Igus, hat einer MaÃe?


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Mai 2012)

Jussi schrieb:


> @limpo
> das wäre schön guck mal genau das Schaltauge für`s V3 kostet 70 ganz schön happig.



Ich hab den Link vorhin schon gepostet 

Hier nochmal für 38,- :

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69863&PartnerID=2812&awc=2698_1336765271_1d3ba043946f333f88b89a81ddd14004


----------



## Jussi (11. Mai 2012)

Oh ich hatte ein anderes auf CRC gefunden hier guck!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=72304


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Mai 2012)

ja das ist das ORIGINALE.
Das hab ich auch hier liegen....
teurer Scheizz


----------



## Jussi (11. Mai 2012)

Wie fast alles von Commencal


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Mai 2012)

ja ich weiß nicht was schlimmer ist....
Der Fender oder das Schaltauge


----------



## Jussi (11. Mai 2012)

Und somit nochmal  für Lore. 
War übrigens heute im Einsatz wieder mal Regen aber alles Top


----------



## HeavyMG (12. Mai 2012)

38 bzw 70 tacken für´n schaltauge





bin mal auf die lagerschale zur lenkwinkelverstellung gespannt... kostet bestimmt soviel wie ein tues 2.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyroGhost (12. Mai 2012)

Weils ein "zeigt her"-thread ist:



Was noch kommt (wenn Geld da/über ist): 
- Decals für Gabel und Rahmen
- (Shadow-)Schaltwerk mit kurzem oder mittlerem Käfig
- flache Schwarze Pedale
- neuer Kettenstrebenschutz

pyro


----------



## Jussi (12. Mai 2012)

Also die original Lagerschalen kosten 35 denke die anderen sind genau so teuer.


----------



## siggi985 (12. Mai 2012)

Fährt eigentlich jemand nen Vivid Air im V2? Und falls ja welchen Tune? Glaub der dürfte genau zwischen M und H liegen 

Hab nen Bericht gefunden und er scheint recht gut im V2 zu funzen, allerdings steht da nix vom Tune 
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/feature/Real-Life-Comparison-Vivid-Air-and-Vivid-Coil,32


----------



## HeavyMG (12. Mai 2012)

35â¬ ist ja echt ok! bin mal gespannt ab wann man die +/- 1Â° schale bekommt... ein 64er lenkwinkel wÃ¤re mir bei vielen strecken lieber! schon blÃ¶d wenn man einen vorteil vom bike nicht nutzen kann! vorallem da es mit einer der hauptgrÃ¼nde zur kaufentscheidung war


----------



## Jussi (12. Mai 2012)

Guck mal hier:

http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=9742930

Meine Schalen waren recht schnell da ich glaub ich habe fÃ¼nf oder sechs Tage gewartet. Bezahl aber mit Kreditkarte sonst wird es teuer. Der Versand von Andorra kostet 14â¬, hÃ¤tte ich das vor zwei Wochen gewusst hÃ¤tten wir eine Sammelbestellung machen kÃ¶nnen!


----------



## HeavyMG (12. Mai 2012)

danke fÃ¼r den link! da hÃ¤tte ich ja gleich ein originales schaltauge fÃ¼r 35â¬ mitbestellen kÃ¶nnen... hÃ¤tte ich das mal gestern abend schon gewusst


----------



## Jussi (12. Mai 2012)

Hä? Was denn?


----------



## Jussi (12. Mai 2012)

Oh nochwas gefunden 
V3 LTD







Link:
http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=9986928


----------



## Lore (12. Mai 2012)

was andres: ich finds immer wieder amüsant/traurig, wenn leute den namen "Commencal" wie folgt aussprechen:
1) deutsche Aussprache: "Komensial", "Kommersial" oder "Kommenkal"
2) englische Aussprache: "commercial" oder [commentschl] (Lautschrift) zweiteres lass ich sogar gelten
richtig wäre ja eigentlich französisch: [kommoßal]

aber das nur am rande 

das grün ist ja irgendwie gay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMG (12. Mai 2012)

ich sprech kein wort französisch... für mich is es commentschl!
die franzosen werden uns 4 französisch krüppel lieben 
auf nach lac blanc


----------



## teatimetom (12. Mai 2012)

das grün find ich doll


----------



## Ben_123 (12. Mai 2012)

Die Farbe ist echt hammer!! Es wäre bloß noch schöner mit der Fox


----------



## HeavyMG (15. Mai 2012)

@Ralf:

Das Knacken ist leider noch da  Ich hab nochmal genau drauf geachtet... ich kann das Knacken nur am linken Fuß spüren. Es war zwar auch das Lager an der Linken Seite vom Rahmen, aber ich denke ich würde es auch am rechten Fuss spüren wenn es vom Lager kommt. Ich hab noch die Hoffnung das es nur die Pedale ist die ich eh bald wechseln möchte.


----------



## hollowtech2 (16. Mai 2012)

HeavyMG schrieb:


> @Ralf:
> 
> Das Knacken ist leider noch da  Ich hab nochmal genau drauf geachtet... ich kann das Knacken nur am linken Fuß spüren. Es war zwar auch das Lager an der Linken Seite vom Rahmen, aber ich denke ich würde es auch am rechten Fuss spüren wenn es vom Lager kommt. Ich hab noch die Hoffnung das es nur die Pedale ist die ich eh bald wechseln möchte.




Das ist auch meine Vermutung, daß es sich nur um das Pedal handelt,
was evtl. einen Lagerschaden hat, wenn Du das Knacken nur auf der
gleichen Seite wie das Pedal spüren kannst. Halt mich mal auf dem
Laufenden, wenn Du die Pedale getauscht hast.

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## Ben_123 (16. Mai 2012)

Also um nochmal auf den RC4 zurück zu kommen... Hab mich jetzt ein wenig mit  dem Dämpfer befasst und einwenig rumgespielt. Bei mir funktioniert  der RC4 jetzt recht gut. Vorher hatte ich auch das Gefühl dass er nicht  sauber arbeitet aber jetzt macht er was er soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (16. Mai 2012)

Kommensal.


----------



## Apeman (16. Mai 2012)

> richtig wäre ja eigentlich französisch: [kommoßal]



rischtisch!


----------



## Lore (16. Mai 2012)

Apeman schrieb:


> rischtisch!



kommentiere das thema nicht weiter, soll jeder machen wie er denkt.

War grad mit Dorado und Huber bushings unterwegs. suprise suprise der Dämpfer geht eine Welt besser, logisch, war ja vorher quasi eingeklemmt. der rc4 bleibt auch drin, bzw. wenn, dann kommt luft rein, irgendwann mal.
Und vorne die Dorado, verglichen mit der 10er Boxxer mit Tuning, ein Traum. Flex stört null. Quasi ein neues, potentes Fahrwerk, das noch feinjustiert werden will.
wer also auch klemmende buchsen hat, sollte die mla ersetzen, bevor es heisst:"der dämpfer ist ********"!, was natürlich nicht heisst, dass der dämpfer jedermanns sache ist


----------



## Ralph1993 (16. Mai 2012)

HeavyMG schrieb:


> @Ralf:
> 
> Das Knacken ist leider noch da  Ich hab nochmal genau drauf geachtet... ich kann das Knacken nur am linken Fuß spüren. Es war zwar auch das Lager an der Linken Seite vom Rahmen, aber ich denke ich würde es auch am rechten Fuss spüren wenn es vom Lager kommt. Ich hab noch die Hoffnung das es nur die Pedale ist die ich eh bald wechseln möchte.



servus, also ich hab heute alle schrauben am rahmen nachgezogen und die dicke/große schraube direkt über dem tretlager war bei mir auf der rechten seite total locker. Habe alles noch überprüft und das knacken ist bei mir weg. bin morgen im bikepark und werde nochmal genau drauf achten.

Grüße
ralph


----------



## Jussi (17. Mai 2012)

Postet mal eure Einstellungen am RC4 bin mir nicht sicher ob da noch was rauszuholen ist bei mir. Bin zwar ganz zufrieden nur find ich es schwer das optimum zu bestimmen.

@Ben
Hier mal noch Bilder von den Tools welche ich mir für den Lagerwechsel gebaut habe.


----------



## Lore (17. Mai 2012)

sieht gut aus. hoffe den kunststoff verdrückts nicht. selbst gedreht?


----------



## Jussi (17. Mai 2012)

Ja selbst gedreht, kennnst du dich ein bisschen aus? 
Material ist POM-C wird im Maschinenbau oft verwendet, lässt sich gut bearbeiten und ist sehr stabil. Da passiert nichts habe solche "Tools" schon im Einsatz.

Mit diesen "Tools" ist es im übrigen möglich die Lager sowohl aus- bzw. einzupressen!


----------



## Lore (17. Mai 2012)

naja, kenne mich etwas aus, hatte mal dämpferbuchsen aus peek gedreht, hat auch ganz gut funktioniert.


----------



## Jussi (17. Mai 2012)

Ja das glaub ich, ich denke auch das Huber irgendwas in der Richtung verarbeitet. Hatte gestern noch den IGUS Katalog in der Hand, da kommen 3-4 Materialien in Frage. Dort kannst du die Gleitlager auch auf Maß bestellen, aber nicht die Einbauhülsen.


----------



## Ben_123 (17. Mai 2012)

So heute war ich wieder mal unterwegs mit dem Bike. 2050 Höhenmeter haben wir geschoben und sind durch 40cm Schnee anfangs gefahren. Weiter unten sind wir dann in den Nordketten Trail eingestiegen ( [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTsZFYGUG3o"]Nordkette Singletrail Downhill   YouTube      - YouTube[/nomedia] ) und wieder hat sich bewiesen dass mein RC4 jetzt super funktioniert! Die Einstellungen werd ich dann am Wochenende mal posten. Bin heute zu platt...

Hier dann noch ein Foto weil der Thread ja ''zeigt her eure commencal supreme dh.'' heißt 

Innsbruck-20120517-00042.jpg

Innsbruck-20120517-000680.jpg

@Jussi: Cool dein Tool  Hab mir auch mein eigenes gebaut für das Innenlager, sowie für den Steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (17. Mai 2012)

geile Aussicht !!


----------



## Jussi (17. Mai 2012)

Schon ne Frechheit solche Bilder zu posten 
Aber sehr geil!!!

Für den Steuersatz/ Innenlager habe ich auch eins funzt super


----------



## gioia (17. Mai 2012)

Neu aufgebautes Supreme, frischer Rahmen No.2. Sun MTX Felgen Gold, Minion DF Supersoft, Dartmor Bar Gold , Wellgo Pedale, Commencal Stütze und Sattel, frische Avid E1 Bremsen. Eigentlich fast ein neues Bike...


----------



## Ben_123 (17. Mai 2012)

Ja die Aussicht ist super nur der Weg bis hoch war ein wenig schlimm! Bei 40 cm Schnee wird halt jeder Schritt zur Qual 
Hat sich aber gelohnt  War ein super Tag!


----------



## Jussi (18. Mai 2012)

Mojen!
ich hatte gestern mal meine Buchsen beim RC4 gecheckt und eine Buchse dreht sich nicht mit, werde auch auf Huber wechseln. Das hat ja alles keinen Sinn mit so nem Schrott...

Lore kannst du mir bitte die Maße geben welche ich Huber durchgeben muß? Und evt den Innendurchmesser, der müsste  doch größer sein als 12mm. Will mir nicht noch ein Tool zum einpressen bauen, vielleicht funktioniert das ja mit meinen.

Danke!!


----------



## Kasacke (18. Mai 2012)

Moin, ich hätte mal ne Frage.
Habe ein Supreme DH V.2.
Ich habe leider die netten technischen Heftchen nicht mehr, beim umzug verschollen, nu würde gerne wissen, mit wie viel NM ich die Schrauben am Rahmen anziehen darf.
Habe das bis jetzt eher mit der Hand gemacht, aber nachdem mir hin und wieder ne Schraube gerissen ist habe ich mir einen Drehmomentschlüssel angelegt 

Naja, auf der Homepage finde ich nur die technischen Abmessungen, aber keine NM-Anzeige.

Hat jmd. nen Tipp?


----------



## svenson69 (18. Mai 2012)

hier ist mal mein gutes stück






kleine änderungen werden noch vorgenommen


----------



## pyroGhost (18. Mai 2012)

http://www.commencal.com/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2010_en.pdf
da gibts das techbook zum runterladen.
die Drehmomente:

M4
4.5 - 5.5 N.m
3 - 4.1 lb ft
M5
5.5 - 6.5 N.m
4.1 - 4.8 lb ft
M6
9.8 - 11.7 N.m
7.2 - 8.6 lb ft
M8
22 - 24 N.m
16.2 - 17.7 lb ft
M10
30 - 35 N.m
22.2 - 25.9 lb ft


übrigens ein neues Bild von meinem Bike, jetzt mit Monster-Stickern und mit Isoband zusammengeklebter Bremsleitung und Schaltzug. Haben will ich neben grünen Gabeldecals noch flache schwarze Pedale und vllt. grüne Naben.




pyro


----------



## HolziMSP (19. Mai 2012)

Servus Jungs,
wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand vielleicht ein Tipp geben könnte wie ich am besten die lenkwinkelhülse am V2 raus bekomme.
Wollte heute mal die 63er Hülse reinmachen, aber der Steuersatz ist ja in die Hülse eingepresst.
Bekommt man den raus ohne ihn zu beschädigen und kann ich ihn dann wieder in die 63er Hülse einpressen oder brauch ich n neuen Steuersatz?
Welchen Lenkwinkel fahrt ihr im V2?

Über Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gioia (19. Mai 2012)

HolziMSP schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand vielleicht ein Tipp geben könnte wie ich am besten die lenkwinkelhülse am V2 raus bekomme.
> Wollte heute mal die 63er Hülse reinmachen, aber der Steuersatz ist ja in die Hülse eingepresst.
> Bekommt man den raus ohne ihn zu beschädigen und kann ich ihn dann wieder in die 63er Hülse einpressen oder brauch ich n neuen Steuersatz?
> ...



Ja kriegt man unbeschädigt rein/raus. Hab ich aber machen lassen. Ist ein Gepfrimel wenns nicht im Rahmen steckt. Fehlt mindestens eine Hand.


----------



## Get_down (20. Mai 2012)

Hast du des auch in größer (ganz groß)? Wär ein schönes Wallpaper.


----------



## Ben_123 (20. Mai 2012)

@ Get_down : Hab das mit meinem BlackBerry gemacht. Die Orginalgröße ist 2560x1920 Pxel. Wenn das dir reicht?

@Jussi :  Hatte jetzt noch immer keine Zeit die RC4 Einstellung zu posten, werde es aber in der Woche tun.


----------



## HolziMSP (21. Mai 2012)

Alles klar danke!
Hab jetz auch nochmal n Kumpel gefragt, werd s jetz nochmal versuchen mit den Buchsen.


----------



## gioia (21. Mai 2012)

gioia schrieb:


> Neu aufgebautes Supreme, frischer Rahmen No.2. Sun MTX Felgen Gold, Minion DF Supersoft, Dartmor Bar Gold , Wellgo Pedale, Commencal Stütze und Sattel, frische Avid E1 Bremsen. Eigentlich fast ein neues Bike...



Update:


----------



## Vladimir666 (22. Mai 2012)

ALso gewicht 18 kg
TRUVATIV
formula the one 
BOxxer 2011 rc
mtx
spank
odi 
saint
slx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vladimir666 (22. Mai 2012)

ALso gewicht 18 kg
TRUVATIV
formula the one 
BOxxer 2011 rc
mtx
spank
odi 
shimano saint
shimano slx
marzoochi roco wc
crank brothers 5050
intense


----------



## Lore (22. Mai 2012)

Buchsen beide 22,2mm breit, innendurchmesser 10mm für fox rc 4, dann weiss der huber alles.


----------



## bebe1111 (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
Ich wollte ein truativ Innenlager und Kurbel kaufen. 
Mein Rad Händler meint das passt nicht.
Aber das passt doch, kann mir einer die
Genau
Bezeichnung des innenlagers und die passte dazugehörige
Kurbel nennen für das commencal V3 2012 atherton ?


----------



## jopefu (22. Mai 2012)

Innenlager GXP Team Innenlager - PressFit - BB92 - MTB
 Kurbel  Descendant Downhill/Freeride Kurbel - 83mm
​*
*


----------



## Ben_123 (22. Mai 2012)

Das passt. Ich fahr die auch!


----------



## Ralph1993 (23. Mai 2012)

jopefu schrieb:


> Innenlager GXP Team Innenlager - PressFit - BB92 - MTB
> Kurbel  Descendant Downhill/Freeride Kurbel - 83mm
> ​*
> *



Jo passt. Fahre sie ebenfalls! Achja vor dem ersten fahren alle schrauben checken  xD


----------



## bebe1111 (23. Mai 2012)

Okay danke euch  Riede on


----------



## Jussi (23. Mai 2012)

Danke Lore!!


----------



## bebe1111 (23. Mai 2012)

Mein Rad Händler mein die sei 5 mm zu kurz ? Die passt nicht was meint ihr dazu ? Und bei commencal würde sich niemand auskennen ?


----------



## Lore (23. Mai 2012)

es gibt auch scheiss Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (23. Mai 2012)

Genau genommen ist es wirklich zu kurz, aber das röllchen in der mitte brauchst du ja nicht. Du presstdas lager links und rechts drauf, dieses verbindungs stück ist halt nur nicht lang genung, ist aber egal, hält trotzdem


----------



## bebe1111 (23. Mai 2012)

Okay  ja ist jetzt egal die shimano Saint ist bestellt ...!! 

Danke


----------



## Ralph1993 (23. Mai 2012)

mhh mit der Sram hättest dir gewicht gespart


----------



## bebe1111 (23. Mai 2012)

Mit was ? Wie ? Der Hädler alles andere passt nicht  naja soll mit jetzt die Kurbel einbauen und fertig  

Was halte ihr von boxxer im
V3 ?


----------



## Ralph1993 (24. Mai 2012)

Jussi schrieb:


> Mojen!
> ich hatte gestern mal meine Buchsen beim RC4 gecheckt und eine Buchse dreht sich nicht mit, werde auch auf Huber wechseln. Das hat ja alles keinen Sinn mit so nem Schrott...
> 
> Lore kannst du mir bitte die Maße geben welche ich Huber durchgeben muß? Und evt den Innendurchmesser, der müsste  doch größer sein als 12mm. Will mir nicht noch ein Tool zum einpressen bauen, vielleicht funktioniert das ja mit meinen.
> ...



Servus, wollte mal fragen was es mit den huber buchsen auf sich hat, warum die besser sein sollen etc? Welche maße bräuchte ich wenn ich einen rc4 im v3 hab? Und wieviel würden die kosten?


----------



## Lore (24. Mai 2012)

die sind besser weil sie nciht klemmen. alle anderen fragen wurden in diesen thread schon beantwortet.


----------



## Ralph1993 (24. Mai 2012)

Lore schrieb:


> die sind besser weil sie nciht klemmen. alle anderen fragen wurden in diesen thread schon beantwortet.



Ganz dumme frage, ihr meint schon diese buchsen vom dämpfer oder?


http://www.toms-bikepart-shop.de/images/product_images/popup_images/6217_0.JPG

Dann brauch man insgesamt 4 solche kleinen buchsen?

Ist das eine sonderanfertigung für das v3? Welche maße brauch ich?


----------



## Jussi (24. Mai 2012)

Schau mal die letzten Seiten da steht alles was du brauchst!
@bebe
Boxxer fahren hier mehrere warum auch nicht!


----------



## Lore (24. Mai 2012)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Ganz dumme frage, ihr meint schon diese buchsen vom dämpfer oder?
> 
> 
> http://www.toms-bikepart-shop.de/images/product_images/popup_images/6217_0.JPG


genau.



Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Dann brauch man insgesamt 4 solche kleinen buchsen?


ja, aber man sagt 2, denn ein paar gehört immer zusammen.


Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Ist das eine sonderanfertigung für das v3? Welche maße brauch ich?





Lore schrieb:


> Buchsen beide 22,2mm breit, innendurchmesser 10mm für fox rc 4, dann weiss der huber alles.





Lore schrieb:


> für 22,2mm nur zweiteilig erhältlich, oberfläche harteloxiert, also sehr verschleissfest, zudem maßlich korrekt und nicht zu eng. Preis fürs V3  30 + 7 Tool + 0,2 Fett + 3 Versand



beim huber auf der seite kannst du alles eintragen, was er wissen muss und was ich hier schon geschireben habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (24. Mai 2012)

So muss das aussehen auf der Huber Seite unter "Kontakt"! wie lieb ich heute bin.


----------



## Ralph1993 (24. Mai 2012)

Lore schrieb:


> So muss das aussehen auf der Huber Seite unter "Kontakt"! wie lieb ich heute bin.



Dduuuuuuu! hahha xD danke


----------



## ShogunZ (24. Mai 2012)

hab auch welche angefragt 
@Ralph: Samstag Bmais?


----------



## bebe1111 (24. Mai 2012)

Wie viel willst für das Cube ?


----------



## hollowtech2 (24. Mai 2012)

bebe1111 schrieb:


> Mein Rad Händler mein die sei 5 mm zu kurz ? Die passt nicht was meint ihr dazu ? Und bei commencal würde sich niemand auskennen ?




Falls das der Händler ist, der bei mir vorige Woche reklamierte,
seine Truvativ Kurbel habe radiales Spiel in einem Shimano
Innenlager, dann kann ich nur sagen: ogottogott ;-)

Zum letzten Satz Deiner Aussage möchte ich jetzt lieben nichts sagen 

Cheers.
Ralf

P.S.: Und zu Deinem vorangehenden Beitrag bitte ich Dich, das entweder via PM
zu klären oder im Bikemarkt. Hier gehts ums Commençal Supreme DH.
THX


----------



## Ralph1993 (24. Mai 2012)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> hab auch welche angefragt
> @Ralph: Samstag Bmais?



Hey, ehm dieses we geht leider nix. 3 Geburtstage stehen an und ich muss auch mal wieder ausschlafen  sorry offtopic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (24. Mai 2012)

Guck an, wer hätte das gedacht 

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/testberichte/artikel/1870/dh-bike-test-commencal-supreme-dh-v3-2012

War bei einem von euch eigentlich ein Kashima Dämpfer verbaut?


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (24. Mai 2012)

Da es ja vorher grad um Innenlager ging, hab ich auch noch ne kurze Frage.
Reicht mir dieses Set, um eine e.Thirteen Kurbel im V3 zu fahren? Oder brauch ich unbedingt das Komplettset mit Zwischenstück, das ja sowieso nicht passt, weil´s BB92 nicht für 83mm gibt?


----------



## Ralph1993 (24. Mai 2012)

Jussi schrieb:


> Guck an, wer hätte das gedacht
> 
> http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/testberichte/artikel/1870/dh-bike-test-commencal-supreme-dh-v3-2012
> 
> War bei einem von euch eigentlich ein Kashima Dämpfer verbaut?




so muss das!!! 

ne war kein kashima dabei


----------



## Dennis K (27. Mai 2012)

Meins hat zwei neue Lager in der Umlenkung spendiert bekommen.
Die Formulas habe ich jetzt mit Kool Stops bestückt und neue ODI Ruffian MX Griffe montiert.

Die Crankbrothers 5050 sind schon etwas länger dran..


----------



## Andrew-Shandro (27. Mai 2012)

Moin Jungs, habe mein Supreme DH V3 nun auch schon ein paar Tage.
Ich fahre meins mit Fox 40 und RC 4 Dämpfer,wiege 82 Kilo.

Wie habt ihr denn so euer Fahrwerk eingestellt ?

MfG ;= )


----------



## Andrew-Shandro (27. Mai 2012)

achja,und wie wird am V3 der SAG am Hinterbau gemessen ? Da steht im Techboock AXLE to AXLE, is das der Abstand zwischen den Dämpferaufnahmen ?

Danke im vorraus für eure Infos ;=)


----------



## Lore (28. Mai 2012)

Andrew-Shandro schrieb:


> achja,und wie wird am V3 der SAG am Hinterbau gemessen ? Da steht im Techboock AXLE to AXLE, is das der Abstand zwischen den Dämpferaufnahmen ?
> 
> Danke im vorraus für eure Infos ;=)



ja, das macht sinn. brauchst halt jmd der misst wenn du draufsitzt



Andrew-Shandro schrieb:


> Ich fahre meins mit Fox 40 und RC 4 Dämpfer,wiege 82 Kilo.
> 
> Wie habt ihr denn so euer Fahrwerk eingestellt ?



gutes Thema, ich fang mal an:

RC4 mit 450er feder bei 90kilo, für dich sollte ne 400 passen. die LSC hab ich so gut wie zu. HSC 5 oder 6 klicks. rebound nach gefühl.. Minimaldruck.


----------



## lipmo51 (28. Mai 2012)

ich  hatte beim Rc4 und 92kg eine 400er Feder gefahren.
Aber frag mich nicht mehr nach den Klicks......


----------



## Ben_123 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr dass RC4 mit HSC ganz offen und LSC 3 Klick raus. Bottom Out fast ganz linear.


----------



## Ben_123 (28. Mai 2012)

72kg mit 300er Feder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebe1111 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre den rc4 mit 65 kg und 350 Feder .


----------



## Apeman (29. Mai 2012)

ich hab jetzt mal den manitou revox im v2 verbaut. ist bei mach1 um welten besser als der roco wc! (der war immer zu überdmpft und kam bei schellen schlägen nicht ganz mit). nur bei langsamen/mittelschnellen wurzelpassagen oder bremsrillen füht es sich so an, als ob meine füße von den pedalen gerüttelt werden. war mit dem roco aber auch schon so. ist das ein generelles problem beim v2, dass der hinterbau bei langsamen passagen nicht so toll funktioniert, oder liegt das an der "lowspeed" dämpfereinstellung?

p.s. fahre mit ca 92kg eine 400er feder im revox.


----------



## Lore (29. Mai 2012)

ich fahr Klicks


----------



## Apeman (29. Mai 2012)

Lore schrieb:


> ich fahr Klicks





also an meinem schuhwerk liegts nicht. nukeproof electron + 5.10 impact.


----------



## Ben_123 (30. Mai 2012)

@Lore: Wenigstens mal einer hier der Klickpedale schätzt  Fährst du Shimano oder Crank Brothers?


----------



## Lore (30. Mai 2012)

Ben_123 schrieb:


> @Lore: Wenigstens mal einer hier der Klickpedale schätzt  Fährst du Shimano oder Crank Brothers?



Mallets.


----------



## BleibTapfer (31. Mai 2012)

Meine  kleine. 

Foto is leider grottig.


----------



## pyroGhost (31. Mai 2012)

hübsch, deine Kleine 
Grüne Felgen wollte ich mir auch erst zulegen, aber ich bleibe glaube ich bei schwarz. Nur die Naben sollen noch grün werden und die Speichen weiß. Sind deine Naben wie die Felgen eloxiert?

pyro


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (31. Mai 2012)

Was habt ihr denn eigentlich für Steuersätze im V3?
Ich hab mir jetzt (wie eigentlich im Techbook angegeben) den Cane Creek ZS44 oben und ZS56 unten (beide semi) bestellt,
aber das passt ja hinten und vorne nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben_123 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr den Tange Seiki. Das ist der Standart Steuersatz der beim Rahmen Set dabei ist.


----------



## Lore (31. Mai 2012)

steht alles in diesem fred dopppelt und dreifach, einfach lesen


----------



## taff Ã¤s hÃ¤ll (31. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr die originalen Schalen mit irgendwelchen Lagern von FSA fÃ¼r gerade mal 30â¬... 

Und hier nochmal das gute StÃ¼ck, weils ein zeigt her Thread ist... 

Seitdem der CCDB eingebaut ist mit den Huber Buchsen und dem K9 Lager als Schmankerl, hat das Heck wirklich spÃ¼rbar an Performance gewonnen!


----------



## BleibTapfer (1. Juni 2012)

pyroGhost schrieb:


> hübsch, deine Kleine
> Grüne Felgen wollte ich mir auch erst zulegen, aber ich bleibe glaube ich bei schwarz. Nur die Naben sollen noch grün werden und die Speichen weiß. Sind deine Naben wie die Felgen eloxiert?
> 
> pyro




mahlzeit,

danke fürs lob. genau,  beides ist gleich eloxiert. die farbe vom eloxal wird auch ziemlich gut auf dem foto wieder gegeben. hersteller der teile ist superstar-components


----------



## HeavyMG (10. Juni 2012)

ich möchte mir nen 78er lenker kaufen... da mir die geo vom original lenker (günstiges v3 komplett bike) gefällt wollte ich mal fragen ob mir jemand die rise backsweep und upsweep werte davon geben kann!?


----------



## RogerRobert (10. Juni 2012)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Seitdem der CCDB eingebaut ist mit den Huber Buchsen und dem K9 Lager als Schmankerl, hat das Heck wirklich spürbar an Performance gewonnen!



Und der Performanceschub kam durch was genau? Über K9 Lager für den Dämpfer hab ich nämlich auch schon nachgedacht, aber ich fürchte das passt nicht mit meiner original CC Feder!?

Was anderes noch, wie kann man am einfachsten die klappernden Züge im Unterrohr besänftigen? Ich will nur ungern die Züge dazu ausbauen, weil zu faul und zu wenig Zeit 

Grüße, Farby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (10. Juni 2012)

Nein du bräuchtest dafür eine Feder mit vivid Durchmesser von 38, nochwas... 

Aber da schreib mal den User Haha an! ;-) Bzw. über everyday26! ;-)

Also ich denke das kommt durch alles zusammen! ;-) Die Buchsen, K9 Lager und den CCDB generell, läuft auch Super wenn man sein setup gefunden hat! ;-) 

Mit dem RC4 war ich nicht wirklich zufrieden! :-/ 

Aber das ist alles subjektives empfinden! ;-) 

Anscheinend gefiel dir der CCDB nicht so gell? ;-)


----------



## Jussi (11. Juni 2012)

Wegen den Zügen. Ich habe beide mit dünnem Schaumstoff Verpackungsmaterial umwickelt und sie mit Isoband zusammen fixiert da klappert nix. Scheuert allerdings noch am Steuerrohr der Gabel, das gefällt mir noch nicht. Aber ums ausbauen kommst du glaub ich nicht herum.


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Juni 2012)

einfach Klettband um das Steuerrohr der Gabel machen


----------



## Jussi (11. Juni 2012)

Fluffiband 
Das war auch der Plan


----------



## gioia (11. Juni 2012)

Frischer Rahmen. Nur noch Tretlager, Kurbel, Lager, Dämpfer, Schrauben, Schaltung vom alten Bike... So gehts manchmal...


----------



## Obstbrot (12. Juni 2012)

moin leute! 
Bin vor kurzem auf das Supreme 8 gestoßen und bin hellauf begeistert vom rahmen und der farbe . Vor dem Kauf wollt ich hier noch mal n paar fragen stellen:
Sind die 19kg die es auf die Waage bringt sehr träge?
Sind die Rahmen von Supreme 8 und DH baugleich?
Wie sieht das bei Commencal bezüglich der garantie auf die rahmen aus? 

Will den Rahmen für DH, park einsetzen. Des weiteren würd ich irgendwann ne 200mm gabel verbaun, rs boxxer oder ähnliches ums n bisl auf DHler zu trimmen 

wär nett wenn jemand dazu was produktives antworten könnte 
gruß
obstbrot


----------



## gioia (12. Juni 2012)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> moin leute!
> Bin vor kurzem auf das Supreme 8 gestoßen und bin hellauf begeistert vom rahmen und der farbe . Vor dem Kauf wollt ich hier noch mal n paar fragen stellen:
> Sind die 19kg die es auf die Waage bringt sehr träge?
> Sind die Rahmen von Supreme 8 und DH baugleich?
> ...



Nein, 19kg fühlen sich ok an. Mit der Boxxer bist bereits etwas unter 19kg. Ist aber nicht relevant beim DH.

Supreme ist etwas länger. DH - siehe oben. Qualitativ sind Sie ok, masshaltig, Farbe ist etwas empfindlich. 

Bei einer Serie rissen die Schweissnähte. Ist behoben worden. 

Garantie - Commencal gibt sich grosse Mühe. Hatte meinen Ersatzrahmen innerhalb von 2 Wochen.

Supreme DH mit Boxxer funktioniert äusserst gut. Siehe oben.
So wie es jetzt ist - gut für winklige, steile und schnelle DH, lässt sich aber nur noch schwer auf einem Table abdrücken. Dafür extrem guter Grip in der Kurve und präzises Tracking - ist von mir so gewollt.
Für Park kurzes Supreme oder Absolut SX -hab beide und beide machen Spass.

Die Commencal Marzocchi Gabeln sind "Müll". Hab mich nur genervt. Nicht konstant abstimmbar, kastrieren ein sehr gutes Bike.


----------



## gioia (13. Juni 2012)

Habs gewogen: 17.9kg  +/-300g. Lenker, Vorbau, Felgen, Pedale, Sattel und Stütze, Gabel scheinen das Gewicht gedrückt zu haben.


----------



## Apeman (13. Juni 2012)

das supreme weiß zu gefallen! sehr fein!


----------



## gioia (14. Juni 2012)

...und der alte Rahmen kriegt jetzt ein neues Leben als Lightduty Stadtschlampe. Teile aus der Kiste. Vormals türkis - strahlt er jetzt in RAL-Weiss. 

Suche noch günstigen neuen oder occ. Laufradsatz 12mm Hinterrad/9fach oder SS und 20mm Vorderrad.

Welcher Typ Steuersatz geht da dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (14. Juni 2012)

mit entsprechenden schloss...ok


----------



## Ben_123 (14. Juni 2012)

Wo kauft ihr eigentlich eure Schaltaugen? 
Heut hats nem Freund das Schaltwerk abgerissen und da hab ich mir gedacht dass es gar nicht mal so blöd wäre eins oder zwei als Ersatz zu haben   Passiert ja relatif schnell sowas!

Ach ja ich sprech von V3 Schaltauge.


----------



## lipmo51 (14. Juni 2012)

chainreaction


----------



## Ben_123 (15. Juni 2012)

Ist dann wohl dieses:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69863

Gibts die auch zu normalen Preisen???


----------



## Ralph1993 (15. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub davor wars sogar auf knapp 60â¬


----------



## Jussi (15. Juni 2012)

Nicht ganz:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=72304

Habe im übrigen mal nach meinem Dämpfer (RC4) geschaut wegen der schwergängigen Buchsen. Huber wollte ich bestellen kam aber noch nicht dazu und morgen gehts nach Lac Blanc. Ich hatte die Buchsen mal ausgebaut was nicht gerade leicht ging, waren super fest!! Drehen konnte sich da nicht gerade viel. Habe dann alles mal neu gefettet und siehe da jetzt bewegt sich da auch was. 
Also Buchsen raus neues Fett rein fertig!


----------



## Mr.A (15. Juni 2012)

Schaltauge direkt bei commencal 35â¬ , das finde ich o.k.. Allerdings 14â¬!! Versand.
Frage gerade den deutschen Vertrieb an, ich geb euch dann Bescheid.


----------



## Ben_123 (15. Juni 2012)

@Jussi: Schau mal genauer was in deinem Link steht  

vorrätigSupreme DH V3 with Bolt                                              74.99


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2012)

Ben_123 schrieb:


> Ist dann wohl dieses:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69863



Das ist doch genau das gleiche, nur "nachgebaut". Da ist der Preis doch ok !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (15. Juni 2012)

@Ben 
Hast du denn nicht die Ironie in meinem Satz gelesen 
Das Thema hatten wir schonmal ein paar Seiten vorher.

@Mr.A
Falls du es in Andorra bestellst kostet es 14 Versand, bezahl auf jeden Fall mit Kreditkarte sonst kommen (bei der Sparkasse) für die Überweisung nochmal 17 hinzu... 
Kreditkarte nix!


----------



## HeavyMG (16. Juni 2012)

hatte gestern mal meine gabel draussen weil der steuersatz geknackt hat... das knacken ist dank ner reinigung und neuem fett weg.
viel übeler ist was die züge mit dem gabelschaft angestellt haben. beide züge haben sich seit januar schon durch die halbe material stärke gearbeitet  
echt krass das die züge noch wie neu aussehen. hab jetzt mal was panzerband um den schaft gewickelt... gibt es dafür ne bessere lösung?


----------



## lipmo51 (16. Juni 2012)

hast doch jetzt was drum gewickelt......
Ab und zu mal nachschauen ob das Tape noch ok ist.

Ich hab einfach Klettband genommen zum abkleben


----------



## HeavyMG (16. Juni 2012)

klettband ist wahrscheinlich noch besser da es weniger an den zügen scheuert... werd ich die tage mal machen!


----------



## Ralph1993 (16. Juni 2012)

HeavyMG schrieb:


> hatte gestern mal meine gabel draussen weil der steuersatz geknackt hat... das knacken ist dank ner reinigung und neuem fett weg.
> viel übeler ist was die züge mit dem gabelschaft angestellt haben. beide züge haben sich seit januar schon durch die halbe material stärke gearbeitet
> echt krass das die züge noch wie neu aussehen. hab jetzt mal was panzerband um den schaft gewickelt... gibt es dafür ne bessere lösung?



WTF?!

Danke für den Tipp.
Werde demnächst nachsehen


----------



## Mr.A (16. Juni 2012)

Schaltauge beim Deutschland Vertrieb 39â¬ + 6,90 Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (17. Juni 2012)

Bei JBS Radsport?
Wie lange ist die Lieferzeit?


----------



## hollowtech2 (18. Juni 2012)

Schaltaugen sind lagernd.


----------



## Get_down (23. Juni 2012)

> mit entsprechenden schloss...ok


Brauch auch ein gutes stabiles Schloss, weil ich immer das Rad is Fahrradabteil stellen darf, wenn ich mit dem Zug fahr.


----------



## Jussi (25. Juni 2012)

Wird es die Wippe der Teamfahrer irgendwann zu kaufen geben?


----------



## Ben_123 (26. Juni 2012)

Kennt jemand von euch den Shop? Oder hat vielleicht sogar schon jemand dort bestellt?
http://www.commencal-bikes.de/index.php?site=partshop&neutypkatid=35

Ich bin noch immer beim Thema Schaltauge... Irgendwie find ich bei all den Schaltaugen nicht das richtige weil nirgends V3 steht.

Kann jemand mir bitte sagen ob es dieses ist?
http://www.commencal-bikes.de/index.php?site=artikeldetails&artikelid=106

Auf jeden Fall sind die Schaltaugen dort billiger als bei CRC, Commençal, JBS Radsport...


----------



## Apeman (26. Juni 2012)

so, meine gabel ist heute angekommen. werde sie heute abend verbauen und morgen testen. bin schon gespannt wie sich die boxxer team im direkten vergleich zur rc2x am v2 fährt


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (26. Juni 2012)

Meins auch mal schnell abgelichtet.
Geändert werden demnächst e13/The Hive Kurbeln, auf jeden Fall ein schöneres Kettenblatt, Flatpedale und Renthal Lenker. Dann gibts auch ordentliche Bilder.
Und ein Fender wäre auch nicht schlecht...

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/g03qofrs4c5ykba/9ofPzJJlEp


----------



## HeavyMG (27. Juni 2012)

> Kennt jemand von euch den Shop? Oder hat vielleicht sogar schon jemand dort bestellt?
> http://www.commencal-bikes.de/index....neutypkatid=35
> 
> Ich bin noch immer beim Thema Schaltauge... Irgendwie find ich bei all  den Schaltaugen nicht das richtige weil nirgends V3 steht.
> ...


den shop kenn ich... da hab ich mein bike her 
das ist nicht das richtige! schaltaugen für´s v3 hat er nich!


----------



## Ben_123 (28. Juni 2012)

@HeavyMG: Ok vielen Dank. Dann muss ich es halt bei JBS bestellen.


----------



## gioia (4. Juli 2012)

Hab mich mal an einem monochromen Aufbau versucht. Weiss, silber, schwarz. Die roten Anoteile sind eher Zufall und dezent.

Frisch aufgebaute Schulschlampe für meinen Kleinen. Alles aus der Teilekiste ausser Laufräder, Klemme und X-3 Schalter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (4. Juli 2012)

Schulschlampe XD der arme kleine, mit so viel federweg auf asphalt? :O


----------



## gioia (5. Juli 2012)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Schulschlampe XD der arme kleine, mit so viel federweg auf asphalt? :O



Er fährts hart.

Fürs schwere Gelände hat er ja noch ein Absolut SX. Nur das kommt mir nicht in die Schule.


----------



## Apeman (5. Juli 2012)

kann mir schnell jemand helfen?

welchen semi integrierten steuersatz brauche ich für das commencal supreme dh v2?


----------



## hollowtech2 (6. Juli 2012)

Gar keinen,

das ist nämlich ein Ahead Steuersatz. Im Originalbike war ein
Tange Techno Glyde verbaut.

Greetz
Ralf


----------



## Apeman (6. Juli 2012)

wie? ich kann keinen semi integrierten steuersatz verbauen? 
einen ahead hab ich ja immo drinnen. der baut aber zu hoch und ab 160mm muß ich ja bei der boxxer team 09 eine hohe brücke fahren!? dashalb dachte ich an einen semi integrierten...


----------



## Mr.A (6. Juli 2012)

ne geht nicht, kannst nur einen mit kleiner Bauhöhe kaufen.


----------



## Apeman (6. Juli 2012)

meint ihr die boxxer macht das mal mit wenn man die mit 160mm (mit flacher brücke von oberseite unterer brücke gemessen bis oberseite oberer brücke) fährt?


----------



## b3lz3 (7. Juli 2012)

Das mein feines "Project: V2" ;D









habe erst damit angefangen das schöne ding aufzubauen, kommt noch ein "Vivid Air", ein Roter "Answer Pro Taper" und n satz "Crank Brother Opium"


----------



## nollak (8. Juli 2012)

Also das Gelb beisst sich ein bisschen mit dem Grün aber kommt ja neuer LRS. Ansonsten find ich die Farbe vom Rahmen nur geil 

Aber evtl. würd ich über andere Decals auf der Dorado nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b3lz3 (8. Juli 2012)

Da kommen auch andere dran, habe schon Ne plotter Vorlage da, wird aber auch was in Rot


----------



## gioia (8. Juli 2012)

b3lz3 schrieb:


> Das mein feines "Project: V2" ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Coole Farben an einem der tollsten Rahmen der jemals gebaut wurden. Langweilige Bikes gibts genug...


----------



## b3lz3 (8. Juli 2012)

b3lz3 schrieb:


> Das mein feines "Project: V2" ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe ein wenig mit Photoshop gespielt, das werden die Decals für die Dorado, passend zu den zukünftigen Farben


----------



## gioia (8. Juli 2012)

b3lz3 schrieb:


> Habe ein wenig mit Photoshop gespielt, das werden die Decals für die Dorado, passend zu den zukünftigen Farben



Life is like a b. Macht nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## b3lz3 (8. Juli 2012)

Ist ein Zitat von Albert Einstein, ist halt nicht der ganze Text.
Hätte nicht gut ausgesehen.

Das ist das ganze:

"Life is like a Bicycle. 
To keep your Balance you must keep moving."

-Albert Einstein


Aber ich habe mich doch für ein anderes entschieden 
Siehe oben!


----------



## Jussi (9. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b3lz3 (9. Juli 2012)

sagt mal Leute, ich möchte ja nen Vivid Air reinhauen, was für einen Tune brauche ich da?


----------



## svenson69 (9. Juli 2012)

b3lz3 schrieb:


> sagt mal Leute, ich möchte ja nen Vivid Air reinhauen, was für einen Tune brauche ich da?



also ich fahr tune "M" und es passt hervorragend


----------



## b3lz3 (9. Juli 2012)

svenson69 schrieb:


> also ich fahr tune "M" und es passt hervorragend



Ja fett, danke dir!


----------



## Apeman (10. Juli 2012)

fährt einer von euch eine 888 rc3 evo im v2?


----------



## XzeitgeistX (11. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mich entschieden, bei meinem V2 den werkverbauten VanR endlich gegen einen Vivid R2c auszutauschen.
Mediumtuning sollte passen, soweit ich das verstanden habe.
Welche Federstärke fahrt ihr denn bei 80kg inklusive Ausrüstung?
BZw. kann mir jemand erklären, welche Werte ich hier einzugeben habe:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Shock Stroke = 76mm =2.99 inches =3
was ist der wert für "wheel travel"? kann ich den auch mit dem VanR ausmessen? 

Danke!

eidt: habs glaub gecheckt. wheel travel ist quasi federweg am Hinterbau =200mm beim V2. Also eine "315er" Feder.
Dann ordere ich mal 300 und 350 und schau was besser taugt.


----------



## svenson69 (14. Juli 2012)

Supreme update 3.0


----------



## Jussi (14. Juli 2012)

Oh ja!!! Top!!!


----------



## gioia (14. Juli 2012)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Supreme update 3.0



Gut!


----------



## Apeman (16. Juli 2012)

alter falter! 
svenson ich muß schon sagen, du hast eindeutig das schönste v2 hier im ibc 




bei mir kommt die tage auch eine weiße gabel rein. wird aber eine rc3 evo 
der roco wc wurde gegen einen revox getauscht, odi yeti wetgrips und ein flacher cranck brothers opium sl steuersatz wurde auch verbaut. an der stelle danke an svenson für den tipp 

muß dann mal gescheite bilder machen.


----------



## lipmo51 (18. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (18. Juli 2012)




----------



## Marius96 (23. Juli 2012)




----------



## Forstking (25. Juli 2012)

hier mal mein bike fertig für pds


----------



## gioia (25. Juli 2012)

Forstking schrieb:


> hier mal mein bike fertig für pds



sehr hübsch


----------



## Arne (31. Juli 2012)

lipmo51 schrieb:


>


wo iss en das?


----------



## Forstking (31. Juli 2012)

ak92 schrieb:


> wo iss en das?



würde auf pds tippen?


----------



## Ralph1993 (31. Juli 2012)

Jo is pds


----------



## Apeman (1. August 2012)

bild 4: bottom out buddy!


----------



## svenson69 (1. August 2012)

hallo zusammen

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich einen kompletten lagersatz für den hinterbau bekomme?
bei meinem supreme v2 09 wackelt der hinterbau!wenn ich am sattel anhebe,merkt man ein leichtes wackeln,kann aber sichtlich nichts entdecken woher das kommtich denke die schwinge ist das problem,nur hab ich nicht wirklich ahnung!!
weiß jemand mehr was das sein könnte oder einfach lager tauschen und gut ist?
das wollte ich sowieso machen,aber hört dann auch das wackeln auf?
dämpferbuchsen sind eigentlich fast neu und der dämpfer ist fest.das kann ich zu 99% ausschliesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (2. August 2012)

jetzt wo du das problem beschreibst...
ich hatte auch spiel im hinterbau. hab ewig und drei tage versucht das problem zu lokalisieren, aber das spiel ging nicht weg. nach einem kompletten dämpfertausch inkl. buchsen hat alles gepasst. bei mir waren es "nur" die buchsen.

es kann aber auch nur an der umlenkung liegen. da löst sich bei mir auch  des öffteren die unterste schraube für den stifft der den hinterbau festhällt.
zerleg mal den hinterbau und überprüfe die lager und die bolzen.

das thema wurde hier im fred auch schon öfters besprochen. 
hier haben schon einige von problemen berichtet.
schreib mal den siggi985 an, der hat sich neue buchsen machen lassen, weil er spiel im hinterbau hatte. seit dem soll alles passen.


----------



## lipmo51 (2. August 2012)

Falls jemand Interesse an einem Commencal Trikot oder einem Fender für ein V3 hat,dann einfach mal in mein Anzeigen schauen


----------



## Apeman (2. August 2012)

Ausbaustufe 3
Neu sind Revox, Rc3 Evo, Wicked Will, CB Opium Sl


----------



## b3lz3 (3. August 2012)

Hey, ein kleines Update von meinem Projekt! 

Es kommen noch Rote Laufräder dran, sobald die alten verkauft sind..!
Kettenführung fehlt auch noch...(also falls einer eine günstige zuhause rumliegen hat, bitte melden!  )


----------



## svenson69 (3. August 2012)

so erstmal fertig




Commencal Supreme DH 09 "M"
Rock Shox Vivid Air tune m
Rock Shox Boxxer WC Keronite MJ-tuning/Schneidwerkdecals
Bor/alexrims supraD
Shimano Saint 203mm
Sram XO short
Sram X9 Trigger
KMC X9SL gold
Sram Pg-970 11-23
Truvativ Descendant/Carbocage 36z
Nc-17 Sudpin III
Renthal fatbar 780
Easton Havoc Bolt On
Crank Brothers Opium DH
Acros a-sp
Selle Italia SLR Carbonio
Hope
Odi Ruffian Mx
VR Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35 vertstar
HR Continaental Baron 2.5
E 13 lg1 + 36-40Z
Schwalbe SV13f

Gewicht 17,33kg


----------



## b3lz3 (3. August 2012)

Ich habe mal ein wenig mit Photoshop rum gespielt und das ist bei rum gekommen, ich finds verdammt heiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (3. August 2012)

Viele geile Räder hier 

Brauch mal eure hilfe!
Was soll ich tun?

Race Face vs Kore


----------



## b3lz3 (3. August 2012)

Jussi schrieb:


> Viele geile Räder hier
> 
> Brauch mal eure hilfe!
> Was soll ich tun?
> ...



Lass den Atlas dran, der macht sich gut, ausser er ist dir nicht breit genug..!


----------



## san_andreas (3. August 2012)

Warum ist die Stütze falsch rum ?


----------



## DocThrasher (4. August 2012)

svenson69 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich einen kompletten lagersatz für den hinterbau bekomme?
> bei meinem supreme v2 09 wackelt der hinterbau!wenn ich am sattel anhebe,merkt man ein leichtes wackeln,kann aber sichtlich nichts entdecken woher das kommtich denke die schwinge ist das problem,nur hab ich nicht wirklich ahnung!!
> ...


 
Moin!

Schau mal bei ihm vorbei:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Commencal-Fu...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20c2be88f7

Super Lager für nen guten Preis! Am besten mal anschreiben ... lohnt sich ... ansonsten von CC selbst.


----------



## DocThrasher (4. August 2012)

b3lz3 schrieb:


> Lass den Atlas dran, der macht sich gut, ausser er ist dir nicht breit genug..!


 
Erstmal Lenker kürzen


----------



## timo20379 (4. August 2012)

b3lz3 schrieb:


>



Hammer geiles Bike! Darf ich Fragen was bis jetzt dafür bezahlt hast?

Gruss Timo


----------



## b3lz3 (4. August 2012)

timo20379 schrieb:


> Hammer geiles Bike! Darf ich Fragen was bis jetzt dafür bezahlt hast?
> 
> Gruss Timo




Hey! 

vielen dank! 
bisl weiter unten siehst du auch n Bild wie es mal aussehen soll 

Ich weiß es erlich gesagt nicht..

Also für den Rahmen, die Gaben und Dämpfer habe ich etwa 2000 hingelegt, wobei ich es auch zu Freundschaftspreisen bekommen habe, den rest müsste man dann halt noch dazu rechnen, sicher nochmal über 1000-1200 für die Anbauteile und Laufräder etc.!

Es kommt aber noch ne Hope Evo Pro II/Supra D-Kombo in Rot dran!


----------



## timo20379 (4. August 2012)

Echt genial.
Bin auf das End-Bild gespannt.


----------



## trafko (11. August 2012)

hi, kann mir mal einer bitte n tip geben wie ich im v3 den ******* schaltzug durch den rahmen bekommen? egal wie ichs versuche, bei der schwinge bleib ich immer nach wenigen zentimeter hängen und komm nicht mehr weiter. denke weil der schaltzug an den enden mit dem draht so stumpf ist und dann verkeilt. vielleicht hatte einer von euch das selbe problem und kann mir n tip geben


----------



## b3lz3 (11. August 2012)

zieh erst nen Draht durch, dann befestige den Zug daran und zieh in wieder hindurch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (11. August 2012)

ja so schlau war ich nu auch schon  aber ich kann mit dem draht ziehen wien bekloppter und komm nicht weiter!


----------



## DocThrasher (11. August 2012)

Hi,

versuchs mal mit nem Magneten  Klappt erstaunlich gut! 

Grüße


----------



## trafko (11. August 2012)

ich glaub ehr nicht das das klappt, weil der schaltzug( also die äußere hülle) schon nach ca. 5cm verhackt und da noch so gut wie nicht flexibel und ehr starr ist. da bringt auch kein starkmagnet was :/ denke ich.


----------



## DocThrasher (11. August 2012)

Hmmm ... dann hilft nur: Fummeln bis es weh tut


----------



## Jussi (11. August 2012)

Da gibts auf Youtube ein Video!
Fummel den Zug vom Steuerrohr ein und dann unten mit dem Draht!

Tante Edit: Sorry vertan auf jeden Fall von OBEN


----------



## trafko (11. August 2012)

hast du zufällig den link?


----------



## Jussi (11. August 2012)

Hab grad schon gesucht leider noch nix gefunden.
Du musst den Schaltzughülle soweit reinschieben bis du ihn siehts und dann mit einem Draht in die Hülle so bekommst du ihn raus.


----------



## b3lz3 (11. August 2012)

b3lz3 schrieb:


> Hey, ein kleines Update von meinem Projekt!
> 
> Es kommen noch Rote Laufräder dran, sobald die alten verkauft sind..!
> Kettenführung fehlt auch noch...(also falls einer eine günstige zuhause rumliegen hat, bitte melden!  )



Nur zur Info, die Laufräder stehen zum Verkauf! 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/25564-nukeproof-generator-laufradsatz-wie-neu


----------



## Jussi (11. August 2012)

Habs oben korrigiert Hülle von Oben rein! 
Sorry mein Fehler.

Vid hab ich nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (14. August 2012)

Was is denn da mit der Wippe los? Zu kurzer Dämpfer oder wie?




schaut aus wie ein Monstertruck! Gefällt!


----------



## Tom Holy (21. August 2012)

Ich hab mein eine Frage.
Ich hab mir kürzlich ein V2 zugelegt. Da ist alles besstens, nur wenn ich die Kefü drann bauen will, würde sie an den großen Hauptlage schleifen. >.<
Wie ist das ding bei euch montiert?


----------



## b3lz3 (21. August 2012)

Du musst unterlegscheiben drunter packen, Ich habe zwei dick von jeweils 2mm


----------



## Tom Holy (21. August 2012)

Okay.
hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, wusste aber nicht ob es dann noch stabiel genug ist.


----------



## Ben_123 (21. August 2012)

@Get down: Ja der Dämpfer sieht wirklich kürzer aus und an dem V3 ist die Schwinge aus zwei Teilen, bei meinem nur ein Teil... Komisch


----------



## Jussi (21. August 2012)

Ist die neue Schwinge! 
Hätte ich auch gerne....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstking (22. August 2012)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ist die neue Schwinge!
> Hätte ich auch gerne....



Soll wohl gewicht sparen


----------



## Mr.A (22. August 2012)

soll dem Hinterbau wohl etwas mehr Flex verleihen, da er dem Hr. Atherton zu steif war...sagt die Gerüchteküche.


----------



## Get_down (24. August 2012)

Sieht aus wie des Supreme FR...


----------



## Lore (24. August 2012)

will ich auch


----------



## Get_down (25. August 2012)

Nääähhhh!


----------



## Forstking (4. September 2012)

was meint ihr was ich für meinen DH V3 Rahmen mit Steuersatz, Dämpfer, Mudguard und Thomsom Stütze verlangen kann? Der Rahmen hat 4 Tage PDS und 2x Winterberg auf dem Buckel, also wie neu....
überlege gerade mir was neues aufzubauen...


----------



## CQB (8. September 2012)

Mr.A schrieb:


> soll dem Hinterbau wohl etwas mehr Flex verleihen, da er dem Hr. Atherton zu steif war...sagt die Gerüchteküche.



Exakt !


----------



## Ralph1993 (9. September 2012)

Ok kann man sich die schwinge nachkaufen?


----------



## Get_down (13. September 2012)

Wiegt denn des 2013er Framekit immer noch 4,4kg ohne Dämpfer?


----------



## ela34 (15. September 2012)

Hey leute ich hab ma ne frage.

Kommt in den rahmen ein Stinknormaler Reduziersteuersatz rein ? 

Vllt kann mir mal jemand einen Link von nem steuersatz der 100 % reinpasst am besten bei Bikemailorder schicken  

Danke schonmal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (15. September 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...IS42-28-6---IS42-30-S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-.html

der passt 100% hab ich auch drin, ist ein solides ding und funzt.

weiß aber net ob es den auch bei BMO gibt


----------



## ela34 (15. September 2012)

Und der passt echt ? 
weil mein steuerrohr scheint ein 1/5 er zu sein ..


----------



## Ralph1993 (15. September 2012)

also wenn du einen Commencal V3 2012 Rahmen hast (Atherton variante) dann passt der zu 100% !!! sollte bei der nicht "atherton"-variante auch passen


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (18. September 2012)

Steht jetzt eigentlich schon länger mit dem Aufbau, bin aber nie dazu gekommen, das Ding zu fotografieren.












Geändert wurden gegenüber vorher
- Renthal Lenker
- eThirteen LG1+ Kurbeln
- Specialites Kettenblatt
- Nukeproof Electon Flatpedale
- Sram XO Bremsen und Scheiben
- Carbonfender fürn Dämpfer

So sah´s übrigens vor dem Umbau aus mit Shimano Bremsen und Descendant


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2012)

Geiles Ding !


----------



## Supreme88 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich baue mir gerade ein supreme auf und hab folgendes problem:

Ich schaffe es das die Kefü (Sixpack Yakuza) und das Kettenblatt auf ner trutativ descedant kurbel schön in einer linie liegen nur leider schleift die kurbel jetzt auf dem grundrahmen der Kefü. Ich habe folgenden aufbau icsg adapter plus distanzring dann aussenschale und dann direkt die Kurbel ran (bei meinem Paket hatte es da keine weiteren Distanzringe für zwischen kurbel und aussenschale). Bei der Kefü habe ich noch 2 Unterlagsscheiben hinterlegt, das kettenblatt ist auf der aussenseite montiert. Ich habe gesehen das Stylo am gleichen Rahmen die gleichen Parts verbaut hat.
Hast du einfach ein bisschen versatz zwischen kettenblatt und kefü oder wie hast du das rangeschraubt? Oder falls sonst wer einen Tipp hat gerne willkommen.

Gruss


----------



## siggi985 (17. Oktober 2012)

Kettenblatt gehört auf die Innenseite, dann sollte es passen.


----------



## Supreme88 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo siggi985

Hatte das Kettenblatt erst auf der Innenseite hab dann etwa 6 varianten ausprobiert aber nichts klappte, erst als ichs nach aussen nahm fingen die Abständen an zu stimmen.

gruss


----------



## stylo (17. Oktober 2012)

Supreme88 schrieb:


> Hallo siggi985
> 
> Hatte das Kettenblatt erst auf der Innenseite hab dann etwa 6 varianten ausprobiert aber nichts klappte, erst als ichs nach aussen nahm fingen die Abständen an zu stimmen.
> 
> gruss



Hast du an dem iscg05 rahmenbefestigung für kettenführung nen adapter rangebaut für für ne andere iscg aufnahme oder wie?
Also ich hab meine kefü direkt am rahmen befestigt u kettenblatt innen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (17. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem Adapter wollte ich auch gerade fragen  Also Kettenblatt außen montiert hab ich noch nie gesehen, das würde ich erstmal nach innen machen  Falls ich das richtig verstanden hab hast du beim Innenlager den Adapter für die Kefü mit dran und zusätzlich ne Beilagscheibe? Falls ja, lass doch mal die Beilagscheibe beim Innenlager weg!


----------



## san_andreas (17. Oktober 2012)

siggi scheint Recht zu haben.

Und schieß mal den Kettenstrebenschutz auf den Mond !


----------



## Supreme88 (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke für eure antworten @stylo hast du unterlagsscheiben unter die platte der kefü getan? wen ja wieviele? und wie hast du das tretlager montiert? Ich habs sie zuerst auch mal direkt montieren wollen aber weil sie so nah am rahmen stand dachte ich da müsse villeicht noch ein adapter drunter.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Oktober 2012)

Hat der Rahmen keine ISCG Tabs ?


----------



## Supreme88 (17. Oktober 2012)

was meinst du mit Tabs es ist ein 2011 commencal DH V2 Rahmen es hat befestigungspunkte für icsg aber die liegen halt doch noch ein stück hinter dem rohr fürs trelager. (sorry kenne nicht alle fachbegriffe für die einzelnen teile)


----------



## san_andreas (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn der Rahmen die Tabs hat, warum baust du dann einen Adapter ran ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supreme88 (17. Oktober 2012)

Weils bei meinem letzten bike auch so war, ich dachte mir schon das es komisch ist aber weil der adapter sonst so nah war dachte ich ich probiere es mal.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Oktober 2012)

Laß ihn weg, dann paßt sicher alles. ;-)


----------



## stylo (17. Oktober 2012)

@supreme....

Also ich hab zwischen kefüplatte u direkter rahmenmontage 4mm unterlegscheiben montiert u eine unterlegscheibe linksseitig am tretlager 

Ich hoffe man konnte dir weiterhelfen

Gruss


----------



## Supreme88 (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke
Ich werde es am freitag auch mal so versuchen.


----------



## stylo (17. Oktober 2012)

Supreme88 schrieb:


> Danke
> Ich werde es am freitag auch mal so versuchen.



Sehr gut,das wird schon klappen


----------



## lukask (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

wisst ihr wo ich (abseits von der normalen Commencal Seite - dort gibt es leider recht happige Versandpreise) eine der M6 Sinking Bolts in 0.8 x 12mm für den supreme v2 Hinterbau herbekomme?

Viele Grüße,

Lukas


----------



## ne0_ (4. November 2012)

Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## siggi985 (4. November 2012)

Putzen  Kefü ist bisschen globig im Vergleich zur neuen aber wenn se funzt


----------



## svenson69 (4. November 2012)

Erstmal fertig(bis mir wieder was neues einfällt




Commencal Supreme DH 09 "S/M"
Rock Shox Vivid Air tune m Burgtec Offsetbuchsen
Rock Shox Boxxer WC Keronite MJ-tuning/Schneidwerkdecals
Bor/alexrims supraD
Shimano Saint 203mm
Sram XO short
Sram X9 Trigger
KMC X9SL gold
Sram Pg-970 11-23
Shimano Saint 165mm / E-13 The Hive 36Z
Canfield Brothers Crampon Ultimate
Renthal fatbar 780
Easton Havoc Bolt On
Crank Brothers Opium DH
Kcnc Pro Ti 8000
Selle Italia SLR Carbonio
[FONT="]Procraft  PRC Carbon [/FONT]
Odi Ruffian Mx
VR Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35 vertstar
HR Continaental Baron 2.5
E 13 lg1 + 36-40Z
Schwalbe SV13f

Gewicht 17.28kg(mit Fender vorne und hinten)


----------



## siggi985 (4. November 2012)

Ui, wo haste denn den hinteren Fender her? Sieht immernoch sehr gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (4. November 2012)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Ui, wo haste denn den hinteren Fender her? Sieht immernoch sehr gut aus



das ist eine Eigenproduktion
hab ein altes marzocchi schutzblech(das hier http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/bilder/1082378624marzocchi fender.jpg 
genommen,da den hintern teil abgeschnitten und ein wenig angepasst.das war wie dafür gemacht


----------



## siggi985 (4. November 2012)

Ausgezeichnet  Danke, jetzt weiss ich was ich mir besorgen muss


----------



## ne0_ (4. November 2012)

hab dir lg1+ da aber in iscg03 ... wenn jmd tauschn will gern


----------



## RogerRobert (5. November 2012)

Ich habe mein V3 abzugeben. Hier im Bikemarkt zu finden. Außerdem steht auch noch eins in Größe M zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse einfach PM oder via Bikemarkt-Kontakt.


----------



## HeavyMG (15. November 2012)

morgen kommt ne boxxer wc für mein v3 an  ich muss damit sofort nach der arbeit zum laden um den schaft kürzen zu lassen damit ich am sonntag malmedy rocken kann... deshalb meine frage: wie lang muss der schaft sein damit die gabel in den rahmen passt? hab 2 spacer a 1cm und einen a 0,5cm und würde die gern nutzen damit die chance größer ist das die gabel auch noch passt fals ich mal nen anderen rahmen haben möchte!


----------



## Jussi (15. November 2012)

Steurohr am V3 ist 120mm. Wie lang deine Schaft der Gabel sein muß hängt u.a. noch von deinem Steuersatz ab!


----------



## HeavyMG (15. November 2012)

hab mal geschaut... mit steuersatz komm ich auf ca 133mm. plus 25mm spacer wären das 158mm. der schaft muss dann aber etwas unter 158 sein... oder?


----------



## Jussi (15. November 2012)

Nein! Oben brauchst du doch auch noch eine Brücke...
Am besten montierst du alles mal und dann machst du dir eine Markierung, sonst ist der Schaft später zu kurz und du hast Pech!


----------



## HeavyMG (15. November 2012)

damn bin ich dämlich  problem ist das ich keine zeit hab und ohne auto is es nich so super das bike mit zum laden zu schleppen  also brauche ich 158mm plus obere brücke!? der schaft muss aber etwas kürzer sein damit ich spannung drauf bringen kann!? oder hat der schlafmangel plus überarbeitung noch nen denkfehler eingebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (15. November 2012)

Ich will dir hier keinen falschen Rat geben, aber im Prinzip hast du recht. Sonst nehm dir doch noch zur Sicherheit noch ein Paar Spacer vom Laden mit. 
Also dann, viel Glück!


----------



## HeavyMG (15. November 2012)

die idee noch ein paar spacer zu kaufen kam mir auch schon... dann wäre noch spielraum für dummheit da! dank dir!


----------



## hollowtech2 (16. November 2012)

...man kÃ¶nnte doch auch einfach im Baumarkt einen kleinen Rohrschneider kaufen. Kostet um die 10,-â¬ und kann man immer mal gebrauchen.

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## HeavyMG (16. November 2012)

dachte ein rohrschneider wäre teurer! wird gemacht!


----------



## HeavyMG (16. November 2012)

dank dhl kann ich das wochenende eh vergessen! angeblich haben die ein sehr hohes sendungsaufkommen und brauchen deshalb 2-3 tage um das paket vom zielpaketzentrum zu mir zu bringen


----------



## look kg 481 (17. November 2012)

So dann melde ich mich hier auch mal,

Ganz neu isses nimmer aber immerhin erst 2 mal gefahren.

Mehr oder weniger das Setup aus dem Karton nur ne ZEE statt der Forrmula.

Shock Marzocchi Roco R w/piggyback
Fork NEW 888 RC3 EVO LTD edition 

bin gespannt wie ich damit zufrieden sein werde, habe heute nach der Tour erstmal die 300 durch ne 350 Feder ersetzt.










---------- und fast so sah es Vorher aus -------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (18. November 2012)

die Farbe hat was


----------



## Marius96 (18. November 2012)

Hat hier jemand Interesse an einem commencal supreme dh v2 von 2011?


----------



## ShogunZ (20. November 2012)

ich verkaufe mein V3 wieder - komm kaum zum fahren (bisher 5mal) WIE NEU!





Bei Interesse, einfach ne kurze PN!


----------



## Impact (24. November 2012)

Ich habe nun seit einer Woche mein 2012er DHV3 WC. Kann es leider noch nicht fahren aber muss soeben was bestellen und habe im Backlog gelesen das einige Probleme mit dem Durchschlag des Dämpfers haben. Commencal sagte mir das mein L per default mit 350er Feder ausgeliefert wurde und es niemals Beanstandungen irgendwelcher user gab.
Ich wiege nackt 83-84Kg, fahrfertig bestimmt (schätzungsweise) 90Kg+. 
Mein älteres Solid Mission 9 bin ich mit 550er gefahren - möglich das es auch etwas zu hart war. Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung aussprechen sodass er nicht durchschlägt aber dennoch nicht zu hart ist?


----------



## Jussi (24. November 2012)

Ich fahre mit ca.75kg auch eine 350 Feder. Auf einem M Rahmen. 
Fahre es doch erstmal und entscheide dann selbst!


----------



## ne0_ (24. November 2012)

Uraltes Thema man kann dies nicht sagen.. Fahrwerkabhängig,Fahrstil und Geschmack vom Fahrer. Ich fahr z.B im v2 ne 400 Feder mit ca 63 kg. Andere fahren mit dem Gewicht ne 300er..


----------



## Kasacke (24. November 2012)

Gleiches Bike und Fare ne 450er, passt top!


----------



## der stan (26. November 2012)

Inzwischen mit xt-kurbel und 730er lenker.


----------



## HeavyMG (29. November 2012)

endlich hatte ich mal kohle für nen vernünftigen dämpfer für mein dh v3 
am wochenende werd ich mich an die abstimmung vom ccdb air begeben!
wäre super wenn mir jemand mit ca 75 kg gesamtgewicht sein setup verrät...
dann hab ich schonmal nen vernünftigen ausgangspunkt!
ob air oder coil müsste egal sein!


----------



## Marius96 (29. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen 
Werde mir bald ein V3 bestellen ..jetzt bin ich aber noch mit der Größe am hadern ..
Bin 1,83m groß und 16,d.h wachse noch ein wenig ..
Ich Tendiere eher zu M,nur weiß ich nicht wie die das beim V3 im Vergleich zum V2 ist ..
Welche Rahmengrößen mit welcher Körpergröße fahrt ihr?

Schonmal ein dankenschön vorweg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMG (30. November 2012)

hi marius! 

ich bin 1, 89 und fahre das v3 in l!

liebe grüße
martin


----------



## Marius96 (30. November 2012)

Alles klar,danke!


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (30. November 2012)

HeavyMG schrieb:


> endlich hatte ich mal kohle für nen vernünftigen dämpfer für mein dh v3
> am wochenende werd ich mich an die abstimmung vom ccdb air begeben!
> wäre super wenn mir jemand mit ca 75 kg gesamtgewicht sein setup verrät...
> dann hab ich schonmal nen vernünftigen ausgangspunkt!
> ob air oder coil müsste egal sein!



Ein Foto vom V3 mit CCDB Air wär super!
Hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt...


----------



## HeavyMG (30. November 2012)

hab das bild nur kurz für dich gemacht... hatte keine lust das bike zu putzen und mir die mühe für ein super foto zu machen 
ich muss mir aber noch was einfallen lassen um den kolben vorm beschuß vom hinterrad zu schützen!


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (30. November 2012)

Sieht echt schick aus!
Der normale Fender wird ja da nicht drüber passen, der liegt ja am Coil Dämpfer schon recht eng an. Da heißts selber basteln oder Schlauch spannen.
Fährt sich der CCDB Air besser als der Standard Fox? Lohnt sich der Umbau?


----------



## HeavyMG (1. Dezember 2012)

der lore fender passt leider nicht... mal schauen welche lösung mir am besten gefällt! wie der Dämpfer sich macht kann ich noch nicht sagen weil ich noch keine strecke damit gefahren bin die ein urteil erlaubt! morgen gehts nach malmedy... dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen!


----------



## geq (1. Dezember 2012)

Welche Federhärte fährt man denn beim V3 bei 79kg ohne alles?
400 oder schon 450?
Danke


----------



## Mr.A (2. Dezember 2012)

ich fahr bei ca.75Kg fahrfertig eine 300er im RC4.
> also bei dir eher eine 350er max. 400


----------



## Marius96 (2. Dezember 2012)

Meine Frage bezüglich der Größe steht immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (2. Dezember 2012)

nettes "Trail"bike

[ame="http://vimeo.com/52429942"]Vincent Pernin : In the fall of l'Arzelier on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Karthoum (2. Dezember 2012)

Sehr cooles Video, gefällt


----------



## HeavyMG (2. Dezember 2012)

der ccdb air ist perfekt für den Rahmen 
und das obwohl ich garantiert noch nicht das beste Setup gefunden habe!
endlich keine durchschläge mehr


----------



## Forstking (3. Dezember 2012)

ich fahr das V3 bei 1,85 in L  und komm gut mit klar!
Wenn du noch wächst würd ich auch zu L tendieren...

Zur Federhärte...ich fahr bei 88kg Fahrfertig ne 400er Feder und es passt.



Marius96 schrieb:


> Meine Frage bezüglich der Größe steht immer noch


----------



## Marius96 (3. Dezember 2012)

Okay,dankesehr!


----------



## b3lz3 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal ein Update von meinem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2012)

Die roten Decals auf der Dorado finde ich too much, sonst sehr gut !


----------



## R.C. (5. Dezember 2012)

b3lz3 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Update von meinem.



Schuetzt du da das Unterteil deines Sattels gegen Dreck, oder was macht das Reifenstueck dort?


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2012)

Schutz gegen Liftbügel ?


----------



## b3lz3 (5. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ein Überbleibsel von einem Rennen, da wollten die Liftbetreiber das unbedingt, damit wir die Liftbügel nicht kaputt machen...


----------



## R.C. (5. Dezember 2012)

Ah, Danke. Sowas kenne ich ja zum Glueck nicht


----------



## b3lz3 (5. Dezember 2012)

gibt's hier jemanden der mal das V2 und das V3 im vergleich gefahren hat?!
würde mich interessieren welches besser läuft, habe von manchen schon gehört dass das V2 besser laufen soll.


----------



## svenson69 (10. Dezember 2012)

Supreme im neuen Kleid


----------



## Marius96 (10. Dezember 2012)

Oha!Kranker Scheiß! 
RAW oder lackiert?


----------



## svenson69 (10. Dezember 2012)

Marius96 schrieb:


> Oha!Kranker Scheiß!
> RAW oder lackiert?


Chromat gepulvert


----------



## b3lz3 (10. Dezember 2012)

Verdammt wie Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (10. Dezember 2012)

Ein Traum! Los aufbauen


----------



## svenson69 (14. Dezember 2012)

hier mal schnell zusammengeschraubt
besseres bild kommt die tage


----------



## b3lz3 (14. Dezember 2012)

svenson69 schrieb:


> hier mal schnell zusammengeschraubt
> besseres bild kommt die tage



WOW! Nach meinem ist es echt das schönste!


----------



## Marius96 (14. Dezember 2012)

Alter schwede!


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geil geworden !


----------



## svenson69 (16. Dezember 2012)

So,hier ist jetzt mal ein besseres bild vom C(hr)ommencal





Teileliste

Commencal Supreme DH 09 Chromat
Rock Shox Vivid Air tune m / Burgtec Offsetbuchsen
Rock Shox  Boxxer WC  Keronite MJ-tuning/Schneidwerkdecals
Bor / Alexrim SupraD
Shimano Saint 203mm
Sram XO short
KMC X9SL gold
Sram Pg-970 11-23
Shimano Saint 165mm/ E-13 The Hive 36Z
Sram X9
Canfield Brothers Crampon
Renthal Fatbar
Easton Havoc Bolt On
Crank Brothers Opium DH 
Kcnc Pro Ti 8000
Selle Italia SLR Carbonio
Procraft  PRC Carbon 
Odi Ruffian Mx
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35 vertstar / Continental Baron BCC 2.5
E 13 lg1 +  36-40Z
Continental Light

Gewicht 17,20kg


----------



## Mr.A (16. Dezember 2012)

gutes Gewicht...bei mir hatte das Teil fast 19Kg ;-)
Ist doch mein ex Rahmen,oder ?


----------



## svenson69 (16. Dezember 2012)

Mr.A schrieb:


> gutes Gewicht...bei mir hatte das Teil fast 19Kg ;-)
> Ist doch mein ex Rahmen,oder ?



ja 
das war der mattschwarze!


----------



## stylo (16. Dezember 2012)

sieht mega nice aus in dem chromag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morgoth (17. Dezember 2012)

Nabend Leute,

ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir den Supreme Atherton Rahmen zuzulegen. Da ich im Moment ein Canyon Torque FRX fahre, wollte ich die Teile, die passen, in das Supreme bauen. Ist das so ohne weiteres möglich? 
Also Innenlager, Kurbel, Steuersatz und Schaltauge steht bis jetzt auf meiner Liste, die ich mir noch zusätzlich besorgen müsste. Passt die Fox 40 mit der Brücke rein? 

Viele Grüße 
Fabi


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2012)

Na, klar, wurde so auch von den Athertons gefahren.


----------



## Morgoth (17. Dezember 2012)

Super. Habe im überfliegen irgendwas mit anderer Brücke gelesen...deswegen habe ich nochmal gefragt. Brauche ich außer den vier aufgezählten Sachen oben noch etwas anderes?


----------



## ne0_ (17. Dezember 2012)

Hätte das Gewicht etwas weniger Geschätzt mit dem Luftdämpfer..

Top Rad !!!


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2012)

@Morgoth: Paßt deine Sattelstütze ?


----------



## Morgoth (19. Dezember 2012)

Jawoll die Stütze passt. 
Das Schaltauge ist auch beim Rahmen mit dabei - das ist gut. 

Kann es sein, dass das Steuerrohr ein 1 1/8"-er ist - folglich ein integrierter 1 1/8" Steuersatz rein muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (19. Dezember 2012)

ist ein ganz normaler 1 1/8" also nicht integriert.
Passen deine Nabe und Kurbelbreite? Du brauchst 150mm bzw. 83mm.


----------



## Morgoth (19. Dezember 2012)

Die Nabe passt auch, ne Kurbel muss ich mir (wie oben erwähnt) noch holen. 

Ah ok dann habe ich da etwas verwechselt mit dem Steuersatz...dachte Standard Campa 45° x 45° weißt gleichzeitig auf einen integrierten Steuersatz hin.
Im Komplettbike ist ja ein Tange Seiki IS24 eingebaut...und der ist laut der Homepage http://www.tangeseiki.com/tangeseiki_news/Glide-2-1a-200902050653166.gif.html integriert.


----------



## Mr.A (19. Dezember 2012)

achso , du meinst das V3? dann passt der campa 45°
war irgendwie beim V2


----------



## Morgoth (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja das 2012er V3 mein ich.


----------



## ykcor (26. Dezember 2012)

Echt tolle Räder auf den Seiten zuvor und nun bin ich auch Commencal Besitzer


----------



## geq (26. Dezember 2012)

War gestern mal mit meinem neuem Gefährt etwas in der Matsche spielen...


----------



## HeavyMG (26. Dezember 2012)

@ykcor sehr schickes bild!!! was hast du für reifen drauf? die sehen ja mal mega böse aus


----------



## ykcor (26. Dezember 2012)

Dankeschön  Es sind Tioga Black Turtle 2.2 montiert


----------



## HeavyMG (26. Dezember 2012)

wie verhalten die sich auf nassen wurzeln und steinen?


----------



## HeavyMG (26. Dezember 2012)

damn! hat sich erledigt... sind nirgends zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (26. Dezember 2012)

Glaube habe noch solche im Keller...


----------



## svenson69 (28. Dezember 2012)

hallo zusammen
habe da eine frage zum commencal supreme V2 hinterbau.
ich hab meinen rahmen neu pulvern lassen und jetzt nach dem  zusammenbauen ist mir aufgefallen das das hinterrad nicht mittig(ein  paar mm) in der schwinge sitzt.ich hatte da nie drauf geachtet,bei dem  schwarz(was vorher war)ist mir da nichts aufgefallen.
aber jetzt mit dem chrom fällt  das ziemlich auf.ist das normal,das auf der einen seite der  reifen weniger platz hat wie auf der anderen?
hab ich beim zusammenbauen einen fehler gemacht?
wie breit ist denn der hinterbau ohne den adapter und wie breit mit?
aber das laufrad läuft einwandfrei und auch sonst ist mir nichts aufgefallen!trotzdem würde ich gern wissen was das ist
ich hoff ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.


----------



## hollowtech2 (2. Januar 2013)

Könntest Du mal ein Foto posten? Das macht die Einschätzung leichter.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Impact (3. Januar 2013)

Bitteschön: 







Frame: COMMENCAL SUPREME DHV3 WC LTD 2012
Shock: FOX RC4 Kashima
Fork: FOX 40 RC2 FIT Kashima
Headset: Cane Creek 10 Series
Stem: Easton Havoc 35
Bars: Easton Havoc 800mm
Grips: Commençal Deluxe Lock-On
Brakes: Formula Roval 203/203, reach adjustment
Shifters: Sram X9 10spd
Chain Device: E13 LG1 W/ Taco
Rear Mech: Sram XO DH 10spd
Bottom Bracket: included w/crankset
Cranks: E13 LG1 Race
Chain: Yaban 10s
Cassette: Sram PG970DH 11-26
Pedals: Reverse Escape Black 24 Pin 
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Seatpost Clamp: Hope Quick Release Black
Saddle: SDG Circuit for Commençal
Commençal Mud Guard for Supreme DHV3
Commençal DHV3 Chainstay Protector for Supreme DHV3
1st Tire Set: Continental Der Kaiser 2,5"
2nd Tire Set: Maxxis Minion Supertacky 2,5"
1st Custom Wheel Set: Alex Rims Supra D Red/Hope Evo Pro 2 Red/ DT Swiss Spokes
2nd Custom Wheel Set: Mavic EX 721 Black/Commençal Disc Light Version Hubs/ Stainless 64p 3x lacing Spokes
Colour: Cyan Blue Matt 
Size: L

[x] Kompletter Rahmen mit 3M PU-8591e Folie getaped


----------



## CQB (6. Januar 2013)

geiles Geschoss, weißt du wie viel es wiegt?


----------



## siggi985 (6. Januar 2013)

Also bei mir sitzt das Hinterrad auch weiter rechts! Denke der Hinterbau ist leicht asymmetrisch 




svenson69 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> habe da eine frage zum commencal supreme V2 hinterbau.
> ich hab meinen rahmen neu pulvern lassen und jetzt nach dem  zusammenbauen ist mir aufgefallen das das hinterrad nicht mittig(ein  paar mm) in der schwinge sitzt.ich hatte da nie drauf geachtet,bei dem  schwarz(was vorher war)ist mir da nichts aufgefallen.
> aber jetzt mit dem chrom fällt  das ziemlich auf.ist das normal,das auf der einen seite der  reifen weniger platz hat wie auf der anderen?
> ...


----------



## svenson69 (6. Januar 2013)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Also bei mir sitzt das Hinterrad auch weiter rechts! Denke der Hinterbau ist leicht asymmetrisch



ok,danke
da ich es jetzt schon von 2 fahren bestätigt bekommen habe,da kanns ja nur stimmen.da kann ich ja beruhigt weiter fahren


----------



## tfdelacruz (10. Januar 2013)

Servus,
welche Rahmengröße empfehlt ihr mir bei einem V3 und 1,74 m?
LG


----------



## hollowtech2 (11. Januar 2013)

Da würden wir zu Größe M raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (12. Januar 2013)

@ CQB - im Ur-Auslieferungszustand mit 750er Easton Havoc Carbon Lenker und anderem Easton Vorbau, mit dem Commencal/Mavic/Maxxis LRS den du da teils rechts siehst, ohne Mud Guard und 3M Steinschlagschutzfolie am Rahmen und Hope Sattelrohr Klemme und ohne Pedalen = 17,5Kg - seither hab ich es nicht mehr gewogen schätze es aber auch schon aufgrund der Schwalbe AV13D + restlichen Komponenten bei etwas leicht über 18Kg.

@ tfdelacruz eher M


----------



## Mr.A (12. Januar 2013)

hab bei 1,71 auch M > passt !


----------



## tfdelacruz (12. Januar 2013)

Okay, danke!


----------



## Strive. (13. Januar 2013)

Rockshox Boxxer Worldcup
Fox Dhx 5
Saint Kurbl
Formula The One 200/200
Thomson Elite


----------



## Marius96 (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen 

Fährt hier jemand zufällig einen Cane Creek Double Barrel Air im V2?
Wenn ja,kann der jenige mir vielleicht was dazu sagen?
Wäre nett!


----------



## HeavyMG (18. Januar 2013)

ich hab den db air im v3! der dämpfer ist auf jeden fall deutlich progressiver als alle stahlfeder dämpfer die ich kenne... wenn du mit der federwegsausnutzung bei ner stahlfeder zufrieden bist wirst du mit dem db air nicht glücklich! hab keinen plan ob das v2 genauso wenig progression hat wie das v3... zum v3 passt der super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morgoth (20. Januar 2013)

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand einen guten Steuersatz für das V3 empfehlen? Irgendwie finde ich keinen richtigen. Ist das Steuerrohr tapered, sodass ich einen integrierten tapered Reduziersteuersatz bräuchte?? Gibts sowas überhaupt, da ich bis jetzt nichts richtiges gefunden habe...?


----------



## Impact (20. Januar 2013)

Ich hab den Cane Creek 10 Series ab Werk drin und der gefällt mir recht gut.


----------



## specci82 (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo, dies ist mein Commencal aus Australien.

Fork- Fox 40RC2,
Shock- RC4,
brakes- XO,
Shifter- XO,
derailer- XO,
Crank- Saint, 
Pedals- Straitline,
Stem- Straitline,
Bars- Renthal.

fand diesen Thread durch Unfall, awesome bikes hier


----------



## Jussi (21. Januar 2013)

Kann mir einer sagen ob und wo ich den Ketternstrebenschutz vom neuem V3 bekomme?
Und was er kostet?

Merci


----------



## Morgoth (21. Januar 2013)

@ Impact: Weißt du, ob das ein integrierter oder semi-integrierter ist?


----------



## Impact (21. Januar 2013)

@Jussi... hab ich direkt aus dem Commencal Store aus Andorra, alternativ hat ihn auch CRC soweit ich mal gesehen habe. Kostenpunkt ca. 35â¬.
 @Morgoth... puhhh schwere Frage. Headsets sind so die letzte Bastion bis denen ich bei allen Bikes noch nie so wirklich vorgedrungen bin bzw. musste 

Das Tech-Handbook sagt mir nichts, die Technischen Specs in der Verkaufsaufstellung die ich gepostet habe auch nicht, da bin ich leider total Ã¼berfragt - sorry.
Ich weiÃ aber das man ihn verstellen kann. Dazu lag im ZubehÃ¶r Karton einiges drin das u.a. so deute ich es - auch fÃ¼r den Steuersatz gedacht ist.


----------



## Ben_123 (23. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## Ben_123 (23. Januar 2013)

Servus Leute!

Wie findet ihr die Kombinationen? Hab ein wenig mit Photoshop gespielt 






MfG Ben.


----------



## Xah88 (24. Januar 2013)

Servus,

kann mir jemand beim Supreme DH *V2* mit der Größe helfen. Ich bin 1,88m und ab 1,85m wird ja bereits die Größe L/XL empfohlen..Allerdings habe ich nur eine Schrittlänge von 85cm, wodurch ich vorher ein Torque in M gefahren bin...Würdet ihr eher zu L/XL oder S/M greifen ?

Besten Dank im Voraus !

Xah


----------



## Apeman (24. Januar 2013)

ich bin auch ca 1,88 und fahre das L/XL.
ist perfekt so! geiles bike 

p.s. stickerbombmassaker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (24. Januar 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort...

Mir gefällt das Bombing !...hatte mein Pitch über den Winter auch gebombed (siehe Fotoalbum), aber jetzt ist es beim Entlacker ...Das wird ne Raw-Bitch


----------



## Xah88 (28. Januar 2013)

Jetzt habe ich widerrum ein V3 angeboten bekommen ? Bei 1,88 mit 85ér SL ein L, oder was meint ihr ?

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## billybear (28. Januar 2013)

ich bin 1.84 und wollte mir einen M Rahmen bestellen. Denkt ihr das ist ok? 
das M geht auf der Page glaub auch bis 1.88 obwohl das wohl schon knapp wird dann. aber ein L ist glaub schon eher gross


----------



## Xah88 (29. Januar 2013)

Servus,

ich bin wohl in 1-2 Wochen auch ein V3-Fahrer. Ist im Neubike ein 1 1/8 Steuersatz verbaut...ja, oder?

Da ich die Marzocchi sofort gegen eine Boxxer tauschen möchte -> Falls jemand Interesse an der 888 RC3 Evo hat = Bitte melden !

Ich denke ich werde dann den L Rahmen mit kurzem Radstand fahren. Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit dem Umbau ? Schnell und problemlos ?

Wie schlägt sich eigtl der Vivid R2C im V3 ? Welchen Tune habt ihr da verbaut ?

Beste Grüße und Besten Dank für eventuelle Antworten,

Xah


----------



## Morgoth (30. Januar 2013)

Moin Leute,

habe gestern meinen Rahmen bekommen, und habe gesehn, dass für das tapered Steuerrohr Inserts dabei waren, die man in das Steuerrohr einpressen muss. Danach sollte doch dann ein voll integrierter 1 1/8" Steuersatz reinpassen oder? Weil der im Komplettbike angegebene Tange Seiki IS24 ist ja auch ein voll integrierter.


----------



## Apeman (30. Januar 2013)

Morgoth schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> habe gestern meinen Rahmen bekommen, und habe gesehn, dass für das tapered Steuerrohr Inserts dabei waren, die man in das Steuerrohr einpressen muss. Danach sollte doch dann ein voll integrierter 1 1/8" Steuersatz reinpassen oder? Weil der im Komplettbike angegebene Tange Seiki IS24 ist ja auch ein voll integrierter.



hi, sprichst du jetzt vom v2 oder v3?

ich kenne mich mit dem v3 nicht aus, aber beim v2 sind das die inserts für den lenkwinkel (-1/0/+1 hülse). in die hülse passt dann ein 1 1/8 steuersatz.


falls es um das v3 geht, lade dir mal das manual von der commencal seite runter


----------



## ne0_ (30. Januar 2013)

Die Hülse ist die größte Fehlentwicklung die es gibt..


----------



## Mr.A (31. Januar 2013)

Morgoth schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> habe gestern meinen Rahmen bekommen, und habe gesehn, dass für das tapered Steuerrohr Inserts dabei waren, die man in das Steuerrohr einpressen muss. Danach sollte doch dann ein voll integrierter 1 1/8" Steuersatz reinpassen oder? Weil der im Komplettbike angegebene Tange Seiki IS24 ist ja auch ein voll integrierter.



wenn du vom V3 redest, brauchst du einen Campa Style Drop in Steuersatz.
der wir dann nur " eíngelegt " deshalb heißt er auch drop in.

Gruß


----------



## Xah88 (31. Januar 2013)

Dezente Frage -> Welchen (Vivid R2C) Tune würdet ihr im V3 fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (31. Januar 2013)

Kurz und Knackig:

M

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## Xah88 (31. Januar 2013)

Kurz und schwabbelig : Danke


----------



## CommencalFamily (31. Januar 2013)

Hier mein Supreme DH V2 Atherton Replica

Parts:

Boxxer R2C2
Fox DHX RC4
Shimano Saint Bremsen (810)
Alligator Windcutter Scheiben
Shimano Saint Kurbeln
Hollowtech 2 Innenlager
Nukeproof Generator LRS
Spank Spike Pedale
X7 Trigger
X9 Schaltwerk
Thomson Elite
Nukeproof Sattel
Commencal Sattelklemme
Race Face Atlas FR Lenker
Sunline Direct Mount Vorbau
Nukeproof Griffe
E13 LG1
Sram PC 951
Sram 11-26 Kassette
FSA Kettenblatt
Maxxis Minion DHF 42/60a
FSA Steuersatz
Schwalbe MTB Schläuche

Ich wollte es eigentlich schon lang mal posten, bin nur noch nie dazu gekommen.

Wie findet ihrs?


----------



## billybear (2. Februar 2013)

Leider find ich wenig zum Commencal Supreme FR... 

Ist das schon jemand gefahren?

Die Geo ist ähnlich dem V3 einfach halt andere Wheelbase und so. Aber Oberrohr ist etwa gleich. Was würdet ihr mir da für eine Grösse bei 184cm vorschlagen?


----------



## trafko (3. Februar 2013)

hey...hat einer erfahrungen mit dem vivid air im V3??? der rahmen ist ja sehr progressiv und normal sind luftdämpfer das ja auch und daher wäre es ja in gewisser weis kontraproduktiv. oder irre ich mich da? wie schauts mit der langlebigkeit aus....?

danke


----------



## Morgoth (6. Februar 2013)

Nabend Leute,

bin gerade mit dem Zusammenbau meines DH V3s beschäftigt. 

Ich habe die Kettenführung E13 LS1+ montiert, nur leider stimmt die Kettenlinie von der Kurbel nicht mit der von der KeFü überein. Es sieht so aus, als ob man eine Adapterplate brauchen würde, und eine übereinstimmende Kettenliene zu erhalten... 

In Bild 1 sieht man grün markiert die Ritzel und sieht den Kettenlinienversatz. In Bild 2 habe ich mal die KeFü so gehoben, dass die Linie übereinstimmt und zwischen ISCG Aufnahme und Blech der KeFü sind ca. 5 mm Platz (für einen Adapter??)

Bild 1:
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3158/e85k9ii6_jpg.htm

Bild 2:
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3158/tstje85x_jpg.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (6. Februar 2013)

ich habe einfach unterlegscheiben genommen!


----------



## siggi985 (6. Februar 2013)

Dafür legt man normal die mitgelieferten Spacer drunter bis es passt (Und evtl. die längeren Schrauben)


----------



## Morgoth (6. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Das hab ich mir aber auch schon gedacht. Hätte ja sein können, dass es da einen Adapter gibt. Ich hab die KeFü von meinem Canyon genommen, deswegen waren da leider keine Unterlegscheiben dabei.


----------



## Jussi (7. Februar 2013)

Unteregscheiben/ Spacer find ich murks!
Hab mir Alubuchsen gedreht, kann bestimmt irgendein Kollege machen. Aber ich glaube es waren 6mm!


----------



## Xah88 (7. Februar 2013)

Servus,

nachdem bei einem anderen Händler die V3 vergriffen waren, habe ich das allerletzte eines Schweizers bekommen.

Zur Frage -> Hat jemand die Bremsleitungslängen seines V3´s in Gr. L ? Würde gerne direkt eine andere bestellen. (Bike kommt erst in 2 Wochen)

Besten Dank !


----------



## raf69 (7. Februar 2013)

Hi everybody, 

There is not the part for Sunn?


----------



## Apeman (7. Februar 2013)

So! Hier mal ein besseres Foto 
Jetzt mit Winterbereifung.


----------



## Xah88 (9. Februar 2013)

Mir gefällt dein DH v2 !!


Welche Gabelschaftlänge braucht ihr eigentlich bei dem V3 ? Wollte mir eine gebrauchte Gabel kaufen, habe aber das V3 noch nicht zum Nachmessen....

Also wie lang sind eure (Boxxer-) Schäfte ?

Besten Dank im Voraus,

Alex


----------



## dirty_ (9. Februar 2013)

Enldich fertig und fährt sich genial


----------



## Diegurke (10. Februar 2013)

@ Dirty, altes Haus

Spontan fallen mir zwei Dinge auf! 
1: coolen Teddy hast du da, mit Rosa Schnuffeldecke 
2: warst du besoffen, als du die Sitzstrebe eingebaut hast? Oder der Typ, der die Aufkleber gemacht hat? Check das mal....

Ach ja! Willkommen im Club. Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (10. Februar 2013)

Diegurke schrieb:


> 2: warst du besoffen, als du die Sitzstrebe eingebaut hast? Oder der Typ, der die Aufkleber gemacht hat? Check das mal....


----------



## KevM (10. Februar 2013)

Neuer Sattel und Dämpfer, jetz muss nurnoch der Schnee verschwinden..


----------



## TheFlyingRocket (11. Februar 2013)

hallo,
ich hätte mal eine frage...
ich habe vor mir demnächst ein neues commencal supreme8 zu kaufen, hätte aber gern ne boxxer drin... jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob das geht un dvon der geometrie her passt??? 
lg


----------



## Apeman (11. Februar 2013)

TheFlyingRocket schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich hätte mal eine frage...
> ich habe vor mir demnächst ein neues commencal supreme8 zu kaufen, hätte aber gern ne boxxer drin... jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob das geht un dvon der geometrie her passt???
> lg



commencal suprem 8 ist von der geo identisch wie das supreme dh v2! nur der verstellbare radstand/ lenkwinkel fehlt. 

ist also kein problem mit der boxxer!


----------



## TheFlyingRocket (11. Februar 2013)

danke apeman
jetzt steht dem kauf nichts mehr im weg!!!
lg rocket


----------



## Xah88 (15. Februar 2013)

Fährt jemand das V3 mit dem Vivid R2C ??


----------



## Diegurke (18. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute, ich brauch mal Hilfe

1: Mein V3 bracht ein neues Innenlager. Ich hab verschiedene Angaben aus verschiedenen Quellen, die sich widersprechen!
 z.B ein SM-BB91-41A oder ein SM-BB91-42A.
Kennt jemand den genauen Durchmesser des Tretlagergehäuses? Im Techbook steht nichts!

2: Hat noch jemand zufällig eine Descendant Kurbel mit Shimano Innenlager mittels Adapter erfolgreich verbaut und kann berichten?

Merci


----------



## hollowtech2 (18. Februar 2013)

Der Innendurchmesser ist egal. HT II ist HT II.
Der Unterschied zw. 41A und 42A ist nur der, daß 42A ohne Innenhülse kommt.

Bei der Descendant Kurbel ist es mehr als ratsam auf den Adapter zu verzichten
und ein Truvativ Innenlager zu verwenden.

Ride on Ralf


----------



## Diegurke (18. Februar 2013)

@Ralf

Bist du dir da zu 100% sicher? Jeder shop sagt sinngemäß "SM-BB91-41A" für 41mm und "SM-BB91-42A" für 42mm ("nur an Rahmen mit den dafür vorgesehenen Oversize-Innenlagergehäusen")? 
Daher auch meine Frage nach dem Durchmesser des Tretlagergehäuses 

Danke und Gruss

Ergänzung von http://mberlinger.blogspot.de
Ein Drivat aus diesem Standard (BB30) verwendet Specialized bei MTBs, wobei die Innenlagerschachtelbreite 84,5mm breit ist, und somit ohne Adapter nur die S-Works Kubel verbaut werden kann. Mit einem eigenen Adapter (SM-BB91-42A) können in diese Innenlagerschachtel aber auch Shimano-kompatible Kurbeln mit Wellendurchmesser von 24mm eingebaut werden. Klassische BB30 Kurbeln können nicht verwendet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billybear (18. Februar 2013)

auf der homepage von commencal steht, dass das Supreme DH nur ein halbes Jahr Garantie hat... Wie stehts um das V3? Müssten die nicht 1 Jahr haben? 

Weiss jemand ob die Garantie verfällt, wenn man den Rahmen umlackiert?


----------



## Marius96 (18. Februar 2013)

Meine olle Gurke nochmal ..
Dämpfer,Lenker und Pedale sind neu! Gewicht 17,irgendwas ..


----------



## Britainrider (18. Februar 2013)

CommencalFamily schrieb:


> Hier mein Supreme DH V2 Atherton Replica
> 
> Parts:
> 
> ...



Bombe 
Kannst du mir sagen Bitte was ich für eine Sattelklemme (Durchmesser) da brauch?


----------



## KevM (18. Februar 2013)

@Britainrider 
Beim V2 sind das 34,9mm. Das steht auch auf der Seite von Commencal.
 @Marius96 
Schickes Rad, hast den Vivid auch von CRC?


----------



## Marius96 (18. Februar 2013)

Ja ja .. 365â¬ ja man!


----------



## Xah88 (18. Februar 2013)

Wie das nervt...die RC4s gabs da mit Kashima für 280 und ich wusste noch nicht, obs ein V3 wird ....und jetzt ist jeden Tag ein neuer für 350-380  im BKM ..komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KevM (18. Februar 2013)

Mh 280?, die warn kurz vor ausverkauf noch für 240 drin.


----------



## trafko (19. Februar 2013)

Hab mir auch den vivid air für 300 gezogen :-D


----------



## Xah88 (19. Februar 2013)

Jetzt bringt ihr klein Xah zum Weinen......Finde seit 1-2 Wochen keinerlei vergleichbare Angebote zum CRC Deal (RC4 Kashima für 240, stimmt ...und im BKM wollen se alle min. 250 für einen wenig gefahrenen ohne Kashima) ...

Spricht eigtl vom Einbau her irgendetwas gegen den Vivid R2C ? Irgendwie fährt den ?niemand? im V3 ? In meinem vorherigen Bike war ich eigtl sehr zufrieden damit ...

Grüße und Ride on,

Xah

P´s sobald Gabel + Dämpfer getauscht sind, mache ich auch mal Bildchen


----------



## hollowtech2 (19. Februar 2013)

Diegurke schrieb:


> @_Ralf_
> 
> Bist du dir da zu 100% sicher? Jeder shop sagt sinngemäß "SM-BB91-41A" für 41mm und "SM-BB91-42A" für 42mm ("nur an Rahmen mit den dafür vorgesehenen Oversize-Innenlagergehäusen")?
> Daher auch meine Frage nach dem Durchmesser des Tretlagergehäuses
> ...



Ja, ganz sicher. Der Standard beim V3 Tretlagergehäuse ist 83mm Press fit.

Mehr mußt Du nicht wissen. Innenlager gibts von den jeweiligen Kurbelherstellern, passend zur Kurbel. Wenn Du ein 83mm Press-fit 
Innenlager bestellst, wird es zum Rahmen passen.

Und was das Innenlager selbst betrifft, so ist das BB91-41A mit Innenhülse, das BB91-42 ohne Innenhülse. Das ist der einzige Unterschied.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Diegurke (19. Februar 2013)

Ich bin 3 verschiedene DÃ¤mpfer im V3 gefahren!
RC4, Rocco R (Serienausstattung) und CCDB coil mein Aktueller! Im V2 noch einen Van R. Vivid R2C coil bin ich nur im Banshee Legend gefahren. 
Der CCDB ist mit Abstand der Beste (fÃ¼r michâ¦schwer zu begrÃ¼nden und natÃ¼rlich Geschmacksache!) 
GroÃes Plus beim CCDB, die Einsteller funktionieren  und das Ã¼ber einen sehr weiten Einstellbereich. Die SensibilitÃ¤t (Ansprechverhalten) hat mich am Anfang geschocktâ¦â¦zudem passt er von der Kennlinie gut zum Hinterbau.

  @Ralf..Merci


----------



## Xah88 (25. Februar 2013)

Mal zwo Fragen:

1. Lagen bei euch beim Komplettbike auch die Lagerschalen bei ? Bei mir irgendwie nicht ...Oder gibts die nur beim Rahmenset ?

2. Bei mir hat die MZ iwie eine deutlich (2-3cm) höhe Einbauhöhe als die Boxxer, die ich jetzt reinmachen will. Ging euch das auch so ? Weil somit verändert sich ja eigtl Geo/Lenkwinkel, oder?

Grüße & Danke im Voraus !


----------



## Jussi (25. Februar 2013)

Sind nicht dabei!


----------



## Xah88 (2. März 2013)

danke Jussi...

Mein V3 nimmt so langsam Züge an. Jetzt müssen noch die Decals der Felgen runter und die "The Ones" ran (vorne warte ich auf Adapter und hinten aufs Entlüftungskit), dann ist es endlich fertig...












Schickes WE euch & Ride on,

Xah


----------



## Apeman (3. März 2013)

hammer!


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (12. März 2013)

Könnte mal jemand sein Dämpfersetup (Rc4) vom V3 veröffentlichen?
Ich komm da einfach auf keinen grünen Zweig.
Hab schon nach Vorgaben eingestellt und nach eigener Einschätzung.
Hab schon von ner zerdellten Felge über ordentlich Kopfweh bis hin zum Bügeleisen einiges an Einstellungen probiert, aber der Dämpfer will einfach nicht sauber funktionieren. 
80kg mit ner 350er Feder.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (12. März 2013)

Der rc4 is leider nicht fürs v3 gemacht... haben sehr viele den dämpfer gewechselt...

Ich suche auch seit ewigkeiten schon nach einem setup


----------



## Xah88 (12. März 2013)

Hat jemand eine Idee wo man einen Fender / Mud Guard für weniger als 39 $ bekommt ?

Grüße


----------



## san_andreas (12. März 2013)

Im Getränkemarkt oder Baumarkt -> Vittelflasche oder Plastikeimer zuschneiden.


----------



## nollak (12. März 2013)

Bekommt man die nicht auch in diversen Shops fürn 10er wenn man zu faul zum schneiden ist?


----------



## Xah88 (12. März 2013)

Ich habe nur die teuren Shops gefunden (39 $)...


----------



## Lore (12. März 2013)




----------



## Xah88 (12. März 2013)

Dir hatte ich geschrieben...nicht melden, aber frech posten, ja ja


----------



## Lore (12. März 2013)

jaja so bin ich, ähm ja.. ich bins ehrlich gesagt grad leid die dinger von hand auszuschneiden. danach kann ich meine hände in reha geben. bin grad an einer stanzwerkzeug dran, das allerdings bisl was kostet.


----------



## Morgoth (12. März 2013)

Lore schrieb:


>



wie geil! darf ich fragen, aus was du den gemacht hast und du hast den an den dämpferschrauben befestigt, nehm ich an?

edit: ah sorry hab grad in deinem album gesehn wie er befestigt is  jetzt weiß ich auch für was die 2 gewindelöcher im rahmen sind  und den haste selbst aus cfk gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (12. März 2013)

ist ne 1,5mm Kunststoffplatte mit carbon optik.


----------



## Morgoth (12. März 2013)

sau gut, sieht top aus


----------



## geq (13. März 2013)

Lore schrieb:


> ist ne 1,5mm Kunststoffplatte mit carbon optik.



Welche Abmaße?
Und hättest du eine Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Ralph1993 (13. März 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Dir hatte ich geschrieben...nicht melden, aber frech posten, ja ja



wie alle dem lore auf die nerven gehen... ich versuch glaub ich schon seit 3/4 jahr eins bei ihm zu kaufen


----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2013)

Vielleicht könnte Lore eine Zeichnung hochladen, die jeder dann selbst umsetzen kann ?


----------



## Ralph1993 (13. März 2013)

ich glaube kaum das ich das so wie lore hinbekomme^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (13. März 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte Lore eine Zeichnung hochladen, die jeder dann selbst umsetzen kann ?



ich hab selbst noch nicht mal eine  nur eine schablone anhand derer ich dann mal eine zeichnung machen werde. allerdings muss das ganze dann noch mit temperatur behandelt und in die richtige form gebracht werden.
da ich in der firma ne fräse benutzen kann, werd ich versuchen das stanzwerkzeug selbst zu bauen. kosten sind sonst zu hoch. das ist jetzt der plan. sry an alle, dass ich so unfreundlich bin und mich nicht melde... nicht böse gemeint.

untätig war ich aber nicht  (Kefü und Modellautofelgen gefräst(jaa, ich weiss, bringt euch nix ))

Cheers


----------



## Hamti_Damti (14. März 2013)

Hi,

mal eine Frage an die Commencal Cracks, welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr
für ein V2 bei einer Körpergröße von 1.83m empfehlen?

Mfg


----------



## Jussi (14. März 2013)

Ich habe einen von Lore 
;-)


----------



## Mr.A (14. März 2013)

@ Hampti 

L


----------



## Apeman (15. März 2013)

Hamti_Damti schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal eine Frage an die Commencal Cracks, welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr
> für ein V2 bei einer Körpergröße von 1.83m empfehlen?
> ...



eindeutig ab 1,80 den in L/XL 

weil S/M ist zu gedrungen...


----------



## kev48 (15. März 2013)

mein altes commencal 
standard war gestern
gewicht ca. 17kg


----------



## Xah88 (15. März 2013)

wow   ...das sieht man selten !


----------



## schigga (15. März 2013)

Ich hab mir ein Dämpferschutz aus einem Marshguard gebaut.

Bilder zeig ich euch mal die Tage


----------



## Ralph1993 (15. März 2013)

schigga schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein Dämpferschutz aus einem Marshguard gebaut.
> 
> Bilder zeig ich euch mal die Tage



würd die bilder gerne sehen


----------



## schigga (16. März 2013)

So

Hab mal auf die schnelle paar bilder Geschossen. 
Der Fokus is nicht so toll aber man kann sehen wodrum es geht.

Ich freue mich auf eure Kritik 




[url]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1329362?in=set[/url] 

[url]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1329363?in=set[/url] 

[url]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1329364?in=set[/url] 

[url]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1329365?in=set[/url]

[url]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1329366?in=set[/url] 

[url]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1329367?in=set[/url]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (16. März 2013)

schigga schrieb:


> So
> 
> Hab mal auf die schnelle paar bilder Geschossen.
> Der Fokus is nicht so toll aber man kann sehen wodrum es geht.
> ...




ja doch, nich schlecht


----------



## schigga (16. März 2013)

Ich Brauch noch ein anderes Cockpit und irgendwann kommen paar leichte DH Laufräder drauf.


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (17. März 2013)

Hi,

ich würde mir gerne an mein Commencal suprem DH V3 2012 "die billige ausführung" eine Shimano Saint Kurbel anbauen. Kann mir da einer sagen welche genau ich da nehmen muss? Die gibt es ja in verschiedenen ausführungen. 
Und kann ich die so einfeich austauschen? Zwecks dem Pressfit sytem?


----------



## schigga (17. März 2013)

MTBS-Hugo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde mir gerne an mein Commencal suprem DH V3 2012 "die billige ausführung" eine Shimano Saint Kurbel anbauen. Kann mir da einer sagen welche genau ich da nehmen muss? Die gibt es ja in verschiedenen ausführungen.
> Und kann ich die so einfeich austauschen? Zwecks dem Pressfit sytem?





Vertue ich mich oder heißt der Tread:

zeigt her eure commencal supreme dh?


Du solltest darauf achten das du ne 83er Saint nimmst.
Das normalerweise verbaute Shimano Innenlager sollte passen.


----------



## Xah88 (17. März 2013)




----------



## svenson69 (17. März 2013)

Hier mal meins mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen


----------



## Apeman (18. März 2013)

Bäm!
Sehr geil. Yeti Wetgrips?


----------



## svenson69 (18. März 2013)

Apeman schrieb:


> Bäm!
> Sehr geil. Yeti Wetgrips?



Odi Ruffian Aqua blau


----------



## Apeman (18. März 2013)

kommt fresh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schigga (18. März 2013)

Ist der Rahmen poliert?


----------



## svenson69 (18. März 2013)

@_Ape_
Den Lenker hab ich auch noch gegen einen Race Face Atlas LTD Green Monster ausgetauscht
Mal ein paar knallige Farben für den hoffentlich bald kommenden Sommer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@_schigga_
das ist chromat gepulvert


----------



## schigga (18. März 2013)

svenson69 schrieb:


> @_Ape_
> Den Lenker hab ich auch noch gegen einen Race Face Atlas LTD Green Monster ausgetauscht
> Mal ein paar knallige Farben für den hoffentlich bald kommenden Sommer
> 
> ...



Chromat gepulvert....
Interessant!
Ist das so pflegeleicht wie jede andere Pulverbeschichtung?

Die Lackqualität soll bei Commencal nicht so gut sein.
Zumindest ist das so bei meiner LTD Edition. Ich fahr zwar mit Schutzfolie am Unterrohr aber die Karre ist jetzt ca 2 Monate alt und hat schon Lackbeschädigungen. Da hatte ich schon bessere Lackqualität.


----------



## Apeman (18. März 2013)

ja, der commencal lack ist wirklich mies!

wenn du deinen rahmen pulvern lässt, ist er auf jeden beständiger.


----------



## Morgoth (18. März 2013)

Was hat denn das pulvern gekostet?


----------



## Apeman (18. März 2013)

bei mir so um die â¬ 100.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (20. März 2013)

Keine Avid Bremsen mit 180er Scheibe im V3 bei kurzem Radstand??
Wollte heute mal auf den kurzen Radstand wechseln, aber keine Chance da den XO Bremssattel zu montieren...


----------



## schigga (20. März 2013)

Saint auch nicht
Da geht nur 200er Scheibe denn langen Radstand fahr ich echt selten


----------



## geq (22. März 2013)

Könnte Hilfe von der V3 Gemeinde gebrauchen...
Und zwar fahre ich den ccdb, mit einer 400er Feder, kommt mir aber etwas weich vor, ich wiege 81-82kg nacksch...
Habe schon alles durchgelesen, aber noch nicht die goldene Antwort gefunden...
leider habe ich nur noch ne 500er zu hause und die ist viel zu hart.
Am besten wären Leute die auch den ccdb fahren, wie sehen eure federhärten aus??


----------



## schigga (22. März 2013)

Ich fahre im RC 4 eine 500er Feder.
Mit Ausrüstung Wiege ich 100kg.
Allerdings hab ich alles was der Dämpfer zu bieten hat zu gedreht.
Ich hab mir jetzt eine 600er Feder bestellt.
Damit sollte es gehen.


----------



## Diegurke (23. März 2013)

geq schrieb:


> Könnte Hilfe von der V3 Gemeinde gebrauchen...
> Und zwar fahre ich den ccdb, mit einer 400er Feder, kommt mir aber etwas weich vor, ich wiege 81-82kg nacksch...
> Habe schon alles durchgelesen, aber noch nicht die goldene Antwort gefunden...
> leider habe ich nur noch ne 500er zu hause und die ist viel zu hart.
> Am besten wären Leute die auch den ccdb fahren, wie sehen eure federhärten aus??



Ich hab 10 kg weniger und fahre eine 350er. Bei mir passt es, von daher ist eine 400er bei dir eigentlich nicht so falsch.
Was sind deine Einstellungen für die Druckstufe? Hast du Durchschläge?


----------



## trafko (26. März 2013)

Habe einen fox rc4 aus meinem v3 zu verkaufen...inkl. 350 und 400er feder ... wurde nur drei monate gefahren und ist quasi neu!! bei interess einfach melden!!!

cheers
Patrick


----------



## geq (29. März 2013)

Diegurke schrieb:


> Ich hab 10 kg weniger und fahre eine 350er. Bei mir passt es, von daher ist eine 400er bei dir eigentlich nicht so falsch.
> Was sind deine Einstellungen für die Druckstufe? Hast du Durchschläge?



Also Druckstufe müsste zur hälfte zu sein...
Durchschläge bis jetzt noch nicht, bin bisher nur auf meinem hometrail gefahren, der hat wenige sehr harte stellen...
Es fühlt sich allgemein ziemlich plüsh an, mag es doch eher straffer


----------



## Hamti_Damti (31. März 2013)

Hi,

mal eine Frage, bin auf der Suche nach einem Laufradsatz fuer mein Commencal Supreme DH V2. 
Koennt Ihr mir da was empfehlen und auf was muss ich bei der Groesse achten?


----------



## Morgoth (31. März 2013)

Nun ist meins auch endlich fertig: 







Fox 40 RC2
Fox DHX RC4
Saint M820 Bremsen 
Saint RT99 IceTech Bremsscheiben
Saint M810 Schaltwerk
Saint M810 Kurbel
Saint M820 Pedale
Saint M810 HR Nabe + Mavic EX721 Felge + Sapim Force Speichen
Saint M820 VR Nabe + Mavic EX721 Felge + Sapim Force Speichen
Acros BB-Press Fit Innenlager
e thirteen SRS+ Kefü 
FSA Orbit Steuersatz
Sixpack Sattelklemme
Maxxis Minion DH Reifen
Easton Sattelstütze
Oury Griffe mit selfmade Lenkerenden
Shimano HG93 Chain
SRAM PG 970DH Kassette
Truvativ Kettenblatt 36z


----------



## svenson69 (31. März 2013)

Sehr schön
Denn Stein kenn ich doch,das ist doch auf dem Königstuhl,oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morgoth (31. März 2013)

HAHA genau so isses  Ein Kollege hat mir die Strecke dort gezeigt (nein, nicht die Vereinsstrecke^^) und ich muss sagen, echt top!


----------



## Diegurke (31. März 2013)

geq schrieb:


> Also Druckstufe müsste zur hälfte zu sein...
> Durchschläge bis jetzt noch nicht, bin bisher nur auf meinem hometrail gefahren, der hat wenige sehr harte stellen...
> Es fühlt sich allgemein ziemlich plüsh an, mag es doch eher straffer



Du geizt ein wenig mit Angaben.... (wieviel HSC und LSC....) ist das geheim? 
So ist eine Ferndiagnose schwierig, aber ich Tippe auf zuwenig LSC. Ich würde LSC 12-16 Klicks und HSC 2 Umdrehungen jeweils von ganz offen reindrehen.....


----------



## geq (3. April 2013)

Also jeweils von ganz offen aus 2 umdrehungen lsc und 2,5hsc...
Mir ging es aber eher um die Feder, wegen sag... Ich mag eben nicht so viel und bin im Moment mit 3-4 Umdrehungen Vorspannung bei ung. 30%


----------



## Xah88 (3. April 2013)

Gestern mal die ertse Probefahrt mit meinem Baby gemacht (und mein zweites Baby war auch dabei)....

Als Fender/Mudguard habe ich jetzt einen Schlauch gespannt


----------



## Hamti_Damti (3. April 2013)

Hi,

mal eine Frage, sehe ich das richtig das ich bei einem DH V2 vorne eine 20X110mm Nabe und hinten eine 12X150mm verwenden muss?


----------



## XzeitgeistX (3. April 2013)

Hamti_Damti schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal eine Frage, sehe ich das richtig das ich bei einem DH V2 vorne eine 20X110mm Nabe und hinten eine 12X150mm verwenden muss?



Hinten: 150x12
Vorne: Boxxer? die hat Einbaubreite 110x20

Quelle für hinten und immer wieder hilfreich:
http://www.commencal.com/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2010_en.pdf

gilt auch für das 2011er, danach kam glaub keins mehr


----------



## Hamti_Damti (3. April 2013)

XzeitgeistX schrieb:


> Hinten: 150x12
> Vorne: Boxxer? die hat Einbaubreite 110x20
> 
> Quelle für hinten und immer wieder hilfreich:
> ...



Danke schon mal, ja ist eine Boxxer von 2009.


----------



## Ralph1993 (5. April 2013)

Bereit für die Saison! 18,08kg

Hier noch das groß Bild.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/906648_4220937056779_946234229_o.jpg


----------



## jackJ3lly (5. April 2013)

Hamti_Damti schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal eine Frage, bin auf der Suche nach einem Laufradsatz fuer mein Commencal Supreme DH V2.
> Koennt Ihr mir da was empfehlen und auf was muss ich bei der Groesse achten?




1. kommts drauf an was du ausgeben willst und ob du eher leicht, stabil, oder sonstwas willst
2 vorne 20mm hinten 150x12mm naben..rest ist egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (5. April 2013)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Bereit für die Saison! 18,08kg
> 
> Hier noch das groß Bild.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/906648_4220937056779_946234229_o.jpg



warum ist das denn so schwer?weiß einer was der nackte rahmen wiegt


----------



## Ralph1993 (5. April 2013)

svenson69 schrieb:


> warum ist das denn so schwer?weiß einer was der nackte rahmen wiegt



is sogar leicht, wenn man andere so anschaut.

Außerdem verstehe ich nicht warum alle so auf leichtbau gehen.

Der Rahmen ist unkapputbar und liegt bei über 5kg


----------



## svenson69 (5. April 2013)

der nackte rahmen über 5kg
und ich dachte mein nackter V2 mit 4,6kg ist schwer!!


----------



## Ralph1993 (5. April 2013)

ah ne sorry meinte mit dämpfer sind über 5kg

4,7 Kilo mit Pressfit Innenlager und Lagerschalen! Ohne Dämpfer! ;-)


----------



## Jussi (5. April 2013)

5,64kg mit RC4 ;-)


----------



## Morgoth (6. April 2013)

Jo meins liegt auch bei ca 18,6 kg  die 18 kg sind also vollkommen in Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMG (6. April 2013)

apropos leichtbau... bekommt man mittlerweile die 2013er schwinge für´s 2012er v3?


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. April 2013)

HeavyMG schrieb:


> apropos leichtbau... bekommt man mittlerweile die 2013er schwinge für´s 2012er v3?




würde mich auch sehr interessieren!!!!


----------



## bomberdennis (7. April 2013)

Meine 2 Bikes


----------



## Andrew-Shandro (7. April 2013)

HuHu,

was ist denn anders an der neuen Schwinge 2013 ?

Gruß


----------



## HeavyMG (8. April 2013)

Die ist leichter und soll dem hinterrad mehr flex verleihen!


----------



## brumbrum (9. April 2013)

Hatte bereits nachgefragt, angeblich ist der 2013-er Hinterbau anders, sodaß die Schwinge nicht zum 2012-er Rahmen passt.


----------



## HeavyMG (10. April 2013)

Ärgerlich


----------



## Impact (12. April 2013)

Die Schwinge an meinem DHV3 2012 Worldcup was ich 11/2012 gekauft habe ist die vom 2013.


----------



## Ralph1993 (12. April 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> Die Schwinge an meinem DHV3 2012 Worldcup was ich 11/2012 gekauft habe ist die vom 2013.




kannste bitte mal fotos machen?


----------



## Impact (12. April 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4462424993523.2159437.1076645148&type=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (12. April 2013)

wiedermal zwischenstand


----------



## jackJ3lly (13. April 2013)




----------



## Ralph1993 (13. April 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4462424993523.2159437.1076645148&type=3



Kann es leider so nicht sehen. Mach mal auf das bild grafikadresse kopieren mit einem rechts klick und poste den link mal hier  danke


----------



## Morgoth (13. April 2013)

Woran seh ich denn obs die vom 2013er is?? 

PS: Hier mal meine Idee wegen dem Mudguard:


----------



## Impact (13. April 2013)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Kann es leider so nicht sehen. Mach mal auf das bild grafikadresse kopieren mit einem rechts klick und poste den link mal hier  danke



Die Facebook Adresse hat mehr Detail Fotos. Aber schau mal hier - hab s damals hier gepostet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10190380&postcount=1781


----------



## Ralph1993 (14. April 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> Die Facebook Adresse hat mehr Detail Fotos. Aber schau mal hier - hab s damals hier gepostet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10190380&postcount=1781




sehr schönes Schiff


----------



## Impact (14. April 2013)

Danke  Wie du siehst, denke ich ist das die angesprochene '13er Schwinge.


----------



## Ralph1993 (14. April 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> Danke  Wie du siehst, denke ich ist das die angesprochene '13er Schwinge.



Joop is die 2013

Aber warum soll die nicht in meinen rahmen passen ?!


----------



## Impact (15. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung, hab ich ja nicht behauptet das es nicht ginge. Wissen tu ich es aber auch net weil es mein Erstes Commenal ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMG (15. April 2013)

Wenn er auf einen passt wird er auf jeden passen. Bleibt nur das Problem das man im Netz nur die 2012er Schwinge kaufen kann.


----------



## Morgoth (15. April 2013)

muss leider nochmal fragen woran seh ich des obs die 2013er schwinge is??


----------



## Ralph1993 (15. April 2013)

Morgoth schrieb:


> muss leider nochmal fragen woran seh ich des obs die 2013er schwinge is??



Schau dir den link vom impact an.... sieht man sofort das des 2013 schwinge is


----------



## Xah88 (15. April 2013)

Montag - Sonnenschein und nicht im Büro -> Traumhaft


----------



## Morgoth (15. April 2013)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Schau dir den link vom impact an.... sieht man sofort das des 2013 schwinge is



Ah jetzt ja ok danke


----------



## Apeman (16. April 2013)

hier noch eins von der seite:





es kommen noch neue decals in fluo-yellow von andy (schneidwerk)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (17. April 2013)

Neues Cockpit :-D


----------



## Lore (17. April 2013)




----------



## Ralph1993 (17. April 2013)

sauber vs. dirty!


----------



## Morgoth (17. April 2013)

Lore, so muss das aussehen


----------



## HeavyMG (18. April 2013)

Da hat der lore alle fender verkauft und hat keinen mehr für sich selber


----------



## HeavyMG (18. April 2013)

Hätte noch einen (für dich) übrig weil er beim ccdb air nicht paßt!


----------



## Mr.A (18. April 2013)

@ Lore
richtig richtig gut mit der Dorado...hätt ich nicht gedacht

Da könnt ich fast schwach werden


----------



## Apeman (18. April 2013)

@Lore: bis auf das gold ist es echt porn!


----------



## Impact (19. April 2013)

HeavyMG schrieb:


> Hätte noch einen (für dich) übrig weil er beim ccdb air nicht paßt!



Ich hätte Interesse wenn er noch zu haben und nicht "modified" ist.


----------



## Xah88 (21. April 2013)

Die Lady wurde dieses Wochenende endlich mal ausgeführt...aber auf den flachen Strecken merkt man, dass sie sich eigtl nur auf bergab-lastigeren/steileren Strecken wohlfühlt...

Ride On und schicken Wochenstart !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schigga (23. April 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Die Lady wurde dieses Wochenende endlich mal ausgeführt...aber auf den flachen Strecken merkt man, dass sie sich eigtl nur auf bergab-lastigeren/steileren Strecken wohlfühlt...
> 
> Ride On und schicken Wochenstart !





Das kann ich nur bestätigen.
Ich hab mir heftig einen angekurbelt und der Kumpel mit dem Plastik Demo hat sich kaputt gelacht, weil er einfach nur hinterher gerollt ist. :-/


----------



## Ralph1993 (23. April 2013)

Suche immer noch einen dämpferschutz für das V3 . Hat da jemand was rum fliegen?


----------



## Impact (23. April 2013)

schigga schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur bestÃ¤tigen.
> Ich hab mir heftig einen angekurbelt und der Kumpel mit dem Plastik Demo hat sich kaputt gelacht, weil er einfach nur hinterher gerollt ist. :-/




Aber wohmÃ¶glich auch nur weil er die ganze Zeit im Windschatten fuhr, DRS und KERS etc. pp. aktiviert hatte. Ich sag ja immer wieder:"you're so unspecial with your SBecialiZedâ¢"


----------



## schigga (23. April 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> Aber wohmöglich auch nur weil er die ganze Zeit im Windschatten fuhr, DRS und KERS etc. pp. aktiviert hatte. Ich sag ja immer wieder:"you're so unspecial with your SBecialiZed"





Sehr geil :-D

Nachdem er mal ne runde mit meinem V3 Gefahren ist musste er zugeben das, dass V3 besser ist.
Jetzt überlegt er auch eins zu kaufen ^^


----------



## Kasacke (23. April 2013)

Kann das sein, dass bei dir eine extrem weiche Feder verbaut ist?


----------



## Lore (23. April 2013)

Kasacke schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass bei dir eine extrem weiche Feder verbaut ist?



hab auch den eindruck.. das rad klebt so am boden  meins hüpft mehr


----------



## Kasacke (23. April 2013)

Yo, vielmehr, weil es bei relativ leichten Unebenheiten fast voll komprimiert?!?


----------



## Xah88 (23. April 2013)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Suche immer noch einen dämpferschutz für das V3 . Hat da jemand was rum fliegen?



Falls Interesse -> Habe ich recht zügig selbst gebastelt ; kannst ja abkupfern...








Kasacke schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass bei dir eine extrem weiche Feder verbaut ist?



Jaein...die Boxxer ist aus einem Tues. Es müsste die mittlere verbaut sein. Ich wog letzten Sommer noch 77 kg und bin im Winter immer nur in die Mukkibude gegangen + habe sauviel gegessen...Resultat 95 kg xD ...Denke aber der Fettanteil geht durchs biken wieder wett, sodass ich keine harte verbauen will (denke mal 85kg sollten drin sein).
Außerdem hatte ich vorher keinen Downhiller und hatte an dem Tag total Lust ein Gefühl für den Federweg zu bekommen; Resultat: Das Flummi-Video von oben   Habe die ganze Zeit auf-und abgewippt. Werde sicher auch noch etwas mit Low/Highspeed spielen müssen ...

Was habt ihr beim RC4 ? Ich ne 450ér...



schigga schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur bestätigen.
> Ich hab mir heftig einen angekurbelt und der Kumpel mit dem Plastik Demo  hat sich kaputt gelacht, weil er einfach nur hinterher gerollt ist.  :-/



Haha, exakt selbiges ist mir mit meinem Bruder auch passiert...ich steige bergauf ab und er ist easy oben...



Impact schrieb:


> Ich sag ja immer wieder:"you're so unspecial with your SBecialiZed"



Definitiv, nur beim neon-gelben 2011ér Frame kann man schwach werden....aber sonst hat ja echt jeder eins *gähn , da kann man gleich noch nen Golf fahren und mit nem Apfel telefonieren


----------



## Impact (23. April 2013)

@ Xah88: Jap ich auch eine 450er bei Fahrfertig ca. 90Kg +/-

Ohnehin will ich mal mit euch sharen was mir der Commencal Customer Support schrieb nachdem ich fragte weshalb nur eine 350er Feder beim L Rahmen und irgendwie nicht das gewünschte setup beim Kashima RC4 finde, sowie das ich schon trotz halbwegs reichtiger Pedalstellung dort schon einige Pins verloren habe da es manchmal aufgesetzt ist:

Zitate:

"For the RC4 rear shock on a Dh V3, basic setting is to fully open the  boostvalve, after that, is up to you because they are a lot of  parameters which will change the settings of your rear shock (spring  rate/style of ride/tyre/position on the bike)."

"I mean that bottom out control is at the maximum open size. More  than the rear shock settings, our bike have a low bb so the pedal  receive important shock but it give a lot of grip to the bike. 


If you want to have a better comportment at the reception of the shock, you will have to increase the high speed compression."

Hoffe das verursacht bei euch genau so viel Fragezeichen wie bei mir 

Mein derzeitiges Setup am Dämpfer mit 450er Feder ist:
Rebound: +6
LSC: +13
HSC: +2
Bottom Out: 0

Die Commencal Empfehlungen habe ich noch nicht umgesetzt weil ich sie und die Hintergründe nicht ganz verstehe.

So far...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schigga (23. April 2013)

Ich Fahr derzeit im RC4 ne 500er Feder beim Systemgewicht von 100kg.
Allerdings hab ich alles zu gedreht was geht+ piggy max aufgepumpt 

Ich probier's mal mit ner 600er Feder
Im Moment bin ich mit der Funktion zufrieden


----------



## HeavyMG (24. April 2013)

> weil es bei relativ leichten Unebenheiten fast voll komprimiert?!?



das ist das einzige was mich beim v3 gestört hat. obwohl ich schon nach meinem geschmack mit zu wenig sag unterwegs war hat ne bordsteinkante gereicht um den federweg komplett zu nutzen. deswegen hab ich mir nen ccdb air geholt bei dem viele jammern das der zu progressiv ist. jetzt nutze ich im normalfall ca 70mm hub und die letzten mm bleiben als reserve für ungewollt harte einschläge... so muss das


----------



## Apeman (3. Mai 2013)

fährt einer von euch einen fox dhx rc4 im supreme dh v2 und kann was zu performance sagen. evtl. sogar einen vergleich zum manitou revox isx!?


----------



## geq (5. Mai 2013)

Endlich ist meine Karre fertig und ordentlich eingestellt!
Muss sagen dass Ding läuft besser als gedacht, hat mir heute richtig spaß gemacht! 
Einzig die Gabel könnte etw. linearer/straffer am Anfang sein...


----------



## Xah88 (5. Mai 2013)

Schaut schick aus, mir gefällts !


----------



## Apeman (7. Mai 2013)

FERTIG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön !


----------



## Bacon-Bub (8. Mai 2013)

Respekt! Mal was Anderes und richtig gut

Ist einer von euch um die 1,70m und hat Erfahrungen mit dem V2 in S/M?
Federhärte bei ca. 60Kg unter 300, oder?

Danke für ne Info!


----------



## Apeman (8. Mai 2013)

Danke 
Dachte die Decals Passen gut zu meiner Hose


----------



## schigga (8. Mai 2013)

Apeman schrieb:


> Danke
> Dachte die Decals Passen gut zu meiner Hose





Sauber Apeman!

Das Bike sieht Super sexy aus!
Aber

Wo Krieg ich so ein t-Shirt her?


----------



## grOObie (8. Mai 2013)

Ja! Starke Optik!


----------



## Apeman (8. Mai 2013)

danke 

das shirt ist von einem kleinen shop:

http://www.bruchpilotracing.com/


----------



## HeavyMG (9. Mai 2013)

bei mir wird es mal wieder zeit für den alljährlichen innenlager wechsel... fände es schön das seltener machen zu müssen! gibt es haltbarere alternativen zum truvativ gpx pressfit bb92?


----------



## schigga (9. Mai 2013)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das man in dieses plastikrohr skf Lager einsetzen kann


----------



## HeavyMG (11. Mai 2013)

Danke für den tip! Werd mich mal informieren ob das passt!


----------



## Marius96 (11. Mai 2013)

@Bacon-Bub bei 60kg. würde ich auf jeden Fall eine 300-350er nehmen,alles andere wäre zu weich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schigga (11. Mai 2013)

HeavyMG schrieb:


> Danke für den tip! Werd mich mal informieren ob das passt!




Bei uns gibts so ein grosshändler für schlossereibedarf.
Da geh ich immer mit den originallagern hin. Die bestellen das Lager dann.
Kann aber teuer werden.
Hab letztens meiner Hope Pro 2 zwei neue Lager verpasst.
Pro Lager 23 trotz 30% Rabatt. Is halt ne sondergröße...


----------



## HeavyMG (12. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich dafür dann länger ruhe hab lohnt es sich ja. Nen versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Impact (12. Mai 2013)

Kann man mich bitte aufklären, nachdem ich jetzt Monate lang die mittlere Position der Kettenstrebenlänge gefahren bin, worin der Vor- bzw. Nachteil und wann man die kurze bzw. lange Ausführung (logischerweise mit Anpassung der HR Bremse) beim DHV3 in L fährt?


----------



## Morgoth (12. Mai 2013)

Also soweit ich das gelesen hab, ist die lange Strebe für schnelle Abfahrten gedacht, die kurze für kurvenreiche und technische.


----------



## schigga (12. Mai 2013)

Haste das schonmal in lang ausprobiert?
Die Karre fährt nurnoch geradeaus.
Das Bike ist mit kurzem Radstand schon ordentlich lang.
Ich fahre deswegen die kurze Einstellung.
Somit bleibe ich wendig büße aber etwas laufruhe ein.


----------



## HeavyMG (13. Mai 2013)

Ich fahr auch immer den kurzen radstand. Selbst in der mittleren postition merkt man das man ne menge an wendigkeit verliert... an mangelnder laufruhe ist es bei mir noch nie gescheitert. Ich kenn keine strecke die so extrem schnell und ohne enge kurven ist das ich am radstand was ändern würde.


----------



## DerEmrich (30. Mai 2013)

Jetzt will ich auch mal.
Hab das Rad n bissl mehr als ein Jahr inzwischen und hab mich vor kurzem mal mit nem Paintjob dran ausgetobt.
Vorher war der Rahmen grün, aber schon ziemlich gut runter gerockt da ich den gebraucht bekommen hab.
Da wurds mal Zeit für Farbe 

Übrigens: Ich hab mich in den Rahmen verliebt, wenn einer n V2 in gutem Schuss abzugeben hat kann mich gerne anschreiben.







Voten wenns gefällt  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1367318?sort=likes&direction=desc&in=set

Backside:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1369890


----------



## Karthoum (31. Mai 2013)

Bis auf den Sattel und die Mäntel mit den weißen Wänden gefällt's mir echt gut. Willst du es so clean lassen, oder kommen noch Decals drauf?


----------



## DerEmrich (31. Mai 2013)

So wie es da steht isses fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (31. Mai 2013)

Wunderbar!
Sieht schon verdammt gut aus.

Stell nochmal ein Foto rein, wenns ordentlich dreckig ist, das wäre perfekt.


----------



## Impact (31. Mai 2013)

Silent_Flowcomp schrieb:


> Stell nochmal ein Foto rein, wenns ordentlich dreckig ist, das wäre perfekt.




Das geht doch net, dann verlieren die Mäntel sofort die Seitliche Farb(Signal-)wirkung! Er kann ja nicht nach jedem Ausritt mit Wandfarbe an den Flanken nachpinseln. Am Besten das Bike in Alkohol einlegen und konservieren!


----------



## look kg 481 (1. Juni 2013)

Im richtigen "Lack"
Der Helm ist nicht der DH Helm um den Fragen vorzubeugen....

Sauber schaut es SO aus:







Ne Frage zur Feder hinten, ich (175 /82kg incl Dress) hab mir ne 350iger Feder und vorn die harte Feder gegönnt.
Kommantare zu Federhärte?

T.


----------



## Impact (1. Juni 2013)

Ein anderer Tip von mir... zieh auf der Kettenstrebe mit dem Schlauch noch das letzte Teilstück (wie auf dem unteren Bild zu sehen) der Kettenstrebe (Grün) zw. Kettenblatt und Anfang des umwickelten Schlauchs zu. Denn erfahrungsgemäß wirst du grade hier schnell Lackplatzer durch Kettenschläge bekommen.


----------



## Xah88 (1. Juni 2013)

Puh, also meinen Geschmackt trifft das grün leider gar nicht. Ich fand das blau genial und das neue neon-gelb ist auch ein Hingucker....aber das grün....Naja, jedem gefällt eben was anderes....Ride on !


----------



## look kg 481 (2. Juni 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Puh, also meinen Geschmackt trifft das grün leider gar nicht. Ich fand das blau genial und das neue neon-gelb ist auch ein Hingucker....aber das grün....Naja, jedem gefällt eben was anderes....Ride on !




Erfrischend einen solchen Kommentar zu lesen!

Für mich OK wenn Du es nicht magst, mir ging es mit dem Blau so wie Dir mit dem Grün.

Was ich aber wirklich bemerkenswert finde ist, dass Dein Kommentar einer der wenigen hier im Forum ist der mal wirklich tolerant und nicht angreifend ist! 

Hang loose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (2. Juni 2013)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Sauber schaut es SO aus:
> 
> T.



Guck mal hier, jeweils etwas Mantel für oben und unten der Kettenstrebe passend zugeschnitten. Tut seinen Job sehr Effektiv:


----------



## look kg 481 (2. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Bilder, probier ich mal...

Hast Du den Rest auf der Kettenstrebe geklebt?

--------

Was anderes, der Spritzschutz für den Dämpfer, das ist der originale von commencal, oder?

Wie ist das da mit der Verstellung der Dämpfung. kommt man da irgendwie dran wenn das montiert ist?


----------



## Impact (2. Juni 2013)

Gerne. Nicht direkt. Mein Kompletter Rahmen ist bis in jede Rundung und letzte Ritze mit 3M PU-8591 Folie als Ganzkörperkondom überzogen (Das Casting der 40 und Ausgleichsbehälter des RC4 teilweise auch). Was die Kettenstrebe angeht und was du bestimmt auch schon festgestellt hast, die Doppelklebestreifen des Commencal Kettenstreben Schutzes klebt nicht sonderbar und die 3 Dinger fallen irgendwann ab. Ich habe die deshalb mit Selkundenkleber auf die dicke Folie geklebt und zuvor getestet obs so aggressiv ist sodass es sich bis auf den Rahmen durchfrisst. Das tut es nicht. Hält wie erwartet Bombenfest. Wenn ich die Folie auf dem Rahmen in ein paar Jahren mal erneuern muss, wird es entweder passgenau von unten ausgeschnitten und auf die neue Folie wieder draufgeklebt oder halt der Kettenstreben Schutz neu erworben 

Ja, ist der Originale. Nein leider nicht, und genau das ist es was mich stört. Rebound kann ich nicht "on the fly" verstellen. Deshalb hoffe ich ja immernoch das Lore mal einen guten Tag hat, sich erbarmt und mir 2-3 Stück seiner Version herstellt


----------



## look kg 481 (2. Juni 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> Ja, ist der Originale. Nein leider nicht, und genau das ist es was mich stört. Rebound kann ich nicht "on the fly" verstellen. Deshalb hoffe ich ja immernoch das Lore mal einen guten Tag hat, sich erbarmt und mir 2-3 Stück seiner Version herstellt



Oh was meinst Du da haste davon Bilder? Würde mich sehr interessieren!

EDIT: gefunden  (BTW sehr schön gemacht)

Meine jetzige Lösung ist auch fern von "schön" aber funktioniert gut:

Schlauchstück oben am Sitzrohr fest gemacht, weil an der Wippe zuviel Spannung dauf kommt...
Die "Spreizer Kabelbinder" halten gut.

Verstellen kann man es auch (link)








​

Und nun vollzug der Umsetzung deines Tipps:​
Zur Verschraubung des Schlauchs unten, das ist bewusst so herum weil ich festgestellt habe dass es den Schlauch beim starken Einfedern nach innen unters Tretlager zieht, wenn man die Schrauben "versteckt" und damit einen Wulst in Richtung Reifen bekommt.


----------



## Impact (2. Juni 2013)

Hast du gut gemacht. 

Wenn du die Folierung meinst, die sieht man kaum bis gar nicht. Nur wenn man weiss dass das 2012 DHV3 WC LTD von Haus aus Hell Matt Cyan Blau ist und durch die Folie nun Glossy geworden ist, erkennt mans. Hin und wieder auch auf Fotos. Einige sind im Fressebuch zu sehen -> " Markus KremÅ¡nita TypischerkroatennachnameviÄ "

Die Schaluchversion und die Anordnung versteh ich, macht Sinn und erfÃ¼llt sicherlich ihren Zweck. Nur ist das Optisch nicht so meins 

Falls du den Fender von Lore meinst:


----------



## Morgoth (2. Juni 2013)

> Zur Verschraubung des Schlauchs unten, das ist bewusst so herum weil ich festgestellt habe dass es den Schlauch beim starken Einfedern nach innen unters Tretlager zieht, wenn man die Schrauben "versteckt" und damit einen Wulst in Richtung Reifen bekommt.



Genau deswegen habe ich ja meinen Schlauch an die Wippe befestigt, weil sich beim einfedern Wippe und Kettenstrebe ziemlich proportional verhalten, und dadurch eine Wulstbildung richtung Reifen verhindert wird - ich habe schließlich auch noch einen V-Asuschnitt oben angebracht, dass beim einfedern keine Spannung mehr an dem Sattelrohr entsteht.


----------



## Xah88 (2. Juni 2013)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Was ich aber wirklich bemerkenswert finde ist, dass Dein Kommentar einer der wenigen hier im Forum ist der mal wirklich tolerant und nicht angreifend ist!
> 
> Hang loose.



Ui sorry, bin jetzt unsicher ob das ein Touch Ironie ist oder ernst 

Wenn Ironie, dann sorry, wollte hier nix doofes über dein Rad sagen !
Commencals sind halt die geilsten, nur die Farbe ist halt leider nicht ganz so meins (fand das neon-grün des V2´s schöner)...

Also sorry und muchas Fun mit deinem V3 !

Alex


----------



## look kg 481 (2. Juni 2013)

Keine Ironie, ist mein voller Ernst, sehr sympathisch!


----------



## look kg 481 (2. Juni 2013)

Morgoth schrieb:


> Genau deswegen habe ich ja meinen Schlauch an die Wippe befestigt, weil sich beim einfedern Wippe und Kettenstrebe ziemlich proportional verhalten, und dadurch eine Wulstbildung richtung Reifen verhindert wird - ich habe schließlich auch noch einen V-Asuschnitt oben angebracht, dass beim einfedern keine Spannung mehr an dem Sattelrohr entsteht.




Ok ich hatte den mal nicht an der Wippe sondern dahinter (also hinter den Gelenken) festgemacht und dann wurder der beim Einfedern sehr stark gespannt, bis dahin dass er unten ausgerissen ist, aber an der Wippe probier ich auch nochmal, danke für den Tipp


----------



## Xah88 (2. Juni 2013)

Ich habe heute die Lady auch mal wieder ausgeführt (wenn auch total unsinnig bei unseren flachen Strecken)...Schon alleine das Oberrohr aus GoPro-Sicht ist wunderschön....Ach, ich liebe meine V3 







Und der Vorbau ist auch hübsch, wenn man ihn der GoPro mal zeigt 









Ride On,

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (2. Juni 2013)

Was ist denn das für ein schickes blaues Fähnchen 

Sind das Handgelenk Schützer die du an hast


----------



## Xah88 (2. Juni 2013)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein schickes blaues Fähnchen



Das war noch von letzter Woche dran (Beerfelden)  



look kg 481 schrieb:


> Wenn das Handgelenk Schützer die du an hast



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=45071

Trage ich, seit jeweils schon mal beide Handgelenke durch waren...

Kann ich nur empfehlen...besonders bei leichten Stürzen, wo man automatisch die Arme nach vorne streckt, empfand ich sie als sinnvoll...

Bei starken Crashs bricht dann aber einfach etwas anderes (also nicht durch Überdehnung)...


----------



## Lore (2. Juni 2013)

ohweh ohweh , schande über mein haupt. das stanzwerkzeug ist noch irgendwo in der pipeline...puh


----------



## Impact (2. Juni 2013)

@Lore aj aj - bei mir hast einen Abnehmer x2-3 sicher  @Xah88 ich habs noch immer nicht gerafft den Winkel der GoPro mit dem Chestmount ohne Monitor Backpack so auszurichten um solch eine Perspektive hinzubekommen


----------



## Xah88 (2. Juni 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> @_Xah88_ ich habs noch immer nicht gerafft den Winkel der GoPro mit dem Chestmount ohne Monitor Backpack so auszurichten um solch eine Perspektive hinzubekommen



1. habe die GoPro immer Upsidedown 2. Gehe vor der Fahrt über den Lenker / in Fahrposition und checke ob mich die GoPro anschaut/ gerade ausgerichtet ist. 

Hatte so eigtl noch nie einen schlechten Winkel ...


----------



## grOObie (3. Juni 2013)

Ja, die Erfarhung mir dem Chestmount haben wir auch gemacht.
Immer USD einstellen.


----------



## Xah88 (3. Juni 2013)

Hatte jemand von euch eigtl auch schon mal bei circa 1/4 des Federwegs (Hinterbau/Dämpfer) so ein ganz leichtes Knacken ? Fiel mir am Wochenende auf...

Werde mal nach Dreck in Lagern schauen und ob vllt. die Feder nicht genügend eingespannt ist....oder kennt das jemand und kann Ad-Hoc sagen, was da in Frage kommt ?

Das Bike ist ja noch jungräulich (keine 10 Ausritte), da wird es wohl iwas kleines sein....


----------



## grOObie (3. Juni 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Hatte jemand von euch eigtl auch schon mal bei circa 1/4 des Federwegs (Hinterbau/Dämpfer) so ein ganz leichtes Knacken ? Fiel mir am Wochenende auf...
> 
> Werde mal nach Dreck in Lagern schauen und ob vllt. die Feder nicht genügend eingespannt ist....oder kennt das jemand und kann Ad-Hoc sagen, was da in Frage kommt ?
> 
> Das Bike ist ja noch jungräulich (keine 10 Ausritte), da wird es wohl iwas kleines sein....



Hast du ein Typ 2 Schaltwerk oder Shimano mit gedämpftem Käfig? Raste mal das Schaltwerk ein bzw. löse die Dämpfung und federe dann mal ein. genau wie du es beschreibst war es bei meinem Meta. Beim Einfedern längt sich die Kette und das "Knocken" kam in dem Moment, wo die Dämpfung der Schaltwerkes sich löst.

Siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10652391#post10652391


----------



## Morgoth (3. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte auch nach ca 4 Ausritten ein knacken, und ich wusste zuerst nicht wo es her kommt - nach stundenlanger Suche waren es die 2 Hauptlager, die mit 30-35 Nm festgezogen werden. Die Antriebsseite war sehr locker. Also da vllt. mal gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (3. Juni 2013)

Nachdem ich nun mit dem Schlauch rumgespielt hatte und ihn auch an der Wippe festgemacht hab, war ich nicht wirklich zufrieden.

Darum mal DAS HIER als Versuch....











Verstellen geht 










Es wackelt nicht aber so schön wie das weiter oben gezeigte isses natürlich nicht .... IMHO aber besser als der Schlauch Lappen ...


----------



## Xah88 (3. Juni 2013)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> IMHO aber besser als der Schlauch Lappen



Also bei mir klappt Schlauch super !



grOObie schrieb:


> Beim Einfedern längt sich die Kette und das "Knocken" kam in dem Moment, wo die Dämpfung der Schaltwerkes sich löst.



Danke dir !



Morgoth schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch nach ca 4 Ausritten ein knacken,  und ich wusste zuerst nicht wo es her kommt - nach stundenlanger Suche  waren es die 2 Hauptlager, die mit 30-35 Nm festgezogen werden. Die  Antriebsseite war sehr locker. Also da vllt. mal gucken



Peeeeerrffeeeeekkkkt ! Vielen Dank ! Habe mich gerade auf die Suche nach einem so großen Inbus begeben; mich riesig über einen alten Satz dieser gefreut und dann entdeckt, dass doch wirklich alle beide komplett locker waren   ...
Oh Mann, da hat jemand in Andorra aber gepennt...

Danke nochmals...ich hatte spontan den Dämpfer selbst in Verdacht und wäre auch so schnell nicht freiwillig auf die Suche nach so einen großen Inbus gegangen...

Schicken Abend euch !


----------



## look kg 481 (3. Juni 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Also bei mir klappt Schlauch super !



Ja es geht schon aber das rumgeschlabber fand ich nicht so besonders, drum der neue Test



Xah88 schrieb:


> Peeeeerrffeeeeekkkkt ! Vielen Dank ! Habe mich gerade auf die Suche nach einem so großen Inbus begeben; mich riesig über einen alten Satz dieser gefreut und dann entdeckt, dass doch wirklich alle beide komplett locker waren   ...
> Oh Mann, da hat jemand in Andorra aber gepennt...




Soweit ich weiss bekanntes Problem, mein Dealer hat mich gleich drauf hingewiesen dass man das ca 2-3 mal mit Loctite festmachen muss bis es dann endlich fest ist ... 

Das kommt vom Rechtsgewinde und der rechten Seite (für die älteren unter Euch so wie damals bei den italienischen Innenlagern, die hatten auch rechts ein Rechtsgewinde nicht wie BSA ein linksgewinde und haben sich dann auch gelockert), nur festdrehen hilft da eben nicht wirklich, da sollte Loctite dran ...


----------



## Xah88 (3. Juni 2013)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> nur festdrehen hilft da eben nicht wirklich, da sollte Loctite dran ...



Wird gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...war auch mein erster Gedankengang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...aber heut nimma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...moooorrrgeeennn



look kg 481 schrieb:


> Ja es geht schon aber das rumgeschlabber fand ich nicht so besonders, drum der neue Test








Bei mir schlabbert da nix...aber so nen Plastik-Dingens is schon besser, Klaro ! ....Nur der Lore nimmt sein Second-Live auf dem MTB-News-Server # Welt 3 eindeutig nicht ernst genug...und warten wollte ich dann nicht mehr


----------



## svenson69 (3. Juni 2013)

Kann mir vielleicht einer der Supreme V2 Fahrer sagen welche Federhärt ich ungefähr mit 65kg nackt für einen Rock Shox Vivid R2C oder einen Fox RC4 brauche??
Wollte mir eventuell einen der zwei als Ersatzdämpfer zulegen und müsste halt einen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt haben
ein paar Federhärten mit Gewichtsangaben wären schon hilfreich


----------



## svenson69 (4. Juni 2013)

Hier mal ein kleines aber feines Update 
-Bos Void ST02







Und nach der ersten Testfahrt heute,muss ich sagen,das Teil kann echt was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. Juni 2013)

Noch besser geworden ! Tolles Rad !


----------



## Impact (6. Juni 2013)

Evtl. für den einen oder anderen nützlich...

Fazit nach 3 Testwochen der Kettenstrebenlänge...

452mm (lang): fährt sich wien Panzer, sehr laufruhig aber sehr hoher  Wendekreis - wohl eher was für schnelle grade "nicht-technische"  Strecken

437mm (kurz): extrem verspielt, das Bike lässt sich schnell  und leicht umpositionieren - Perfekte Spaßkanone für Technische Trails

 444,5mm (mittel): eine Kombi aus beiden, aber doch wieder anders.

Getestet wurde das alles mit einem "late" 2012 DHV3 WC LTD in Größe L


----------



## Lore (6. Juni 2013)

mh, nicht gerade eine überraschung


----------



## UncleCharles (7. Juni 2013)

Hm, das sind ja insgesamt grade mal 15mm Längenunterschied. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das einen Unterschied in der Größe macht.
Vielleicht fräs ich mir dann doch mal irgendwann Ausfallenden mit 10mm mehr Länge für mein Meta 6, zum Ausprobieren.


----------



## Impact (7. Juni 2013)

Den Längenunterschied (Radstand) nehme ich in jeglicher Version schon beim Groben hinsehen sehr deutlich wahr. 437mm sieht auf einem L ein ganz klein wenig wien zusammengedrückter Zwieback auf der Hinterachse im vgl. zur Vorderachse aus


----------



## UncleCharles (7. Juni 2013)

Na so war das nicht gemeint. Ich glaub schon, dass man das sehen und vor allem spüren kann. Ich dachte halt, dass es bei veränderlichen Radständen einfach um mehr Länge gegangen wäre.
Wenn man für einen echten, beim fahren spürbaren Unterschied jetzt 4-5cm mehr oder weniger gebraucht hätte, dann wäre für mich ein Satz Eigenbau-Ausfallenden aus mechanischen Gründen nicht in Frage gekommen. Abgesehn davon, dass das auch optisch wahrscheinlich katastrophal ausgesehen hätte...
Spielt aber eigentlich keine Rolle, denn so wie ich mich kenne, komme ich wahrscheinlich eh nicht dazu.

Lass mich raten - du fährst den kurzen Radstand?


----------



## Impact (7. Juni 2013)

Ich hab zumindest für den Hometrail in Stuttgart herausgefunden das der kurze besser als der zuvor lang gefahrene mittlere Radstand ist.
Bin mir aber sicher das ich Strecken vorfinden werde wo es anders sein wird.
Morgen in Albstadt werde ich kurz ausprobieren.


----------



## schigga (8. Juni 2013)

Wir haben in Deutschland keine Strecken wo man den langen Radstand braucht.


----------



## Impact (8. Juni 2013)

Wo denn dann?


----------



## trafko (10. Juni 2013)

hi...weis einer zufällig was fürn pressfit lager ich brauche wenn ich ne e*thirteen kurbel verbauen will? sind die lg1 kurbeln evtl mit den hollowtechvlagern kompatibel?

danke im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morgoth (10. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube nur mit nem e13 Innenlager selbst...

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31554_PF30-Pressfit-Innenlager-.html?xtcr=8&xtmcl=

Die LG1 hat ja ne Lagerachse mit 30mm Durchmesser, und die Bezeichung des Innenlagers ist ja "PF30"...was soviel heißen könnte wie "PressFit 30mm"


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (11. Juni 2013)

trafko schrieb:


> hi...weis einer zufällig was fürn pressfit lager ich brauche wenn ich ne e*thirteen kurbel verbauen will? sind die lg1 kurbeln evtl mit den hollowtechvlagern kompatibel?
> 
> danke im voraus!



Bin auch kurz die e13 im V3 gefahren, funktioniert wegen achsendurchmesser nur mit den speziellen e13 pressfitlagern. Wenn du nen satz brauchst, ich hab noch welche über, da ich wieder truvativ fahre.


----------



## Impact (12. Juni 2013)

-= erledigt =-


----------



## Impact (14. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand schon mal was mit einem Marsh Guard versucht, um das so am HR anzubringen sodass es den Standard Commencal Fender ersetzt und man endlich an den Rebound kommt aber der Dämpfer dennoch geschützt ist?


----------



## look kg 481 (14. Juni 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal was mit einem Marsh Guard versucht, um das so am HR anzubringen sodass es den Standard Commencal Fender ersetzt und man endlich an den Rebound kommt aber der Dämpfer dennoch geschützt ist?



ich hab da schon was "geschnitzt" bin aber mit meiner Lösung eigentlich soweit zufrieden, dass ich das nicht anbauen werden, mach morgen vielleicht mal ein Demofoto.


----------



## Impact (14. Juni 2013)

Da ich kurz fahre, ist der Abstand vom HR zum Marschguard im Rahmen an der unteren Strebe recht klein. Ich denke das die Mittlere überstehende "Lippe" des Marsh Guards (wo man noch Kabelbinder durchstecken kann) abgeschnitten werden muss. Ich vermute, wenn ich mich nicht Komplett täusche, dass das eine gute Lösung werden könnte.


----------



## Impact (15. Juni 2013)

So, voller Erfolg und es sieht gut aus!
Jetzt kann jeder $$$$ Fender vergessen.
Kein verrutschen, kein Klappern, kein Schleifen.... und das wichtigste: der Komplette Dämpfer liegt frei sowie der Rebound ist mit Abstand Kompfortabel zu erreichen.
Detailierte Fotostrecke zum nachbauen folgt...

+ noch ein Tip aus der Ecke "leidgeplagte Formula Nutzer"


----------



## look kg 481 (15. Juni 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> So, voller Erfolg und es sieht gut aus!
> Jetzt kann jeder $$$$ Fender vergessen.
> Kein verrutschen, kein Klappern, kein Schleifen.... und das wichtigste: der Komplette Dämpfer liegt frei sowie der Rebound ist mit Abstand Kompfortabel zu erreichen.
> Detailierte Fotostrecke zum nachbauen folgt...
> ...




Bilder her , bitte


----------



## Impact (15. Juni 2013)

Sorry, hab bis grade eben noch die Gabel foliert.

Heute  hab ich was aus dem Marsh Guard konstruiert. Ganz einfach, günstig - kann jeder sofort  nachbauen. Kein verrutschen, kein Klappern, kein Schleifen.... und das  wichtigste: der Komplette Dämpfer liegt frei sowie der Rebound ist mit  Abstand Kompfortabel zu erreichen. Finde ich gar besser als das  Original.
Es ist an der unteren Strebe befestigt und passt selbst mit ausreichenden Abstand mit Kurzen Radstand. Es bewegt sich beim Einfedern logischerweise angepasst mit der unteren Strebe mit. Kein Kabelbinder steht im Weg oder reisst (wie auch). 2 Sachen sollte man allerdings beachten:
1. Die Kabelbinder die unter dem Tretlager ins Innere des Rahmens geführt werden müssen nach innen geführt werden sodass die Leitungen rechts und links nicht beeinträchtigt werden (siehe Bilder).
2. Die Rechte Seite des Marsh Guards _muss_ beschnitten/angepasst werden (siehe letztere Bilder). Passiert das nicht, schleift sich die Kette eine Kerbe rein und erzeugt ein recht Peinliches Geräusch 
3. Schnittkanten des Marsh Guards etwas abpfeilen, weil ansonsten scharfkantig.

(das plattgedrückte am Rahmen um die Schraublöcher ist Rahmenfolie, einfach ignorieren)

Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6g7pnwrr95azlh5/5X0nao7hGt



Dann noch ein Tip aus der Ecke der leidgeplagten Formula Besitzer. Ich denke das passt auch hier ganz gut rein da Commencal die ja gern an den Bikes verbaut.
An sich ist eine Formula recht gut. Ich besitze den "The One" Nachfolger "Roval". Wenn, ja wenn da nicht immer dieses blöde schleifen nach jeder Ausfahrt da wäre und man deshalb den Sattel am Neuausrichten war. Manchmal erzeugt es hinten und vorne ein Pfeifen das schon manchen Tieren im Wald auf die Eier gehen müsste. Das ist u.a. dem wirklich extrem kleinen Abstand von den Bremsbelegen zur Scheibe gewidmet, aber auch den Scheiben die ich genutzt habe, oder gern genutzt werden um nicht die $$$ Zweiteiligen von Formula zu kaufen. Nur die Formula Original Standard Stahl Scheiben (Einteilig) haben erheblichen Anteil daran. Und die Bremsleistung ist mit denen auch nicht grade der Hammer. Und nein, es hat nicht ausschließlich was mit gesinterten zu tun. Somit kam ich auf die Idee in Vergleich zu den Zweiteiligen Formula, relativ günstige & Zweiteilige Shimano IceTec SM-RT86 zu erwerben. Diese werden i.d.R. für Saint oder XT Systeme eingesetzt. Die Scheiben sind nur eine Wimper dicker als die vorherigen, aber die Leistung ist brachial besser! Nach dem Einschleifen sind vorherige Probleme weg. Und Böse schaut es jetzt auch aus... ja was soll ich sagen, ich bin mit meinem Formano® Bremsystem vollkommen zufrieden  So give it a try...

Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wft4hxxbpicsmxm/XmsmLUUU0C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (16. Juni 2013)

Testfazit am heutigen Tag: Der Dämpfer bleibt sauber. Also ran an den Speck!


----------



## trafko (19. Juni 2013)

so ich wieder  nächste frage: weis einer wo ich nen neuen gummidingsbums beim v3 für die innenverlegten kabel her bekomme? also der wo die kabel in den rahmen reingehen?


----------



## look kg 481 (19. Juni 2013)

trafko schrieb:


> so ich wieder  nächste frage: weis einer wo ich nen neuen gummidingsbums beim v3 für die innenverlegten kabel her bekomme? also der wo die kabel in den rahmen reingehen?




http://bit.ly/19SL5yf


----------



## a_k52 (20. Juni 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> Testfazit am heutigen Tag: Der Dämpfer bleibt sauber. Also ran an den Speck!



Sieht gut aus. 
Werd ich am Wochenende wohl mal basteln müssen


----------



## Impact (20. Juni 2013)

@ look kg 481: ich hätte jetzt nach "Gummidingsbums" gesucht 
@ a k52: ich gemerkt das es trotz ein wenig "Seite ausschneiden" doch noch hin und wieder die Kette auf dem Marsh Guard an der Kante klappert oder reibt. Aber nur wenn du im Gelände bist. Hier sollte es ein wenig mehr als auf den Bildern zu sehen ausgeschnitten werden. Links sollte ich mich auch mal ran machen zu cutten sieht mittlerweile etwas unsymetrisch aus 
Ich meine da ist noch immer so viel Marsh Gaurd Seitlich dran das es noch immer den Reifen Beidseitig überlagert.

Btw. danke fürs Komplement


----------



## a_k52 (20. Juni 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> @ a k52: ich gemerkt das es trotz ein wenig "Seite ausschneiden" doch noch hin und wieder die Kette auf dem Marsh Guard an der Kante klappert oder reibt. Aber nur wenn du im Gelände bist.



Okay. Ich denke mal das werd ich schon schleiffrei hinbekommen. Der Schutzfunktion tut es ja keinen Abbruch wenn dort etwas mehr Material weggenommen wird!
Wie lässt sich den der MarshGuard bearbeiten? Geht das mit nem anständigen Teppichmesser oder muss man da schwerere Geschütze auffahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (20. Juni 2013)

Ach nö, ich hab das ganz geschmeidig mit einer scharfen Schere gemacht. Kleinere Kanten mit einer Kabelbinder Schere. Du machst das schon


----------



## a_k52 (20. Juni 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> Ach nö, ich hab das ganz geschmeidig mit einer scharfen Schere gemacht. Kleinere Kanten mit einer Kabelbinder Schere. Du machst das schon



Das klingt gut.
Liegen ja eh ein paar MarshGuards rum falls ich einen vernichte


----------



## look kg 481 (20. Juni 2013)

Achtung ein Tipp

Im Baumarkt schwarze Baueimer kaufen, kosten NIX  und man kann locker 2 Marsh Guard draus schnitzen 

Der Kunstsoff ist TOPP IMHO sogar besser als der Marsh Guard.

Meine Konstruktion ist draus gemacht


----------



## a_k52 (22. Juni 2013)

so ich hab da jetzt auch mal nen MarshGuard reingefriemelt.
ist aber ganz normal an den Kettenstreben befestigt, musste nur 2 zusätzliche Löcher in den MG bohren.

Hat jetzt einen Tag in Saalbach bombig gehalten, die gröbste Sauerei hält er auch vom Dämpfer fern.

Hier mal ein quick&dirty Handybildchen:


----------



## Impact (23. Juni 2013)

Nice 
Ich hab meinen gestern vor der Ausfahrt am Hometrail nochmal schnell in Reifenbreite zugeschnitten (sah ******** aus, aber was solls, es war ein Test). Dabei verlierte der Marsh Guard natürlich Seitlich an Stabilität. Das alles nur um Rechts das anschlagen der Kette abzustellen. Das wirkte auch und anfangs sah alles gut aus. Nur irgendwann verlor der "Rest" Marsh Guard der dort montiert war auf einer Seite trotz massiver Kabelbinder den Halt und rutschte minimal nach unten (sah man nur beim genauen hinschauen) und wurde dank Kurzer Kettenstrebe von innnen vom Reifen an zwei Stellen komplett auf/durchgerieben 
Hmm hab jetzt nen neuen, hier werde ich mir aber nun genaustens überlegen müssen wie ich das Ding zuschneiden muss um die Konstallation "kurzer Radstand, Kettenschläge, Stabilität" in den Griff bekomme. An seiner Funktion zweifel ich ja nicht


----------



## a_k52 (23. Juni 2013)

mich wundert dass du das Teil so stark zuschneiden musst wegen der Kette 
Ich glaub das hätte bei mir auch ohne schneiden gepasst ohne dass die Kette schleift...hab aber vorsichtshalber trotzdem ein bisschen was weggenommen (schätze mal maximal 8mm).
Ich fahr allerdings auch das Hinterrad in der mittleren Stellung, da kommt der Reifen dem Guard nicht ganz so nahe.


----------



## Impact (23. Juni 2013)

Ich denke das die Kette bei 437mm nicht so sehr gespannt ist sodass hier mehr seitliches Spiel vorhanden ist.
Als der Marsh Guard noch wie auf den Bildern zu sehen zugeschnitten war umhüllte er den Reifen ein klein wenig, die Stabilität war gewährleistet und der Abstand zum Reifen, wenn auch Minimal war da.


----------



## Impact (23. Juni 2013)

@ a_k52: du hast den Guard so wie ich sehe auch nachgeschnitten. Wenn  ich den mit meinen Neuen vergleiche, hast du zumindest die Kante in der  Länge unterhalb des Marsh Aufdrucks weggeschnitten. Und wo hast du die  Löcher zusätzlich gesetzt? Hast du etwa eine Schnittschablone für deinen  Marsh Guard erstellt?


----------



## a_k52 (23. Juni 2013)

Ja genau, ich habe versucht in der Rundung nen schönen Übergang zu schneiden, der Guard-Schriftzug ist dabei weggekommen. Schablone hab ich nicht gemacht, hat freihändig auch ganz gut geklappt 

Die zwei Löcher hab ich etwa 5cm über den regulären gebohrt.

Hier nochmal ein Handypic auf dems evtl. etwas besser zu erkennen ist.
Leider kann ich erst nächsten Samstag wieder an mein Bike...sonst hätt ich noch ein paar Bildchen in sauberem Zustand gemacht.


----------



## Ben_123 (27. Juni 2013)

Servus Leute,

ich hab seit dem Rennen in Leogang manchmal ein leichtes Knacken im Hinterbau. Man spührt es durch den ganzen Rahmen. Es spührt sich an wie eine Spannung die sich durch den Rahmen entlädt. Spiel ist nirgends im Hinterbau.
Bin in Leogang natürlich dann gleich zum Mechaniker von Alpine Commencal gegangen und dieser sagte mir dass er das Problem kennt. Es würde vom immer wieder kontrollieren der Hinterbauschrauben kommen. Durch jede Kontrolle werden die Schrauben immer fester und es baut sich Spannung im Rahmen auf.
Er sagte ich sollte nun den ganzen Hinterbau ausbauen und ihn einen Tag ruhen lassen dass das Metall sich entspannt.

Nun meine Frage zum Hauptlager (direkt über dem Tretlager). Irgendwie bekomm ich das nicht los. Wenn ich die Schraube 1 (siehe Foto) löse dreht die sich ganz normal aus dem Rahmen raus. Bei Schraube 2 (siehe Foto) bleibt die Schraube jedoch gleich mit dem Rahmen und dreht den Hinterbau nach innen. 

Ist das normal? Habt ihr Tipps wie ich die Schraube raus bekomme?

Danke
MfG Ben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (27. Juni 2013)

Kontrolliere deine Hinterbauschrauben mit dem  Drehmomentschlüssel.
Dann wird da auch nichts immer fester angezogen.

Ich kontrolliere meine Schrauben auch vor fast jedem Parkeinsatz seit 2 Jahren, und da gibt es das von dir beschriebene Problem nicht.


----------



## grOObie (27. Juni 2013)

Ich verweise wegen des "Knackens" im Hinterbau nochmal auf die Probleme mit den gedämpften Schaltwerken von SRAM. Das Knackt beim einfedern so auffällig dass man sich wahrhaft Sorgen um den Hinterbau machen kann.

Bis ich das gefunden hatte....


----------



## UncleCharles (27. Juni 2013)

Ben_123 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> ich hab seit dem Rennen in Leogang manchmal ein leichtes Knacken im Hinterbau. Man spührt es durch den ganzen Rahmen. Es spührt sich an wie eine Spannung die sich durch den Rahmen entlädt. Spiel ist nirgends im Hinterbau.
> Bin in Leogang natürlich dann gleich zum Mechaniker von Alpine Commencal gegangen und dieser sagte mir dass er das Problem kennt. Es würde vom immer wieder kontrollieren der Hinterbauschrauben kommen. Durch jede Kontrolle werden die Schrauben immer fester und es baut sich Spannung im Rahmen auf.
> Er sagte ich sollte nun den ganzen Hinterbau ausbauen und ihn einen Tag ruhen lassen dass das Metall sich entspannt.



Das klingt irgendwie arg dubios. Wenn du die Schrauben und deinen Rahmen nicht bis an die Streckgrenze angeranzt hast, dann sollte da eigentlich nichts zurück kriechen können. Normalerweise, im Bereich der normalen, zerstörungsfreien und damit nicht-plastischen Beanspruchung sollte jede Spannung auch binnen Bruchteilen von Sekunden wieder weg sein, wenn die "Spannungsquelle" weg ist. Sprich, Schraube raus, Spannung weg.
Kann natürlich sein, dass sich Schrauben in ihren Löchern unter Belastung ein wenig verschieben können und dabei Geräusche produzieren, aber dass das einen ganzen Tag dauern soll, bis sich das entspannt hat, das hebt mir doch skeptisch die Braue. Aber ich bin ja auch kein Zweiradmechaniker


----------



## Ben_123 (29. Juni 2013)

UncleCharles schrieb:


> Das klingt irgendwie arg dubios. Wenn du die Schrauben und deinen Rahmen nicht bis an die Streckgrenze angeranzt hast, dann sollte da eigentlich nichts zurück kriechen können. Normalerweise, im Bereich der normalen, zerstörungsfreien und damit nicht-plastischen Beanspruchung sollte jede Spannung auch binnen Bruchteilen von Sekunden wieder weg sein, wenn die "Spannungsquelle" weg ist. Sprich, Schraube raus, Spannung weg.
> Kann natürlich sein, dass sich Schrauben in ihren Löchern unter Belastung ein wenig verschieben können und dabei Geräusche produzieren, aber dass das einen ganzen Tag dauern soll, bis sich das entspannt hat, das hebt mir doch skeptisch die Braue. Aber ich bin ja auch kein Zweiradmechaniker



Meiner Meinung nach müsste der Rahmen sich spätesten beim Knacken wieder entladen...




> Ich verweise wegen des "Knackens" im Hinterbau nochmal auf die Probleme  mit den gedämpften Schaltwerken von SRAM. Das Knackt beim einfedern so  auffällig dass man sich wahrhaft Sorgen um den Hinterbau machen kann.
> 
> Bis ich das gefunden hatte....


Hast du da auch schon was bezüglich Shimano Schaltwerken gehört? Ich fahr nämlich jetzt seit kurzem ein Zee welches ja auch gedämpft ist, und eigentlich ist das Knacken erst seitdem zu hören...


----------



## UncleCharles (29. Juni 2013)

Ben_123 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach müsste der Rahmen sich spätesten beim Knacken wieder entladen...



Jup. Allerdings hat man dann ja vielleicht noch anderswo Spannungen, wenn der Rahmen federmässig in die andere Richtung rutscht. Macht man alles auf, sollte definitiv alles weg sein 

Alternativ bei Alurahmen eine Runde Spannungsarmglühen des kompletten Rads in zusammengebautem Zustand, wäre aber schade um den Lack. Und um alles andere, was noch an dem Bike dran ist...


----------



## svenson69 (29. Juni 2013)

Welche Lenker/Griffe Kombination soll ich nur nehmen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 
















Das schlimme ist,es sehen alle Kombis gut aus


----------



## Xah88 (1. Juli 2013)

"Renthal + black" oder "black + black" ...


hier übrigens mal meins im Einsatz im (eher für Enduro geeigneten) Taunus:

https://vimeo.com/68551729


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2013)

Erste Reihe Mitte...Renthal plus Kevlar.


----------



## UncleCharles (1. Juli 2013)

definitiv das Vorletzte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (2. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## svenson69 (7. Juli 2013)

Da ich mich zwischen den ersten 3 Lenker nicht entscheiden konnte,hab ich halt Nr.4 genommen



Rahmen - Commencal Supreme DH 09 Chromat GR.S/M
Dämpfer - Bos Void Ink Huber Buchsen
Gabel - Rock Shox Boxxer WC Keronite MJ-Tuning/Schneidwerkdecals Umgebaut auf Stahlfeder ink K9 Axiallager
Laufradsatz - Bor / Alexrim SupraD
Bremsen - Shimano Saint 203mm
Schaltwerk - Sram XO short
Kette - KMC X9SL gold
Kassette - Sram Pg-970 11-23
Kurbel - Shimano Saint 165mm/ E-13 The Hive 36Z
Trigger - Sram XO
Pedale - Canfield Brothers Crampon
Lenker - Spank Spike 777 EVO chrome
Vorbau - 77desingz
Steuersatz - Crank Brothers Opium DH
Sattelstütze - Kcnc Pro Ti 8000
Sattel - Selle Italia SLR Carbonio
Sattelklemme - Procraft PRC Carbon
Griffe - Renthal Kevler
Reifen - Continental Kaiser Projekt BCC 2.4 / Continental Baron BCC 2.5
Kettenführung - E 13 lg1 + 36-40Z
Schläuche - Continental Light

Gewicht 17,26kg (ink Mash Guard vorne und Eigenbaufender hinten)


----------



## Apeman (8. Juli 2013)

sehr gut!


----------



## Xah88 (9. Juli 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29671

Mal wieder das V3 in Aktion...falls es gefällt, wäre ein Like Klasse  ...

Ride on & schicken Abend !

Alex


----------



## xxRS88xx (12. Juli 2013)

Hy !
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welche Lager / Kurbel ich bestellen muss, wenn ich einen 2013er V3 Rahmen hätte. Kenne mich mit den PressFit Lager-Geschichten überhaupt nicht aus.

Cheers


----------



## Impact (14. Juli 2013)

a_k52 schrieb:


> Ja genau, ich habe versucht in der Rundung nen schönen Übergang zu schneiden, der Guard-Schriftzug ist dabei weggekommen. Schablone hab ich nicht gemacht, hat freihändig auch ganz gut geklappt
> 
> Die zwei Löcher hab ich etwa 5cm über den regulären gebohrt.




Danke nochmals für die Beschreibung. Hat sich nun seit einigen Wochen, darunter auch Saalbach Hinterglemm voll bewährt. $$$ Mud Guard ade... 

Ich habe nun noch ein Genie Streich umgesetzt den ich als Tip von Bam Hill bekam als mich im Fahrtechnik Camp in Saalbach die innenverlegten Leitungen mit deren nervigen geklapper im Unterrohr endgültig zum Platzen brachten. -> "Die 89Cent Ultra Lösung ausm Bauhaus für innenverlegte & klappernde Leitungen im Unterrohr das nix wiegt" Pimp your DHV3 to the Edge:

30cm Reststück von Ursprünglich 1m








Voll Modular wieder zu entfernen und wieder bis zum Steuerrohr bei Leitungswechsel zurückzuschieben. Die  Kabel bewegen sich beim Einfedern leicht mit, auch die PU-Schaum Rohr  Isolierung hat minimales Spiel, überschreitet aber nicht den Rand der  Öffnung des Tretlagers nach unten









Voll abgedichtet von Bauchnabel bis zum Hals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a_k52 (14. Juli 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> "Die 89Cent Ultra Lösung ausm Bauhaus für innenverlegte & klappernde Leitungen im Unterrohr das nix wiegt":



Aaah...das mit dem Schaum-Zeugs ist ja mal ne gute Idee.
War gestern auch in Saalbach, und die Leitungen haben sogar in der Gondel geklappert wie blöd. Werd wohl morgen mal zum Baumarkt meines Vertrauens gehn müssen  

Und weil das hier ein Bilderthread ist...die "grüne Mamba" an der X-Line in Saalbach:


----------



## Impact (14. Juli 2013)

Findest du im Bauhaus im Sanitär Bereich. 

Ohjeee die X-Line... die werd ich wenn ich nächstes Jahr wieder dort hin fahre denke ich erst mal meiden. Das Ding war im Matsch der absolute Horror und auch von dem was ich kann, etwas zu viel 

Btw. ich hab nun einige neue Sachen am Bike, einige Detaillösungen aber auch einige Kernelemente. Ich denke wird heut Abend mal Zeit für ein Foto Update


----------



## dirkr (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

würde mich unterer Frage gerne anhängen.

Keine meiner Kurbeln passt von der Breite da hinein. Ich habe Rahmeninnenlagerbreite 106mm gemessen. Welche Kurbel passt denn da eigentlich? Drin ist ein Shimanolager SM-BB91-41.

Bitte um Hilfe.

Vielen Dank.





innsbrooklyn schrieb:


> Hy !
> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welche Lager / Kurbel ich bestellen muss, wenn ich einen 2013er V3 Rahmen hätte. Kenne mich mit den PressFit Lager-Geschichten überhaupt nicht aus.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Jussi (15. Juli 2013)

Normalerweise alle 83mm Kurbeln mit einem Achsdurchmesser von 41mm!
Z.b Saint


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juli 2013)

41mm ?


----------



## Jussi (15. Juli 2013)

Stimmt! Ups!
Sorry mein fehler!
41mm hat das Tretlagerrohr innen!!!


----------



## Impact (15. Juli 2013)

Ich hab von Werk aus das Komplette eThirteen LG1-R Set (Lager, Kurbel, KeFü, Kettenblatt) dran gehabt. Glaube auch was von 83mm gelesen zu haben.


----------



## look kg 481 (16. Juli 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> Ich habe nun noch ein Genie Streich umgesetzt den ich als Tip von Bam Hill bekam als mich im Fahrtechnik Camp in Saalbach die innenverlegten Leitungen mit deren nervigen geklapper im Unterrohr endgÃ¼ltig zum Platzen brachten. -> "Die 89Cent Ultra LÃ¶sung ausm Bauhaus fÃ¼r innenverlegte & klappernde Leitungen im Unterrohr das nix wiegt" Pimp your DHV3 to the Edgeâ¢:
> 
> 30cm ReststÃ¼ck von UrsprÃ¼nglich 1m
> 
> ...




Hast Du ds von OBEN oder von unten in das UR eingeschoben?


----------



## Impact (16. Juli 2013)

Heh, von oben bekommste doch noch nicht mal deinen Daumen durch 
Logisch  von unten. Du spaltest die Rohrisolierung in deiner gewünschten Länge  einseitig mit der Schere auf und friemelst dann zu Anfang, ausgehend von  hinten zw. Sattelrohrstrebe und oberes Ende der Schwinge ausgehend zum  Heck das Rohr mit der Öffnung um die Kabel. Dabei drehst du es immer um  ein paar Grad damit die Kabel im Rohr bleiben und nicht nur unter dem  Rohr an den Rahmen gequetscht werden. Du wirst merken das wenn du  ungefähr in der Höhe der Weissen Decals des Unterrohrs bist, das du es  nach Oben einfach bis zum Ende durchschieben kannst.
Wenn du fertig  bist kannst du prüfen ob du alles richtig gemacht hast indem du oben am  Lenker die Kabel etwas ziehst und schiebst. Bewegen sie sich frei bis  ins Heck und hörst dabei ein leicht dumpfes Geräusch kannst du beruhigt  sein das sie dort sind wo sie hingehören.
Prüfen kannst du auch ob du  das Rohr von unten etwas zurückziehen kannst, damit es im Falle des  Falles nicht reisst oder stecken bleibt (Modular ist). Lass es unten  etwas herausgucken damit du immer danach greifen kannst.


----------



## look kg 481 (16. Juli 2013)

danke
etwa so hab ich das auch gemacht  Sonntach wir das getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben_123 (18. Juli 2013)

Hier mein Beitrag von vor zwei Wochen...



Ben_123 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> ich hab seit dem Rennen in Leogang manchmal ein leichtes Knacken im Hinterbau. Man spührt es durch den ganzen Rahmen. Es spührt sich an wie eine Spannung die sich durch den Rahmen entlädt. Spiel ist nirgends im Hinterbau.
> Bin in Leogang natürlich dann gleich zum Mechaniker von Alpine Commencal gegangen und dieser sagte mir dass er das Problem kennt. Es würde vom immer wieder kontrollieren der Hinterbauschrauben kommen. Durch jede Kontrolle werden die Schrauben immer fester und es baut sich Spannung im Rahmen auf.
> ...




Problem gelöst! Einfach einen Holzkeil zwischen den Hinterbau gesteckt so dass die Schraube den Hinterbau nicht mehr nach innen drücken kann und aus dem Rahmen raus muss.
Der Grund des Knackens war ganz einfach ein kaputtes Lager! Wenn man dabei noch von Lager sprechen kann... 
Hier n Foto 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/994503_10201441578512273_714371289_n.jpg


----------



## Xah88 (18. Juli 2013)

Servus,

die Formula Scheiben nerven etwas ...Das die Ice Tech (RT 86) gut passen, haben ja einige schon geschrieben. Kann jemand noch andere Scheiben in Verbindung mit den The Ones/Formulas empfehlen ?

Grüße


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2013)

Nimm einfach die Shimanos, das derzeit beste. Oder die Formulas mit Spider, die sind aber unfassbar teuer.


----------



## look kg 481 (20. Juli 2013)

Ich würd nicht die Scheiben wechseln sondern die Bremse, habe die ZEE drangemacht und die geht super, ohne schleifen usw mit den Formula Scheiben.


----------



## Impact (20. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre zzt. (und bleibe nun dabei nach viel ausprobieren) Hope Stealth Tech V4 Evo samt Stahlflex Leitungen + Shimano RT86 Scheiben. Für mich das Nonplus Ultra


----------



## look kg 481 (20. Juli 2013)

Impact schrieb:


> Ich fahre zzt. (und bleibe nun dabei nach viel ausprobieren) Hope Stealth Tech V4 Evo samt Stahlflex Leitungen + Shimano RT86 Scheiben. Für mich das Nonplus Ultra



ok man kann Porsche mit VW vergleichen ... nur machtes Sinn?

Zee ist eine günstige Alternative mit VIEL Bremspower


----------



## Xah88 (20. Juli 2013)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Ich würd nicht die Scheiben wechseln sondern die Bremse, habe die ZEE drangemacht und die geht super, ohne schleifen usw mit den Formula Scheiben.





look kg 481 schrieb:


> ok man kann Porsche mit VW vergleichen ... nur machtes Sinn?
> 
> Zee ist eine günstige Alternative mit VIEL Bremspower



Danke für den Tipp, aber Shimano kommt mir so wenig wie möglich an mein Rad. Mag Shimano einfach nicht  Trotzdem Danke !



san_andreas schrieb:


> Nimm einfach die Shimanos, das derzeit  beste. Oder die Formulas mit Spider, die sind aber unfassbar  teuer.



Jupp, werden es wohl leider werden...danke



Impact schrieb:


> Ich fahre zzt. (und bleibe nun dabei nach viel  ausprobieren) Hope Stealth Tech V4 Evo samt Stahlflex Leitungen +  Shimano RT86 Scheiben. Für mich das Nonplus Ultra



Joar, würde aber eine neue Bremse bedeuten. Das wollte/brauche ich nicht. Nur die Scheiben sind echt so süße biegsame Dinger, die müssen weg... Danke


----------



## Impact (20. Juli 2013)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> ok man kann Porsche mit VW vergleichen ... nur machtes Sinn?
> 
> Zee ist eine günstige Alternative mit VIEL Bremspower



Meiner Meinung nach hinkt der Vergleich. Denn der hat damit genau so viel zu tun wie Fußpilz mit Herzinfarkt. 

Er sucht nach Alternativscheiben, ich bin einen Schritt weiter als er und habe die Selben Phänomäne schon hinter mir. Ergo wollte ich ihn vor der wohlmöglichen Ivestition bewahren. Das es nicht gleich meine Hope sein muß ist denke ich selbsterklärend. Wegweisend zwischen den Zeilen sollte viel mehr der Sachverhalt "weg von Formula Zangen" hin zu etwas anderes gewesen sein. Denn der Freiraum für Scheiben ist bei Formula Systeme am geringsten. Schleiffreiheit nach jeder Abfahrt gehört hier zur Seltenheit. Auch andere Aspekte sprechen für einen Seelenfrieden. Zees kenne ich nicht, kann auch keine Qualifizierten Aussagen darüber tätigen.


----------



## UncleCharles (20. Juli 2013)

An meinem Rad sind Formula R1 bzw. RX dran, zusammen mit irgendwelchen Hayes 200mm Scheiben, vor allem weil mir die Originalscheiben doch deutlich zu filigran aussahen. Trotzdem fällt auf, dass gerade auf längeren, möglicherweise noch steileren Abfahrten, die Einsatz der Hinterradbremse zwingen, die ganze Chose relativ schnell an Biss verliert. Das ist beim Vorderrad sehr viel weniger ausgeprägt. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob das an den Koolstop-Sintermetallbelägen am HR liegt (vorn: Original R1 bzw. RX organisch (?)).
Schleiffrei ist nach einer gründlichen Erwärmung da auch überhaupt nichts. Das braucht normalerweise ein paar Minuten zum Abkühlen und ein paar Meter Fahren, bis da wieder Ruhe im Karton ist.
Ausserdem neigt die VR-Bremse bei leichter bis mässiger Betätigung zu einem, angeblich normalen, Geräusch (tiefes Brummen?). Warum auch immer. Im Allgemeinen packt sie aber trotzdem sehr zuverlässig und dosierbar zu - niedrige Temperatur vorrausgesetzt am HR.
Dafür ist die Kombination sehr günstig, ich hab damals für einen kompletten Satz Griffe, Schläuche, Sattel, Backen und auch schon befüllt und abgelängt glaube ich um 160 bezahlt - neu bei bike-discount.
Scheiben und Adapter natürlich extra. Langfristig hab ich aber irgendwie doch ein Auge auf die Hope M4 geworfen. Leistung kann man am Ende eben doch nur durch noch mehr Leistung ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XzeitgeistX (23. Juli 2013)

Ich hab hier einen Satz neue Lager für die Wippe am V2.
Wie entferne ich am schlausten die alten 6 Lager? Kann ich die von der einen Seite auf die andere durchschlagen oder brauch ich einen Abzieher?


----------



## Black_kite (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

hat jemand zufällig noch einen Mud Guard für das V3 über?
Wäre top! 

Sven


----------



## look kg 481 (28. Juli 2013)

und wieder mal hat ein V3 gewonnen / #Andorra
THIRION Rémi

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rémi-Thirion/418622361538400?directed_target_id=0


----------



## DerohneName (28. Juli 2013)

Hi,
ich würde mich eventuell für das DH V3 interessieren- was meint ihr, welche Größe brauche ich mit ~1m 81?
Danke im Vorraus 
Edit: Fahre im Moment ein Voltage Fr in Large, welches aber auch für ein Large extrem klein ist zur anmerkung

Eher M Rahmen oder doch Large?


----------



## Jussi (29. Juli 2013)

Der eine so der andere so.
Ich 1,80 fahre M andere mit der Größe L.

Am besten testen!


----------



## san_andreas (29. Juli 2013)

Leichterer Team-Rahmen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (29. Juli 2013)

Coole Info, danke !

Fände ich für normale Endkunden auch schön...zumindest die Wahl zwischen beiden Versionen, denn ich werde nie Drops > 5 m springen und mir gehts nur um Zeit/Geschwindigkeit.
Auch wenn die mit dem light Rahmen Drops > 5m springen, aber was ich damit meine ist, dass ich wohl auch den Team Light nie im Leben klein bekomme...die Reserven die mein 2012ér hat, brauche ich im Leben nicht und macht den Rahmen leider ein wenig schwer


----------



## DerohneName (30. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Antwort- jetzt muss ich nur noch jemanden/einen Shop finden, der in Wien ein Commencal hat.


----------



## Xah88 (30. Juli 2013)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort- jetzt muss ich nur noch jemanden/einen Shop finden, der in Wien ein Commencal hat.



Bestell doch im Commencal Shop ? Falls nicht da, kann ich dir auch noch RadBar in der Schweiz empfehlen (da habe ich meins gekauft).

Ich bin in 1,5 Wochen in Saalbach, aber ich glaube nicht mein Baby verkaufen zu wollen  (bis auf du willst viel geld loswerden )
____

Bzgl der Größe würde ich auch mal auf deine Schrittlänge achten. Du liegst halt leider zwischen M und L, aber ich würde tendenziell an deiner Stelle eher zu L greifen. Mir waren bei anderen Herstellern die L Rahmen zu groß und der Commencal Rahmen passt mir einfach perfekt !

Beste Grüße und Ride on,

Alex


----------



## DerohneName (30. Juli 2013)

Ja ich würde mir das  V3 World Cup 2012 im Commencal Shop kaufen- ist ja fast 50% verbilligt.

Wichtig ist es mir, dass ich das Rad mal teste ob es mir überhaupt passt. Hoffentlich sehe ich jemanden diese Woche im Bikepark, dann kann ich es ja testen 

Meine Schrittlänge ist ~89cm- habe lange Arme& Beine!      Wird dann sicher L besser sein?


----------



## Xah88 (30. Juli 2013)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Meine Schrittlänge ist ~89cm- habe lange Arme& Beine!      Wird dann sicher L besser sein?



Nein, würde nach meiner Philosophie eher für M sprechen (auch wenn ich vorher eher für L war).....ganz ehrlich: keine Ahnung...Probiers aus oder Kauf auf risiko, sorry...


----------



## UncleCharles (30. Juli 2013)

Wenn die Aussagen über die Rahmengrößen bei Commencal unter den Modellreihen ähnlich sind, würde ich tendenziell auch zuerst M ausprobieren. Ich habe zwar kein Supreme DH, sondern "nur" ein Meta 6, aber mir ist mein L-Rahmen mit 87cm Schrittlänge/186cm Körpergröße ein kleines bisschen zu groß.
Vielleicht findest du ja einen Importeur, der dir nach einer Probefahrt eine Rücksendemöglichkeit einräumt?


----------



## a_k52 (30. Juli 2013)

Ich hab (zumindest bzgl. der Länge ) die gleichen Maße wie UncleCharles und hab mir das SupremeDH in M gekauft. Taugt mir optimal, möchte es definitiv nicht größer!! 
Das einzige was ich geändert hab: einen Riserbar statt dem original Flatbar drangeschraubt.


----------



## DerohneName (30. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub es wird ein M- da ich auch auf kleinere Rahmen stehe als sagen wir mal unwendige lange rahmen

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## UncleCharles (30. Juli 2013)

a_k52 schrieb:


> Ich hab (zumindest bzgl. der Länge ) die gleichen Maße wie UncleCharles und hab mir das SupremeDH in M gekauft. Taugt mir optimal, möchte es definitiv nicht größer!!
> Das einzige was ich geändert hab: einen Riserbar statt dem original Flatbar drangeschraubt.



bezüglich der Länge, soso. Da diskutieren wir doch am besten mal nicht, wie genau die Schrittlänge gemessen wird...


----------



## Black_kite (30. Juli 2013)

Bei 1.78m Körpergröße paßt mir 'M' perfekt. 
(2012 v3 Worldcup)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ac-aachen (31. Juli 2013)

Mir paßt auch das 2012 V3 WC bei 1,78m Körpergröße perfekt.


----------



## Impact (4. August 2013)

DHV3 WC LTD Late 2012 in L bei 1,87 = gut


----------



## look kg 481 (4. August 2013)

Meins

1,75m und ein M, was mich leider letzte Woche in Lenzerheide abgeworfen hat, mit eingesprungener clavicula fraktur ....


----------



## Black_kite (5. August 2013)

...und da das hier ein "zeigt her Eure..."-Thread ist, 
möchte ich dazu auch etwas beitragen. 

Mein Esel aus Andorra:


----------



## UncleCharles (5. August 2013)

wäre mir ja ein bisschen sauber, aber sonst: schick, schick


----------



## Xah88 (5. August 2013)

Black_kite schrieb:


> ...und da das hier ein "zeigt her Eure..."-Thread ist,
> möchte ich dazu auch etwas beitragen.
> 
> Mein Esel aus Andorra:



Ach, ist da der Hibike Kunde ? ....Mensch, jetzt habe ich nicht mehr das einzige V3 in der Region


----------



## Black_kite (6. August 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ach, ist da der Hibike Kunde ?



Welcher Hibike-Kunde? 
Tja, klein ist die Welt.

Grüße in den Taunus. 

Sven


----------



## Impact (6. August 2013)

Black_kite schrieb:


> ...und da das hier ein "zeigt her Eure..."-Thread ist,
> möchte ich dazu auch etwas beitragen.
> 
> Mein Esel aus Andorra:




Ah cool, endlich ein late 2012 WC LTD Zwilling!
Bin mit dem Pimpen schon so weit das nix mehr geht 
Viele Grüße aus S...


----------



## Impact (6. August 2013)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Meins
> 
> 1,75m und ein M, was mich leider letzte Woche in Lenzerheide abgeworfen hat, mit eingesprungener clavicula fraktur ....



Welch De-ja-vau - Anno 2011 - Willkommen im Club & gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (7. August 2013)

Zur Info wozu ihr alle eingeladen seit:

Wir haben aufgrund von besserer InteraktivtÃ¤t eine Facebook Gruppe gegrÃ¼ndet: "CommenÃ§alâ¢ Bike Connection"

Die Gruppe dient von und fÃ¼r Commencal Fahrer als Zentrale Plattform, Knowledge Base (Wissensdatenbank) rund um Commencal Bikes. 
 Sei es bekannte ww-chen auszumerzen, Einstellungs-Tips, Komponenten  Empfehlungen, Erfahrungsberichte, Fahrwerks Setup, Pflege,  Konservierung, evtl. Fahrgemeinschaften und oder Spezielle Ersatzteile  zielgerichtet an die Gruppen Mitglieder zu verkaufen, evtl.  Gruppentreffen..... all das ist MÃ¶glich.
 Ich denke das kÃ¶nnte so einigen helfen und ein SelbstlÃ¤ufer werden.

Es gibt schon einiges was gut Dokumentiert hinterlegt ist.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/140220082853954/


----------



## look kg 481 (8. August 2013)

Beitrittsanfrage ist raus


----------



## a_k52 (8. August 2013)

Dito^^


----------



## Impact (8. August 2013)

Super


----------



## Forstking (9. August 2013)

falls jemand auf der suche nach einem commencal dh v3 rahmen ist:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/213030-commencal-supreme-dh-v3-rahmen-inkl-fox-rc4-dampfer

verkaufe meinen...


----------



## 3xA (9. August 2013)

So hier ist mal mein Schatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (10. August 2013)

Forstking schrieb:


> falls jemand auf der suche nach einem commencal dh v3 rahmen ist:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/213030-commencal-supreme-dh-v3-rahmen-inkl-fox-rc4-dampfer
> 
> verkaufe meinen...




Wenn du möchtest kannst du in unserer Commencal Facebook Gruppe (siehe Signatur) dort in einem Verkaufs Fotoalbum dein Commencal Stuff anbieten.
Bitte nach joinen die Gruppenbeschreibung beachten um es Richtig zu machen


----------



## DNA_Berlin (14. August 2013)

Juten Tag MTB´ler 

Werde in den nächsten Tagen auch ein Commencal-Besitzer sein,
komme aus Berlin und habe mir bei BMO das 2013er Supreme FR 1 (neon yellow) Gr. L bestellen lassen.
Was mich etwas ärgert ist, dass man die Commencal Bikes nirgends Probesitzen kann, zumindest nicht in meiner Umgebung.
BMO hat die nicht auf Lager und es gibt auch keine Möglichkeit es nach dem Kauf eine Nummer kleiner zu tauschen.
Bei mir wächst Geld leider nicht an Bäumen und die Katze im Sack will ich natürlich auch nicht kaufen, hatte schon einmal so einen Fehler gemacht und zwar bei CANYON..

Ich bin 1,88 und mag es wendig, fahre aber auch gerne weitere Strecken, der Mitarbeiter meinte L müsste mir bei meiner Größe "perfekt" passen.
Nun weiß ich nicht was ich tun soll, was würdet ihr in meiner Situation machen, schließlich hab ich es jetzt in L bestellen lassen!?
Wenn es mir nicht so recht passt dann setze ich es in den Bikemarkt für ca 3,200euro falls jemand Interesse hat.(unbenutzt verpackt)


----------



## Xah88 (14. August 2013)

DNA_Berlin schrieb:


> hatte schon einmal so einen Fehler gemacht und zwar bei CANYON..





DNA_Berlin schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,88 und mag es wendig,



Hatte ich auch und mein Supreme (aber DH) passt bei 1,88 / 1,89 einfach perfekt !



DNA_Berlin schrieb:


> Wenn es mir nicht so recht passt dann setze ich es in den Bikemarkt für ca 3,200euro falls jemand Interesse hat.(unbenutzt verpackt)



Ich glaube nicht, dass dir diesen Preis jemand (auch nur annähernd ) bezahlt. Aber da mag ich mich irren...

-----------

Viel Spaß mit der Lady und Ride on !

Xah

P´s Bei dem Geld hätte ich an deiner Stelle eher im Commencal eigenen Outlet zugeschlagen...


----------



## DNA_Berlin (14. August 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> P´s Bei dem Geld hätte ich an deiner Stelle eher im Commencal eigenen Outlet zugeschlagen...



was gibt es denn an dem Bike auszusetzen?

Im Outlet gibt es auch keinen vergleichbaren Preis, und ein Dh kommt mir nicht in die Tüte.


----------



## ewoq (28. August 2013)

kann mir jemand sagen welches innenlager ich für ein supreme v3 von 2013 und eine x0 dh bb30 kurbel benötige?

ehrlich gesagt blicke ich überhaupt nicht mehr durch ...


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (28. August 2013)

kann mir einer sagen welches dichtungskit ich für meine bomber 888 brauche wo im commencal suprem dh v3 verbaut ist? möchte sie gerne mal zerlegen und einen service machen


----------



## Xah88 (30. August 2013)

Nur noch mal als Geräuschs-update:

Habt ihr auch immer so ein Spannungs-Knacken beim V3 bzw. hat mal jemand (außer Rahmen zerlegen und ruhen lassen) heraus gefunden, wo sich das lokalisieren lässt ?

Grüße und Ride on,

Alex


----------



## UncleCharles (30. August 2013)

Wenns definitiv Spannungsknacken ist, dann könnte folgendes Abhilfe schaffen:
# Alle Schrauben nur mit Drehmomentschlüssel auf ihr angegebenes Drehmoment anziehen. Später auch nur mit Drehmomentschlüssel prüfen, sonst ziehen die sich bei jedem Prüfen etwas fester
# Im Extremfall kann man auch unter Mutter oder Schraubenkopf (sofern das Platzmässig möglich ist) eine kleine Kunststoffscheibe legen, das verhindert Geräusche durch winzige Verschiebungen von unter Spannung stehenden Verschraubungen.

Ansonsten wäre der Klassiker das Tretlager oder die Sattelstütze. Klang bei mir (allerdings nicht am Supreme DH) auch ewig nach knackendem Rahmen vorn irgendwo im Bereich Steuerlager - in Wirklichkeit wars aber was völlig anderes (Lager vom Hinterbau). Der Rahmen leitet Geräusche einfach ziemlich gut, und dann glaubt man die kommen von irgendwoher...


----------



## Apeman (30. August 2013)

mein v2 in bewegung


----------



## Xah88 (30. August 2013)

UncleCharles schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre der Klassiker das Tretlager oder die Sattelstütze. Klang bei mir (allerdings nicht am Supreme DH) auch ewig nach knackendem Rahmen vorn irgendwo im Bereich Steuerlager - in Wirklichkeit wars aber was völlig anderes (Lager vom Hinterbau). Der Rahmen leitet Geräusche einfach ziemlich gut, und dann glaubt man die kommen von irgendwoher...



Danke dir !

Ich werde mal die Sattelstütze kürzen und reinigen. Zwar tritt das Geräusch auch beim Dämpfen ohne Druck auf den Sattel auf, aber es kommt aus der Ecke.

Habt ihr eigtl auch beim Aufkommen (z.B. etwas höherer Bunny Hop etc.) so ein "Klong"-Geräusch ? Das klingt exakt so, wie wenn man den Rahmen/Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer in die "entspannteste/nicht komprimierte" Position bringt (hatte gestern mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut, da ist mir aufgefallen, dass es da das gleiche Geräusch gibt). Irgendwo, ich denke bei Wippe an Sitzrohr gibt es anscheinend einen Punkt beim Ausfedern, der genauso klingt...
*Macht euer Rahmen auch ein Metall-Kontakt-Geräusch bei der "Hinterbau maximal entlastet Stellung" ?*

Oh Mann...Ich liebe ja das V3, aber so viele schwer zuordbare Geräusche hatte ich noch nie xD....

Ride on,

Alex

P´s Gerade eine Stiffy ans HR gebastelt; eine härtere Feder in den RC4 gebaut und mal an dessen Knöpfen rumgespielt(Bottom Out erhöht + Rebound schneller gestellt// Low High muss ich erstmal erfühlen). Mal schauen, wieviel man davon merkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (1. September 2013)

Auf der Eurobike 2013


----------



## Xah88 (1. September 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Auf der Eurobike 2013



Mir gefielen die alten Schriftzüge besser ....

Da Bildthread -> heute die Lady:






Und gleich auf der ersten Abfahrt wurde dann das 2014ér Chainless Saint Schaltwerk (mit Wifi Funktion) getestet...







Dann euch allen noch ein schönen Sonntag,

Xah

P´s Ich hätte es Mick heute echt gegönnt....


----------



## Morgoth (1. September 2013)

Nice

@ Apeman: Darf man fragen welcher Bikepark das ist??


----------



## oundue (5. September 2013)

Hätte jemand für mich das Datenblatt vom Commencal Supreme DH V2 von 2011?


----------



## UncleCharles (5. September 2013)

Hi,

http://www.commencal.com/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2011_en.pdf

Das Supreme DH findest du ab Seite 6. Allerdings steht dort nur ein Supreme DHv3 drin. Keine Ahnung, ob das für dich zutreffend ist.


----------



## svenson69 (5. September 2013)

UncleCharles schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> http://www.commencal.com/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2011_en.pdf
> 
> Das Supreme DH findest du ab Seite 6. Allerdings steht dort nur ein Supreme DHv3 drin. Keine Ahnung, ob das für dich zutreffend ist.


weiter unten steht es auch vom V2


----------



## UncleCharles (5. September 2013)

Ich hab nur das 2010er Techbook näher in Augenschein genommen, sorry für die Falschinfo


----------



## Apeman (10. September 2013)

Morgoth schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> @ Apeman: Darf man fragen welcher Bikepark das ist??



das ist osternohe (todesnohe) 

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/


----------



## trafko (11. September 2013)

nebend...jungs ich brauch nochmal paar tips wie ich die hr bremse durch die schwinge am besten bekomm, bevor ich das ding gegen die wand schmeiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (11. September 2013)

trafko schrieb:


> nebend...jungs ich brauch nochmal paar tips wie ich die hr bremse durch die schwinge am besten bekomm, bevor ich das ding gegen die wand schmeiß



Mein Erfahrungswert beim Wechsel:

Einzige Möglichkeit -> Leitung komplett ab und pure Leitung durch. Dann neue Olive kaufen und montieren. Selbst mit dem minimalsten Mehrumfang als die Leitung selbst, ging sie bei mir nicht mehr durch....


----------



## Jussi (12. September 2013)

Irgendwo auf YouTube gibts ein Video dazu, ich finde es gerade nicht.
Du musst du vom Griff lösen, Olive weg, von der Bremszangenseite einschieben.
Falls kein Draht mehr drin ist versuche zuerst ein Schaltzughülle von der Tretlagerseite einzuschieben, diese hinten mit einem dünnen Draht rausfummel, daran die Bremsleitung festmachen mit Klebeband und zurück.

Hoffe ich versteht das 
Wie gesagt irgendwo gibts ein Vid


----------



## ewoq (13. September 2013)

Commençal Supreme DH V3 L
Hope Headset
Fox RC4 Kashima
Rockshox Boxxer Worldcup Keronite
Sram X0 Type 2
Sram X0 Trail 200/180
Shimano Saint 165mm mit Raceface Pressfit IL
E13 LG1+ mit E13 Guidering 36T
Easton Havoc 35mm / 800mm
Easton Havoc Direct Mount @ 50mm
Oury Lock-On
CB Mallet DH
Hope Pro 2 mit Mavic EX721
SDG I-Beam + I-Fly
Conti Baron 2.5

Geändert wird:
- Leitungen (Kürzen und im Rahmen verlegen)
- Dämpfer wenn es passt gegen Vivid Air
- Casting schwarz
- X0 DH kurbel


----------



## UncleCharles (13. September 2013)

Jaja, das mit den Leitungen, hm, das ist ein guter Punkt.


----------



## Xah88 (13. September 2013)

UncleCharles schrieb:


> Jaja, das mit den Leitungen, hm, das ist ein guter Punkt.



....Da gilt bei Commencal wirklich -> wer schön sein will, muss leiden 




P´s Gestern Abend kam die Schwester vom V3, vielleicht kann ich dann am Wochenende mal ein Familienfoto machen


----------



## svenson69 (13. September 2013)

Hat hier vielleicht jemand interesse an einem Supreme DH V2 Rahmen??



oder an einem Satz Decals??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3xA (14. September 2013)

Hast PN für die Decals!


----------



## oundue (19. September 2013)

welches maß hat die sattelklemme beim commencal supreme dh v2?


----------



## Black_kite (19. September 2013)

34.9 mm


----------



## oundue (19. September 2013)

Danke sir


----------



## oundue (19. September 2013)

Äh Dir!


----------



## pyroGhost (19. September 2013)

Hi,

es gab mal so eine grafik, wo das v1 und das v2 quasi übereinandergelgt waren, dass man die unterschiede in der geometrie gesehen hat. 
nachdem mir ja vor einem jahr das v1 gestohlen wurde, bin ich am überlegen, das v2 als nachfolger zu besorgen.
Auch wenn ich beim v1 bis auf das gewicht nichts auszusetzen habe. für mich war das die perfekte geometrie in s/m. 
Inwieweit unterscheidet sich das v2 fahrtechnisch vom v1?


pyro


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (20. September 2013)

Hi,

welche Kettenfürhungen passen an mein Commencal Supreme DH V3 2012?

Meine hat leider schwer leiden müssen, und brauche daher eine neue.

Würde die von Sixpack passen?
http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.ph...oduct&info=758
oder diese?
http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.ph...duct&info=1362


----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2013)

Straitline = derzeit beste KeFü.


----------



## ewoq (23. September 2013)

MTBS-Hugo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welche Kettenfürhungen passen an mein Commencal Supreme DH V3 2012?
> 
> ...



e13 lg1+ passt auch


----------



## ewoq (27. September 2013)

Leitungswirrwarr bereinigt (alle Züge innenverlegt), härtere Feder, erste Gebrauchsspuren vom Lago.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (30. September 2013)

nice!


----------



## Impact (1. Oktober 2013)

Jop nice.


----------



## ne0_ (1. Oktober 2013)

mal eins in aktion..


----------



## stefanjansch (8. Oktober 2013)

DA hier die V3 Profis sind, stelle ich einfach hier meine Fragen, falls das nicht OK sein sollte bitte um kurzen Hinweis.

DA mein V3 2013 Rahmen in den kommenden Wochen aufgebaut werden soll und ich die noch fehlenden Teile besorgen möchte, bräuchte ich ein paar Antworten.


1. Dämpfer: Vivid in M/M Tune sollte passen, oder gibts andere Erfahrungen? Passt der Originale Mudguard für den Vivid auch, größerer Federdurchmesser?
2. Bremse: Hinten genügt die Standard 1.700mm Leitung normal locker aus.

3. Lager: Habt Ihr die vorab geöffnet und neu gefettet, oder ist genug drin und man kann sich die Arbeit sparen?

4. Zugverlegung: Klapperschutz mit der Leitungsisolierung, hat sich das bei den Nutzern bewährt oder gibts Probleme?

5. Allgemeine Tips und Tricks zum Aufbau


Bedanke mich vorab schon für eure Tips

lg
STefan


----------



## Jussi (8. Oktober 2013)

2. Bremsleitung reicht
4. Klapperschutz brauchst du sonst geht´s dir irgendwann auf die nerven, haben dünnen Schaumstoff drum gewickelt. 
5. Klebe deinen Gabelschaft an der Stelle wo die Leitungen scheuern ab sonst gibt Einlaufspuren!

Den Rest müssen die anderen beantworten. Zu 3. ich habe an den Lagern nix gemacht, nur musst du gucken ob die Schrauben alle Fest sind und ggf. Loctite verwenden!


----------



## stefanjansch (8. Oktober 2013)

Dankeschön


Gabelschaft abkleben ist schonmal ein guter Tip.

Tune in M/M sollte rechnerisch auch passen, wird bestellt.


Zu den Bremsen hinten hätte ich noch eine Frage:

180mm funktionieren nur in der mittleren/langen Stellung, bei der kurzen gibts Probleme oder ist das beim 13er Modell behoben?

Ansonsten kommt hinten auch 203mm, soll nicht das Problem sein, mir reicht normal nur die 180mm schon und hätte mehr Freiraum gegen äussere Einflüsse.



lg
STefan


----------



## Morgoth (10. Oktober 2013)

Nabend Leute,

da ich mein DH V3 2012 nun auch bissel leichter machen will, soll eine BoXXer WC und ein Air Dämpfer rein - bloß welcher? Ich tendiere ja eher zum CCDB Air...hat den jemand drin und kann den empfehlen? Oder doch lieber ein RS VIVID Air?


----------



## svenson69 (10. Oktober 2013)

Morgoth schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> 
> da ich mein DH V3 2012 nun auch bissel leichter machen will, soll eine BoXXer WC und ein Air Dämpfer rein - bloß welcher? Ich tendiere ja eher zum CCDB Air...hat den jemand drin und kann den empfehlen? Oder doch lieber ein RS VIVID Air?


Warum kein Bos Void?


----------



## Morgoth (10. Oktober 2013)

Wegen dem Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (10. Oktober 2013)

Würd sich aber lohnen
Ist der soviel teurer wie der CCDB?


----------



## Morgoth (10. Oktober 2013)

also den CC würde ich ab 350 bekommen den void ab 550


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe Commencal Fahrer,

vielleicht fährt ja zufällig einer ein Supreme 8 oder Supreme FR. Zu dem Rad hätte ich eine Frage.

Ich plane im nächsten Jahr mir einen reinen Freerider als Zweitbike zu holen. Also 180 / 180mm FW.

Dabei ist mir das Supreme 8 / FR "fast ein Dorn im Auge". Ehrlich gesagt: Ich liebe den aktuellen Supreme FR Rahmen . Aber auch der alte Supreme 8 ist sehr ansehnlich 
Dabei soll der Freerider nicht nur als Parkbike dienen sondern auch als "ich traue mich das gar nicht zu sagen" Tourer. Eher gesagt: ich will den Karren noch nach oben treten. Ein paar Meter zu einem Spot habe ich.

Ist das bei dem Sitzwinkel (62,5 Grad) überhaupt möglich ?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Black_kite (18. Oktober 2013)

Nur Mut! 
Ich fahre auch nicht nur im Park, sondern eher auf eigenen Spots. 
Mit meiner angepaßten Übersetzung fahre ich mit 'm v3 WC auch mal 300 Hm am Stück bergauf - klar, an manchen Stellen geht es nur noch im Stehen, aber es geht. 

Falls man nicht fit ist - dabei wird man es... 



tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Commencal Fahrer,
> 
> vielleicht fährt ja zufällig einer ein Supreme 8 oder Supreme FR. Zu dem Rad hätte ich eine Frage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jo0ken (26. Oktober 2013)

Fährt hier irgendjemand einen Double Barrel und kann mir seine Einstellungen verraten?

Viele Grüße


----------



## N8worker (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich will auch. Auch wenn es nur ein Mini DH ist...
Hab es erst seit paar Monaten und schon so einiges Verschlimmbessert... 
Im Winter kommen noch die Bremsen, dann sollte ich zufrieden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde hier noch mal auf die Facebook Gruppe in meiner Signatur  aufmerksam machen. Wir haben schon einiges Zusammengetragen....


----------



## sycom (2. November 2013)

also das minidh war hm 2005? mein erstes commencal und damit kam und kommt man eigentlich überall hoch und runter. hatte damals aufgrund federweg bedürfnis einen dämpfer mit längerem hub. leider stossen dann die umlenkhebel aufeinander wenn man es nicht begrenzt... aber es tut es bei bedarf auch heute noch sehr gut! xfusion macht btw auch brauchbare leichte dämpfer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sycom (2. November 2013)




----------



## onkel2306 (4. November 2013)

Hallo,

stimmt es, dass man den Supreme 8 FR Rahmen auch mit 180mm Federweg aufbauen kann?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## onkel2306 (5. November 2013)

Wo bekommt man denn einen Lagersatz für den Supreme FR 8 Rahmen her? Weiß einer was das kosten wird alles neu zu lagern?


----------



## OlafGasbricky (6. November 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn einen Lagersatz für den Supreme FR 8 Rahmen her? Weiß einer was das kosten wird alles neu zu lagern?



http://www.ebay.de/itm/COMMENCAL-SU...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item20c15f2ec5


http://www.ebay.de/itm/COMMENCAL-SU...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item2a1f33e745


----------



## onkel2306 (7. November 2013)

OlafGasbricky schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/COMMENCAL-SU...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item20c15f2ec5
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/COMMENCAL-SU...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item2a1f33e745



Super danke dir! Ich habe Lager statt Bearings gegooglt 


Die Frage steht immer noch im Raum: 


> stimmt es, dass man den Supreme 8 FR Rahmen auch mit 180mm Federweg aufbauen kann?


----------



## OlafGasbricky (7. November 2013)

Hmm KA ob das schon jemand versucht hat, aber einzige möglichkeit die ich da sehe ist den Linkage vom DH hinten rein zu hauen und nen 222er dämpfer.... Lagertechnisch sind ja beide Lickage gleich , nur der Dh hat mehr Hub durch den Bogen nach hinten... alles andere wird nicht gehen, schwinge tauschen funktioniert nicht, da die Aufnahme anders sitzt. 

wenn jemand mal n foto von dem FR Linkage posten könnte, könnt ich mal mitm DH vergleichen..


----------



## onkel2306 (7. November 2013)

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCCatalog.asp?CatID=2017733 

Hilft dir das weiter?

Also es geht um den Supreme 8 FR Rahmen aus 2010.

Kannst du mir das etwas genauer erklären? So richtig verstehen tu ich das nicht. DH und FR haben doch mit 200mm den gleich Federweg oder nicht? 

Das wäre der Linkage: 
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12502414


Gibt es irgendwo eine Explosionszeichnung? Ich verstehe noch noch nicht so richtig, wie der Dämpfer an gelenkt wird. Leider ist der Bereich auf Fotos immer verdeckt.


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2013)

Das akutelle FR hat doch 180mm. War das beim alten nicht genauso ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (7. November 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das akutelle FR hat doch 180mm. War das beim alten nicht genauso ?



Nein. Hatte damals auch 200mm


----------



## OlafGasbricky (7. November 2013)

stimmt.. hab mich in der seite verguggt...war beim surpreme racing rein gerutscht^^.. die 2010 haben beide  200mm hinten.... da hauste den 241er dämpfer raus, und nen 222er rein und wenn bedarf ist mit der +/-1° hülse den Lenkwinkel wieder steiler gemacht.... sollte gehen.


----------



## onkel2306 (8. November 2013)

Ích habe mich jetzt mal etwas durch die Commencal Homepage geklickt und dabei sind mir die recht gpünstigen Preise für die Rahmen aufgefallen. Wenn ich mir überlege, das man gebraucht dafür nen guten 1000er hinlegt habe ich mir mal folgendes für knappe 600 zusammen gestellt:


http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12502347
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12500199
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12502414
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12502414
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12502241
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12502188 2x
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12502143




Fehlt da noch irgend etwas?
Habe ich an alle Achsen gedacht?


Das gute: Ich habe einen neuen Rahmen und das sogar in der Farb Kombi die ich einfach genial finde 

Habe ich jetzt zu einfach gedacht oder könnte ich mir im Prinzip mit diesem Bausatz den Rahmen aufbauen?


Der DH V2 kann doch mit einer SC Gabel gefahren werden oder irre ich mich?


----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2013)

Witzige Idee ! Wieso sollte das nicht gehen ?


----------



## onkel2306 (8. November 2013)

Das frage ich euch. Es ist so das ich nÃ¤mlich sonst am Sonntag , 500km zum Bodensee fahren wÃ¼rde um ein gebrauchtes Supreme 8 FR fÃ¼r 900â¬ zu kaufen,  bei dem ich die Lager und evtl. Sogar die Achsen wechseln mÃ¼sste. Zudem fehlt an dem das Schaltwerk und eine Bremsscheibe. Was mir egal ist, da ich eh alle verkaufen wollte und den Rahmen komplett neu aufbauen wÃ¼rde. 

Wie sieht es mit Single crown Gabel aus?


----------



## dirtmaster_88 (10. November 2013)

ich hätt ja auch gerne ein Supreme DH
welcher Rahmen ist denn besser? der V2 oder der V3
einen V2 wär ja günstiger zu bekommen, was meinen Geldbeutel auch freuen würde?

könnt ihr mir sagen welcher Rahmen besser ist? beim V2 kann man den Lenkwinkel noch verstellen oder, klingt nach was positiven


----------



## Mr.A (10. November 2013)

also ich hatte das V2 und habe aktuell das V3 . Der V2 ist verdammt gut, und auch problemlos.
LW kann man verstellen, beim V3 auch.
Das V3 kann mM nach alles noch ein bißchen besser, etwas tiefer, flacher und vor allem längerer reach.
Ich fand beide sehr gut. wobei mir das V2 in s/m mit meinen 1,71 fast etwas kurz vorkam, das gefällt mir beim V3 besser.


Aber auch das V2 würd ich ohne weiteres noch empfehlen.Machst mit beiden nichts falsch , also eine Frage des Budgets.


----------



## onkel2306 (11. November 2013)

So. Gestern habe ich eine kleine Reise durch halb Deutschland gemacht und mir folgendes  gekauft:

















Ich habe allerdings direkt ein Problem festgestellt... Das Sattelrohr ist wohl zu etwas zu kurz. Mal sehen was ich da nun mache, das ärgert mich schon ziemlich jetzt.




In den nächsten Woche werde ich dann das ganze Rad auseinander nehmen und neue Lager etc. verbauen, sofern ich bei dem Rahmen bleib. Der Hinterbau hat an der "Hauptachse" mächtig spiel. 


Laut Commencal Produktkatalog mit den Ersatzteilisten zu den Modellen steht, dass der DH Rahmen ein 1cm längeres Sattelrohr hat. Kann jemand sagen, ob der irgendwo "fehlt" - oder ganz simpel das Rohr 1cm länger ist und ich somit einen mehr habe was die Sattelstützenwahl vereinfacht.


----------



## Xah88 (11. November 2013)

Boah, ich hoffe es war wenigstens sau günstig ? Wenn die Lager durch sind...und ich aus meiner Sicht würde da auch fast alle Anbauteile runterruppen,...da muss es schon sehr günstig gewesen sein ?! ... Naja, wünsche dir viel Erfolg beim Auf-/Umbau !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (11. November 2013)

Ich finde 750â¬ incl. Spritkosten ganz ok, oder? 

Mein Plan ist auch alles zu verkaufen und von Grund auf neu aufzubauen. hatte bei dem Preis bloÃ den Rahmen im Sinn. Wie du aber weiter oben lesen kannst, ziehe ich auch eine andere MÃ¶glichkeit in betracht. Das Problem mit der SattelstÃ¼tze bringt mich aber ins GrÃ¼beln, da der ein oder andere Kilometer Tour drinne sein soll.

Das war mein Plan:

Luftfahrwerk: GewichtsmÃ¤Ãig tendiere ich da zu einer 36 Float, der DHX Air soll aber nicht der beste DÃ¤mpfer sein und der JÃ¤hrliche Service schrecken mich ab - Totem ist mir eigentlich zu schwer, allerdings war ich mit der in meinem Helius AFR mehr als zufrieden und der VIvid Air ist nen guter DÃ¤mpfer

Antrieb: komplett X0. Liegt bis auf die Kurbel schon alles hier rum, da ich es fÃ¼r mein AFR schon gekauft hatte (ich hoffe es geht ihm gut, da wo es jetzt ist ) - Evtl. kommt auch ne andere Kurbel, aber was das Gewicht betrifft, gibt es leider nicht wirklich gute Alternativen

Bremsen: X0 Trail - hatte die The One bisher und will gewichtstechnisch was anderes Probieren

Laufradsatz: Hope Pro II auf ZTR Flow Ex - war ich diese Saison mehr als zufrieden mit - wenn jemand einer gleich leichte und gÃ¼nstigere Alternative kennt, immer her damit.


----------



## Xah88 (11. November 2013)

Okay, wenn du die Teile verschleuderst, macht es Sinn !

Allerdings hätte ich mir dann wohl doch einen neuen Rahmen geholt...sind ja saubillig bei Commencal ->
http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12487907 (DH Version für 699 )
http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12449740 (Rahmenkit mit Fox 36 für 1299)

Schicken Abend noch,

Alex


----------



## OlafGasbricky (12. November 2013)

Weiss ja nicht welche rahmengrösse deins ist, aber da mein DH V2 rahmen eh grad halb lackiert hier hängt hab ich mal s maßband reingehalten. Meiner is grösse M und sattelrohr innenmaß ist 185 x 31,6 mm. . also auch nicht soo lang. aber dafür gibts sattelstützen die man auf seine Länge passend kürzen kann.


----------



## onkel2306 (12. November 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Allerdings hätte ich mir dann wohl doch einen neuen Rahmen geholt...sind ja saubillig bei Commencal ->



Wie gesagt, weiter oben schon drüber nach gedacht.

Allerdings kommt man über meinen Weg noch Billiger weg. Man kann nämlich die Rahmenteile einzeln kaufen. Allerdings auch nur noch in S/M vom DH V2.



Meines hat nachgemessen 18,0cm. Also sind es wohl nur 0,5cm unterschied zum DH. 
 @OlafGasbricky
Wechselst du auch gleich die Lager mit, wenn du das Rad einmal so auseinander hast?


----------



## OlafGasbricky (12. November 2013)

jojo geht ja fix beim supreme die 4 hauptlager gehen mit der passenden nuss fix raus und die im linkage wenn sie willig sind auch, wenn nicht gibts halt nen deftigeren hieb mitm kunststoffhammer.


----------



## onkel2306 (12. November 2013)

Wo hast du die Lager denn gekauft? Wechselst du auch die Achsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OlafGasbricky (12. November 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/COMMENCAL-SU...P&hash=item20c15f2ec5&clk_rvr_id=546802742610

Achsen wechsel ich nicht, weil die sehen noch aus wie neu. nix eingelaufen kein spiel etc. also wozu wechseln.


----------



## onkel2306 (14. November 2013)

Bei ausem liegendem Steuersatz kriege ich eine Tapered Gabel in das Steuerrohr ne?


----------



## OlafGasbricky (14. November 2013)

nope
1 1/8 sonst nix


----------



## onkel2306 (14. November 2013)

Argh. Sicher?  

Das Steuerrohr sieht doch so breit aus?



OlafGasbricky schrieb:


> nope
> 1 1/8 sonst nix




Ich frage hier noch mal, da ich oft mit ihm aneinander vorbeigeschrieben habe 



> Dear Martin,
> 
> You can fit a tapered fork on this frame but you need a specific headset "EC42", with the original one, it's impossible.
> 
> ...


[FONT="][/FONT][/COLOR][FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## OlafGasbricky (14. November 2013)

grrr so frÃ¼h am morgen sollt ich nix schreiben  

is ja nen sup8 und kein dh was du hast.

FSA ZS-4D tapered + 1â1/8 adapter is original drin also sollte nen e3 passen ob 1.5 durchgÃ¤ngig geht weiss ich leider nicht , aber war ja nich die frage^^

Hier kannst du auch mal durchschauen wenn du sonstige Unklarheiten beseitigen willst:
http://www.commencal.com/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2011_en.pdf


----------



## HolziMSP (14. November 2013)

Servus, ich hätte mal ne Frage.
Gibts Fahrer die bei 1,87m ne 165er Kurbel fahren?
Muss meine nämlich bei meinem Supreme V2 tauschen und würde gern mal ne 165er statt ner 170er testen.

Jetzt wollte ich nur mal wissen ob es Stimmen gibt die davon abraten oder ob auch große Leute problemlos mit ner 165er Kurbel zurecht kommen.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## san_andreas (14. November 2013)

Da kommst du schon zurecht, ich hatte bei 1,86 auch ein 165er Kurbel. Hängt doch nur von der Tretlagerhöhe ab.


----------



## onkel2306 (14. November 2013)

OlafGasbricky schrieb:


> grrr so früh am morgen sollt ich nix schreiben
> 
> is ja nen sup8 und kein dh was du hast.
> 
> ...




Danke. Das hatte mit Jerome schon mal verlinkt. Sehr hilfreich beim Ersatzteile raussuchen.


Ich würde behaupten das das DH und FR das gleiche Steuerohr haben. Nur das beim DH Noch irgendwelche Schrauben sind?! Kann man da keinen Steuersatz für Tapered Gabeln verbauen? Man muss dieses AngleSet doch nicht nutzen oder? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## svenson69 (14. November 2013)

Also beim Supreme v2 Dh geht nur ein 1 1/8 Steuersatz,da bei dem ja die Lenkwinkelhülsen noch zusätzlich eingepresst werden müssen.
Bei dem normalen gelben Supreme oben,sieht das aus wie ein ganz normales 1,5 Steuerrohr.
schau mal hier,da steht ja bei Headset tapered,also wirds auch gehn
http://www.commencal.com/web_bicycles/highlights/supreme-8/commencal-supreme-8-en.htm


----------



## onkel2306 (14. November 2013)

Naja, das ist ja die Frage - ob die Lenkwinkelhülsen mit rein müssen, oder ob man ohne die auch eine Tapered Gabel fahren könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OlafGasbricky (14. November 2013)

doch beim dh gehts nur mit den "Angle hülsen" da die im steuerohr geklemmt wird und die gibts nur in 1 1/8 zoll. tapered oder 1.5 kannste da nich verbauen. beim fr gehts da du diese hülse nicht hast.


----------



## HolziMSP (14. November 2013)

Alles klar, Danke schonmal!

Weißt du zufällig auch was ich für ein Tretlager brauche?gemessen ist es 73mm breit, aber auf dem tech sheet aus m netz steht 83.


----------



## OlafGasbricky (14. November 2013)

HolziMSP schrieb:


> Alles klar, Danke schonmal!
> 
> Weißt du zufällig auch was ich für ein Tretlager brauche?gemessen ist es 73mm breit, aber auf dem tech sheet aus m netz steht 83.



fürs v2??? 83mm definitiv.


----------



## OlafGasbricky (14. November 2013)

wollts eigentlich erst zeigen wenns fertig ist.... aber hier schonmal n kleiner Vorgeschmack


----------



## HolziMSP (14. November 2013)

Ja fürs V2, dann schonmal Dankeschön!

Sehr fette Lackierung von deinem Rahmen!


----------



## Impact (16. November 2013)

OlafGasbricky schrieb:


> wollts eigentlich erst zeigen wenns fertig ist.... aber hier schonmal n kleiner Vorgeschmack




Sieht sehr gelungen aus!

Komm auch mal zu uns und veröffentliche mal den Werdegang inkl. Neulakierung in einem Album als Bilderstrecke. Gibt einige V2 Fahrer die das sicherlich interessiert!


----------



## AUTBerga (17. November 2013)

Hallo,
Könnt mir jemand bitte schnell den stattelstützen durchmesser für das commencal dh v3 2012 (blau) sagen

Lg danke


----------



## OlafGasbricky (17. November 2013)

AUTBerga schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Könnt mir jemand bitte schnell den stattelstützen durchmesser für das commencal dh v3 2012 (blau) sagen
> 
> Lg danke




31,6mm und 34,9 die klemme


----------



## OlafGasbricky (21. November 2013)

Feddich 

Nur noch Kleinkram muss gemacht werden, aber hab ja nochn gaaaaaanzen Winter lang zeit.

Wenn ich morgen dazu komme gibts auch noch infos und evtl Bilder zum Werdegang wie was wo usw.

Partlist kommt dann auch noch... aber jetz erstmal nen Kaffee und ne warme Wanne^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (21. November 2013)

Schaut gut aus. Finde vorallem den Rahmen hammer 

Allerdings tät mir ne schwarze Boxxer mehr zusagen!



Ich freue mich zu sehen, dass du einen DHX 5.0 Air drin hast. Kannst du kurz sagen wieso? hast du es konnt testen vorher? kannst du einen Vergleich zum RS Vivid Air geben?

Man ließt ja zum DHX Air mehr schlecht als recht...


----------



## look kg 481 (21. November 2013)

Schick schick, 

aber bei der farblichen Abstimmung der Säulen im Keller hast Du übertrieben!

Boxxer noch mit Gelben decals vielleicht?


----------



## OlafGasbricky (21. November 2013)

Boxxer hat Blau/Gelbe Decals bekommen.. sieht man halt doof auf dem Bild.. aber wenns mal aufhört zu schneien gibts morgen nochn Tageslichtfoto.


Ich find die Weisse Boxxer passender als ne schwarze..aber geschmackssache.

Zum DHX ...kann mich nicht beklagen. Im vergleich zum RC4 vorher merkt man beim fahren eigentlich nur das er im beginning stroke etwas softer anspricht als der coil, im midstroke ( wo er angeblich so schnell durchrauscht) wird er relativ schnell härter , was aber daran liegt , progressive anlenkung mit air dämpfer , der von natur aus schon relativ progressiv ist. Find ich aber gut, so sackt er nicht durch in anliegern.. und hintenraus bei grossen jumps etc.. hat er genug reserven.. obwohl ich bottom out fast rausgedreht hab und auch relativ wenig druck fahr (ca 10-11bar)

Mit nem vivid kann ich nicht vergleichen , da ich n vivid in nem eingelenker noch nicht getestet hab... aber vivid in nem ns soda geht auch ganz gut..

Svenson is n Vivid in seinem C(hr)ommencal gefahren, der kann dir dazu mehr sagen...


----------



## onkel2306 (21. November 2013)

Das klingt doch super. Dann war der Kauf vorhin kein Fehler - hab jetzt einen fÃ¼r 100â¬ bei Ebay geschossen. 


NÃ¤chster Punkt auf der Liste ist nun eine bezahlbare Float.


----------



## OlafGasbricky (22. November 2013)

Hattest du nicht ne MZ 66 drin????


----------



## onkel2306 (22. November 2013)

Jo. Die kommt aber definitiv raus. Ist ja die originale. Ist mir schlichtweg zu schwer. 


Hast du Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OlafGasbricky (22. November 2013)

wenns ne 888 evo ti wäre dann ja, aber ne 66 öööhm keine verwendung dafür^^


----------



## UncleCharles (22. November 2013)

OlafGasbricky schrieb:


> Feddich
> 
> Nur noch Kleinkram muss gemacht werden, aber hab ja nochn gaaaaaanzen Winter lang zeit.
> 
> ...




Gefällt mir!

Ich find das weiße Casting eigentlich ganz schick.

Aber ich würde eventuell noch das Schaltwerk bzw. den Arm tauschen gegen einen kurzen oder wenigstens mittleren, das sieht irgendwie so ein bisschen nach Wurzelfänger aus...


----------



## OlafGasbricky (23. November 2013)

jojo kommt nochn saint dran... is nur nen ersatz von meinem HT da mein anderes krum war... warte nur aufn Postboten^^
Lenker kommt auch nochn höherer Drauf, da der mir doch n Tick zu flach ist..


----------



## onkel2306 (23. November 2013)

Was wiegt das Rad denn so wie es da steht?


----------



## mc83 (24. November 2013)

Da hier doch ein bisschen mehr los ist, stelle ich meine Frage in diesem Thread:


Das V3 wird ja auch mit dem Kage RC verkauft.
Ich wollte jetzt meinen Kage verbauen, das funktioniert aber nicht.
Der Dämpfer steht an der Wippe an (siehe Abnützungsspuren vom Dämpfer --> Pfeil). Das Heißt, dass ich nicht mahl die Schraube durchgesteckt bekomme. Ich hatte mal einen Vivid, da war der Abstand vom Loch der Dämpferaufnahme weiter vom Dämpfer entfernt.


Was kann ich jetzt machen?
Dämpfer im Bereich der Abnützungsspuren ca. 1mm abschleifen?
Weiß jemand wie viel Material da vorhanden ist?
Dass der Bricht habe ich keine Angst, aber da geht doch sicher ein Ölkanal durch?


Danke


----------



## UncleCharles (24. November 2013)

Da gibts doch sicher Spacer zu, oder? Ansonsten würd ich da mal nichts abschleifen, so rein vorsichtshalber...


----------



## mc83 (24. November 2013)

Hei, ich weiß nicht wie du das meinst.  Einzig Abschleifen oder eine exzentrische Dämpferbuchse würde da meiner Meinung was bringen.


----------



## UncleCharles (24. November 2013)

Ich nehm mal an dass du den schon in beide Richtungen hast einzubauen versucht? Also Piggy Richtung Wippe und Richtung Rahmen.

Ansonsten ist das bei meinem Rad so, dass da unmittelbar im Dämpferauge noch eine kleine Buchse in der Form eines ausgebohrten Zylinderhutes steckt. Die Dämpferaufnahme ist dementsprechend breiter und die Ausrundung am Dämpfer kommt nicht an Wippe oder Rahmen.

Ist aber vermutlich wenig hilfreich und noch weniger vergleichbar, da anderer Rahmen und anderer Dämpfer 


Wie auch immer, wenn das Dämpferauge weniger breit ist als die Aussparung an Wippe/Rahmen wo es rein soll, ist das ein starkes Indiz dafür, dass ein solcher Spacer eventuell fehlen könnte.


----------



## mc83 (25. November 2013)

Guten Morgen, ich glaube ich verstehe jetzt was du meinst.
Das Problem ist nicht die Breite (blauer Pfeil - der Dämpfer geht auch in die Wippe rein) sondern die Höhe bis Mitte Dämpferauge (zweiter roter Pfeil). Ich bekomme die Schraube nicht reingeschoben, da die eingesteckte Buchse in den Dämpfer nicht in einer Flucht mit den Bohrungen der Wippe sind. Da fehlen ca. 1mm. Grund: die Wippe steht am Dämpfer an --> kleiner Lackabplatzer am Dämpfer.

Ich habe alle möglichen Positionen ausprobiert.


----------



## Nothing85 (1. Dezember 2013)

Das FSA Trettlager für die Gravity Gab Kurbel ist total breit wollte ein neues bestellen finde aber kein passendes für Achsen mit einem 24 Durchmesser, immer nur 19.
Kann mir irgendwer weiter helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (2. Dezember 2013)

Noch mal eine Frage bezüglich der Steuersatzthematik beim Supreme DH aus 2010 bzw. 2011.

Kann man den Rahmen denn ohne den "head tube" zum lenkwinkel verstellen fahren und dafür einen einen Steuersatz für 1.5 oder Tapered Gabeln einbauen? 

Ist der Steuersatz ansonsten in dem head tube verbaut oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? So recht ein Bild davon habe ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## OlafGasbricky (5. Dezember 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Noch mal eine Frage bezüglich der Steuersatzthematik beim Supreme DH aus 2010 bzw. 2011.
> 
> Kann man den Rahmen denn ohne den "head tube" zum lenkwinkel verstellen fahren und dafür einen einen Steuersatz für 1.5 oder Tapered Gabeln einbauen?
> 
> Ist der Steuersatz ansonsten in dem head tube verbaut oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? So recht ein Bild davon habe ich noch nicht gefunden.



Nein kann man nicht ohne fahren. In dem Tube ist der steuersatz eingepresst 1 1/8" und den Tube kannste entweder auf +1/0,5 oder -1/0,5 je nach tube fahren . Den dreht man einfach um 180° je nach wunsch steiler oder flacher und dann zieht man die 2 schrauben am lenkkopf wieder fest. Ich fahr ihn auf -1° flach so komm ich auf 63°LW passt


----------



## onkel2306 (5. Dezember 2013)

D.h. das ich auch gar keinen eigenen Steuersatz fahren kann? Oder ist der Tube so gebaut, dass man einen nach belieben verwenden kann?

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das nicht so recht einsehen mag, zwangläufig diesen Headtube nutzen zu müssen. Aber so scheint es wohl zu sein.


----------



## svenson69 (5. Dezember 2013)

die werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben mit den lagerschalen!!
wenn du es nicht glaubst,bau die schale aus und mess mal den durchmesser von steuerrohr.je nach dem was du ein maß hast wirst ja sehen ob es da ein passenden steuersatz gibt


----------



## onkel2306 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin ganz einfach stur davon aus gegangen, dass es sich bei dem steuerrohr um das gleiche wie beim Fr handelt. Nur das halt die Möglichkeit für Tapered etc. Durch den headtube zunichte gemacht wird. Ohne den und mit relativ großer einpresstiefe um den Spalt für die Tube Befestigung zu entlasten, wäre es schön gewesen das es geklappt hätte. 
Denke so doof ist der Gedankengang nicht :-D 

Es ist halt schwer eine günstige 1 1/8 36er fox zu bekommen... Geschweige denn eine totem. 


Und mal ganz doof gefragt - wie ist denn der steuerrohr Durchmesser? :-D


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2013)

Die hier passt z.B:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/284814-marzocchi-66-rc3-evo-ti-2011-absolut-neuwertig


Ansonsten...Boxxer rein...die gibts günstig wie Sand am Meer. Fox 40er auch.


----------



## onkel2306 (6. Dezember 2013)

Das ist allerdings nicht das was ich suche, dennoch dank. 

DC Gabeln kommen nicht in Frage.


----------



## Nothing85 (8. Dezember 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand ein Tip geben, wie ich die Front etwas flacher bekomme ohne gleich die Gabel auszutauschen. Habe vorn die 888 RC3 EVO drin und da gibt´s ja dieses Problem mit den Brücken. Wollte jetzt aber auch keine neue Brücke für 80 Euro kaufen...falls es da Alternativen gibt bin ich gern offen.
Danke


----------



## schigga (11. Dezember 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand ein Tip geben, wie ich die Front etwas flacher bekomme ohne gleich die Gabel auszutauschen. Habe vorn die 888 RC3 EVO drin und da gibt´s ja dieses Problem mit den Brücken. Wollte jetzt aber auch keine neue Brücke für 80 Euro kaufen...falls es da Alternativen gibt bin ich gern offen.
> Danke



Die Gabel hast du schon soweit wie möglich rein geschoben und die spacer raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (11. Dezember 2013)

ich habe die untere Brücke bis zum min. Strich und oben noch ein 0,5 Spacer drin.
Wie weit kann ich die Brücke runterziehen?


----------



## schigga (11. Dezember 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> ich habe die untere Brücke bis zum min. Strich und oben noch ein 0,5 Spacer drin.
> Wie weit kann ich die Brücke runterziehen?



Ich hab alle spacer raus genommen 
Die Gabel hat große Drops ins flat ohne murren überlebt


----------



## spank_tobi (13. Dezember 2013)

Hey leute!

Ich hab ein blödes problem. Ich will bei meinem supreme fr die beiden stahl-gleitlager im hinterbau wechseln. Demzufolge muss ich erst einmal die alten lager heraus bekommen.
hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich die am besten raus bekomme?
Hab schon alles probiert und eine seite hat sich schon etwas gelöst,aber wenn überhaupt sind es so ca 2mm....

danke schon einmal!


----------



## schigga (13. Dezember 2013)

Welche Lager genau?


----------



## Nothing85 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich war grade das erste mal mit dem V3 im Wald und der erste Eindruck ist ernüchternd...
finde es sehr behäbig und nicht so verspielt (Größe M bei 175) zudem finde ich es im allgemeinen sehr schwer besondern die Front mit der 888 RC3 evo. Hatte das Gefühl das rad mag keine Kurven. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage Investieren und leichter machen oder doch nochmal was anderes Probieren?

Habe allerdings nur ein Vergleich zu einem FRX welches ich vorher hatte aber da habe ich mich von Anfang an drauf wohl gefühlt.

Eine Bodenprobe durfte ich auch nehmen, da geb ich mal die Schuld den Reifen und mein "nicht" können


----------



## schigga (13. Dezember 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich war grade das erste mal mit dem V3 im Wald und der erste Eindruck ist ernüchternd...
> finde es sehr behäbig und nicht so verspielt (Größe M bei 175) zudem finde ich es im allgemeinen sehr schwer besondern die Front mit der 888 RC3 evo. Hatte das Gefühl das rad mag keine Kurven. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage Investieren und leichter machen oder doch nochmal was anderes Probieren?
> 
> Habe allerdings nur ein Vergleich zu einem FRX welches ich vorher hatte aber da habe ich mich von Anfang an drauf wohl gefühlt.
> ...




Welcher Radstand und welcher lenkwinkel wird Gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (13. Dezember 2013)

Radstand ist der in der Mitte also die 444,5mm und Lenkwinkel weiß ich so nicht...muss ich erstmal gucken


----------



## schigga (13. Dezember 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Radstand ist der in der Mitte also die 444,5mm und Lenkwinkel weiß ich so nicht...muss ich erstmal gucken




Mach den Radstand kurz
Dann gehts besser um die Kurve

Wo ist die MAX Markierung bei der 888?


----------



## Nothing85 (13. Dezember 2013)

Da gibts keine Max MArkierung so weit ich das sehen konnte


----------



## Morgoth (13. Dezember 2013)

Also ich selbst komme auch vom FRX...und fand sofort am Anfang das V3 bombenmäßig im Verlgeich zum FRX. 
Am Anfang wog mein V3 mit Fox 40 vom FRX um die 18,6kg...das Gewicht ging mir schon auf die Eier, deswegen investierte ich in Leichtbau un kam nun auf ca 17,3 kg. Und diesen Unterschied merkt man auf jeden Fall in allen Bereichen. 
Also wäre meine empfehlung, schmeiß die 888 raus, bau ne Boxxer WC und nen Vivid Air ein, und mach dir Maxxis Faltreifen drauf


----------



## schigga (13. Dezember 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Da gibts keine Max MArkierung so weit ich das sehen konnte



Wie viel cm der Standrohre gucken aus der oberen Brücke raus?
Vil ein Foto?


----------



## Nothing85 (13. Dezember 2013)

Also von der oberen Brücke gucken sie 2cm raus und von den Dichtungen bis zur untern Brücke sind es genau 21cm...

Ja hatte auch schon überlegt gegen eine Boxxer zu tauschen, zumal ich da auch sleber Schrauben kann ohne mich erst wieder Stunden einzulesen.


----------



## schigga (13. Dezember 2013)

Jeder wie er's braucht ;-)
Ich find die MZ vom Servicen einfacher als die RS

Probier's mal mit dem kurzen Radstand 
Ansonsten kann ich die Trägheit bestätigen
Ich werde trotzdem jetzt so gut wir alles tunen da die fahrwerksperformance einfach geil ist.
Damit hab ich die Kumpels mit ihren Demos, FRX und den ganzen andern Bikes auf ruppigen Gelände stehen lassen


----------



## spank_tobi (13. Dezember 2013)

schigga schrieb:


> Welche Lager genau?





Die stahl-/gleitlager im hinterbau,wo die 25mm Hauptachse durch läuft....


----------



## schigga (15. Dezember 2013)

Sind die schon fällig?

Ich würde eine passende Nuss ausm ratschekasten nehmen und raus hämmern.


----------



## peeeti (17. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es ein Unterrohrschutz für das V3?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OlafGasbricky (17. Dezember 2013)

http://www.rockguardz.com/commencal/meta-am-supreme-dh-rockguardz.html?___SID=U


peeeti schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Unterrohrschutz für das V3?


----------



## peeeti (17. Dezember 2013)

Gibts auch einen der net aus Carbon is


----------



## schigga (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab bei meinem V3 Revision gemacht und wollte es mal mit Raw ausprobieren
Ich hab's aus Versehen poliert :-D


----------



## schigga (18. Dezember 2013)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1533696


----------



## Schabernacken (19. Dezember 2013)

@schigga welchen Abbeizer hast du dafür benutzt? 

dein V3 kommt in RAW richtig geil


----------



## schigga (19. Dezember 2013)

So siehts fertig aus

Einfach in den Baumarkt Gefahren und etwas gekauft das auch Metall kann


----------



## Schabernacken (19. Dezember 2013)

Schaut echt gut aus, lässt du die Zocchi grün?

Wie genau der Abbeizer heisst, den du benutzt hast willste nich verraten?^^


----------



## schigga (19. Dezember 2013)

Die 888 bleibt so
Es muss bald die 380 her

Keine Ahnung wir der Kram heißt 
Liegt schon im Müll


----------



## Impact (26. Dezember 2013)

Würde gerne etwas Farbe reinbringen, kann mir daher jemand sagen welche der Reverse Adapter ich für die 2013 Kashima Fox 40 vorn und hinten am Commencal DHV3 benötige? Dran montiert wird eine Hope Stealth Tech V4 Evo mit 203mm Shimano RT83 Scheiben. Bei der Menge an Adapter Standards bin ich überfragt -> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/index....t&searchparam=reverse+adapter&cnid=237&lang=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morgoth (4. Januar 2014)

Hat zufällig jemand im V3 nen Vivid Air drin? Egal wie ich die Coladose drehe, ich erreiche das Luftventil nie im eingebauten Zustand, sodass ich den Dämpfer wie in der RS Anleitung abstimmen kann...jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Nothing85 (4. Januar 2014)

So nach langem warten...habe ich es heute geschafft mein V3 noch mal in den Wald zubringen.
Neu sind unter Lager im Steuersatz, Innenlager von der Kurbel, und alle Lager von der Hinterradnabe...die alten waren alle verrostet. Ich glaub der Vorbesitzer hat immer schön mit Hochdruck gearbeitet und dann nicht richtig abgetrocknet. Zudem habe ich die MZ 888 gegen eine Boxxer R2C2 (ursprünglich RC) getauscht...und nach der ersten Fahrt heute bin ich schon sehr begeistert. Zudem habe ich auf anraten den kurzen Radstand verbaut...morgen gehts dann mal nach Thale. Mal sehen wie es sich da schlägt im Gegensatz zum FRX.
So nun noch zwei Fotos von vorhin...


----------



## peeeti (5. Januar 2014)

Ich bräucht man Hilfe bezüglich der Leitungsverlegenung vorallem bei der Schaltung. Ich hatte ab Werk so nen Draht zum Durchziehen, jedoch ist mir der gestern beim "durchfädeln" gerissen. Jetzt steh ich da da meine Schaltzughülle sehr unflexibel ist :/ Problem liegt vorallem an der Kurve von Kettenstrebe zur Hinterbauaufhängung.
Von welcher Seite zieht man das am Besten durch? Von hinten nach vorne oder anders rum. etc.
Need help find nix im Inet


----------



## Morgoth (5. Januar 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Ich bräucht man Hilfe bezüglich der Leitungsverlegenung vorallem bei der Schaltung. Ich hatte ab Werk so nen Draht zum Durchziehen, jedoch ist mir der gestern beim "durchfädeln" gerissen. Jetzt steh ich da da meine Schaltzughülle sehr unflexibel ist :/ Problem liegt vorallem an der Kurve von Kettenstrebe zur Hinterbauaufhängung.
> Von welcher Seite zieht man das am Besten durch? Von hinten nach vorne oder anders rum. etc.
> Need help find nix im Inet


 ich fands von vorne nach hinten etwas leichter...es hat aber trotzdem gut ne stunde gedauert bis ich beide kabel durch hatte >.<


----------



## Nothing85 (5. Januar 2014)

So war heute etwas testen...
Muss sagen das ich am Anfang, als ich das Rad auf den Hometrail getestet habe, es ist mir zu groß zu schwer etc vorkam... heute in Tahle war ich hell auf begeistert. Auch wenn der Untergrund jetzt nicht so optimal war und die Reifen auch nicht der Hit sind habe ich ein ziemlich sicheres Gefühl gehabt...will nicht wissen wie es auf trockener Strecke abgeht.




In diesem Sinne schönen Sonntag noch...


----------



## peeeti (6. Januar 2014)

@Nothing85 wolltest du das nicht letztens erst verkaufen? Außerdem täte ich den Dämpfer austauschen  der versaut dir den ganzen schönen sahnigen Hinterbau!


Aja mit dem Schaltwerk einfedeln hab ichs geschafft. Jetzt muss noch meine Bremse kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whiskas54 (6. Januar 2014)

Wie fährts sich denn im Wald oder auf der Straße.. ? Kann man damit auch mal 'ne kleine Tour drehen?


----------



## Nothing85 (6. Januar 2014)

@peeeti 
Ja hatte es drin gehabt und würde es auch verkaufen aber nur wenn der Preis stimmt. 
Was für ein Dämpfer harmoniert denn mit dem V3?
Würde gern noch Kettenführung, Schalthebel, Griffe und Bremsen tauschen...aber so ist es auf jedenfall schonmal fahrbar!


----------



## Nothing85 (6. Januar 2014)

@whiskas54 
alsi ich hatte vorher ein Torque FRX und das ging wesentlich besser zum berg hoch fahren...also ich warte nur auf mein HT Rahmen dann habe ich mein Rad für die Hometrails und das V3 ist für den Park alles andere würde zwar geht ist mir aber zu anstrengend und macht mir so nicht richtig viel Spaß


----------



## HeavyMG (6. Januar 2014)

hab noch ein gebrauchtes schaltauge vom 2012er v3... würde es für 20 euro plus versand abgeben.


----------



## peeeti (6. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt nen Cane Creek Double Barrel gekauft. Nen FOX RC4 Kashima soll aber auch super laufen.


----------



## schigga (6. Januar 2014)

Wo wir Grad dabei sind

Ich hätte noch ein CCDB für 250 Nüsse abzugeben

Wobei ich aber davon abrate einfach einen Dämpfer zu kaufen und diesen zu verwenden.
Ich hatte mir einen rc4 gekauft
Ist nie richtig gelaufen 
Erst als das Ding bei FAST SUSPENSION war funzt der Hinterbau richtig.


----------



## Nothing85 (6. Januar 2014)

Bei meinen letzten Rädern hatte ich auch immer Huber Buchsen und Lager drin...kann ich auch nur wärmstens empfehlen
Wenn ein neuer Dämpfer kommen sollte würde ich schon gern bei Rock Shox bleiben...gibt es irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit dem Vivid?


----------



## peeeti (6. Januar 2014)

RC4 wird normal ab Werk verbaut in den neueren 2013 Modellen.
CCDB macht sich aber laut Berichte super. Der Roco von ihm ist aber übelst schlecht.


----------



## schigga (6. Januar 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> RC4 wird normal ab Werk verbaut in den neueren 2013 Modellen.
> CCDB macht sich aber laut Berichte super. Der Roco von ihm ist aber übelst schlecht.



Mag ja sein das der RC4 Super klappt
Aber man kann nicht jeden X beliebigen nehmen, weil die shims anders sitzen
ZB beim V3: 
Je weiter der Hinterbau einfedert desto kleiner wird der Hebel der auf den Dämpfer wirkt.
Dem entsprechend sind die shims gesetzt
Bei morewood verhält sich das ähnlich. Der boomerang welcher den Dämpfer anlenkt verändert Bauartbedingt bei mehr Kompression den Hebel und übt somit anderen druck auf das federelement aus.
Abgesehen von der anderen EBL von Commencal und Morewood sind die Hebel unterschiedlich lang.
D.h unter umständen rasselt der Dämpfer sau schnell durch.
Alles nicht so einfach ;-)  

Bei BOS ist es Standart das man fahrergewicht und Fahrrad angeben muss.
Der Dämpfer wird dann auf das Rad angepasst.


----------



## Nothing85 (6. Januar 2014)

Naja dann behalte ich meinen erstmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schigga (6. Januar 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Naja dann behalte ich meinen erstmal...



Schieß dir im bikemarkt einen gebrauchen und schick den zu FAST
Die machen direkt Service, bauen das FAST Tuning Innenleben ein und bauen dir die Shims passend um.


----------



## peeeti (6. Januar 2014)

Mein CCDB kommt aus einem DEMO. Von der Lage im Rahmen ist er ungefähr identisch. Jedoch wirkt natürlich unterschiedlich der Hebel drauf. Ich denke jedoch das es passen wird. Falls er mir nicht zusagt werd ich ihn zu Fast schicken. Kostet ja dann auch wieder 100 euro -.-


----------



## Morgoth (6. Januar 2014)

Also hat keiner Erfahrungen mit nem VIVID Air?^^


----------



## peeeti (6. Januar 2014)

Mein Kumpel fährt ein Vivid im Rocky Flatline Pro. Er ist total zufrieden damit. Letzten Sommer war ich in Schladming mit nen Freund der ihn im Demo fährt. Den hat er zerlegt. Ne Dichtung wars oder so


----------



## Morgoth (6. Januar 2014)

Hm ok, naja ich hab mir jetzt mal eine Ventilverlängerung bestellt, dass ich gut ans Luftventil dran komm und den Vivid gescheit einstellen kann


----------



## Apeman (11. Januar 2014)

edit


----------



## Apeman (16. Januar 2014)

ich will mir auch einen vivid air zulegen.
welchen tune brauch ich denn für das v2? ML?


----------



## svenson69 (16. Januar 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> ich will mir auch einen vivid air zulegen.
> welchen tune brauch ich denn für das v2? ML?


Ich hatte meinen mit M/M


----------



## Apeman (16. Januar 2014)

danke  
hattest du mal den vergleich zum M/L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeuss (16. Januar 2014)

hallo,
Nachdem mein Demo nen V2 weichen hat müssen...
hab i jez nen kleines problem,hat jemand schon mal ne truvativ decendant in nem V2 verbaut?
Hab jez zwei spacer an der non-drive side verbaut um mit der kefü(e-thirteen ls1)
gut hin zukommen...
Hab scho 3,5mm bei der kefü untergelegt!
Kurbelarme haben auch nicht den gleichen abstand zu den kettenstreben außer ich tu links und rechts nen spacer am innenlager,weis net ob des so passt?
kann doch net stimmen oder
Wie habt ihr des gmacht?
Wär cool wenn jemand helfen könnte
Grüße


----------



## svenson69 (16. Januar 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> danke
> hattest du mal den vergleich zum M/L?


Nein,aber laut der Vividliste passt M/M.da ist er eher in richtung High.


----------



## Apeman (16. Januar 2014)

ich danke dir!


----------



## mc83 (16. Januar 2014)

Luftdämpfer sind im DH V3 eher selten zu finden.
Gibt es da einen speziellen Grund (Hinterbau, ist klar, aber genauere Infos)?
Gibt es keine Dämpfer bei denen man den Tune einstellen kann?

Wieso eigentlich überhaupt Air: bei mir währe es wegen dem Gewicht.

Lg


----------



## Morgoth (16. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab nun den Vivid im V3 (auch wegen dem geringeren Gewicht) und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich fahre das M/L Tune, könnte mir jemand sagen, ob das das richtige ist für das V3? Bzw. mir nen kleinen Crashkurs in die Tunes geben und wie man diese Tabelle benutzt?


----------



## Apeman (19. Januar 2014)

Drinnen isser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (19. Januar 2014)

Von den Farben Top aber die geo is net mein Fall! Muss ich bald mal mein V3 Posten


----------



## Apeman (19. Januar 2014)

danke 

ja, geo ist geschmacksache und mir schmeckts


----------



## Irvine78 (19. Januar 2014)

heute erste testfahrt mit meinem neuen gefährt unternommen


----------



## Xah88 (19. Januar 2014)

Irgendwie sieht die Klemmung der 40 ziemlich tief aus....und damit der Lenkwinkel steil....oder täuscht das ?


----------



## Irvine78 (19. Januar 2014)

sind 21 cm. die 40 ist schon älter, da waren die noch etwas länger ;-) gabel wird aber eh noch gegen ne rux getauscht.


----------



## HolziMSP (22. Januar 2014)

Servus,
was fahrt ihr denn so für Kettenführungen an euren Rädern.
Ich habe die LS1 an meinem V2 und die taugt mir irgendwie nichtmehr so, aber weiß nicht was ich für eine andere verbauen soll.

Danke schonmal


----------



## peeeti (22. Januar 2014)

Bäm


----------



## Xah88 (24. Januar 2014)

Mal mein V3 im Jahrsrückblick.....

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/33621

(Like wäre klasse!)

@ Peeeti: Hübsches V3 !

Ride on,

Alex


----------



## HolziMSP (1. Februar 2014)

Servus, wollte gerade die Lager an meinem V2 wechseln und stieß dann auf ein Problem.
Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie ich die Lager aus dem connecting rod und dem rocker link rausbekommen?
Durchschlagen geht nicht weil ein Steg in der Mitte ist und irgendwie rausziehen geht auch nicht weil ich wegen dem Steg nicht hinter die Lager komme.

Wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte!


----------



## nullstein (2. Februar 2014)

Habe zwar kein V2,aber ich hab ein Rezept.
Nimm einen Schwerlastdübel und verspann diesen im Innenring des Lagers. Aber nicht zu fest verspannen, da sonst der Innenring brechen kann. Dann je nach Platzangebot von der Gegenseite mit einem Splinttreiber gegen den Dübel schlagen und so das Lager austreiben. Oder mit einer Zange versuchen den Dübel inkl Lager rauszuziehen. Dürfte aber vermutlich sehr schwer sein. Alternative ist ein recht teurer Innenauszieher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolziMSP (2. Februar 2014)

Ja geil, das ist mal ne gute Idee!
Vielen dank das werd ich versuchen!


----------



## Vali23 (4. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute, habt ihr auch Probleme mit eurer Kettenführung gehabt?
Bei meiner Kettenführung(Shimano Saint Iscg05) passt die Kennlinie nicht, trotz der "dicken" Spacer - die KeFü ist einfach zu dich am Rahmen.

Grüße
Vali


----------



## zeuss (4. Februar 2014)

Hier mal meins


----------



## Xah88 (4. Februar 2014)

Ich finds pornös geil !!!


----------



## Vali23 (4. Februar 2014)

Hey,
fährt jemand von euch eine Truvativ Descendant in seinem V3?

Grüße
Vali


----------



## Xah88 (5. Februar 2014)

Vali23 schrieb:


> eine Truvativ Descendant in seinem V3 ?



Ja


----------



## peeeti (5. Februar 2014)

Ja


----------



## peeeti (5. Februar 2014)

Solltest bei dem V2 die obere Kettenstrebe auch noch abkleben sonst haste oben "Hauer" drinnen ^^


----------



## HolziMSP (5. Februar 2014)

Zeuss, da ich sehe, dass du eine Descendant an deinem V2 fährst wollte ich mal kurz fragen wie die zwei Spacer am Tretlager montiert werden?
jeweils einen auf jeder seite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeuss (5. Februar 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Solltest bei dem V2 die obere Kettenstrebe auch noch abkleben sonst haste oben "Hauer" drinnen ^^


schon gemacht...


HolziMSP schrieb:


> Zeuss, da ich sehe, dass du eine Descendant an deinem V2 fährst wollte ich mal kurz fragen wie die zwei Spacer am Tretlager montiert werden?
> jeweils einen auf jeder seite?


jo,links wie rechts einen.
Gruß


----------



## ollum104 (5. Februar 2014)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde der großen Fahrer.

Fährt hier jemand über 1,90m ein V3?
Laut Commencal HP is ja "open end"...


----------



## Vali23 (5. Februar 2014)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde der großen Fahrer.
> 
> Fährt hier jemand über 1,90m ein V3?
> Laut Commencal HP is ja "open end"...



Hi,
habe seit ein paar Tagen mein V3 - ich bin 195cm groß.
Ich bin es noch nicht gefahren, aber so vom sitzen etc. fühlt es sich schonmal super an. 
Am WE kann ich genaueres berichten.

Grüße
Vali


----------



## ollum104 (5. Februar 2014)

Ja, mach des mal.


----------



## schigga (5. Februar 2014)

1,93

Passt!


----------



## ollum104 (5. Februar 2014)

Is des Gewicht beim V3 wirklich so grob? 4,6 kg ohne Dämpfer is ja nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopefu (6. Februar 2014)

Ja, das V3 2012 in Large wiegt 4,65kg


----------



## ollum104 (6. Februar 2014)

Dann isses tatsächlich schwerer wie mein altes Scalp.


----------



## peeeti (6. Februar 2014)

Mein V3 wiegt jetzt 18 Kg und da is schon ne WC drin. Das problem eher sind die Mäntel und der LRS ^^ aber da nen gscheiden kostet halt sehr viel im verhältnis.


----------



## Vali23 (7. Februar 2014)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde der großen Fahrer.
> 
> Fährt hier jemand über 1,90m ein V3?
> Laut Commencal HP is ja "open end"...



So bin Heute das erste Mal mit meinem V3 unterwegs gewesen.
Mit meinen 195 cm hat es sich super angefühlt - bin super zurecht gekommen.
Wie immer, ist es natürich Geschmackssache.

Grüße


----------



## TheMan_69 (14. Februar 2014)

hat wer von euch direkt bei http://www.commencal-store.co.uk schon bestellt, gibts da probleme mit zoll oder so?


----------



## schigga (14. Februar 2014)

Kumpel hat da bestellt
Alles cool!


----------



## Ponch (16. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,
gibt es eigentlich Unterschiede der Modelljahre 2012-2014?
Und worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen einem Supreme DH v3 und einem Supreme DH V3 Ltd?


----------



## peeeti (16. Februar 2014)

Is doch immer die gleiche Frage ^^ Ist kein Unterschied bis auf 200gr. Aber die LTD ist sicher nur ne andere Farbe. Und natürlich wippe is leichter.
Oder googlen ^^


----------



## schigga (17. Februar 2014)

Soooooo
Ich nochmal


----------



## nollak (18. Februar 2014)

Schick! Hätte aber definitiv ne besseres Bild verdient!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schigga (18. Februar 2014)

Für halb 12 in der Tiefgarage ganz gut, oder?!


----------



## peeeti (18. Februar 2014)

Willst du nicht zufällig deine 40 gegen ne boxxer wc tauschen .

Nur RAW gefällt mir nicht an Radl, is aber Geschmackssache


----------



## schigga (18. Februar 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Willst du nicht zufällig deine 40 gegen ne boxxer wc tauschen .
> 
> Nur RAW gefällt mir nicht an Radl, is aber Geschmackssache



Die hab ich selbst sau günstig von einem gesponserten Fahrer abgegriffen
Also leider nein


----------



## peeeti (18. Februar 2014)

Und was war "billig"? und hat er noch eine rumliegen ^^


----------



## schigga (18. Februar 2014)

Vil hat der Bender noch was...
Ich bearbeite den in San Remo mal ;-)

Ich hab 700 Gewürzgurken gelöhnt :-D oberkumpelpreis


----------



## peeeti (18. Februar 2014)

700 Gewürzgurken für ein fast neue? oder schon arg gebrauchte wc gabel ^^
Hätte jetzt eher an 500 gedacht. Naja ma sehen


----------



## schigga (18. Februar 2014)

Normal 
Abgerockt is es nicht
Hier und da mal ein Kratzer


----------



## Ponch (18. Februar 2014)

Da ich auch gerade überlege mir ein Supreme DH aufzubauen: Ist die Fox 40 RC2 (ohne Kashima) von 2012 merkmar schlechter als die aktuelle Baureihe?


----------



## DHRc (21. Februar 2014)

hallo,kann mir evtl jemand sagen wo ich ein 2014 supreme dh rahmen in größe l bekomme?
wäre gut wenn er lieferbar wäre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OlafGasbricky (21. Februar 2014)

DHRc schrieb:


> hallo,kann mir evtl jemand sagen wo ich ein 2014 supreme dh rahmen in größe l bekomme?
> wäre gut wenn er lieferbar wäre!


http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCCatalog.asp?CatID=2100188


----------



## DHRc (21. Februar 2014)

auch leider nur in medium ...


----------



## DHRc (22. Februar 2014)

jemand schonmal bei chainreaction commencal rahmen gekauft?!
was hast halt in einem garantiefall usw ...


----------



## peeeti (22. Februar 2014)

Is doch eh die Frage wie groß bist du, dass du L brauchst? Bin 184 und hab mir L gekauft


----------



## peeeti (22. Februar 2014)

Aja, hab mein V3 bis jetzt noch nicht im Einsatz gehabt, aber ich habe vorhin gelesen, dass die Kabel so krasss am Gabelschaft scheuern können, dass es tiefe Riefen gibt.
Hatte das schon wer? Und was tun dagegen?


----------



## OlafGasbricky (22. Februar 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Aja, hab mein V3 bis jetzt noch nicht im Einsatz gehabt, aber ich habe vorhin gelesen, dass die Kabel so krasss am Gabelschaft scheuern können, dass es tiefe Riefen gibt.
> Hatte das schon wer? Und was tun dagegen?



Am Gabelschaft??? meinst du jetzt unten an der gabel oder innen im steuerrohr??? wenns unten an der gabel ist einfach 3m folie nehmen, und wenns innen im steuerrohr ist, n stück rohrisolierung ausm baumarkt. solltest sowieso bei innenverlegten Leitungen das unterrohr mit isorolle dämpfen um das klappern und scheuern zu unterbinden. gibt sogar ne amleitung hier, oder iwo im commiforum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (23. Februar 2014)

Gabelschaft -> Steuerrohr (innen) .... 
Okay ne Anleitung. Zufällig nen Link?
Gibt ja viele verschiedene Rohrisolierungen - welche ?

Muss ich wohl dann noch machen


----------



## OlafGasbricky (23. Februar 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Gabelschaft -> Steuerrohr (innen) ....
> Okay ne Anleitung. Zufällig nen Link?
> Gibt ja viele verschiedene Rohrisolierungen - welche ?
> 
> Muss ich wohl dann noch machen



Frag mal Impact aka Markus, der hats bei seinem V3 glaub auch gemacht. Hat aber keine Pics mehr hier drin von , aber denk mal über die FB gruppe erreichste ihn besser


----------



## peeeti (23. Februar 2014)

Welche Facebookgruppe ^^


----------



## OlafGasbricky (23. Februar 2014)

commencal bike connection


----------



## peeeti (24. Februar 2014)

JO, bin mal drin. Aber da kam auch nur die Antwort -> Panzertape abkleben


----------



## peeeti (25. Februar 2014)

Ne Frage bezüglich die Achse des V3. Wo kann man ne Achse kaufen die natürlich 150 x 12 hat aber in ein V3 reinpasst mit den Inserts? Also keine originale Commencal V3 Achse!


----------



## Irvine78 (25. Februar 2014)

fährt zufällig wer n cane creek double barrel coil im V3? wenn ja mit welchem grund set up?


----------



## peeeti (25. Februar 2014)

Ich hab einen, bin damit aber noch nicht gefahren. Habe erstmal die Grundeinstellungen des Scalps übernommen, da es für V3 wohl keine gibt.


----------



## DHRc (25. Februar 2014)

kann mir jemand sagen welches innenlager ich benötige wenn ich eine saint kurbel fahren möchte?!
2014 V3 rahmen ...


----------



## peeeti (25. Februar 2014)

Denke das hier ... 2014 is doch auch Pressfit und 83mm Breite? http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-SM-BB71-Press-Fit-Innenlager-Ausführung/dp/B0093IKT2E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHRc (25. Februar 2014)

ja denke ich auch,danke!
amazon...die haben doch echt alles...


----------



## Diegurke (7. März 2014)

Fast fertig, aus blau wird raw .....


----------



## peeeti (7. März 2014)

Ich mag das Blau


----------



## Nothing85 (7. März 2014)

DHRc schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen welches innenlager ich benötige wenn ich eine saint kurbel fahren möchte?!
> 2014 V3 rahmen ...




Kannst auch das von Race Face BB 92(oder so)nehmen. Fahre ich auch mit Saint Kurbel und passt wunderbar 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## mc83 (7. März 2014)

Viel Arbeit, respekt!
Aber mir gefällts in Farbe auch besser (besonders das in "rosa")

Werde bald dann mal meines zeigen.

Lg


----------



## peeeti (7. März 2014)

Neon find ich bis jetzt am besten


----------



## peeeti (13. März 2014)

Ganz schön still hier geworden....


----------



## Irvine78 (15. März 2014)

ja, man kann ja wieder vernünftig bergab fahren. 

ich hab jetzt aber festgestellt, dass ich ein lästiges klappern an meinem v3 hab. züge sind innenverlegt und im unterrohr gut verpackt. daher kanns also nicht kommen. kann es sein, dass die züge in der hinterbauschwinge klappern? hab echt kein plan von was des sonst kommen könnte.

vielleicht hatte ja jemand ein ähnlich lästiges klppern und hat ne lösung gefunden.


----------



## peeeti (16. März 2014)

Liegt normal im Unterrohr. Hab das mit Rohrisolierung vor der ersten Ausfahrt schon behoben. Und gestern war sie. War am Samerberg. Musste aber hochschieben -.- Nur 4 mal gemacht dann hatte ich ne riesen Blase ohne Wanderschuhe! Aber hat nix geklappert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irvine78 (16. März 2014)

am unterrohr liegts nicht, da hab ich auch son rohrisolierteil reingepackt.


----------



## peeeti (17. März 2014)

hmmm. Dann k a. Also hinten bei der Kettenstrebe wackelt bei mir gar nix. Das einzigste was an meinem Bike Geräusche macht ist die Kefü beim Treten.


----------



## peeeti (17. März 2014)

Am Samstag am Samerberg...


----------



## Juzo (18. März 2014)

nach der ersten ausfahrt mit meinem neuen in willingen!


----------



## mc83 (20. März 2014)

Meins:


----------



## peeeti (21. März 2014)

Welcher Lenkwinkel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (21. März 2014)

Normale Schalen.
Den Lenkwinkel kann man ja nur mit eigenen Schalen verstellen, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## peeeti (21. März 2014)

Also 63°
Hab ich auch aber seiner sieht nach 64aus


----------



## mc83 (21. März 2014)

Du hattest Juzo gemeint?
Der sieht wirklich steiler aus.

Wo bekommt man die nötigen Teile?


----------



## peeeti (21. März 2014)

Ne ich mein schon dein bike.juzos is normal 63 wie meins.
deins schaut nach 64 aus


----------



## Juzo (21. März 2014)

und ich finde meiner sieht auf dem bild steiler aus, als der von dir mc83 ...liegt immer an der perspekive!
die farbkombi ist schon geil mc83!
ich hab mir jetzt den dämpferschutz montiert, musste ihn mit einer 5mm hülse "höherlegen", die rock shox feder hat wohl einen größeren durchmesser...
die öffnung am dämpferschutz, zur verstellung der zugstufe, ist ja mal fürn A... welcher finger soll da durch passen ?


----------



## peeeti (21. März 2014)

Hab Nen CCDB drin. Da hab ich keine Probleme. Außerdem hab ich ein selbst gebastelten Fender


----------



## Juzo (21. März 2014)

hast du nen schlauch genommen?
ich schau mal wie sehr mich das stört - zz bastel ich halt noch am grund setup...


----------



## peeeti (21. März 2014)

Ne aus Plexiglas und dann verstärkt und schwarz angesprayt und klar lack drüber.


----------



## peeeti (21. März 2014)

Geht so Richtung original fender


----------



## Juzo (21. März 2014)

wie hast du das geformt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (21. März 2014)

Mit der Hand und Zange


----------



## peeeti (21. März 2014)

Vorher natürlich konstruiert. Sonst hatte ich das umsonst gelernt.


----------



## Juzo (21. März 2014)

tier  
mach ma foto, tus facebook ...nein, natürlich hier ins forum bitte!


----------



## Ponch (21. März 2014)

Wer den passenden Sattel zum blauen Commencal Rahmen sucht ---> PN an mich


----------



## peeeti (21. März 2014)

Du weißt ja gar net wie dick das Plexiglas ist . Warum hab ich ihn wohl verstärkt! Aber Klappern tut er nicht. War schon am Samerberg. Hält was ich mir versprochen habe  und schaut noch cool aus. Vllt aufm Foto nicht so aber in echt schon.
Außerdem geht er mit dem Dämpfer/Feder mit und deckt alles ab bis zum "Sattelrohr" oder wie man das nennen soll.


----------



## Juzo (21. März 2014)

korrekt!
unten fliegt auch nix rein?


----------



## peeeti (21. März 2014)

Nö, da der Matsch und Dreck bekanntlich durch die Fliegkräfte/Rotationskräfte tangential weggeschleudert wird und die untere Öffnung parallel zum Reifen liegt, kommt da kein Dreck hin. Außer man würde schnell Rückwärts fahren xD
Aber die Dämpferkolbenstange und die Feder werden fast zu 100% geschützt. Unten kann sich natürlich nur bissel Matsch ansammeln wenns richtig schlammig ist. Aber da ist der Dämpfer nicht von betroffen.


----------



## Juzo (21. März 2014)

ok, klugscheisser 
aber im nächsten satz, sagst du ja selbst, dass alle theorie grau ist! wenn sich bissi matsch ansammelt, sammelt sich nach ner zeit auch mehr und mehr an 

(nicht zu ernst nehmen gä  )


----------



## peeeti (21. März 2014)

Aufm Dämpfer sammelt sich nix an ^^ das wäre nur zwischen dämpferauge und Reifen  .... 
Is auch egal. Er funktioniert top. Und hab nicht mal dafür was ausgegeben, da ich das Plexiglas noch rumliegen hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (25. März 2014)

Gestern am Schloßberg in Osternohe gewesen. Matschig wie sau ^^ etc...
Der Dämpferschutz hat PERFEKT funktioniert... PERFEKT!
Besser gehts ja net


----------



## zeuss (29. März 2014)

Nochmal meins mit Selfmade Fender...


----------



## Nothing85 (30. März 2014)

Gestern in Thale gewesen. 
Wenn ich es doch behalten sollte dann müssen Dämpfer und Bremsen getauscht werden. 









Habe gelesen das viele den rc4 oder ccdb drin haben. Was ist mit dem Rock shox Vivid?

Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## schigga (30. März 2014)

Moin Kollegen

Ich krieg grad ein Riesen Mörser
Ich hab mir mein Schaltauge sauber abgerissen.

Leider kann ich nirgendwo etwas finden. Rein garnichts lieferbar...
Hat jemand eine Idee?


Gruß 

David


----------



## a_k52 (30. März 2014)

Guckst Du hier:
http://soshanger.com/12530004-derailleur-hanger-COMMENCAL-SUPREME-DH-V3-2011-2013

oder hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Forcellino-Commencal-Rear-Hanger-Right-Bolt-for-DH-V3-12530003-/331065102761


----------



## peeeti (30. März 2014)

Heute Osternohe damit gerockt. richtig cooler Schlitten mit kurzen Inserts! CCDB arbeitet perfekt nur die Worldcup noch minimales feintuning....


BALLLLLLERN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (30. März 2014)

Würde ein m/m Tune beim Vivid im V3 passen?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Juzo (30. März 2014)

fahr ich so im r2c!
allerdings hab ich das ding erst seit kurzem und hab mich gestern so gelatzt, dass ich die nächsten wochen nicht zum fahren komme!
war noch am einstellen, aber ganz verkehrt hat es sich nicht angefühlt!


----------



## Diegurke (31. März 2014)

@Nothing85
Wenn ich es richtig sehe hast du nen "Roco R”? Das war das erste, was ich getauscht hab. Ich würde CCDB oder Vivid (air oder coil) empfehlen. M tune ist OK, der Hinterbau braucht einiges an LSC und HSC, sonst rauscht er durch….
Bremse war das zweite. Saint bekommst zur Zeit günstig zw 250 und 280 der Satz.


----------



## Nothing85 (31. März 2014)

Danke für die Info 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## peeeti (3. April 2014)

Wieso spielst du überhaupt mit dem Gedanken es zu verkaufen? Das Teil is doch mal nen krasse Bügel-Race-Drecksau Bike 
Wenn man richtige Dämpferkomponenten drinnen hat und Bremsen.
Da kann nen Canyon einpacken ....


----------



## Nothing85 (9. April 2014)

Wer fährt von euch ein Vivid rc2? Was für eine Feder habt ihr verbaut bei welchem Gewicht?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Dennis88 (11. April 2014)

Hallo,
Was haltet ihr davon?

Ich bin 168cm groß und ein commencal v3 in größe s???

Was sollte ich noch beachten???
  Mfg danke


----------



## peeeti (11. April 2014)

Xs gibts ja net ^^

Mögliches scheuern durch innen verlegte Züge am Gabelschaft.
Klappern der Züge im Unterrohr.
 Dampfer vor Dreck schützen.
 Gabelpuffer bei dualcrown richtig montieren -> dellengefahr.
Unterrohr Schutz am besten aus Farben.


----------



## Dennis88 (11. April 2014)

Also größe S gut?!?!

Bevor man das erste mal den rahmen aufbaut, wirklich alle lager fetten?
Machen die commencal leute das etwa nicht?

Wie meinst du das mit dem unterrohrschutz aus farben????

Und die züge im rahmen mit heizungsrohrdämmung abdämmen/ ummanteln oder wie????

Ist der originale mudguard zum schutz des dämpfer gut?


----------



## peeeti (11. April 2014)

Carbon nicht Farben. Das Handy andert das um. 
Natürlich S 
 Ja mit Rohr ISO.
K a hab den originalen Mudguard net.
 Ich hab die Dicken Hauptlager nochmal nachgefettet. Nur aufpassen beim zusammen schrauben. Fast das Gewinde zerlegt da man es genau treffen muss ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis88 (11. April 2014)

Woher bekomme ich solch ein carbon unterrohrschutz???


----------



## peeeti (11. April 2014)

Wie wäre es mal mit Google? Aber gib dir Nen tip. Die Firma heißer rockguardz


----------



## Dennis88 (11. April 2014)

Auf jeden fall schon mal vielen dank...


Ps: benötigt jemand einen neuen fox dhx rc4 aus einem commencal v3???


----------



## Juzo (11. April 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Wer fährt von euch ein Vivid rc2? Was für eine Feder habt ihr verbaut bei welchem Gewicht?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.



350er bei 75kg nackt, ca. 80kg fahrfertig!


----------



## Nothing85 (12. April 2014)

Juzo schrieb:


> 350er bei 75kg nackt, ca. 80kg fahrfertig!


 Was hast du für Buchsen drin? 
Im Torque damals hatte ich die von Huber. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Juzo (12. April 2014)

kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, da der vorbesitzer den dämpfer verbaut hat!
sind aber keine huber!
ich würd aber gleich welche von huber nehmen!

btw! hat werd die maße von der sattelstütze und klemme (V3)?
kann die nächsten tage nicht selbst messen...


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. April 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem Downhiller, da ich ca. 2m lang bin gestaltet sich die Suche als etwas schwierig, da ich auch keine 4000€ ausgeben will. Den Thread habe ich schonmal durchstöbert, manche meinen, dass L bei 184cm super passt, andere kommen auch mit 193 cm noch gut mit dem Rad zurecht. Natürlich empfindet das jeder anders, generell würde mich mal interessieren, ob das Rad im Vergleich zu anderen DH bikes (z.B. Specialized Demo) eher klein ausfällt?
Im Internet konnte ich keinen Stack Wert finden. Der Reach scheint 420mm zu sein, was meiner Einschätzung nach relativ kurz ist. 
Wäre euch für objektive Ratschläge oder Einschätzungen echt dankbar!

Gruß
Max


----------



## peeeti (16. April 2014)

Ist groß.
Vor allem mit langer Kettenstrebe


----------



## Diegurke (16. April 2014)

Ich fahr M bei 174cm und finds vom reach eher kurz! Radstand ist je nach Einstellung mittel bis lang.  

V3 (L) Reach: 420 Radstand: 1213-1228
Demo (L) Reach: 447 Radstand: 1208
Session (L) Reach: 419-423 Radstand: 1209-1206
Rage (L) Reach: 432 Radstand: 1215


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2014)

Bei 2m würde ich eher nach einem Custom Rahmen Ausschau halten, Nicolai z.B.


----------



## peeeti (16. April 2014)

Session XL geht doch auch. 
Muss man nicht unbedingt costum Rahmen haben. Ausser dem is Nen L bei 2eter verspielter


----------



## Juzo (16. April 2014)

fahr bei 1.80 ein M!
reach soll 395 sein! sitz aber genauso gut wie auf dem demo in M, welches glaub 420-430 hat!!
also am besten ist es, wie bei jedem rad, mal probe sitzen!!


----------



## Jussi (16. April 2014)

V3 ist definitiv kurz!
Ich bin 1,80 und war am überlegen L zu nehmen.
Bei 2m Custom oder vielleicht ein V10.... wäre so mein Vorschlag


----------



## peeeti (17. April 2014)

Jeder sagt was anderes ^^
Naja musst halt mal Probe sitzen...


----------



## race_face22 (17. April 2014)

Hey Commencal Freunde,

meins ist jetzt auch endlich mal fahrfertig, war schon in Samerberg, geht ab wie Sau und bin voll zufrieden.




 



2013er V3 mit DHX RC4 mit 500er Titanfeder, Fox 40 Float, Saint Kurbel, X0 Schaltwerk, Easton Havoc 35 Lenker/Vorbau, Avid Code mit Hope Floating Scheiben, Hope Pro 2 40T auf Spank Spike 28, Wellgo Mag Pedale, Chromag Sattel, Bontrager Stütze, Schwalbe Nr. 13 Schläuche und Minion Drahtreifen.

Derzeit hats ca 16,9kg

Möchte noch eine E13 LG1R Kurbel, andere Pedale, andere Stütze und Hope Bremsen, leider hat das Geld am Ende dann noch nicht mehr gereicht, will es aber im Laufe der Saison noch nachrüsten.


Und zur Größenfrage die hier jemand gestellt hat:

Hab mit dem Downhillsport richtig angefangen mit einem Session 88 in M, bin 187cm. Bin damit auch gut zurecht gekommen, vor allem am Anfang da es halt einfacher zu fahren ist wie eins mit sehr langem Radstand, da hat die Körpergröße nicht viel damit zu tun, die Oberrohrlänge sollte jedoch schon halbwegs passen. Wenn man eher mehr Bikepark fährt ist ein kleineres Bike auch besser. Wenn man aber wirklich Downhillstrecken (steil, ruppig) fahren will ist ein größeres Bike sicher sinnvoller. Im Worldcup fahren auch große Typen wie zb. Peaty oder Minaar, die spielen halt viel am Vorbau herum das es für sie passt. Ein SC V10 ist sicher eine gute Wahl für einen großen Menschen jedoch sehr teuer, auch gebraucht!

Am besten ist aber sicher einfach ausprobieren, ich kann nach 50m am Parkplatz schon sagen ob mir das Bike zusagt oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (17. April 2014)

Jeder hat ne FOX 40 .... ich will auch eine -.-


----------



## Jussi (17. April 2014)

Sei froh das du keine hast ;-)
500er Feder? Wie schwer bist du?


----------



## peeeti (17. April 2014)

Hab ne 2011 Boxxer WC ... aber so ne 40er Krone schaut schon schön massiv aus


----------



## race_face22 (17. April 2014)

Bin froh, dass ich ne Forty hab. Hatte davor die 2010er und hatte noch nie Probleme, die float funktioniert gleich gut wie das 2010er Modell, nur der große Gewichtsunterscheid ist halt von Vorteil.
@Jussi 
Bin gute 90 kg schwer, ich hatte die 500er schon in meinem Session und da hat sie gut funktioniert und bis jetzt im V3 auch keine Probleme, weder beim Sag noch beim Fahrverhalten. Jedoch glaube ich, dass es eine 450er auch tun würde, bin nur noch nicht dazu gekommen die 450er vom Kumpel einzubauen.


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (19. April 2014)

Von euch fährt doch irgendjemand den Hope Steuersatz im V3?
Wollte ich mir auch grade zulegen, nur finde ich keinen, der ins V3 passt.
Oben bräuchte ich ne Lagerschale mit 46mm und unten mit 52mm.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Die Commencal Lagerschalen will ich nicht nochmal fahren.


----------



## nullstein (19. April 2014)

Wie kommst du denn auf diese Maße? Das V3 braucht oben ZS44 und unten ZS56.


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (19. April 2014)

Eben nicht. Ich hab hier schon zwei ZS44-ZS56 Steuersätze liegen, die nicht passen.
Mein Steuerrohr hat oben einen Innendurchmesser von 46mm und unten von 52mm.
Das sind die beschissensten Maße, die man sich einfallen lassen kann, weils dafür so gut wie keine Steuersätze gibt.


----------



## lantenhammer (19. April 2014)

Hier mal meins. Seid gestern ist eine ethirteen Kurbel drinnen


----------



## jopefu (21. April 2014)

Die ersten V3 Rahmen haben die Lagerschalen noch zum Lenkwinkel verstellen danach wurde das Steuerrohr überarbeitet.
Hab auch eins der Ersten Generation.


----------



## HolziMSP (21. April 2014)

Servus,
fahre aktuell ein V2, habe jetzt alle Lager getauscht, hab aber immernoch Spiel im Hinterbau. Keine Ahnung wo genau das Problem ist.
Aber die eigentliche Frage ist:
Habt ihr am V3 auch Probleme mit den Lagern? Beim V2 war das Hauptlager ja schon recht anfällig!
Und gibt es eurer Meinung nach irgendwelche Fehlkonstruktionen am V3? 
Das System an der Steckachse vom V2 finde ich z.B. sehr seltsam 

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (24. April 2014)

Hallo, 
Habe ein Problem mit meinem V3 und zwar klingt es so als ob irgendwo ein Lager Spiel hat. Jedoch kann ich keines feststellen. Die Schrauben sind auch alle fest. Jedoch wenn ich das Rad am Sattel hoch nehme (5-10 cm) und fallen lasse klingt es als ob irgendwo Spiel ist. Hinterrad ist auch fest...
Zur Info. 
Ich habe den Dämpfer gewechselt. Jetzt ist ein Vivid rc2 drin mit Huber Buchsen. An den Aufnahmepunkten konnte ich auch kein Spiel feststellen. 
Würde wenn es hilft auch nochmal ein Video davon machen aber vielleicht hatte das Problem schon mal jemand im V3. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Nothing85 (24. April 2014)

Kleiner Zusatz...
Hat vielleicht jemand alle Maße für die Lager oder einen Link...wollte die liegen haben bevor ich die anderen ausbaue...
Danke


----------



## peeeti (24. April 2014)

Ich hab eher ein Problem damit, dass ich immer denke, dass mein CC40 Steuersatz nicht richtig sitzt und wackelt. Obwohl ich es ganz fest angepresst habe und mit der Schraube von dem Krallendeckel fixiert etc...

Fehlerquellen?


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (24. April 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Kleiner Zusatz...
> Hat vielleicht jemand alle Maße für die Lager oder einen Link...wollte die liegen haben bevor ich die anderen ausbaue...
> Danke



Bei mir ging grad ne Bestellung für Lager raus.
Ich hab zwar eins der ersten Modelle, aber die Maße dürften sich nicht geändert haben:
Hauptrahmen-Hinterbau: 6804(RL) - 2x
Schwinge und Hinterbau sind alle die gleichen Lager: 6902-2(RS) - 6x
Hab die original ausgeschlagenen Lager grad vor mir liegen und direkt abgeschrieben.


----------



## Nothing85 (24. April 2014)

Vielen Dank. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Jussi (26. April 2014)

Was soll denn RL heißen?
RS ist die Abdichtung, heißt mit Gummiabdichtung, macht immer RS/2RS Lager rein!


----------



## Nothing85 (26. April 2014)

Davon ging ich aus und wurden bestellt. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## jopefu (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo hier mal wieder mein V3 mit ein paar neuen Teilen.


----------



## Juzo (1. Mai 2014)

top!
wie ist die gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (2. Mai 2014)

Weiß jemand von euch was der Originale LRS aus dem V3 so grob wiegt? Wollte mir einen neuen zulegen der leichter ist. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand von euch einen LRS abzugeben oder einen Tipp für ein günstigen haltbaren LRS. Gern auch gebraucht. 
Gruß Henning. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Diegurke (2. Mai 2014)

Der orig LRS wiegt rund 2,4 Kg (+/- 50 g).


----------



## san_andreas (2. Mai 2014)

Also, 700g an den Rädern sparen ist kein Problem.


----------



## Nothing85 (2. Mai 2014)

Ja das weiß aber wollte keine Unsummen investieren. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Juzo (2. Mai 2014)

dt swiss 240s, notubes ztr flow ex, dt Swiss areolite und Prolock alu nippel. Kostet 850-900 bei 1725 gramm!
wobei die speichen 3,75€ pro stück kosten und nur geringfügig leichter sind!!
ansonsten hope pro2 evo, notubes ztr flow ex, standard speichen und alu nippel <2000g für 450-500€!
(kosten nur für material)


----------



## Diegurke (2. Mai 2014)

Mein LRS wiegt 1850 g und kostet 480 €. Aufgebaut von einen LRbauer der auch im Forum vertreten ist.
Erste Version war Hope mit WTB i25. Leider musste ich die i25 nach 5-6 Monaten am HR tauschen (tragischer Fall von Beulenpest) und fahre seit zwei Monaten die Subrosa. Bis Dato noch keine Dellen....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juzo (2. Mai 2014)

480€ aufgebaut? super!!
kumpel hat mir letztens ne seite gezeigt, auf der man sich nen lrs zusammenstellen kann und aufgebaut bekommt! ähnlich günstig!...ich frag ihn später mal!


----------



## Diegurke (2. Mai 2014)

"Seiten" zum zusammenstellen gibt es viele, ist aber oft nicht von Hand aufgebaut und in der Qualität relativ bescheiden! ... wie gesagt, meiner ist Handarbeit und zu dem Preis fair.


----------



## Mr.A (2. Mai 2014)

oder die Hope Hoops mit ex721 bzw, flow ex > gibts immer wieder für unter 400.
Gewicht liegt je nach Felge zwischen ca. 1900 umd 2000g


----------



## Juzo (2. Mai 2014)

laut der seite werden sie von hand aufgebaut!...
wie heißt der user, von dem du den lrs hast?


----------



## san_andreas (2. Mai 2014)

Speer Laufräder ! Tiptop und preislich ok.


----------



## Nothing85 (21. Mai 2014)

So habe Dämpfer, Buchsen, LRS und Bremsen getauscht dazu die zwei Hauptlager und ich habe immer noch so ein komisches Geräusch wenn ich das  HR auf den Boden fallen lasse. Als wenn irgendwo ein Lager mächtig Spiel hat. Habe alle Lager kontrolliert kann nirgends ein Hauch von Spiel feststellen. Die Schrauben sind auch alle so fest wie sie sollen. Bin echt Rat los?!?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## peeeti (21. Mai 2014)

Was haste mit deinem alten LRS gemacht?

Wegen deinem Problem k a.
Vllt sind es ja die kabel die innen verlegt sind?


----------



## Nothing85 (21. Mai 2014)

Ne das hört sich anders an. 
Den alten LRS habe ich noch aber da die Achse vom Hinterrad leicht verbogen oder sonst was ist bekommt man die steckachse nicht mehr ohne Gewalt rein und raus. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## peeeti (22. Mai 2014)

Achse is doch die Achse und Nabe ist die Nabe  Dann ist wohl eher die Nabe im A....

Dann weiss ichs auch net. Bei mir ist alles normal.


----------



## Nothing85 (22. Mai 2014)

Aber die Nabe hat doch auch eine Achse wo die Lager drauf sitzen oder wie nennt man das? 
Mh ich werde das mal beobachten. Ist auch nur wenn es von einer bestimmten höhe fällt. Wenn ich es von ca 30-40cm fallen lasse klingt es auch normal. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (22. Juni 2014)

Steht im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf


----------



## race_face22 (22. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,
brauche unbedingt einen Tipp wo ich ein Schaltauge für mein V3 her bekomm. Ich weiß das es schon öfter hier im Thread und im Forum darüber ging und habe schon gefühlt 100 Seiten durchgeklickt und mehrere Anfragen abgeschickt. Leider ohne Erfolg!! Alle gängigen Seiten wie CRC, commencal, Schaltauge.de .... hab ich schon durch. Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?
greez


----------



## jopefu (23. Juni 2014)

Hier der link von CRC.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...leur-hanger-commencal-supreme-v3/rp-prod69863


----------



## peeeti (23. Juni 2014)

Frag mich, wie man beim V3 nen Schaltauge kaputt bekommt. Kann ich mir gerade net so vorstellen.


----------



## CQB (23. Juni 2014)

Angesichts der Funktion die ein Schaltauge hat, solltest du dir es aber vorstellen können. Es sei denn man nutzt sein DH Rad um Einkaufen zu fahren, dann ist es denke ich schwer, sicher nicht unmöglich.


----------



## peeeti (23. Juni 2014)

Schau dir doch mal das Schaltauge an... da geht eher das ganze Schaltwerk kaputt als das Schaltauge.


----------



## Fekl (23. Juni 2014)

Hier mal mein neues Supreme FR - fast fertig. Leider nur ein Handyfoto.





Sagt mal was habt ihr für Druckstufeneinstellungen am Dämpfer eingestellt? Habe beim DHX RC2 die Lowspeeddruckstufe jetzt halb drin und denke da ginge sogar noch mehr..


----------



## CQB (23. Juni 2014)

Is doch aus Alu, 6061 Legierung T6 wärmebehandelt 280 N/mm. Allgemeiner Baustahl hat so um die 500 _N_/_mm_. 
Mein Ergebnis nach laienhafter Suche...


----------



## peeeti (23. Juni 2014)

wenn dann N / mm²...
Selbst wenn, sind 280 N / mm² mehr als was nen Schaltwerk aushält.
Bei x9 ist z.B. eine Schraube mit Sollbruchstelle eingeschraubt die bei na Sicherheit von x bricht bevor die zulässige Spannung vom Schaltauge erreicht wird. Schraube is billiger als nen Schaltauge.
Man kann sich eigentlich nur das Schaltauge abreißen wenn man direkten Steinkontakt hat (das ist schwer) oder man so ein stabiles Schaltwerk hat, das es das Schaltauge mitnimmt. Letzte Möglichkeit (was beim V3 nicht der Fall ist), dass das Schaltauge scheiße konstruiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diegurke (23. Juni 2014)

Geh einfach fahren, dann wirst du vielleicht auch mal praktische Erfahrung sammeln 
Ich brauch 1-2 Schaltaugen pro Jahr; Schaltwerk ist immer heil geblieben. Oft verbiegt sich das Teil ja nur, aber gerade biegen ist nicht immer möglich....


----------



## peeeti (23. Juni 2014)

an praktische Erfahrung mangelt es mir sicher nicht!
Muss ich eher fragen, kannste net fahren das du 1-2 Schaltaugen im Jahr brauchst?


----------



## Diegurke (23. Juni 2014)

Hast ja recht, ich bin leider nicht so gesegnet beim Eisdielenwheelie wie du. Und weil es so viele Deppen wie mich gibt, verkaufen die Hersteller die Dinger wie geschnitten Brot.


----------



## peeeti (23. Juni 2014)

Jub, war damit zwar noch nie wo anders als in den Bergen, aber da gibts wohl auch Eisdielen. Kenn keinen der letzte und diese Saison sich ein Schaltauge zerlegt hat aus meinen 20 Leuten die mit richtig Downhill fahren. nur Schaltwerke. Also machste wohl was falsch. Aber dafür bekommt halt Commencal Geld und kurbelst die Wirtschaft an


----------



## CQB (23. Juni 2014)

hat doch nix mit Erfahrung zu tun, wenn dir nen großer Stein dagegen springt isses halt so und auf ner richtigen DH Strecke kann es auch schnell mal passieren das ein Fels im Weg ist. Ist halt einfach pech... Wenn es dich nicht schlafen lässt dann schick doch mal ne Mail an Commencal und frag nach. Ich bin mir sicher das sich die Ingenieure was bei der Konstruktion gedacht haben. Oder bastel dir selbst eins aus Pappe? Das gibt dann bestimmt eher nach wie dein Schaltwerk


----------



## Diegurke (24. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht klärt peeti uns mal auf was seiner Meinung nach die Funktion eines Schaltauges ist! Ich dachte ein Schaltauge ist eine Sollbruchstelle, die zuerst nachgibt um die teureren Teile wie Schaltwerk und Rahmen zu schützen? 
Ich bin froh, dass das Teil gut funktioniert, so muss ich nicht unnötig die Wirtschaft ankurbeln und noch mehr Geld für das teurere Schaltwerke ausgeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (24. Juni 2014)

Blöd ist, dass es keine Sollbruchstelle am V3 Schaltwerk gibt.

Mir ist es beim V3 lieber, wenn das Schaltwerk in Ar*** geht als das Schaltauge, da dieses mit den Inserts verbunden ist und bei zu großer Belastung womöglich die Kettenstrebe/Rahmen zerstört (oder Inserts).

Aber wie immer passt der Spruch auf solche Posts von dir: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da sieht man eine Sollbruchstelle an einem normalen Schaltauge, von einem normalen MTB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hier gibt es keine Sollbruchstelle... Die Verjüngung unten ist nur eine Gewichtssparmassnahme, und begünstigt sogar noch die Steifigkeit. Flächenträgheits- und Torsionswiderstandsmoment.


----------



## Diegurke (24. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht schickst du deine technischen Erörterungen mal an die Herrn "Ingenieure" von Commencal!

Betreff: “Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal keine Schaltaugen konstruieren”
Frag bei der Gelegenheit noch nach passenden Schaltwerken, die brechen, bevor das "gewichtsoptimierte und zu steife" Schaltauge dir den Rahmen zerfetzt. 

Die sind dir sicher dankbar. Was meinst du wie viele Rahmen sonst auf Kulanz oder auf Gewährleistung getauscht werden müssen, wenn einer die “falsche”  Schaltwerk-Schaltauge-Kombi fährt?
BTW meins ist genau an der Verjüngung gerissen, hab ich aber Glück gehabt, dass deine Theorie grad Urlaub hatte...


----------



## peeeti (24. Juni 2014)

Mit nen Dummen zu diskutieren, ist wie gegen eine Wand zureden  Ist mir die Zeit zu schade. Aber dir noch viel Spaß beim Schaltaugen zersemmeln.
Ich studier ja nicht umsonst ein Ingenieursstudiengang.

BTW wenn dus schon 5 mal gerade gebogen hast, wirds sicher an der Verjüngung reißen  entstehen ja auch überhaupt keine Schubspannungen in einem verbogenen Werkstück .... NEEEEIIIIINNN


----------



## race_face22 (24. Juni 2014)

Oje, meine Frage hat ja fast einen Aufstand entfacht!
Erstmal hab ich jetzt bei Commencal zwei Schaltaugen bestellt, sie haben die Dinger auch erst heute wieder bekommen. Und @jopefu, ich habe geschrieben, dass ich schon bei CRC geschaut habe und das Schaltauge aus deinem Link hab ich auch schon gesehen, ist aber nicht lieferbar, trotzdem danke.
Und zu eurer Diskussion, meiner Meinung nach hat das Schaltauge sehr wohl eine "Sollbruchstelle" bzw Schwachstelle bevor man größeren Schaden am Rahmen oder Inserts hat, siehe Bild, und zwar wo es am dünnsten ist und das ist beim Gewinde/Bohrung fürs Schaltwerk. Passiert ist es auf einer DH-Strecke wo es mich leicht gelegt hat. Hab dann kurz das Bike gecheckt weil es ganz nett rumgeschleudert wurde, konnte aber keinen Defekt feststellen. Bin dann noch ein mal gefahren und bei einem Schaltvorgang hat sich dann das Schaltwerk gelöst und hat sich um die Kassette und Speichen gewickelt.
Also vermute ich, dass ein starker Schlag von rechts oben oder direkt auf die Halterung des Schaltwerks, dies verursacht hat.
Außerdem ists mir lieber wenn das Schaltauge abreist als das fünf mal teurere Schaltwerk. Außerdem würde ich sagen, dass wenn man bei einem Stein hängen bleibt eher nur das Schaltwerk zerstört wird und so wie in meinem Fall das Rad flach irgendwo drauf geflogen ist eher das Schaltauge größeren Kräften ausgesetzt ist.

greez robi


----------



## peeeti (24. Juni 2014)

Immerhin bestättigst du die Theorie, dass das Schaltwerk schneller kaputt geht als das Schaltauge... und so wies Aussieht hat dir das gerissene Schaltauge auch nicht dein Schaltwerk heil gelassen.


----------



## CQB (24. Juni 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Immerhin bestättigst du die Theorie, dass das Schaltwerk schneller kaputt geht als das Schaltauge... und so wies Aussieht hat dir das gerissene Schaltauge auch nicht dein Schaltwerk heil gelassen.



Er bestätigt aber auch die Theorie, dass das Schaltauge eine Sollbruchstelle hat und wiederlegt somit den ganzen Humbug den du hier geschrieben hast.


----------



## peeeti (24. Juni 2014)

Sollbruchstelle im Gewinde? Ganz was neues.
Das ist wie damals die Hexenverbrennungen ... sobald man was nicht versteht wird es als Humbug abgetan.


----------



## Diegurke (24. Juni 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Sollbruchstelle im Gewinde? Ganz was neues.
> Das ist wie damals die Hexenverbrennungen ... sobald man was nicht versteht wird es als Humbug abgetan.




Gleiches gilt auch für dich peeeti; deine Anmaßungen, Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen lassen dich alles andere als kompetent wirken.



peeeti schrieb:


> ..Muss ich eher fragen, kannste net fahren..





peeeti schrieb:


> Aber wie immer passt der Spruch auf solche Posts von dir: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten!"
> ...Flächenträgheits- und Torsionswiderstandsmoment....





peeeti schrieb:


> Mit nen Dummen zu diskutieren
> 
> BTW wenn dus schon 5 mal gerade gebogen hast..


----------



## CQB (24. Juni 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Sollbruchstelle im Gewinde? Ganz was neues.
> Das ist wie damals die Hexenverbrennungen ... sobald man was nicht versteht wird es als Humbug abgetan.



Stimmt, das kann nicht sein (robi hat seins da extra vorher angesägt) und Commencal, Intense, Rocky Mountain, Transition, Morewood und co. bekommen es nicht gebacken Schaltaugen zu Konstruiren die ihre funktion erfüllen. Das ist bestimmt eine riesige Verschwörung !!! OMG wir sind nirgendwo mehr sicher xD


----------



## peeeti (24. Juni 2014)

Wer hat den hier angefangen mit Eisdielen Fahrer?


Diegurke schrieb:


> Hast ja recht, ich bin leider nicht so gesegnet beim Eisdielenwheelie wie du.



Also komm mir nicht mit Beleidigung.

Und was ist an der Aussage bitte falsch das ein T Träger ein gutes Flachenträgheitsmoment gegen Biegung hat und ein angemessenen Widerstand gegen Torsion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race_face22 (24. Juni 2014)

HAHA, hier gehts ab!
Schaltaugen sind sicher im DH eines *der* Verschleisteile neben Felgen, Schaltwerke etc.. Da wo es mir gebrochen ist, ist mMn einfach der schwächste Teil und das Material ist zwar Fahrrad typisch leicht aber eben halt auch weniger stabil. Ob das jetzt wirklich als Sollbruchstelle gedacht ist oder nicht weis ich nicht, ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt egal.


----------



## Diegurke (24. Juni 2014)

Verdreh nicht die Reihenfolge, dass war eine Reaktion auf deine hochnäsige Unterstellung



peeeti schrieb:


> ...
> Muss ich eher fragen, kannste net fahren das du 1-2 Schaltaugen im Jahr brauchst?



"Also komm mir nicht mit Beleidigung."....lustig, dass du das sagst. Ich lass dein niveaulose Zitat einfach mal so stehen:


peeeti schrieb:


> Mit nen Dummen zu diskutieren, ist wie ...



Wenn du wirklich glaubst, dass Commencal sein Schaltauge konstruktiv verstärkten wollte und deshalb diese Verjüngung eingefügt hat, dann frag bei Commencal nach. Wird dir das da bestätigt, dann entschuldige ich mich bei dir, dass ich deine Kompetenz in Frage gestellt habe... 

Ansonsten denke ich hier ist alles, wenn auch ironisch, gesagt...


CQB schrieb:


> Stimmt, ..Commencal.... und co. bekommen es nicht gebacken Schaltaugen zu Konstruiren die ihre funktion erfüllen. Das ist bestimmt eine riesige Verschwörung !!! OMG wir sind nirgendwo mehr sicher xD


----------



## peeeti (24. Juni 2014)

Macht doch kein Sinn alles als massives Aluminium Stück zu haben? Der Rahmen besteht auch aus Rohren und nicht aus einem Aluminiumblock.
Wieso nicht beim Schaltauge 5g sparen. Und billiger is es für die auch.

"Geh einfach fahren, dann wirst du vielleicht auch mal praktische Erfahrung sammeln "
das ist eine indirekte Beleidigung... also haste wohl doch angefangen. Ist mir auch egal. Von mir aus kannste mich auch im Geiste kreuzigen und umbringen what ever ... is mir ziemlich wurst.


----------



## Diegurke (24. Juni 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> "Geh einfach fahren, dann wirst du vielleicht auch mal praktische Erfahrung sammeln "



Das Smiley sagt doch wie es gemeint war



peeeti schrieb:


> das ist eine indirekte Beleidigung...


Nein, das ist deine Interpretation; siehe Smiley. Hast selber gesagt, dass dir diese Erfahrung fehlt.....

Ich finde, dass du dich ab dem Moment, indem Kraftausdrücke wie "Fresse halten" und "dumm" fallen als angehender Ingenieur selber diskreditiert hast.


----------



## Matz85 (24. Juni 2014)

Hui hier gehts ja ab...
Bin neu...hier mal meins!!!

Ein billiges V3 hauptsächlich mit Teilen meines 2007er Supreme´s
aufgebaut die Kefü fehlt noch

weder porn...noch leicht
aba trotzdem super Bike


----------



## HolziMSP (24. Juni 2014)

Was für eine Sinnlose Diskussion!
Sollbruchstelle hin oder her, FAKT IST:
Von Zeit zu Zeit zerstört man eben mal ein Schaltauge wenn man ein wenig Gas gibt!

Und jetzt spart euch den Atem und schont eure Herzen


----------



## santacruzer71 (29. Juni 2014)




----------



## santacruzer71 (29. Juni 2014)

Hier mal mein neues um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen.


----------



## Nothing85 (30. Juni 2014)

Hier mal meins (ja ich habe es noch  ) in Action. 






Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CQB (1. Juli 2014)

Sieht irgentwie leicht nach nem hangup aus ^^


----------



## Diegurke (1. Juli 2014)

santacruzer71 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 302117



Das ist ein 650b oder? Hast du es mal gewogen, laut HP hat es nur 16,2 Kg.
Gruß


----------



## santacruzer71 (1. Juli 2014)

Meins hat inkl.Pedale , Gr.L
17,4kg


----------



## Xah88 (3. Juli 2014)

santacruzer71 schrieb:


> Meins hat inkl.Pedale , Gr.L
> 17,4kg


Echt ? Meins ist locker bei 19kg 


Aber zurück zum Thema -> Hier mal (hauptsächlich) unsere Supremes:


(Wenn es gefällt, wäre ein Like natürlich klasse)

Schicke Grüße euch,

Alex


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juli 2014)

Was wiegt den der Rahmen, dass man da bei 19kg landet ?


----------



## a_k52 (3. Juli 2014)

Mein 2012er Rahmen o. Dämpfer (M) liegt bei 4.25kg.
Lt. Webseite wiegt das Komplettrad bei 17.9kg in der günstigsten Ausstattung.
Ich hab meins komplett noch nicht gewogen, aber ich denke mal das dürfte hinkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleCharles (3. Juli 2014)

Dann sind ja 19kg nicht unrealistisch bei einem zünftigen Satz Pedale und einem etwas robusterem LR-Satz mit irgendwelchen dicken Schlappen drauf...


----------



## Xah88 (3. Juli 2014)

Also vielleicht habe ich ja falsch gewogen (Personenwaage) ?!

Ich habe halt:
- vorne eine Supra D und hinten eine Spank Stiffy (die ist schwer)
- Boxxer R2C2 (da ginge mit einer Worldcup noch was)
- Conti Baron 2,5 (je 1,2kg)
- ist ein L -Rahmen

Ansonsten nichts auffälliges... Mit kommt der Bock aber auch auf jeden Fall recht schwer vor...


----------



## Diegurke (3. Juli 2014)

Auf der Commencal HP steht für den schwarz anodisierten Rahmen 3850 g... Die anderen 4000 g....
Meines von 2012 (BJ 2011?) mit der alten geschweißten Wippe wiegt rund 4700 g ohne Dämpfer, die neuere Wippe bringt geschätzt  +/- 200g...
Wenn es stimmt , wäre das V3 ja ein Leichtgewicht geworden.


----------



## Nothing85 (6. Juli 2014)

Hier mal mein neuer Unterrohr Schutz. Etwas schwer aber effektiv. 






Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juli 2014)

Wie bist du mit den XT Bremsen zufrieden ?


----------



## peeeti (6. Juli 2014)

Jetzt mal einfach so in die Runde ... bin momentan auf Muddy Marys... aber da diese ja durch Magic Marys ersetzt werden wollte ich mir für mein 2ten LRS mal andere Schlappen besorgen. Was fahrt ihr so? Grip? Abrieb? Preis etc.?


----------



## Nothing85 (6. Juli 2014)

Habe die XT Bremsen bis jetzt an jedem Rad gehabt und mein Fazit lautet immer wieder top. Für 150€ bekommt man eine super Bremse die leicht zu entlüften ist. Hatte sie am Enduro in Saalbach und bis jetzt haben sie mich nicht im Stich gelassen. Habe sie für Touren am Hardtail und auch dort keine Probleme. Hatte erst mit den Saint geliebäugelt aber das Geld war mir dann doch zu schade zumal mir die XT einfach ausreicht. 

Zum Profil....auf dem Commencal muss mal demnächst auch was neues her. Am Enduro fahre ich Baron und Rubber Queen in der BCC Mischung und würde die  Kombi auch sehr gern mal am Dh Rad testen. Andere Vorschläge sind willkommen.


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (9. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (9. Juli 2014)




----------



## spank_tobi (11. Juli 2014)

so,hier mal der derzeitge Stand 
inzwischen gab es paar kleinere updates:

Dämpfer: marzocchi moto c2r mit boost valve
Schaltwerk: shimano saint rdm 820
Trigger: sram x0
Kettenführung: shimano saint

so solls jetz im grunde genommen auch bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (29. Juli 2014)

So jetzt am Wochenende ist es so weit URLAUB steht an. Das Rad wurde dafür nochmal geputzt und eingestellt und hat neue Schlappen bekommen.


----------



## Xah88 (29. Juli 2014)

Hinten eine Rubberqueen ? Und das hält pannenfrei ?

(Baron an der Front fahre ich auch -> der beste Reifen !)


----------



## Nothing85 (29. Juli 2014)

Also hatte die Reifenkombi (nur in 2,3) letztes Jahr an einem Torque. Mittlerweile sind sie an einem Fr Hardtail und ich habe bis dato noch keinen Platten verzeichnen müssen. Das war bei den Minions, die vorher drauf waren anders. Und ich denke mal das die 2,5 Version ihren Job machen wird ansonsten fliegt sie halt wieder runter. Kann ja nach der Woche mal berichten.


----------



## santacruzer71 (30. Juli 2014)

Hätte ein Supreme 650B im Bikemarkt abzugeben.


----------



## Nothing85 (3. August 2014)

So ersten Tag in Saalbach gut überlebt. Ein stürzt war dabei der etwas heftig auf den Schädel eingeschlagen hat aber ich denk morgen gehts weiter. Finde das commencal etwas überdimensioniert hier aber macht trotzdem Mords Spaß.


----------



## Matz85 (5. August 2014)

Gute Reise!...


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (6. August 2014)

So meine Herren, 
war schön mit euch, aber leider muss ich euch verlassen.
Echt nur ungern, aber es muss sein.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/431288-commencal-v3-world-cup-raw


----------



## Dennis88 (12. August 2014)

Hey und hallo an alle,

Ich habe da mal eine frage welche mich bald verrückt macht....

Ich habe mir ein 2012 commencal v3 rahmen gekauft und möchte mir den so langsam aufbauen....

Jetzt kommt das problem mit dem innenlager/kurbel...

Welche kurbelbreite muss ich mir kaufen? Ich lese immer was von 83 mm doch wenn ich meine rahmenbreite messe komme ich auf 106 mm. (Siehe bild)
Welche innenlager muss ich fahren mit welchem standart.

Hilfe, ich bin verwirrt....;-)

Könnt ihr mir damit helfen?

Ich wollte eigentlich mit die sram x0 dh oder e13 lg1r kaufen...
Oder habt ihr bessere ideen...

Danke


----------



## Dennis88 (12. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matz85 (12. August 2014)

Im 2012er Techbook steht BB92
hab ich auch im 2011er
Hab das hier genommen... macht nen soliden Eindruck
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CNz8msn4jcACFY_ItAodsw8A3g

Es werden ja nur die Lagerschalen eingepresst.
Fahre eine Zee Kurbel mit 165mm Kurbelarmlänge Gut & Günstig in meinen Augen
macht aber optisch nicht soviel her .


----------



## Nothing85 (12. August 2014)

Ich habe eins von Race Face BB92 mit einer Saint Kurbel. Aber ohne diese plastik Hülse.


----------



## Orgi23 (13. August 2014)

Was sagt ihr.........
V3 2012,Schwarz gepulvert + Custom Decals in Rot von SCHNEIDWERK

RS Boxxer WC

RS Kage

Avid Code

X0,X9

uvm........


----------



## Nothing85 (14. August 2014)

Hat definitiv bessere Fotos verdient...


----------



## Orgi23 (14. August 2014)

Hast recht. Kommen noch!


----------



## Orgi23 (15. August 2014)

*Aber jetzt noch ein Versuch......

Was sagt ihr!!??!?!!









 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (15. August 2014)

Also Rahmen ist sehr geil geworden aber an der Gabel ist für mein Geschmack zu viel Rot. Zum Beispiel der Rest vom Boxxer da wären vielleicht nur rote Umrandungen ganz geil gekommen.


----------



## Matz85 (16. August 2014)

Ich finds auch gut...mal eine andere Farbkombi als die Standarts
Würde auch 1-2 aufkleber entfernen aba in echt wirkt es bestimmt anders.

p.s.	rasier dir mal die Beine...die arme Kurbel & welche Lenkerbreite fährst du??


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (17. August 2014)

Hey Leute. 
Würdet ihr bei einer Größe von 1,80m eher zu einem M oder L Supreme DH V3 raten?
Hatte ein Demo und ein M9 jeweils in M und hätte beide fast eher in L nehmen können. Gibt es ggf. Jemand in der Umgebung von Stuttgart der mich mal auf seinem V3 Probesitzen lässt?

Grüße


----------



## Orgi23 (17. August 2014)

1.80 da würd ich L nehmen. A bissi größer schadet sicher nicht. Bekommst mehr laufruhe......bin voher mit 1.76 ein Session in L gefahren und jetzt das V3 in M. Da Ist das oberrohr um 1.5cm kürzer als beim session. Gewöhnungsbedürftig aber ok.
Wie man es mag. Kleiner Rahmen ist geil aber ein größerer auch. 
Außerdem kannst dir beim V3 mit Angelset......Vorbau......und Hinterad (längenverstellbar + 1cm ca.)aus einem M ein L zaubern. 

Aber probier es aus.

Lg Orgi


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (17. August 2014)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Nothing85 (17. August 2014)

Hätte meins in M abzugeben mit allem Zubehör zum verstellen vom Radstand.


----------



## Stoertebiker (18. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Mein Bruder zieht in Erwägung sich ein V3 zu kaufen ... wird wohl nen gebrauchtes werden, da er ein begrenztes Budget hat.
Da ich bis jetzt nur Luftgefederte Bikes hatte und er eins mit Coil haben will wissen wir jedoch nicht genau welche Federn die Richtigen für ihn wären. 
Am liebsten hätte er nen Rock Sox Fahrwerk ...
Also ne Boxxer mit Kage oder Vivid ...
Er ist glaub ich knapp über 180cm groß und wiegt ca 85 kg.
Welche Federstärken würdet ihr da empfehlen oder welche passen da am besten?
LG Störte


----------



## Stoertebiker (18. August 2014)

Welche Rahmengröße würde denn wohl passen?
ich glaub so etwa 183 oder 184 müsste er sein ...


----------



## Nothing85 (18. August 2014)

Also ich habe fahr fertig 80kg und habe vor kurzem die gelbe Feder gegen eine rote getauscht (in der Boxxer). Beim vivid habe ich jetzt eine 350iger anstatt nur eine 300ter. 
Woher kommt dein Bruder denn evtl kann er ja mein Hobel mal Probe sitzen/fahren und evtl auch kaufen


----------



## Matz85 (19. August 2014)

Bin 1,81 und fahre ein V3 in M passt vom sitzen & Oberkörper sehr gut. 
Allerdings komme ich mit den Knien schon recht nahe an Gabelbrücke und Lenker.
Mir gefällt eine 350er Feder mit 82-85 Kg fahrfertig am besten (RS Vivid)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orgi23 (19. August 2014)

Bin 176 groß gesamt ca. 88kg fahr eine WC Boxxer und einen RS Kage Rc mit ner 400 Feder im V3 Größe M........Perfekt


----------



## spank_tobi (27. August 2014)

hey leute!

kann jmd eventuell mal ein bild von seinem v3 mit eingebauter kettenführung hochladen?
will mal sehen,wielang die schrauben sein müssen,weil dieses iscg05 Aufnahme doch ziemlich weit innen sitzt.
quasi wäre ein bild von "unten" ganz hilfreich

danke schon einmal


----------



## Sadem (2. September 2014)

Servus Spank_Tobi, ich mach mal heute abend nen bild. Ich hab ne E-13 Ke-Fü und beim Einbau hab ich alle Unterlegscheiben verwendet die dabei waren und damit passt es perfekt.


----------



## pazze84 (2. September 2014)

Tag die Herren,

ich bin gerade dabei mir ein V3 aufzubauen! Hatte vorher ein Liteville 901 als DH gefahren und hab mich in das Commencal V3 verliebt. Naja so ist es halt manchmal im Leben. 

Lange Rede kurze Frage. Ich suche noch so ein schicken selbstgebauten Fender hat noch jemand einen. Den Orginalen weiss ich wo ich diesen bekommen. 

Danke schonmal !!


----------



## Xah88 (5. September 2014)

Servus,

der (orginale) Steuersatz meines (2012ér) V3s geht mir auf die Nerven (ist so offen, dass sich ständig jeder Schmodder drin sammelt).

Hat jemand gute Tipps bezüglich eines neues Stuersatzes ? Und welche Maße muss ich für oben/unten beachten (ZS44 / 56, oder?)?

Freue mich über Infos/ Tipps...

Alex


----------



## spank_tobi (6. September 2014)

sammelt sich der dreck in der oberen oder unteren lagerschale?


----------



## Xah88 (6. September 2014)

Richtig...haue mir jetzt wohl den Sicpack Steuersatz rein...den habe ich schon im Meta ...gut ung günstig...


----------



## Jussi (7. September 2014)

Ich fahre den, bin super zufrieden, brauch jetzt nach zwei Jahren Einsatz einen neuen. Der Schlamm in Saalbach hat ihn gekillt 

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...o-Drop-in-IS42-28-6---IS42-30-Steuersatz.html


----------



## Xah88 (9. September 2014)

Kleines Update -> Wie bereits einer meiner Vorredner gesagt hat -> bei mir selbiges Problem.

Das Steuerrohr braucht 46/52 anstatt 44/56 (Techbook). Also wer auch einen 2012 Rahmen hat -> Augen auf beim Steuersatz-Kauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pazze84 (9. September 2014)




----------



## spank_tobi (10. September 2014)

Hier mal meins  bin seit knapp 1,5wochen stolzer besitzer eines v3's und das ding geht echt gut ab. Allerdings ist es ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## spank_tobi (11. September 2014)

Mal mit neuen felgendecals


----------



## Apeman (25. September 2014)

Hi, die leidige größenfrage...

ich bin 1,88 und kaufe mir das neue Supreme v3 Park! Jetzt ist die Frage, welche größe ich nemen sollte. (Probefahren ist ja leider noch nicht...)

Hatte davor ein Commencal Supreme DH V2 in L/XL. Das hat von der Größe super gepasst, der V3 Rahmen soll ja aber "kürzer" ausfallen oder?

Ps. Das hier


----------



## pazze84 (25. September 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> Hi, die leidige größenfrage...
> 
> ich bin 1,88 und kaufe mir das neue Supreme v3 Park! Jetzt ist die Frage, welche größe ich nemen sollte. (Probefahren ist ja leider noch nicht...)
> 
> ...




Ich würde dir zu einem L raten !! ich bin 1.80 und mir passt das M wie aus dem Leib geschnitten. Aber bei 1.88 kann ein M schon ein wenig zu kurz sein !! Gruß


----------



## Schabernacken (26. September 2014)

@Apeman Ich würd L empfehlen, bin selbst 1,90m und fahre nen L Rahmen, passt perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (26. September 2014)

Super Danke


----------



## Blue729 (12. Oktober 2014)

Nur meine Sichtweise, oder ist es wirklick so das Commencal eher ein Schattendasein führt im Gegensatz zu Specialized und Co? Doch warum eigentlich?

Habe vor ein paar Tagen mein V3 bekommen.
Endlich mal ein Bike mit innenverlegten Zügen, sieht nicht nur sauber aus sondern hier scheuert auch nix am Rahmen.
Auch die Lagerung: Nicht zu klein gewählt sondern halbwegs großzügige Lager und jede Schraube ist mit einer Nm Angabe versehen.
Vielleicht kein Leichtgewicht, aber dafür haltbar. Macht insgesamt einen sehr soliden Eindruck.


----------



## UncleCharles (12. Oktober 2014)

es gibt halt größere und kleinere firmen. Man sieht auch weniger von Banshee Bikes, Mondraker, Devinci, Rotwild, Dartmoor, Nicolai, Yeti usw. als man Specialized oder Trek oder sowas sieht. Zumindest gefühlt.

Und dann gab es lange Zeit noch irgendwie diese Verwirrung um den Import / Export wegen Andorra.


----------



## exkremento1980 (24. Oktober 2014)

spank_tobi schrieb:


> Hier mal meins  bin seit knapp 1,5wochen stolzer besitzer eines v3's und das ding geht echt gut ab. Allerdings ist es ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig


guten abend... wäre mehr als interessant zu erfahren, was genau so gewöhnungsbedürftig sein soll.... für etwaige auskunft bedanke ich mich im voraus..


----------



## spank_tobi (24. Oktober 2014)

exkremento1980 schrieb:


> guten abend... wäre mehr als interessant zu erfahren, was genau so gewöhnungsbedürftig sein soll.... für etwaige auskunft bedanke ich mich im voraus..



ich bin vorher das v2 gefahren. im vergleich zum v3,ist das v3 doch um einiges mehr downhill orientiert und es klebt förmlich am boden. das v2 war etwas verspielter und agiler. das v3 muss man echt richtig aktiv fahren. es macht jedenfalls richtig laune. man kann viel öfter die bremsen einfach offen lassen


----------



## exkremento1980 (24. Oktober 2014)

ja wie find ich denn das.. habe bereits sehr ähnliche aussagen aufgeschnappt und bin mir nicht so sicher, ob ich diese mag.. werd das ding probefahren müssen, um mir ein bild machen zu können.. 
was sehr interessant wäre, ist die tretlagerhöhe.. da habe ich nichts aussagekräftiges finden können, ausser dass diese tief sei.. für konkretere angaben wäre ich sehr verbunden..


----------



## spank_tobi (24. Oktober 2014)

also ich find es jetz nicht sooo krass tief. bin noch nie aufgesessen...


----------



## firesurfer (24. Oktober 2014)

V3 2013 + mehr blau


----------



## CommencalRyder (4. November 2014)

Meins!


----------



## pazze84 (4. November 2014)

Sieht nach Spass aus !!! Good Ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CommencalRyder (5. November 2014)

@pazze84 
jo danke...schöner sattel den du da hast....und die Gabel ist auch nicht schlecht.
habe mich von meiner doppelbrücke getrennt..die 36er auf 180mm reicht mir, da spar ich mal eben locker 600g.
kommt eben drauf an was man fährt


----------



## pazze84 (5. November 2014)

CommencalRyder schrieb:


> @pazze84
> jo danke...schöner sattel den du da hast....und die Gabel ist auch nicht schlecht.
> habe mich von meiner doppelbrücke getrennt..die 36er auf 180mm reicht mir, da spar ich mal eben locker 600g.
> kommt eben drauf an was man fährt



Ich fahr ja noch ein Last Herb 180


----------



## CommencalRyder (5. November 2014)

nice..habe mir auch überlegt noch zusätzlich nen slopestyler zu holen..nur das nötige Kleingeld fehlt mir noch


----------



## pazze84 (5. November 2014)

früher oder später wirst dein zweit bike haben . Warst du zufällig letztes wochenende in Beerfelden ?


----------



## CommencalRyder (5. November 2014)

ne..gehe in der regel bei uns in Düsseldorf biken.


----------



## kRoNiC (9. November 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> Hi, die leidige größenfrage...
> 
> ich bin 1,88 und kaufe mir das neue Supreme v3 Park! Jetzt ist die Frage, welche größe ich nemen sollte. (Probefahren ist ja leider noch nicht...)
> 
> ...



Hast du das Park schon erhalten?

Liebäugle auch gerade mit dem Park. Über die Rahmengröße bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.

Wisst Ihr ob Commencal etwas an der Geo zwischen 2012 und 2015 geändert hat?

Hatte mal ein 2012er V3 in M und das war sehr grenzwertig mit meinen 1,82


----------



## Apeman (9. November 2014)

[QUOTE="kRoNiC, post: 12455152, member: 869AM ]Hast du das Park schon erhalten?

Liebäugle auch gerade mit dem Park. Über die Rahmengröße bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.

Wisst Ihr ob Commencal etwas an der Geo zwischen 2012 und 2015 geändert hat?

Hatte mal ein 2012er V3 in M und das war sehr grenzwertig mit meinen 1,82[/QUOTE]

Hey, nein. Ist jetzt das meta am geworden. Da ich 70% hometrails fahre und im jahr nur maximal 10 Tage im bikepark unterwegs bin, hab ich mich jetzt doch für einen "Allrounder" entschieden. Reizen tut mich das Park aber weiterhin


----------



## MTB_Marco (9. November 2014)

Mein Racebike für 2015.
Hat einer von euch nen tipp wie ich den schaltzug durch den Hinterbau bekomme?
Ich bin schon am verzweifeln, vielleicht liegts auch an dieser Jagwire leitung ^^


----------



## MTB_Marco (9. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (10. November 2014)

Du hast beide noch nicht durch den Hinterbau gezogen ;-)
Ist fummelei, versuch mal mit nem dünnen Draht in die Leitung zu greifen und somit eine Führung zu schaffen.


----------



## MTB_Marco (10. November 2014)

ja bekomme meine neuen Bfo Bremsen erst morgen, muss erstmal abchecken wie man die entlüftet, hatte bis jetzt nur avid.
Gibts bei schaltzughüllen verschiedene dicken? dann selbst wenn ich nur die hülle von versuche durchzuschieben (vom schaltwerk aus) geht der keine 2 cm rein..


----------



## Jussi (10. November 2014)

Keine Ahnung denke nicht.
Könnte mir vorstellen das du an der Schweißnaht hängen bleibst.
Kannst auch mal versuchen einen Draht komplett durchzufummeln und daran die Leitung befestigen und durchziehen.


----------



## Sadem (10. November 2014)

Hey ja das is fummelig. Bremsleitung war aber noch nerviger. Nimm einen dünnen stabilen Draht (ich hab so einen Kleiderbügel von der Wäscherei zerbogen) und schieb den durch den Kanal. Wenn das durch is nimm Klebeband und kleb den Zug an den draht. Schön feste! Und dann langsam durchziehen. Sollte klappen. Des weiteren, wenn der Zug von der einen Seite ned rein geht, versuch es mal in der anderen Richtung. Is schon ein hartes Gefummel.


----------



## MTB_Marco (10. November 2014)

Ok alles klar danke , ich werd mal ein Feedback geben wenn ich Erfolg hatte


----------



## Jussi (10. November 2014)

Viel Erfolg  und immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (10. November 2014)

Warum nicht mit Staubsauger und Faden?
Den Faden durchsaugen, an die Leitung "kleben", durchziehen, fertig.


----------



## Xah88 (10. November 2014)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem Supreme (und seinem Schwesterchen):


----------



## spank_tobi (11. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute!
Kann mir vorstellen, dass hier schon tausend mal darüber geschrieben wurde.
Mich würde es trotzdem interessieren, was ihr so für steuersätze fahrt?
Ich selber habe derzeit einen von cane creek drin. Er ist zwar so ganz gut, allerdings nervt es mich,dass das obere Lager kein abgedichtetes industriellager ist.

Weiß jmd auch,was das v3 überhaupt für ein Maß für die steuersätze hat?

Danke schonmal!

Lg Tobi


----------



## siggi985 (11. Dezember 2014)

Schau mal hier im Techbook 2013 http://www.commencal-bikes.de/index.php?site=downloads 
Sollte glaub ich ZS44 oben und ZS56 unten sein  Fahre in meinen Bikes Reset-Racing Steuersätze. Kosten zwar einiges aber sind perfekt gedichtet und haben noch nie Probleme gemacht


----------



## Xah88 (11. Dezember 2014)

Nur als Hinweis -> Messen ist im Zweifel besser. Bei meinem 2012ér stimmten die im Techbook angegeben Maße NICHT.


----------



## spank_tobi (11. Dezember 2014)

Also ein direktes Problem habe ich auch nicht mit den cane creek steuersatz. 
Er ist nur nicht ganz so einfach zu warten, wie ein steuersatz mit abgedichteten lagern. 

In Sachen messen- diese Zahl nach dem "zs..." bedeutet ja eigentlich nur den Durchmesser des steuerrohres,oder?
Wenn mich nichts täuscht, dann habe ich ein 2012er v3  :-/


----------



## Dennis88 (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem orginalem mudguard für den commencal v3 rahmen.
Er kann gebraucht oder neu sein bzw gegen einen nachbau in guter qualität habe ich auch nichts...;-) 

Wenn einer von euch einen abzugeben/verkaufen hat kann er mich gern anschreiben.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal.;-)

Mfg dennis


----------



## un1e4shed (18. Dezember 2014)

Hey mal ne Frage...
ein Reach von 405mm bei Rahmengröße L? Stimmt das wirklich? das wäre bei den meisten anderen Herstellern ein S / M ?


----------



## pazze84 (19. Dezember 2014)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Hey mal ne Frage...
> ein Reach von 405mm bei Rahmengröße L? Stimmt das wirklich? das wäre bei den meisten anderen Herstellern ein S / M ?



Der L hat normal ein Reach von 420 und der M von 395


----------



## Dennis88 (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo, 
bin gerade dabei mein v3 aufzubauen...
Ich möchte ein DHX RC4 fahren...

Welche dämpferfeder sollte ich verbauen....

Ich wiege so 73kg ohne helm protektoren und so weiter...

Könnt ihr mir helfen... 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pazze84 (9. Januar 2015)

nimm ne 350 er 

ich habe 84 kg bei einer 400er


----------



## Juzo (9. Januar 2015)

350 sollte passen! fahr ich im vivid bei ca. selbem gewicht.


----------



## Dennis88 (9. Januar 2015)

Es wäre orginal ein 250x3,25 verbaut...

Also eher etwas härter fahren mein ihr...

Benötigt noch einer einen neuen fox dhx rc4 von 2012....
Da ich einen mit kashima fahren möchte...


----------



## Juzo (9. Januar 2015)

also im originsl van r ist eine 300er (größe M) drin gewesen, im vivid wie gesagt eine 350er - ich kann jetzt nix zu sagen, weil ich das bike so gekauft habe!
aber ein freund fährt im rc4 ebenfalls eine 350er und der wiegt etwas weniger als du!
ich würde eine 350er nehmen und dann schauen - für so experimente kannst du dann (wahrscheinlich) nicht gleich eine titanfeder nehmen


----------



## shoebird (9. Januar 2015)

ist zwar ein FR aber ich würde es trotzdem gerne zeigen


----------



## Dennis88 (10. Januar 2015)

Hey,

sagt mal, ich wollte gerade meinen Dämpfer tauschen... (Commencal V3 mit Fox RC4)

Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem das ich die Buchsen nicht raus bekomme!
Ich meine nicht die Messingbuchsen von Fox sondern die 22,2 mm langen Bolzen durch die Messingbuchse.

Der Bolzen sitzt richtig fest!!!

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Was haltet ihr allgemein von die Buchsen? Sollten man die weiterfahren oder lieber die von Fox kaufen mit Gleitlager?

Danke mfg


----------



## Dennis88 (10. Januar 2015)

Was meint ihr dazu????


----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2015)

Schöner Bausatz !

Huber Buchsen sind gut.


----------



## UncleCharles (10. Januar 2015)

Aber  nimm lieber ein paar Kabelbinder und einen alten Schlauch statt diesem komischen Neoprenkettenschutzgedöns, das hält nicht sehr lang und verwandelt sich außerdem in eine dicke schmierige Masse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2015)

Nimm einfach Kunstofflenkerband.


----------



## Dennis88 (11. Januar 2015)

Was nehmt ihr als dämpferschutz?

Den orginalen aus plastik oder was nehmt ihr???


----------



## Juzo (12. Januar 2015)

hab nen marsh guard genommen, mit dem originel verdeck ich die einstellschraube der zugstufe.
funktioniert mit mittlerer kettenstrebe super, bei kurzer streift es ab und an bei dreck, oder je nachdem wie der reifen aufbaut!
mach dann aber auf jeden fall schrauben in die gewinde für den original schutz! das sind sacklöscher und wenn da einmal der schmodder drin ist...

und wegen dem kettenstrebenschutz.
warum ist der originale nicht bei dir dran? der ist super!
ansonsten würde ich mal beim elektrobedarf wie unielektro schauen. da gibt es schrupfschläuche für feuchträume/außenbereich, die sind relativ dick und fest - hab ich aber selbst nicht probiert, also ich garantier für nix, würde es aber selbst versuchen !
musst dazu halt die streben demontieren, aber der aufwand hält sich ja in grenzen...


----------



## Dennis88 (12. Januar 2015)

Ok danke...


----------



## pazze84 (13. Januar 2015)

shoebird schrieb:


> ist zwar ein FR aber ich würde es trotzdem gerne zeigen



Warum nicht mit einer Fox 180 oder ne Lyrik ?


----------



## Schabernacken (14. Januar 2015)

moin,

weiß hier zufällig jemand, wo ich auf die schnelle nen kompl. lagersatz fürs v3 herbekommen kann?
wurd im netz nur so halbwegs fündig und wenn dann nur überteuert, wo kauft ihr eure lagersätze so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (14. Januar 2015)

Schabernacken schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> weiß hier zufällig jemand, wo ich auf die schnelle nen kompl. lagersatz fürs v3 herbekommen kann?
> wurd im netz nur so halbwegs fündig und wenn dann nur überteuert, wo kauft ihr eure lagersätze so?



kugellager express oder ebay


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (15. Januar 2015)

meins für 2015...Pedale, Griffe, KeFü, Feder kommen noch neu.


----------



## shoebird (17. Januar 2015)

pazze84 schrieb:


> Warum nicht mit einer Fox 180 oder ne Lyrik ?



Warum denn? Bei ein paar mm "gewonnener" Bauhöhe müsste ich auf 30-40mm Federweg verzichten. Und barspins etc mache ich mit dem
rad eh nicht


----------



## gobo (19. Januar 2015)

so bin nun besitzer eines v2!bin gespannt wie das teil geht!?gibts eigentlich irgendwo die achse welche durchs hauptlager geht zu kaufen?
macht jbs da nochwas??


----------



## zeuss (19. Januar 2015)

NICE....


----------



## spank_tobi (19. Januar 2015)

gobo schrieb:


> so bin nun besitzer eines v2!bin gespannt wie das teil geht!?gibts eigentlich irgendwo die achse welche durchs hauptlager geht zu kaufen?
> macht jbs da nochwas??Anhang anzeigen 352113



Hey!
Die Achse gibt's als ganz normales Ersatzteil. Schau mal im Netz nach cyclemaniax. Die haben auch recht viel ersatzteile für commencal...


----------



## gobo (19. Januar 2015)

tobi,besten dank!!


----------



## longsome (22. Januar 2015)

gabs schon ein paar mal, aber habt ihr tipps für nen unterrohrschutz? die m3 lackschutzfolie find ich zu dünn, carbonschutz geht aus ästhetischen gründen nicht. irgendwas dezentes, selbstgebauts, vll ein schmalerer streifen dickes schwarzes klebeband?


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (22. Januar 2015)

schwarzes klebeband sieht aber im bissl kacke aus... die transparente lackschutzfolie is doch perfekt. hab ich auch überall dran.


----------



## wortwitz (24. Januar 2015)

Welche dicke hast du bei der folie genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (24. Januar 2015)

Oh sorry..keine Ahnung wie dick die genau is. Aber schon recht dick, sicher so 0,3mm. Mal sicher dicker als jenste klebebänder.


----------



## gobo (24. Januar 2015)

reden wir hier von "elefantenhaut"??


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (24. Januar 2015)

von was??


----------



## gobo (24. Januar 2015)

schutzfolie!!haste viel im mx bereich und ist scheisse teuer aber gut!


----------



## peeeti (20. Februar 2015)

Diesen Winter wieder komplett zerlegt und alles geserviced ... wieder zusammen geschustert.


----------



## Juzo (21. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## Juzo (24. Februar 2015)

Dennis88 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 349514
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu????



wegen dem kettenschutz (falls du überhaupt eine alternative zum neoprenschutz brauchst)

hab an meinem neuen rahmen das slapper tape dran! lässt sich super "um die kurve" kleben und hält - zumindest nach den ersten abfahrten...
kanns auf jeden fall empfehlen!


----------



## Dennis88 (24. Februar 2015)




----------



## Dennis88 (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo Commencal-bikers,

Ich habe gerade mein v3 fertig aufgebaut und jetzt habe ich ein "knack"-geräusch an der steckachse hinten.

Es ist alles richtig montiert und mit drehmoment festgezogen.

Ich fahre hinten eine mavic deemax ultimate. Ich habe kein erhöhtes narbenspiel.

Kann sein das die orginale commencal steckachse ein hauch zu klein ist für die deemax narbe?

Im demontiertem zustand merke ich auch ein kippeln wenn ich die achse durch die deemax schiebe.

Hat da jemand erfahrungen mit?
Was habt ihr gemacht?

Vielen dank für eure hilfe...

Mfg dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (5. März 2015)

Aja übrigens... die Metalzüge von der Hope werden dir shcön deinen Gabelschaft/Rohr (wie auch immer) durchsägen.
Such da lieber mal ne Lösung. Plastikzüge machen den Schaft auch put...


----------



## gobo (5. März 2015)

bescheidene frage in die runde:
ist jemand von euch ein v2 mit single crown gefahren??kann mir da einer was zu sagen wie es sich fährt?!

besten dank


----------



## Dennis88 (9. März 2015)

Also nun ist es vollbracht,
mein Commencal V3 ist fertig.

Ich würde mich über Meinungen, Kritik, Lob und Tips freuen.

Mfg Dennis88


----------



## Dennis88 (9. März 2015)

peeeti schrieb:


> Aja übrigens... die Metalzüge von der Hope werden dir shcön deinen Gabelschaft/Rohr (wie auch immer) durchsägen.
> Such da lieber mal ne Lösung. Plastikzüge machen den Schaft auch put...




Ich werde mal gucken wie es sich verhält. Ich habe aber um den Gabelschaft im Steuerrohr ein faserverstärktes Stoffband gebommen und aufgeklebt.
Genauso wie bei den Löchern in der Schwinge.

Mfg


----------



## gobo (9. März 2015)

schwarzer sdg aber sonst top!!


----------



## Dennis88 (10. März 2015)

Was sagt ihr zu den roten Pedalen? Passt es ins Konzept?

Top oder Flop?

Mfg danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jr.tobi87 (14. März 2015)

Soll für nen Kumpel fragen welches Rock Shox setting am Vivid / Kage notwendig ist. 

Danke.


----------



## Juzo (14. März 2015)

meinst du den tune? -> M/M


----------



## peeeti (14. März 2015)

Wird da net im V3 eher L/m genommen? Dachte wegen der Geometrie braucht man mehr Compression


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (14. März 2015)

Vivid trailside tuning guide...


----------



## jr.tobi87 (14. März 2015)

Sorry meinete schon das Tune...


----------



## Juzo (14. März 2015)

L compression wäre "weicher" als M. oder meinst du L rebound?


peeeti schrieb:


> Wird da net im V3 eher L/m genommen? Dachte wegen der Geometrie braucht man mehr Compression



L HSC wäre aber "weicher", oder meinst du L-rebound?


----------



## peeeti (16. März 2015)

Kenn mich mit Vivids nicht aus.
Ich weis nur, dass man den V3 Hinterbau mit na höheren Lowspeed Compression fährt (also härter). Highspeed gerade meine Dämpfereinstellung net im Kopf.
Hab nen CCDB und da hab ich mir das mal so passend eingestellt. Nur wie da jetzt die Klicks sind keine Ahnung.


----------



## Apeman (27. März 2015)

shoebird schrieb:


> ist zwar ein FR aber ich würde es trotzdem gerne zeigen


schicke kiste 
sag mal, wie bist du mit dem fr zufrieden? wie groß bist du und welche größe fährst du?


----------



## Juzo (29. März 2015)

...


----------



## Dennis88 (30. März 2015)

Hab dir eine anfrage gesendet zwecks mudguard.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (30. März 2015)

Hab ich auch schon längst


----------



## Juzo (30. März 2015)

...


----------



## dubbel (30. März 2015)

ich würde mal fotos von der seite machen, vor neutralem hintergund. 
die ganzen details und schrägaufnahmen zeigen mir relativ wenig.


----------



## Juzo (30. März 2015)

alles klar, danke!
werd paar bilder ergänzen!


----------



## peeeti (17. April 2015)

ganz schön ruhig geworden hier!


----------



## Juzo (17. April 2015)

die ersten parks habeb offen


----------



## peeeti (17. April 2015)

Schon!, Aber man kann ja net jeden Tag im Park sein


----------



## Andybass (18. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe vll. ein Verständnissproblem bei meinem Commencal FR, möchte ich das Tretlager wechseln und gleich eine andere Kurbel drauf machen (Standart ist die GAP).
Das Tretlager Gehäuse ist bei mir 107mm breit(mit dem Messschieber nachgemessen), auf der Achse von der Original Kurbel steht 83mm, wenn ich die Kurbel Zusammenstecke und den abstand innen zwischen den beiden Armen messe dann komme ich auf 110mm.

Im Tecbook 2013 steht für das FR: 83mm pressFIT BB107
Auf meinem Bike steht auf dem Lager: BB-ALM92 Ø24

Passt die Kurbel mit dem Lager rein oder ist die zu schmal ich peile grad nicht wofür die 83mm Bezeichnung steht?:
170mm 38-Zähne 83mm
Truvativ Descendant Freeride/Downhill Kurbelkit schwarz (inkl. GXP Innenlager)
Art.-Nr. 54788233 || EAN/UPC: 710845656842  || Hersteller-Artnr.: 00.6115.467.100
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Zaehne-83mm-schwarz-inkl-GXP-Innenlager.html
(Lager)
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ruvativ-Pressfit-GXP-BB92-MTB-Innenlager.html


----------



## gobo (18. April 2015)

83mm ist die gehäusebreite!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andybass (19. April 2015)

also passt die Kurbel nicht?


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (19. April 2015)

das is doch das selbe tretlagergehäuse wie bei supreme...oder? wenn ja dann passt da auch die kurbel für 83mm.
aber da is ein pressfit innenlager drin und keins zum einschrauben.

ich hab die descendant kurbel mit 83mm einbaubreite im supreme drin.


----------



## Mr.A (23. April 2015)

mal in die Runde gefragt: wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Lufdämpfer im V3 DH ?
Würde vllt. mal Vivid Air oder CCDB Air testen, meine aber mal gelesen zu haben das Luftdämpfer mit dem V3 nicht harmonieren ( zu progressive Kennlinie ) .?!
Wenn ich in der CC Lounge lese wird auch explizit nur der Coil empfohlen.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (23. April 2015)

Eigentlich sollte das sehr gut funzen sonst würden die commencal Team rider nich alle luftdämpfer fahren...will mir auch noch einen zulege.


----------



## Mr.A (27. April 2015)

Eigentlich ja, wobei ich hier im Forum niemanden mit Luftdämpfer weiß, geschweige den Erfahrungsberichte dazu.
Bei gesponserten Fahrern bin ich vorsichtig, denen wir im zweifelsfall der Dämpfer solange angepasst bis es passt.


----------



## dannyo (8. Mai 2015)

Hier mal meins := übern winter kompletten service gemacht, bis auf die letzte schraube alles gereinigt und mit white grease bearbeitet, inkl neuem 10er gabelöl für die 888 und neuer bremsflüssigkeit. neue Butchers drauf,
neu SixC Lenker, Sattelstütze und Atlas Sattel.
Also jungs und mädls,mit viel Freude auf in die neue Saison-- aber mit Vorsicht 



wer sich einen Downhiller zulegen kann,


 der kann sich auch Protektoren leisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (9. Mai 2015)

Was wiegt das bike so?


----------



## dannyo (9. Mai 2015)

@NoWay78_UMF 
laut personenwaage immer noch zwischen 18,5 und 19kg...keine Ahnung was da geht, kann i mir net vorstellen... aber ja die Gabel,Laufräder und Butchers sind eben net leicht...hab momentan noch eine sauschwere marzocchi feder im rc4, aber da kommt demnächst auch ne 400er rcs Ti rein...dann schick ich mal ein update...aber ich schätz mit neuen laufrädern und leichteren Reifen, kommt man schon dem Gewicht des 2014 Supreme sehr nahe...mit der Gabel bin ich eigentlich zufrieden :9


----------



## gobo (26. Mai 2015)

weiß jemand den reach wert vom 2010 v2 atherton replika!find diesen nirgends!
danke.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (27. Mai 2015)




----------



## peeeti (27. Mai 2015)

Da is was Gelbes aufm Bike.. ^^


----------



## McDirt (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein 2014 Supreme FR zulegen und habe ein paar Fragen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen 

Also ich bin 170cm "groß" und schwanke zwischen S und M, ich habe zwar schon ein 2013 MEta SX in Gr. S aber M hat mir damals auch gepasst (kleiner dürfte es nicht sein).
Auf dem Supreme wollte ich auch einen kürzeren Vorbau evtl mit Double-Crown-Fork montieren, das Meta hat den serienmäßigen Vorbau mit glaube 50mm verbaut.

Was meint ihr zur Größe und ginge das mit der Double-Crown-Fork?

Vielen Dank 

Gruß

René


----------



## Habukka! (31. Mai 2015)

Bezüglich Luftdämpfer:
Ich hab vor 5 wochen nen V3 Rahmen gekauft und dem nen Vivid Air 2014 (medium tune) verpasst. Das massive Teil passte nur haarscharf rein und der Dämpfer-Körper streifte an einem Punkt die silberne Abdeckscheibe vom Hauptlager, sodass ein kleine scharfe Kerbe entstand. 

Mir war der Dämpfer auch mit ordentlich Luftdruck immernoch zu wenig Progressiv, respektive am anfang des Federwegs nicht wirklich fein im ansprechverhalten. Hab ihn in den letzten Tagen gegen einen CC DB coil eingetauscht.

Im V3 würde Ich wegen dem geringeren Durchmesser eher einen BOS oder CC db Air einbauen...


----------



## Scholle TBC (8. Juni 2015)

Hi brauche schnell einen Ratschlag von euch! bin 165 cm macht da nur S Sinn oder fährt jemand so auch M? Mir kommt das Oberrohr und der Reach sehr kurz in S vor.

Oh und ich plane das Supreme V3 FR zu kaufen


----------



## gobo (8. Juni 2015)

danke für die antwort!


----------



## peeeti (8. Juni 2015)

S bei deiner größe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (8. Juni 2015)

reach bei s/m??


----------



## peeeti (8. Juni 2015)

ich bin 185 und hätte lieber nen M genommen als nen L. Der Rahmen war aber gerade nur in L da ...


----------



## Juzo (8. Juni 2015)

und ich 1.80 und bin von M auf L ...
würde bei 1.65 und nem FR aber auch auf S tippen...aber probe rollen wäre natürlich das beste!


----------



## gobo (8. Juni 2015)

leutz ihr versteht mich falsch,ich hätte gern den zahlen wert des reach.
soweit ich weiß gab es dieses model nur in s/m o. l/xl.


----------



## peeeti (8. Juni 2015)

Da gibt es einen tolle tech plan auf der offiziellen Seite.... Da steht alles drin. Dachte wolltest wissen welche rahmengrösse


----------



## gobo (9. Juni 2015)

neee rahmengrösse ist ja s/m bei 1,72.ja stimmt auf der hp,hab ich garnicht dran gedacht ohman.
besten dank trotzdem!


----------



## Fekl (9. Juni 2015)

Mal ne Frage an alle Moscher hier. Presst ihr eure Lagerschalen vom Steuersatz mit Fett, trocken oder vllt sogar mit Dynamics Montagepaste ein? Hatte seit mitte letzten Sommers einen Cane Creek 40 unten drin und eigentlich fast von Anfang an nerviges Knacken, was jetzt am Ende echt richtig laut war. Ist auch schon das 2. Lager, welches jetzt leicht rauh läuft -> das Ding ist für die Tonne und nun kommt nen Acros Unterteil rein. Nach dem Austreiben der Lagerschale vorhin (ging recht leicht) hat man im vorderen Bereich des Steuerrohrs gesehen, dass die Schale da wohl gearbeitet hat (schätze daher kam das Knacken), mit dem Fingernagel ist aber noch nichts groß Spürbar. Nun will ich mir nicht das Steuerrohr über längere Zeit schrotten...deshalb vllt mit Montagepaste Einpressen, damit der bombenfest sitzt? Bin für Ratschläge offen  Achja, ist ein Supreme FR Rahmen mit fetter 180mm Singlecrowngabel


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

Ich verbaue immer mit etwas Fett.
Aber wenn sich das schon geweitet hat, würde ich einen Steuersatz mit hoher Einpresstiefe verbauen.


----------



## Fekl (9. Juni 2015)

Nee so schlimm ist es nicht. Kann auch sein, dass die Spuren vom Einbau sind. Der Sitz weißt keinerlei Riefen oder Ähnliches auf und die Lagerschale saß auch fest genug (wenn auch nicht krass bombenfest, aber das soll sie ja auch nicht). Es sind quasi nur Verfärbungen sichtbar, die aber irgendwie auf Bewegung hindeuten?! Ich will nur auf nummer sicher gehen und hatte deshalb überlegt dort vllt die Dynamics Montagepaste zu verwenden. Bei den knackenden Plastik Pressfit-Lagerschalen hat das nämlich auch geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

Probier' mal einen wirklich maßhaltigen Steuersatz z.B. von RESET, dann sollte das passen.


----------



## Fekl (9. Juni 2015)

Der von Reset war jetzt so schnell nicht verfügbar (Freitag gehts ab in die Alpen) und Acros ist ja auch ein deutscher Hersteller, der sollte eigentlich maßhaltig sein. So einer ist jetzt jedenfalls auf dem Weg hier her. Hatte mir von der CC 40er Serie echt mehr erhofft. Auch die Lager waren so krass schnell hin.. Schwanke beim Einbau jetzt noch zwischen Fett und der Montagepaste


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

Schau doch wie er reingeht (mit etwas Fett).


----------



## gobo (9. Juni 2015)

fekl nimm fett wie san andreas schon sagte!!vorallem das spiel nacher optimal einstellen weil einige spezis das zu fest einstellen und somit die lager auf dauer beschädigen!!!


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

Reset kann man auch direkt ordern, ist am schnellsten.


----------



## peeeti (9. Juni 2015)

Fahr selber nen CC 40 und bin bis jetzt damit top zufrieden. Sind auch noch die ersten Lager nach 2 Saison drinnen. Aber hab noch Ersatz irgendwo rumliegen. Richtig schmieren, ab und zu mal sauber machen und alles schön fest ziehen. Dann hat man da auch 0 Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (9. Juni 2015)

War alles immer top gefettet und ordentlich eingestellt. Vllt ist die Belastung auf das untere Lager bei 180mm SC Gabel und 1.5 Schaft höher als mit ner Doppelbrücke?!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## peeeti (10. Juni 2015)

Kann natürlich gut möglich sein. Fahr nur Dualcrown


----------



## Fekl (11. Juni 2015)

Hab jetzt grad den Acros eingepresst mit Dynamic Paste. Da steht extra drauf für schlüssige Verbindungen. Ging schön schwer rein  Der Acros Steuersatz macht auch nen besseren eindruck als der CC, weil das Lager direkt verpresst ist und nicht rein gelegt werden kann. Werde berichten ob es dann noch knackt


----------



## Juzo (12. Juni 2015)

das untere lager bekommt auch einfach mehr dreck ab. mudguard hat bei mir auch schon viel gebracht!


----------



## Fekl (12. Juni 2015)

Alsooooo, der Konus ging auch schön schwer auf den Sitz der Gabel, nicht so wie beim CC wo er mit der Hand drauf ging. Mit schön viel Fett eingebaut und den Gegen-die-Wand-schiebe-Test gemacht und es knackt nichts mehr  Ich habe gelernt die Dichtungen der Lager immer mit ner schönen Schicht Fett zu versehen und so bald es nass wird, kommt unten auch noch ein Marshguard ran


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (14. Juni 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1847781


----------



## toastbrot51 (6. Juli 2015)

Hi,
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen weiterhelfen. Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike und bin dabei auf die Supremes gestoßen. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher welches besser geeignet ist, das Supreme DH 650b, das 26 Zoll oder doch das Park. Ich suche eigentlich einen Allrounder für den Bikepark. Das Bike soll sowohl auf Downhill Strecken bei Vollgas Vertrauen vermitteln, aber auch auf der Freeride Strecke mit (einigermaßen) großen Sprüngen Fun machen. Es sollte nicht zu träge sein ich will auch auf der Downhillstrecke al abziehen können. Würde es eventuell Sinn machen im Hinblick auf Zunkunftssicherheit auf 650b zu gehen?
Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus
Tobi


----------



## prong (7. Juli 2015)

Servus miteinand,

geht der V3 26'' Rahmen halbwegs mit einer 66 Evo Ti? Außerdem würd ich den verbauten Fox RC4 gern eliminieren, da ich in den letzen Jahren eine starke Fox-Allergie entwickelt habe. Könnt ihr mir eine gute Alternative sagen?
Vivid, oder vvlt. nen Moto c2r?

Danke schonmal,

prong


----------



## peeeti (7. Juli 2015)

Nimm nen Vivid! Ich selber fahr nen CCDB Coil


----------



## prong (7. Juli 2015)

M/M Tune? 350er Feder sollt hinkommen bei so 82kg fahrfertig, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (8. Juli 2015)

hmm würde persönlich m rebound und L compression. Selber wiege 95 fahrfertig und hab ne 500er titan drin


----------



## prong (8. Juli 2015)

Ne 375er sollte dann passen. Bzgl des Tunes bin ich echt unsicher. Werd mal den Support anschreiben. gibt es eine Kompatibilitätsliste für den V3 Rahmen?


----------



## peeeti (9. Juli 2015)

Weis ich nicht. Mal Commencal direkt anschreiben.
Ich weis nur, dass man den V3 mit bissel mehr compression fahren muss sonst rauscht er am Schluss immer durch'n Federweg!


----------



## prong (9. Juli 2015)

Commencal gestern angeschrieben. Bislang schweigen. Mal sehen.
Hier ist ja das Support Forum für Commencal, das durch  "Importeur JBS Radsport Großhandel" betreut wird. Vllt. kommt ja von dort was.


----------



## prong (12. Juli 2015)

Antwort bekommen. Coil Dämfer ohne Einschränkungen nutzbar. Vivid mit Low tune. Air Dämpfer soll man ausprobieren, da teilweise der Dämpfer mit dem Rahmen kollidieren kann. Das bezieht sich höchstwahrscheinlich auf ältere und 26'' Rahmen. Bei den neuen gibt es ja ne Variante mit Vivid Air.


----------



## Jo0ken (13. Juli 2015)

Ich fahre n 26" V3 mitm Vivid Air. Geht gut, man muss aber eventuell die Luftkammer etwas drehen damit die Ventilstellung oberhalb relativ mittig ist. Bin vorher DB Coil gefahren mit ner 450er bei etwas über 90kg fahrbereit. War mit beidem sehr zufrieden und würde das immer weiter empfehlen. Egal was von beidem.


----------



## Xah88 (13. Juli 2015)

Jo0ken schrieb:


> Ich fahre n 26" V3 mitm Vivid Air. Geht gut, man muss aber eventuell die Luftkammer etwas drehen damit die Ventilstellung oberhalb relativ mittig ist. Bin vorher DB Coil gefahren mit ner 450er bei etwas über 90kg fahrbereit. War mit beidem sehr zufrieden und würde das immer weiter empfehlen. Egal was von beidem.



Servus Jooken,

super das ich jemand gefunden habe, der dieselbe Kombi fährt !

Eine kurze Frage. Ich habe den Vivid jetzt erst einmal Probe gefahren, fand aber -trotz fast geschlossener Low-Speed- , dass der Dämpfer im 1/3 des Federwegs perfekt arbeitet, aber bei kleine Absätzen/Kanten/ Mini-Drops recht arg durch die restlichen 2/3 des Federwegs rauscht.  Das würde ich typischerweise probieren durch die High-Speed zu kompensieren, aber diese Eintstellmöglichkeit hat der Vivid Air ja nicht. Die Lowspeed arbeitet aber bereits schon "leicht zu stark", sodass ich diese nicht noch die letzen 1-2 clicks zudrehen möchte. 

Hattest du das Problem auch ? Fährst du ihn tendenziell mit mehr Luftdruck ? Oder bietet sich eine Verkleinerung der Luftkammer mit Spacern an ? Oder hast du das Problem gar nicht ?

Ein kurzes Feedback wäre super ! Danke dir vorab 

Alex


----------



## Ozzi (14. Juli 2015)

Abend in die Runde.
Mein Mädel wird sich in ca. 2 Wochen ebenfalls in die Reihe der Supreme Fahrer einordnen.
Der Rahmen kommt wohl Ende dieser Woche und ich hätte vorab mal schnell zwei Fragen zum Rahmen:
Welches Buchsenmaß hat das V3 Supreme 2015 und welche Steuerrohrmaße (oben/unten) sind für einen Steuersatz zu beachten?
Da meine Gute deutlich leichter ist als ich, sollte auf dem CC DB eine 200er Feder reichen bei 55-60kg Toleranzbereich, oder? 

Paar Kleinteilchen muss ich also nach erhaltenen Infos noch ordern; Bilder vom fertigen Bike gibts natürlich sobald es steht. 
Danke für jegliche Hilfe.


----------



## Xah88 (15. Juli 2015)

Ozzi schrieb:


> Welches Buchsenmaß hat das V3 Supreme 2015 und welche Steuerrohrmaße (oben/unten) sind für einen Steuersatz zu beachten?
> Paar Kleinteilchen muss ich also nach erhaltenen Infos noch ordern; Bilder vom fertigen Bike gibts natürlich sobald es steht.
> Danke für jegliche Hilfe.



Im Techbook findest du relevante Maße für den Aufbau -> Downloadbar hier: http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/techbook

Viel Spaß euch mit dem Bike !

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozzi (20. Juli 2015)

Danke dir erstmal, aber an Spass ist bislang noch nicht zu denken 
Das Techbook hat mir sehr geholfen. 

Nur mit diesem Innenlager-Standard von BB107 (BB92 kompatibel) werd ich noch nicht schlau... 
ich wollt mir erst ne RF Atlas FR Kurbel besorgen, allerdings sind die mir mit 280€ aufwärts gerad etwas zu fett; im Bikemarkt gibts auch keine gescheite schwarze mit 165/170er Armlänge und 83mm, also hab ich mal nach einer SRAM X0 DH geguckt.. kann man anscheinend vergessen, weils die nur mit irgendwelchem GXP Blabla und BB30 gibt + 94er Lochkreis (passt mein vorhandenes 104er e13 wieder nicht  ).
Nun steh ich also gerade irgendwie in der Luft zwecks Kurbel und Innenlager... denn eine schwere Saint oder Zee Kurbel will/wollte ich eher nicht verbauen.
Bei e13 bin ich skeptisch - taugen die Kurbeln etwas und gibts dort Besonderheiten worauf man achten sollte?

Was habt ihr denn so für Kurbel - Innenlager - Sets in euren V3 Maschinchen? 




*P.S.: Diese endlosen undurchsichtigen Standards gehen mir ja soooo auf den Sack - jeder Hersteller bringt in jedem Bauteilbereich 2-3 Standards mit, die dann teilweise noch nicht einmal kompatibel sind... hauptsache immer schön alles einzeln kaufen, aber 2 Jahre später gibts dann garkeine Ersatzteile mehr, weils eh wieder 5 neue Standards gibt. :kotz:


----------



## prong (22. Juli 2015)

Ozzi schrieb:


> Danke dir erstmal, aber an Spass ist bislang noch nicht zu denken
> Das Techbook hat mir sehr geholfen.
> 
> Nur mit diesem Innenlager-Standard von BB107 (BB92 kompatibel) werd ich noch nicht schlau...
> ...



Naja. Zee ist die Saint Kurbel des armen Mannes, zwar unsexy aber gut-billig. Bzgl. des Gewichts wirst net so viel Sparen. Pressfit Innenlager zur Zee kostet 15 Öro.

Ich verbaue heute: Zee Kurbel, passendes Innelager und SMCD (Führung und Bash). Gesamtkombo < 200 €.


----------



## Ozzi (22. Juli 2015)

hab mir nun doch ne saint besorgt mit passendem innenlager...
sonst bekomm ich das bike ja nie fertig ^^
wenns steht, gibts n bild.. dauert aber nochn bissl


----------



## prong (24. Juli 2015)

Servs,

hab heut nen Vivid mit 350er Stahlfeder verbaut. Die Feder berührt im ausgefederten Zustand die Schweißnaht vom Lagersitz der Wippe.
Man muss die Feder etwas drehen damit das nicht so ist. 
Normal oder Commencal?

Danke, prong


----------



## Fekl (24. Juli 2015)

Mir ist grad beim oberen Steuersatz wechseln am Supreme FR was doofes passiert. Habe wie immer ein Rundeisen angesetzt und den Hammer genommen. 2 feste Schläge, aber nicht zu fest und er bewegte sich nicht... Nochmal ins Steuerrohr geguckt und siehe da, ich hatte das Rundeisen in der Öffnung vom Oberrohr angesetzt. Das war genau über der Steuersatzschale und da der eine große Einpresstiefe hatte, war da nur ein kleiner Spalt. Jetzt habe ich innen 2 schöne Abdrücke vom Rundeisen im Steuerrohr. Ist das schonmal jemandem passiert oder aufgefallen? Die neue Lagerschale ist viel weniger tief drin, da passiert das nicht mehr  Beim anderen war aber echt nur ein 3mm Spalt. Gedanken mach ich mir deswegen jetzt nicht wirklich, nur ist es schon irgendwie doof  Bildchen hängt hinten dran.


----------



## prong (24. Juli 2015)

Klingt abenteuerlich, was du da gemacht hast. Wird schon noch fahren. Ich nehm dafür so passendes Werkzeug zum Ein- und Ausbau. Sonst geht das nicht ohne mamchmal Verluste ☺


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (24. Juli 2015)

Hab mal ein Bild angehangen. Schlage seit Jahren Steuersätze so aus und mit Holz und Hammer oder Gewindestange wieder rein...nie Probleme gehabt. Nur hier nicht richtig geschaut und eben falsch angesetzt


----------



## prong (24. Juli 2015)

Rustikal halt.


----------



## Fekl (24. Juli 2015)

Jo, aber wirksam. Was sagen wir zu der Verletzung? Ganz schön weich so Alu


----------



## prong (24. Juli 2015)

Fekl schrieb:


> Hab mal ein Bild angehangen. Schlage seit Jahren Steuersätze so aus und mit Holz und Hammer oder Gewindestange wieder rein...nie Probleme gehabt. Nur hier nicht richtig geschaut und eben falsch angesetzt


Wosndasbildchen? -> Gefunden!


----------



## prong (24. Juli 2015)

Schade  Dachte da wär richtig was zerbröselt.


----------



## Fekl (24. Juli 2015)

Eeeeyy. Im ersten Moment nach dem drauf Schlagen hatte ich echt Angst, dass ich vllt ne Schweißnaht zu viel belastet hab oder so. Wann kriegt das Steuerrohre schonmal Schläge direkt an der Stelle ab?! War wohl aber nur der 1. Schock. Zum Glück nur kosmetischer Schaden und das auch noch im Inneren....


----------



## prong (25. Juli 2015)

Naja, bist ja nicht Thor mit Hammer, oder? Nennt man sowas eigentlich kosmetischen Schaden, wenn man des net sieht?
Is auf jeden Fall nix schlimm.


----------



## Ozzi (4. August 2015)

der vollständigkeit halber...
bike meiner frau ist komplett 
ist zwar gut 600g schwerer als der Lapierre-Vorgänger.. aber das wird erstmal zu verkraften sein 






btw. die leitungsführung des rahmens ist ja mal richtig sinnvoll gelöst... beim Lapierre dh920 war das durchfädeln der leitungen die hölle... 
hier wars in 5mins erledigt und alles ist sauber im rahmen verschwunden


----------



## san_andreas (5. August 2015)

Hui, sehr geil geworden !


----------



## toastbrot51 (6. August 2015)

toastbrot51 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen weiterhelfen. Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike und bin dabei auf die Supremes gestoßen. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher welches besser geeignet ist, das Supreme DH 650b, das 26 Zoll oder doch das Park. Ich suche eigentlich einen Allrounder für den Bikepark. Das Bike soll sowohl auf Downhill Strecken bei Vollgas Vertrauen vermitteln, aber auch auf der Freeride Strecke mit (einigermaßen) großen Sprüngen Fun machen. Es sollte nicht zu träge sein ich will auch auf der Downhillstrecke al abziehen können. Würde es eventuell Sinn machen im Hinblick auf Zunkunftssicherheit auf 650b zu gehen?
> Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus
> Tobi



Ich hol meine Frage nochmal hoch, nachdem das Thema langsam doch konkreter wird weil bei meinem jetzigen Bike der Freilauf gestern aufgegeben hat :/ Lässt sich der 26" Rahmen eigentlich auch mit 27.5" Rädern fahren?
mfg
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (8. August 2015)

toastbrot51 schrieb:


> Ich hol meine Frage nochmal hoch, nachdem das Thema langsam doch konkreter wird weil bei meinem jetzigen Bike der Freilauf gestern aufgegeben hat :/ Lässt sich der 26" Rahmen eigentlich auch mit 27.5" Rädern fahren?
> mfg
> Tobi



Pfriemelnummer. Schau dir die Geometrien des V3 an. Die vom 650b Rahmen ist sicherlich nicht zum einfach so anders. Vllt. passt hinten ein 650b Rad rein, wenn du die lange Einstellung wählst. Macht das Rad dann aber anders, nä?

d.h: Freilauf reparieren -> fahren -> Spaß haben


----------



## toastbrot51 (8. August 2015)

prong schrieb:


> Pfriemelnummer. Schau dir die Geometrien des V3 an. Die vom 650b Rahmen ist sicherlich nicht zum einfach so anders. Vllt. passt hinten ein 650b Rad rein, wenn du die lange Einstellung wählst. Macht das Rad dann aber anders, nä?
> 
> d.h: Freilauf reparieren -> fahren -> Spaß haben



ach wenns nur der Freilauf wär... Der Rahmen ist eig zu kurz und vorallem möcht ich ihn nicht noch mehr im Bikepark quälen. Enduros machen im Bikepark halt nicht ganz so viel Spaß wie Downhiller  
Ich hatt mir auch überlegt obs in der langen Einstellung hinhaut, weil ich schon gerne 650b Kompatibilität hätte aber der 650b Rahmen hat halt auch in der kurzen Einstellung schon recht lange Kettenstrebe... Ich glaub ich befrag einfach mal den Commencal Service dazu


----------



## prong (8. August 2015)

toastbrot51 schrieb:


> ach wenns nur der Freilauf wär... Der Rahmen ist eig zu kurz und vorallem möcht ich ihn nicht noch mehr im Bikepark quälen. Enduros machen im Bikepark halt nicht ganz so viel Spaß wie Downhiller
> Ich hatt mir auch überlegt obs in der langen Einstellung hinhaut, weil ich schon gerne 650b Kompatibilität hätte aber der 650b Rahmen hat halt auch in der kurzen Einstellung schon recht lange Kettenstrebe... Ich glaub ich befrag einfach mal den Commencal Service dazu


D.h. du fährst aktuell keinen DH V3 Rahmen. Hatte ich nicht so verstanden.


----------



## toastbrot51 (8. August 2015)

prong schrieb:


> D.h. du fährst aktuell keinen DH V3 Rahmen. Hatte ich nicht so verstanden.


nein, ich bin nur auf die Rahmen gestoßen auf der suche nach nem neuen Rahmen.


----------



## Xah88 (11. August 2015)

Mich hats erwischt  Ein Riss nahe der HR-Achse ...







Und die schönen 2012ér blauen Rahmen gibts ja nicht mehr 

Ich habe mal an den Support geschrieben, vielleicht haben sie ja noch eine Schwinge im Restelager


----------



## Jussi (16. August 2015)

Kann sein das ich auch einen Riss im Steuerrohr habe an der oberen Lagerschale.
Ich mache die Tage mal Bilder. Übrigens auch ein 2012 in blau. 
Bist du Erstbesitzer? Kommt Commencal da einem entgegen?


----------



## Xah88 (17. August 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich auch einen Riss im Steuerrohr habe an der oberen Lagerschale.
> Ich mache die Tage mal Bilder. Übrigens auch ein 2012 in blau.
> Bist du Erstbesitzer? Kommt Commencal da einem entgegen?



Servus,

meines Wissens kommt das auf den Kaufzeitpunkt an, da bei den 2012ér die 5-Jahres-Garantie ja noch nicht greift. Unter 2 Jahren = Garantie / Über 2 Jahren = Crash Replacement (also zu einem günstigen Tarif Ersatz bekommen).

Mein Stand:
- Erstbesitzer mit Kaufdatum 02/2013 -> also Crash Replacement; Ich bekomme "günstig" eine neue Kettenstrebe im 2012ér blau.

Viel Erfolg bei deinem Riss,

Xah


----------



## Jussi (17. August 2015)

Danke, dann gucke ich gleich mal wann ich gekauft habe!
Wird dann Crash Replacement, mal hören was sie sagen.
Wohin hast du dich gewendet? Hast du mal ein Link?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Xah88 (17. August 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Wohin hast du dich gewendet? Hast du mal ein Link?



*[email protected]*

Das ist die relevante Mail-Adresse. Meistens antwortet "Jerome", welcher so weit ein netter Kerl ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocThrasher (17. August 2015)

Jepp, nett issa, arbeitet aber seit ca. 6 Wochen nicht mehr dort.


----------



## Xah88 (17. August 2015)

Also ich habe am Freitag noch mit ihm geschrieben....(oder andere Mitarbeiter nutzen seine Signatur)... Woher die Info ?!


----------



## Jussi (17. August 2015)

Ich habs bei Commencal Deutschland versucht, kam ganz schnell ne Antwort.
Geht leider nur über Crash Replacement, mal hören was sie mir anbieten.


----------



## Cr3wstyle (17. August 2015)

Hallo 
könnt mir einer eventuell sagen was ich beim V3 minimum an Schaftlänger brauche?
Bin dank der Arbeit nicht zuhause und kann nicht messen.


----------



## prong (19. August 2015)

Mal wieder was zum Thema. Rahmen + Restekiste + X = Bastelergebnis. Das X wurde wie immer recht groß.


----------



## DonSchoeni (19. August 2015)

Viel Restekiste seh ich da nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (19. August 2015)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Viel Restekiste seh ich da nicht



Weniger als geplant ☺


----------



## dannyo (19. August 2015)

heyo,

hat denn nun schon wer versucht nen 650B LRS in den 2011 supreme v3 Rahmen einzubauen?
würd mich auch interessieren obs mit ner neuen Gabel und LRS getan ist...

danke schonmal


----------



## peeeti (24. August 2015)

Wenn man den KettenstrebenInsert auf "Lang" einstellt dann passt ein 650B Rad rein (bei meinem 2012) ... und ja man kann den Rahmen mit 650B fahren! Man kann sogar ne FOX40 26" mit 650B fahren.... Zwar nur fast nen Zentimeter Platz aber es geht.


----------



## Sadem (24. August 2015)

peeeti schrieb:


> Wenn man den KettenstrebenInsert auf "Lang" einstellt dann passt ein 650B Rad rein (bei meinem 2012) ... und ja man kann den Rahmen mit 650B fahren! Man kann sogar ne FOX40 26" mit 650B fahren.... Zwar nur fast nen Zentimeter Platz aber es geht.



Und? schon gemacht? Wie fühlt es sich an?


----------



## peeeti (25. August 2015)

Ne momentan gurke ich noch auf 26 Zoll rum. Aber rein technisch geht es. Genügend Platz fürs Hinterrad ist im Rahmen dann vorhanden. Und bei der Fox40 wie gesagt auch nen Zentimeter. Wird wohl nur bissel mehr dreck am Casting hängen bleiben.


----------



## prong (25. August 2015)

peeeti schrieb:


> Ne momentan gurke ich noch auf 26 Zoll rum. Aber rein technisch geht es. Genügend Platz fürs Hinterrad ist im Rahmen dann vorhanden. Und bei der Fox40 wie gesagt auch nen Zentimeter. Wird wohl nur bissel mehr dreck am Casting hängen bleiben.



Und die Geometrie wird anders.


----------



## DonSchoeni (25. August 2015)

Deshalb hat das 650b auch 190mm Federweg am Heck und eine andere Geometrie!
Würde einfach 26" weiter fahren.....


----------



## peeeti (25. August 2015)

Wie groß soll sie sich den verändern? Also Kettenstrebe wird länger. Das Rad hat nen größeren Durchmesser sowie hinten als auch vorne. Ich kann mich jetzt auch irren aber der Unterschied dürfte ja net riesig sein?


----------



## DonSchoeni (25. August 2015)

Der Lenkwinkel verändert sich, somit wird sich auch die Geometrie verändern. Dann darfst du dies mit nem Winkelsteuersatz ausgleichen.
Das 26" hat 200mm und 650b 190mm Federweg.
Für den Laien Vllt nicht bemerkbar, dann braucht man aber auch kein 650 B.
Wenn man unbedingt bock drauf hat wäre es sinnvoller sich direkt ein Supreme 650B zu kaufen oder aufzubauen.
Wer aber bock drauf hat und es passt soll sich eben den 1 1/2 mehr reinballern.


----------



## prong (25. August 2015)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel verändert sich, somit wird sich auch die Geometrie verändern. Dann darfst du dies mit nem Winkelsteuersatz ausgleichen.
> Das 26" hat 200mm und 650b 190mm Federweg.
> Für den Laien Vllt nicht bemerkbar, dann braucht man aber auch kein 650 B.
> Wenn man unbedingt bock drauf hat wäre es sinnvoller sich direkt ein Supreme 650B zu kaufen oder aufzubauen.
> Wer aber bock drauf hat und es passt soll sich eben den 1 1/2 mehr reinballern.


Der LW verändert sich nicht. Die Fuhre liegt höher und damit das Innenlager. Auch der Nachlauf ist anders. Der Schwerpunkt auch. Wird sich anders fahren. Die 650b Version ist anders geschnitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonSchoeni (25. August 2015)

Durch die höhere Front ob Felge oder Gabel in 650B wandert doch die Front höher-somit wird der Lenkwinkel flacher oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?
Sind immerhin fast 4cm mehr Felgendurchmesser was die Höhe verändert.


----------



## prong (25. August 2015)

Aber doch nur, wenn ausschließlich vorn ein größeres Rad montiert wird, man also 26/27,5 kombiniert.
Wie auch immer. Würd 26'' behalten und Spaß haben und nicht 27,5'' in einen Rahmen wursten, der dafür nicht gemacht wurde.
Aber vllt. fährt sich das ja prima. Wir werden es hoffentlich erfahren.


----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2015)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Durch die höhere Front ob Felge oder Gabel in 650B wandert doch die Front höher-somit wird der Lenkwinkel flacher oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?
> Sind immerhin fast 4cm mehr Felgendurchmesser was die Höhe verändert.



Quatsch. Reell mit Reifen macht das im Raddurchmesser vielleicht 1,5 cm aus.


----------



## prong (26. August 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Quatsch. Reell mit Reifen macht das im Raddurchmesser vielleicht 1,5 cm aus.


... d.h., dass der Hobel 7mm höher liegt. :S Hängt sicherlich auch von der Reifenwahl ab.


----------



## DonSchoeni (26. August 2015)

Ich habe den Durchmesser erwähnt, beim Radius sind es eben 1.5-2cm
Der Radius ist dann eben entscheidend.
Fahren im Meta SX eine 650B Pike mit 26" Laufrad und da steht die Front auch steiler weil die Gabel etwas höher baut.
Wenn dazu noch ein 650B Laufrad verbaut wird, wird's eben noch höher!


----------



## Xah88 (27. August 2015)




----------



## hecktriebler (8. September 2015)

Hier mal mein Gerät, ein 2009er Supreme DH mini v2.
Besitzt ein paar eigenartige Parts wie viele sicher sehen  
Liegt daran das der Bock als Allzweckwaffe dient, daher auch "nur" 15,8kg schwer.

Leider ist der Dämpfer zu lang, ich Drops hab den Monarch als 222/66er Version gekauft...da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen !


----------



## 3xA (18. September 2015)

Hi Leute ich hab noch eine Frage zum V2 da ich meines gerade wieder neu Aufbaue. Und zwar wie viel beträgt die Kettenlinie vom V2? Ich hab die Suchfunktion schon durch und google auch. Wurde aber nicht fündig. Ich brauche nämlich ein neues Howitzer Tretlager.

Gruss und danke!


----------



## Geheimagent (18. September 2015)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, aber wird die Kettenlinie nicht eh am Lager per Spacer geregelt? Wenn du also das für deinen Rahmen passende Innenlager kaufst, sollte die Kettenlinie stimmen. In der Anleitung vom Lager steht ja dann, wie viele Spacer du brauchst etc..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baddi- (17. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin momentan am Aufbau eines Commencal Supreme v3 2015.

Passt dieser Steuersatz?

http://shop.sixpack-shop.com/de/81153x-sixpack-headset-sxr-2015-(2in1)-master.html 

Und kann mir bitte jemand einen Link oder Bezeichnung für ein passendes Tretlager geben, aus den Angaben aus dem Techbook werde ich nicht schlau...

Danke.

Lg
Baddi


----------



## Irvine78 (18. Oktober 2015)

ja, der würde passen. du kannst oben alle ZS44/28,6 und unten alle ZS 56/30 fahren, also bei einem 1 1/8 Gabelschaft, bei tapered bruachst unten ZS56/40
Erläuterung zu den Einbaubezeichnungen: http://shop.acros.de/en/custom/index/sCustom/30

Pressfit Innenlager kannst BB92 fahren z.B. http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/truvativ-press-fit-innenlager-mtb-bb92-35147/wg_id-8740
kommt halt auf deine kurbel an, die achsen haben ja unterschiedliche durchmesser. des sram lager hat ne komplette saison ohne probleme gehalten und ich habs dann nichtmal wechseln müssen. ich war erst skeptisch wegen dem plastikschalen, funzt aber. kurbel brauchst dann für 83er gehäusebreite. (83 mm + die normalen ausßenliegenden Lagerschalen - sind dann die 107 mm die commencal angegeben hat.


----------



## Baddi- (18. Oktober 2015)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (24. Oktober 2015)

Mal paar aktuelle Bilder nach den letzten upgrades..
Lenker: Renthal Fatbar Carbon
Bremsen: Sram RCS
Schaltung: Sram X0
Kefü: E thirteen LG1
Vorbau: Answer
LRS: DT Swiss 240s/ Mavic EX721


----------



## 3xA (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe es gestern in einer "Nachtschicht" fertig gemacht und eben das Fahrwerk grob eingestellt. Hoffentlich wird es morgen oder übermorgen anständig bewegt.


----------



## zeuss (31. Oktober 2015)

Nice... viel spass mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cr3wstyle (1. November 2015)

Hallo hab ein Supreme V3 von 2013 und fahre zur Zeit ein Vivid R2C von 2012. 
Der braucht dringend ein Service da er wirklich keine gute Performance mehr hat. 

Bin jetzt am überlegen vielleicht direkt einen neuen zu kaufen. 

Hatte jetzt an

FOX DHX RC4
FOX DHX COil 5.0 oder als Air

Ist da etwas dabei was gut geht?

Oder habt ihr einen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## hankpank (1. November 2015)

Ich habe noch einen rc4 aus meinem v3 rahmenkit. Bin nach einer ausfahrt auf den vivid umgestiegen. Der Dämpfer hat gut funktioniert, aber hatte den vivid halt noch übrig. Falls du Interesse hast kann ich den günstig abgeben.


----------



## Cr3wstyle (1. November 2015)

Also findest den Vivid besser als den RC4?


----------



## prong (1. November 2015)

Cr3wstyle schrieb:


> Hallo hab ein Supreme V3 von 2013 und fahre zur Zeit ein Vivid R2C von 2012.
> Der braucht dringend ein Service da er wirklich keine gute Performance mehr hat.
> 
> Bin jetzt am überlegen vielleicht direkt einen neuen zu kaufen.
> ...



Wenn der Ascher voll ist, tauscht man das Auto.


----------



## Cr3wstyle (1. November 2015)

Klasse Antwort.... 
Was ist daran verkehrt zu fragen welche Dämpfer in dem Rahmen gut gehen??

Darf man nicht drüber nachdenken sich auch mal einen amderen zu kaufen?


----------



## zeuss (1. November 2015)

probier mal nen revox gibts recht günstig und funzt echt top...fahr ihn im v2
Gruß


----------



## prong (1. November 2015)

Cr3wstyle schrieb:


> Klasse Antwort....
> Was ist daran verkehrt zu fragen welche Dämpfer in dem Rahmen gut gehen??
> 
> Darf man nicht drüber nachdenken sich auch mal einen amderen zu kaufen?



Schon. Aber schau halt was du schreibst -> Anstatt Service lieber neuen Dämpfer. Ist doch ganz lustig, oder?
Der RS Dämpfer ist doch gut, wennsten pflegst. Service ist recht easy.


----------



## Cr3wstyle (1. November 2015)

Hab mich vielleicht nicht gut ausgedrückt 
Aber würd halt gern einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobieren deshalb hab ich gefragt was ihr empfehlen könnt. 

Kann man den Service selber machen ohne Spezialwerkzeug?


----------



## prong (1. November 2015)

Cr3wstyle schrieb:


> Hab mich vielleicht nicht gut ausgedrückt
> Aber würd halt gern einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobieren deshalb hab ich gefragt was ihr empfehlen könnt.
> 
> Kann man den Service selber machen ohne Spezialwerkzeug?



Persönlich hab ich sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht mit dem DIY Service von RS Zeugs. Hab mittlerweile nur RS verbaut, weil mir Fox mit dem 34er Debakel den Rest gegeben hat.
Ein paar Werkzeuge benötigt man schon. Rechnet sich aber, da man dann regelmäßig die Federelemente pflegen kann.

Schau mal auf den SRAM seiten nach. Das Service Manual kannste runterladen und ansehen, ob dir das taugt.

Außerdem:





und


----------



## Cr3wstyle (1. November 2015)

Ja hab ich mir gerade schonmal angeguckt. 
Zutrauen tu ich mir das schon. Aber so wie ich das im Manual gelesen hab brauch ich ja doch paar Sachen an Werkzeug um es machen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (1. November 2015)

Cr3wstyle schrieb:


> Ja hab ich mir gerade schonmal angeguckt.
> Zutrauen tu ich mir das schon. Aber so wie ich das im Manual gelesen hab brauch ich ja doch paar Sachen an Werkzeug um es machen zu können.



Die Spannbacken aus Messing sind sinnvoll und man braucht nen Schlüssel zum aufschrauben. Glaube auch noch den Adapter für den IFP.


----------



## Irvine78 (31. Januar 2016)

Meins ohne Lack


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (31. Januar 2016)

@Irvine78  wie läuft die RUX? wo liegst du gewichtstechnisch?


----------



## Xah88 (1. Februar 2016)

Irvine78 schrieb:


> Meins ohne Lack



Schön "cleaner Look" , gefällt mir !


----------



## Irvine78 (1. Februar 2016)

wenn bei der rux alles frisch gemacht und geputzt ist, läuft sie gut. ich finde aber, dass sie recht anfällig für dreck ist und dann leidet die performance recht schnell. die von meinem kumpel läuft problemlos, ich hab aber auch n vorserienmodell. 

Gewicht hab ich keine Ahnung, es hält! würde auf knapp 18 kg tippen.


----------



## Fekl (8. März 2016)

Ich mach das Bike gerade fit für die Saison....hat noch jemand einen original Mudguard oder einen guten Nachbau rumfliegen und würde den zu vertretbarem Preis abgeben? Suche eine schönere Lösung als nen Marshguard oben zwischen den Sitzstreben um den Dämpfer vor Beschuss zu schützen. Für Bastelvorschläge bin ich natürlich auch offen


----------



## molten (16. März 2016)

So zeige ich auch mal mein V3 her 
Ist übrigens auch in fürsorgliche Hände abzugeben.


----------



## Fekl (17. März 2016)

Hier mal mein Supreme FR wie es jetzt erstmal bleibt  Fotos sind mist - hab aktuell keine Kamera.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (22. März 2016)

@Fekl ... den Stepdown kenn ich doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CommencalRyder (3. April 2016)

Dann auch mal meins


----------



## prong (3. April 2016)

Servus, fährt jemand nen Angleset im V3? Mag den LW etwas weniger flach einstellen.


----------



## nollak (18. Mai 2016)

Hat hier jemand in der Umgebung Mannheim/Heidelberg nen Supreme in S auf das meine Freundin mal sitzen könnte?
Sind momentan auf der Suche nach einem Rad für sie, da sie mit 1,60 recht klein ist war das Supreme eine Idee von mir, evtl hat ja auch wer schonmal ne Idee ob es passen würde.


----------



## schigga (18. Mai 2016)

nollak schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand in der Umgebung Mannheim/Heidelberg nen Supreme in S auf das meine Freundin mal sitzen könnte?
> Sind momentan auf der Suche nach einem Rad für sie, da sie mit 1,60 recht klein ist war das Supreme eine Idee von mir, evtl hat ja auch wer schonmal ne Idee ob es passen würde.



Könnte für ne Frau am Ende recht schwer werden


----------



## DonSchoeni (18. Mai 2016)

Würde mal zu Solid nach Freudenstadt fahren,die haben Rahmen bis XS und ein DH Bike für Damen.
Find ich extrem Chique.


----------



## nollak (18. Mai 2016)

Hat sie am Wochendene in Winterberg drauf gesessen. War ihr zu hoch und auch zu schwer, ich denke beim Gewicht kann ich evtl mit Laufrädern und so noch was rausholen. Beim zu hoch sind 26" sicher schonmal von Vorteil.

Gewicht müsste ich mal durchrechnen, momentan gehts halt erstmal drum nen einigermaßen passenden Rahmen zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (19. Mai 2016)

nollak schrieb:


> Hat sie am Wochendene in Winterberg drauf gesessen. War ihr zu hoch und auch zu schwer, ich denke beim Gewicht kann ich evtl mit Laufrädern und so noch was rausholen. Beim zu hoch sind 26" sicher schonmal von Vorteil.
> 
> Gewicht müsste ich mal durchrechnen, momentan gehts halt erstmal drum nen einigermaßen passenden Rahmen zu finden.



Einen passenden Rahmen zu finden ist nach eigener Erfahrung extrem schwierig. Meine Frau ist 1,54 lang. Den 27,5'' Kram habe wir komplett ausgeschlossen, weil die Räder von der Überstandshöhe nicht hinhauen. Auch die Damenräder, die als XS Rahmengröße beworben werden, sind häufig Mogelpackungen.
Wir sind dann bei dem Meta SX in Größe S gelandet. Der Dämpfer musste ans Gewicht angepasst werden.
Das Radl ist nicht ganz leicht, aber stark bergab im Park und den Bergen und auch noch händelbar für ein Leichtgewicht. Aber eben kein DH Bike mit Doppelbrücke.


----------



## nollak (19. Mai 2016)

prong schrieb:


> Einen passenden Rahmen zu finden ist nach eigener Erfahrung extrem schwierig. Meine Frau ist 1,54 lang. Den 27,5'' Kram habe wir komplett ausgeschlossen, weil die Räder von der Überstandshöhe nicht hinhauen. Auch die Damenräder, die als XS Rahmengröße beworben werden, sind häufig Mogelpackungen.
> Wir sind dann bei dem Meta SX in Größe S gelandet. Der Dämpfer musste ans Gewicht angepasst werden.
> Das Radl ist nicht ganz leicht, aber stark bergab im Park und den Bergen und auch noch händelbar für ein Leichtgewicht. Aber eben kein DH Bike mit Doppelbrücke.



Als Enduro fährt sie zur Zeit ein Capra in S. Das klappt soweit auch gut nur wenn sie mal im verblockten Gelände absteigen muss is das teils etwas kritisch. Da wir aber immer öfter in den Bikepark fahren und sie mehr Spaß an den ruppigen Strecken hat wie an Flow Trails soll halt auch ein DH Bike her. 26" ist dafür eigentlich schon gesetzt, Dämpfungen werden wohl auch angepasst, wobei sie im Capra mit den Standard Tunes gut klar kommt und sogar eher im Trail Mode als im offenen Modus fährt da dieser ihr zu undefiniert ist. Rahmen ist halt noch offen und da das Supreme ja auch eher "klein" ausfällt war halt meine Idee das zu nehmen. Der Rahmen gefällt ihr halt auch.


----------



## prong (19. Mai 2016)

nollak schrieb:


> Als Enduro fährt sie zur Zeit ein Capra in S. Das klappt soweit auch gut nur wenn sie mal im verblockten Gelände absteigen muss is das teils etwas kritisch. Da wir aber immer öfter in den Bikepark fahren und sie mehr Spaß an den ruppigen Strecken hat wie an Flow Trails soll halt auch ein DH Bike her. 26" ist dafür eigentlich schon gesetzt, Dämpfungen werden wohl auch angepasst, wobei sie im Capra mit den Standard Tunes gut klar kommt und sogar eher im Trail Mode als im offenen Modus fährt da dieser ihr zu undefiniert ist. Rahmen ist halt noch offen und da das Supreme ja auch eher "klein" ausfällt war halt meine Idee das zu nehmen. Der Rahmen gefällt ihr halt auch.


Größe sollte hinhauen, da die Rahmen kompakt ausfallen. Nur mit 26'' musste dich beeilen. Im BM steht noch einer in S, allerdings zu teuer.


----------



## nollak (19. Mai 2016)

Naja sollte ist halt so ne Sache, daher wäre probesitzen mal ganz nett.

Rahmen oder Komplettrad in S? Hab da grad auf die schnelle nix gefunden.


----------



## prong (19. Mai 2016)

Hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/620474-commencal-supreme-dh-v3-26-yellow-2015

Kannst auch mal nach nem Supreme FR in S suchen. Geht auch mit Doppelbrücke, wenn's das sein soll.


----------



## schigga (19. Mai 2016)

nollak schrieb:


> Als Enduro fährt sie zur Zeit ein Capra in S. Das klappt soweit auch gut nur wenn sie mal im verblockten Gelände absteigen muss is das teils etwas kritisch. Da wir aber immer öfter in den Bikepark fahren und sie mehr Spaß an den ruppigen Strecken hat wie an Flow Trails soll halt auch ein DH Bike her. 26" ist dafür eigentlich schon gesetzt, Dämpfungen werden wohl auch angepasst, wobei sie im Capra mit den Standard Tunes gut klar kommt und sogar eher im Trail Mode als im offenen Modus fährt da dieser ihr zu undefiniert ist. Rahmen ist halt noch offen und da das Supreme ja auch eher "klein" ausfällt war halt meine Idee das zu nehmen. Der Rahmen gefällt ihr halt auch.



Das Supreme hat bei mir in Large mit Komplett Saint/ 40 float / descandent usw direkt mal 18,5kg gewogen für ne kleine Freundin vielleicht etwas schwer


----------



## prong (19. Mai 2016)

Man kann das ja für ne leichte Person mit leichteren Komponenten aufbauen. Ist dann aber nicht krass DH Style


----------



## nollak (19. Mai 2016)

Ich glaub ich hab da genug Ansatzpunkte wo ich bei ihrem Bike Gewicht sparen könnte  Klar der Rahmen ist schwer aber man kann beim Rest ja schon ne Menge rausholen.

Danke für den Link @prong aber der preis is echt ne bisschen zu hoch. Mal sehen was sich da noch ergibt.


----------



## Mr.A (9. Juni 2016)

wie wärs damit

http://www.commencal-store.com/cadre-supreme-dh-v3-2013-c2x12489111


----------



## Free_Rider94 (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2016)

Geil !
Wie fährt sichs ?


----------



## Apeman (26. Juli 2016)

Back in business 
Commencal Supreme Park 2015 Gr. L 26"


----------



## Free_Rider94 (23. August 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Geil !
> Wie fährt sichs ?


Mensch sorry hab deinen Kommentar voll übersehen.
Also hier wo ich wohne im Umkreis Heidelberg sehr unauffällig, wendig und verzeiht Fehler. Jetzt in Whistler kann ich das nur bestätigen und hinzufügen das je härter die Strecke wird und je schneller man selbige fährt das Rad unglaublich Laufruhig ist und alles wegbügelt was in den Weg kommt. Geschuldet durch die nach hinten gerichtete Raderhebungskurve sind sehr enge Kurven eine doch sehr anstrengende Angelegenheit aber problemlos machbar. Auf Jumptracks wie A-Line, Freight Train, Dirt Merchant und Crabapple Hits fliegt das Rad sehr angenehm und ausgewogen. 

Alles in allem bin ich, abgesehen vom Gewicht was jetzt nicht sonderlich stört, sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad.


----------



## TheMerge (28. August 2016)

weiß man schon wann es das 2017 v3 in anderen Ausstattungsvarianten außer der Standard zu kaufen gibt?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## xtinto (9. September 2016)

Hi  
eigentlich gehöre ich ins Transalp Unterforum. 
Das Commencal von meinem Kumpel brauchte mal wieder neue Passbilder  
In unsere "Fahrradgruppe"  bin ich der Fotograf.
Die Bilder will ich euch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## CommencalRyder (3. Januar 2017)




----------



## Fekl (21. Februar 2017)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde, was fahrt ihr so an Sag bei der Karre hinten und vorn? Habe ein Supreme FR und gemessen ca. 30% Sag hinten. Ich bin vorn jetzt auf ne harte Feder gewechselt (Boxxer war mit mittlerer Feder oft am Limit) und habe da nur noch ca. 20% Sag. Überlege deshalb hinten auch etwas härter zu nehmen, damit es ausbalancierter ist. Allerdings liege ich mit den ca 30% ja am Optimum für den Rahmen. Es ist jetzt hinten halt plüschiger als vorn und ich weiß nicht so recht was ich jetzt davon halten soll. Dank des Wetters waren noch keine großen Testahrten drin. Fährt jemand mit beispielsweise nur 25% Sag hinten oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2017)

CommencalRyder schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 560846



Sehr geiler Hobel !


----------



## CommencalRyder (26. Februar 2017)

Habe die 40 neu drin und fahre sie momentan mit 40%sag(80psi)...hinten im rc4 habe ich 25%. Werde die Gabel aber noch straffer konfigurieren. Anhand des Drecks Wetters habe ich die herstellervorgabe erstmal eingestellt und sie funktioniert ganz gut so. Wir werden sehen was der erste parkbesuch so bringt. Vom Prinzip her sollte vorne glaube ich eh etwas weicher sein als hinten...also von daher mal ausprobieren! Fummeln kann man immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robihh (5. März 2017)

Wollt euch mal meine kleine Rakete zeigen. Felgendecals sind schon ab


----------



## Free_Rider94 (23. März 2017)

Fekl schrieb:


> ...


Also im V4 fahre ich in der Fox 40 rund 80psi mit recht viel Druckstufe und im RC4 eine 350er Feder ( würde da lieber auf eine 375er gehen sofern jemand eine in 375x3,7 für Fox übrig hat bitte melden ). Fahrergewicht liegt bei etwas unter 80Kg. Ist allgemein hinten etwas weicher als vorne aber so bin ich schon immer gefahren daher für mich optimal. Wenn ich dieses Jahr mal nach Wildbad komme bzw. Schladming wird sich das Setup noch etwas ändern in richtung Vorne noch härter weil die Strecke steiler wird.


----------



## Fekl (9. Mai 2017)

Ich hab gerade mal zur Knackbeseitigung die Gabel aus meinem FR V3 ausgebaut. War da wieder ein Schmand drin! Der Stopfen vorn ist bei mir auch seitlich ordentlich eingerissen...denke da kommt jede Menge Pampe mit rein. Hat da zwischenzeitlich jemand noch eine bessere Methode entwickelt oder zerlegt ihr einfach regelmäßig und reinigt/schmiert neu ab?! Dafür scheint die Folie am Schaft zu halten


----------



## eljugador (10. Juli 2017)

Hey wäre super wenn ihr mir behilflich sein könntet.
Danke schon mal  
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/commencal-v4-2-vs-devinci-wilson-vs-kona-operator-2017.851070/


----------



## daddy yo yo (2. Oktober 2017)




----------



## 4Stroke (31. Oktober 2017)

Welche rahmengrösse bräuchte ich beim Supreme dh v4 bei 190cm?
Ich tendiere schon fast du xl

Wobei ich ein Meta in L fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CommencalRyder (13. November 2017)

Ich habe Größe L bei 1,87 und bin super zufrieden!


----------



## Alex233 (27. November 2017)

Für an Spezl aufgebaut
2018 V4.2 XL

15,8 kg mit Pedalen

Kettenführung ist unterwegs, die Positionierung vom Spanner ist auch korrigiert.


----------



## 4Stroke (27. November 2017)

Alex233 schrieb:


> Für an Spezl aufgebaut
> 2018 V4.2 XL
> 15,8 kg mit Pedalen
> Kettenführung ist unterwegs, die Positionierung vom Spanner ist auch korrigiert.
> ...



Kettenführung notwendig?
Waren die Decals schon schwarz?


----------



## Alex233 (27. November 2017)

Is schwarz anodisiert. Yap gibts so bei Commencal.


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2017)

Geiles Dingens !


----------



## Mr.A (11. Dezember 2017)

mal ne Frage zum Supreme DH V3, hat von euch jemand einen reach set verbaut? Ich finde irgenwie nichts passendes.


----------



## VX1986 (11. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Bald bin ich auch stolzer besitzer eines v4.2 
Ich musst mir leider des komplettbike bestellen da die leider keine xxl einzelrahmen mehr verkauft haben 
Bin echt gespannt wie sichs fährt. Hoher drehpunkt und eingelenker war mein wunsch.


----------



## 4Stroke (21. Februar 2018)

VX1986 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bald bin ich auch stolzer besitzer eines v4.2
> Ich musst mir leider des komplettbike bestellen da die leider keine xxl einzelrahmen mehr verkauft haben
> Bin echt gespannt wie sichs fährt. Hoher drehpunkt und eingelenker war mein wunsch.



Gibt's Bilder von deinem xxl Supreme dh?


----------



## VX1986 (21. Februar 2018)

Hier mal ein paar. Bin echt happy auch wenn ich noch nicht einmal damit gefahren bin.


----------



## VX1986 (21. Februar 2018)

X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2018)

Schaut gut aus !


----------



## Deleted 456496 (27. Februar 2018)

Gab es bei den V4 Modellen generell Probleme mit dem Rocket link? Wenn es sich um eine überarbeitete Version handelt, können dann noch Probleme auftreten?

Was ist mit der zugverlegung der 2016er Modelle, gibt es da Probleme?


----------



## Deleted 456496 (22. März 2018)

SXPerformance schrieb:


> Gab es bei den V4 Modellen generell Probleme mit dem Rocket link? Wenn es sich um eine überarbeitete Version handelt, können dann noch Probleme auftreten?
> 
> Was ist mit der zugverlegung der 2016er Modelle, gibt es da Probleme?



Keine v4 Fahrer hier?


----------



## VX1986 (22. März 2018)

Rocket link ist der der mit dem dänpfer verbunden ist?
Der wurd mit 4.2 überarbeitet. Ist jetzt ein teil. Gibt iwo vergleichsbilder. Früher war der verschraubt glaub ich.


----------



## Deleted 456496 (22. März 2018)

VX1986 schrieb:


> Rocket link ist der der mit dem dänpfer verbunden ist?
> Der wurd mit 4.2 überarbeitet. Ist jetzt ein teil. Gibt iwo vergleichsbilder. Früher war der verschraubt glaub ich.



Ich weiss 
Wollte wissen ob man das v4 auch noch kaufen kann oder ob davon abzuraten ist.
Die zugverlegung war auch nicht optimal.
Aber bei Bruch wurde der Link ersetzt. Die Frage ist warum ist er gebrochen und ist der Ersatz aus anderen material?


----------



## VX1986 (22. März 2018)

Gab ja auch mal rahmenbrüchr beim v4... da war das noch anders verschweisst. Die haben das kontruktiv optimiert


----------



## Deleted 456496 (22. März 2018)

VX1986 schrieb:


> Gab ja auch mal rahmenbrüchr beim v4... da war das noch anders verschweisst. Die haben das kontruktiv optimiert



Ok
Ich lass mal lieber die Finger von


----------



## VX1986 (22. März 2018)

Hab nur paar bilder gesehen wos an der schweissnaht gerissen ist.... muss nix heissen.
Wer weiss wie das jemand vergewaltigt hat... mir persönlich wären die v4 einfach zu klein.
Mit meinen 1.75 hab ich im xxl endlich mal ne passende grösse gefunden 480 reach is ok.


----------



## Fekl (25. März 2018)

Hat zufällig noch jemand einen Gummipömpel fürs Steuerrohr - also die Dichtung durch welche Bremse und Schaltzug reingehen, übrig und würde den gegen ein paar Euro tauschen? Das wäre der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (8. April 2018)

.


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (8. Mai 2018)

COMMENCAL   SUPREME   V2 :

... mittlerweile fast ein Klassiker. Übern Wintern Hinterbau komplett neu gelagert, am letzten WE erst in die Saison gestartet. Spät aber überragend, die Karre rockt nun wieder richtig. Präzise, feinfühling und echt geil, das Teil will wieder springen - macht Laune. Fahrergewicht zw 85-88kg ohne alles. Bike-Gewicht 18,3kg fahrfertig, d.h. incl Platform Pedalen. Gewicht ohne Pedale geschätzt gut 17,9kg. Federn komplett Titan, keine Luftfedern. Reifen tubeless (kann ich nur empfehlen - snake bites ade).
LG Oliver


----------



## Fekl (12. Mai 2018)

Ich saß heut endlich mal wieder auf dem großen Rad und hatte doch prompt bei einer kleinen Wurzel nach einer Landung hinten einen Durchschlag. Ich fahre einen FOX DHX RC2 mit 350er Feder bei ca 74kg naggisch im Supreme FR. Hatte eigentlich nie Probleme und habe den RGB heute mal auf ca 140 PSI aufgepumpt. Deutlich straffer als vorher, aber der Federweg wird immernoch ausgenutzt.
An die DHX RC2 und RC4 Fahrer: wie viel Druck fahrt ihr im AGB? LSC habe ich 11 von 15 verfügbaren Klicks zu...


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (14. Mai 2018)

nach deinen Bildern fährst Du ein V3, oder?

Kann nur die Erfahrungswerte für ein V2 liefern.
Bin 85-88kg, fahrfertig entsprechend deutlich mehr. Beim V2 hab ich einige Federn durchprobiert, zufrieden mit der Federrate und SAG bin ich erst mit ner 550er (Titan) geworden. Klingt viel, ist aber definitiv nicht zu hart. Scheint beim V3 aber ganz anders zu sein. Ohne eigene Erfahrung mit dem V3 finde deine 350er Feder aber wenig. Am V2 fahre ich im DHX RC4 Federdämpfer etwa 13 bar Luftdruck.  Deine Angabe mit 140psi entspricht etwa 9,7 bar. Die sind für mich schlüssiger als die geringe Federrate von nur 350.
Wie gesagt, gut kennen tue ich nur das V2.
LG
Oliver

PS:  ... auf die Gefahr, dass bekannt. Wenn die Federrate zu gering ist und du die Feder mit der großen Spannmutter mit vielen Umdrehungen deutlich anknalltst, stimmt dein SAG. Aber die Federrate passt dennoch nicht zu deinem Gewicht. D.h. bei hoher Belastung knallt der Dämpfer dennoch durch. FOX schreibt daher nur ganz wenige Umdrehungen an der großen Spannmutter vor. Quasi, dass die Feder gerade nicht mehr klappert. Wenn du mehr eindrehen musst fürs passende SAG soll man aus oben genannten Gründen auf die nächst höhere Federrate ausweichen.
Im V2 fuhr mein großer Sohn mit knapp 60kg glaub ich bereits ne 400er Feder. Müsste zur Sicherheit mal nachschauen. Mittlerweile aus Gewichtsgründen ne Luftfeder. 
Mit fast 90kg bleib ich lieber bei Stahlfeder.


----------



## Fekl (14. Mai 2018)

Danke für deine Erfahrungen. V2 und V3 sind ja dann aber doch nochmal unterschiedlich. Geliefert wurde der Rahmen sogar nur mit 300er Feder...mit der 350er habe ich ca 28% Sag...das sollte soweit erstmal ok sein. Federvorspannung ist so gering wie möglich  Wenn ich im Garten einen ordentlichen Bunnyhop ziehe, hängt der Endanschlagspuffer jedenfalls ganz unten. Ich denke etwas mehr Reserven wären da nicht verkehrt?! Bin letzte Saison mit 130 PSI gefahren und das hat halt nur manchma durchgeschlagen. Allerdings fand ich den Federwegsverbrauch immer recht hoch. Deswegen will ich das jetzt nochmal neu austüfteln und Erfahrungswerte einholen


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (14. Mai 2018)

... mit 28% SAG und nur leicht angezogener Federmutter klingt plausibel. Sollte passen. Dann ist doch ein sehr großer Unterscheid zw V2 und V3. Würde dennoch mal ne 400er bei jemand ausleihen und probieren ob Du damit besser klar kommst. Vllt reduziert sich der SAG nur minimal udn das Durchschlagen ist komplett weg. Zumindest würde es die 350er voll bestätigen und du hast gedanklich Ruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_real_iflow (10. Januar 2020)

Könnte mir ein V4.3-Besitzer ein Bild der Sag-Empfehlung am Dämpfer schicken? 

Habe einen V4.3-Rahmen, der aber noch die Empfehlung vom V4.2 drauf stehen hat. Zwischen den Versionen hat sich die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers und damit auch der Federweg geändert.


----------



## BockAufBiken (10. Januar 2020)

schweddl schrieb:


> Könnte mir ein V4.3-Besitzer ein Bild der Sag-Empfehlung am Dämpfer schicken?
> 
> Habe einen V4.3-Rahmen, der aber noch die Empfehlung vom V4.2 drauf stehen hat. Zwischen den Versionen hat sich die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers und damit auch der Federweg geändert.


Supreme DH 27 2020 könnte ich anbieten... falls das passt.


----------



## the_real_iflow (10. Januar 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Supreme DH 27 2020 könnte ich anbieten... falls das passt.


Das passt!


----------



## BockAufBiken (11. Januar 2020)




----------



## honi__ (17. Januar 2020)

Servus
Hier mal das Neue

bei gelegnheit mal schönere bildere

mfg


----------



## the_real_iflow (2. März 2020)

Mein neues Mullet  

Ist ein 2019er V4.3 in Grösse M mit längerem Reach. Erste Ausfahrt war vielversprechend! Bin damit zum Einstieg 300hm hochgekeult, was überraschend gut ging. Gesamtgewicht liegt bei 16.6kg.

Der Lenkwinkel ist durch den Mulletumbau aktuell bei unter 63°. Erstaunlicherweise ist es in dem Zustand aber nicht so unfahrbar wie befürchtet! Fühlt sich super handlich an. Eventuell erhöhe ich den Lenkwinkel noch um 1°, womit ich wieder beim Ausgangswert der Supremes wäre. Leider vertröstet mich workscomponents seit November immer wieder beim Liefertermin für das ZS56/ ZS56 Angle Set. Hat da jemand vieleicht noch eine andere Quelle?

Der Hinterbau scheint mir eher auf der straffen Seite zu liegen. Hat mein Popometer da recht? Ich fahre den RockShox Super deluxe ultimate DH mit etwas über 25% Sag (wie empfohlen) - kann mir da jemand eventuell eine paar Erfahrungen dazu teilen? (LSC ist komplett offen.)

Viele Grüsse,

Wolfi


----------



## Kasacke (2. März 2020)

Kleine Bike Kombo aus Alt und Neu


----------



## Jonas1183 (10. März 2020)

So, da es bei mir dieses Jahr auch wieder mal Zeit für einen neuen Fuhrpark war ich auf große Bikes stehe,
Aluminium und einen HPP wollte, hieß es für mich: Supreme DH29 ohne Alternative.
Rahmengröße ist XL, meine geliebten Code RSC in der Regenbogenvariante mussten auch sein.
Ich liebe es ja schon sehr, in meinen Augen das schönste DH Bike auf dem Markt .
Gefällt mir noch besser als mein altes Sender CF 9.0.
Kann es kaum erwarten bis die Parks wieder offen sind.


----------



## honi__ (10. März 2020)

hi
@Schweedl  naja es geht so also mit dem original deluxe bin ich auch ca 25-28%sag gefahren waren bei mir 155 psi lsc 5 klicks reb 4 klicks mit der Meg neg fahre ich  auch 25-28% 185 psi 2klicks lsc  5klicks reb bei 69-70 kg fahrfertig

@ jonas1183

Jo kann ich total nachvollziehen finde das Supreme auch eins der schönsten am markt und ja die RSC Rainbow muss sein!!


----------



## the_real_iflow (10. März 2020)

@honi__ Was ist deine Erkenntnis? Mit oder ohne Megneg besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honi__ (10. März 2020)

Hi

Ich würde nicht mehr ohne fahren sehr sehr deutlich besser im ansprechverhalten steht besser im Federweg Bzw mittlerfederweg ist jetz vorhanden!mein setup aktuell bzw was für mich richtig gut geht sind 2 tokens pos kammer und 2 Ringe in der Neg kammer mit 185 psi so nutze ich den federweg gut un hab genügend reserve noch bei harten dingern mann muss halt bissl probieren hatte auch schon  nur 1 Ring in der Neg kammer war zu weichbzw hätte zu viel druck gebraucht!! bei 2 Ringen in der NEG un einem Tokem war es sau gut hatte aber am ende zu wenig gegenhalt selbst mit ner ordentlich portion(205 Psi) mehr druck! wie gesagt 2+2 un 185 Psi ist mein wohlfühl setup

mfg


----------



## the_real_iflow (10. März 2020)

@honi__ Cool, danke! Was wiegst du? 

Verstehe sowieso nicht, weshalb RS nicht gleich mit Megneg ausliefert. Die wenig optimale Kennlinie des Dämpfers kann wohl kaum ein Feature sein... Eine künstliche Verteuerung des Dämpfers.


----------



## honi__ (10. März 2020)

servus

69-70kg fahrfertig

Ja ist leider richtig versteh ich auch nicht soll wohl aber auch rädle geben wo die meg neg nichts bringt bzw es verschlimmert und man muss halt probieren was vielleicht für einige zu viel des guten ist bzw die das nicht wollen!

Mein Fazit bleibt im Supreme lohnt sich der Umbau auf die Meg neg harmoniert auch mit der Boxxer so viel besser un aktuell bekommt man das kit ja richtig günstig

mfg


----------



## Downhillsocke (26. März 2020)

Jonas1183 schrieb:


> So, da es bei mir dieses Jahr auch wieder mal Zeit für einen neuen Fuhrpark war ich auf große Bikes stehe,
> Aluminium und einen HPP wollte, hieß es für mich: Supreme DH29 ohne Alternative.
> Rahmengröße ist XL, meine geliebten Code RSC in der Regenbogenvariante mussten auch sein.
> Ich liebe es ja schon sehr, in meinen Augen das schönste DH Bike auf dem Markt .
> ...



Sehr schönes Rad hast du da. Wie groß bist du denn und welche Rahmengröße bist du beim Sender gefahren? Mir fällt auf, das Commencal immer 20 mm mehr Reach als andere Rahmen haben. Kommst du damit klar?


----------



## Jonas1183 (27. März 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad hast du da. Wie groß bist du denn und welche Rahmengröße bist du beim Sender gefahren? Mir fällt auf, das Commencal immer 20 mm mehr Reach als andere Rahmen haben. Kommst du damit klar?



Hey Socke,
Ich bin auf den cm genau 1.90m. Beim Sender bin ich eine L gefahren, immer im langen Radstand und mit +10mm Reach Verlängerung.
Beim Commencal hab ich bewusst direkt das XL genommen. 1.2cm Spacer unter den Direcmount gepackt und alles ist super.
Fühle mich mega wohl auf dem Bike. Man steht super zentral und ich hab bisher bei meinen kleinen Testfahrten eher das Gefühl gehabt ich sitz in einem Kampfpanzer. Was ich super finde da ich lieber auf den DH strecken als Jumplines oder Flowtrails fahre. (ich hasse diese Autobahnen,
es muss schon rumpeln damit es Spaß macht  )
 Ich hab sogar das gefühl es sei wendiger als das L- Sender, trotz größerer Laufräder und fast 2 cm mehr Radstand.
Und Mehr Reach find ich immer Super. Allerdings hab ich dann doch lieber den längeren Radstand vom alten Rahmen gegenüber dem
längeren Reach der ganz neuen Rahmen bevorzugt.
War definitiv eine super Entscheidung die Kiste zu kaufen.
Außerdem konnte ich das A La Carte machen was noch mal den Happy Faktor erhöht hat.

Wenn jetzt nur diese Coronascheiße vorbei wäre und die Parks öffnen würden......
Naja bis dahin muss ich mich wohl mit meinem neuen Swoop 29 zufrieden geben und hier bei 
mir durch die Gegend flitzen.


PS- Der Rahmen ist in Echt noch vieeeeel schöner als auf dem Bildern


----------



## Downhillsocke (27. März 2020)

Wow, da bist du ja beim Reach von 460 auf ganze 495 hochgegangen mit deinem neuen in XL. Radstand müssten sogar 50mm mehr sein, Kettenstrebe aber nur 9mm länger. Aber das wichtigste, dein Fahreindruck, scheint ja sehr gut zu passen.  Der Surpreme Rahmen ab Modelljahr 2020 hat ja noch mal verlängerten Reach. Echt sehr lang.

Größentechnisch bin ich mit 1.79m so wie du im Grenzbereich zwischen zwei Größen. Würde aber auch eher zur L und nicht zur M tendieren. Die L hat halt 480mm Reach, das hat kein anderer 29er DH-Rahmen in der L ?. Fährst du den Standard 40mm Vorbau? Ggf. kann man da ja auch einen 25mm Direct Mount Vorbau verbauen.

Von der Fahrweise bin ich auch bei dir, schnell soll es sein. Sprünge ja, aber ohne großes Rumgetrickse. Hoffen wir, dass wir dieses Jahr noch in die Parks kommen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (1. April 2020)

Hat noch jemand ein Supreme DH 27.5 von 2020? Bei meinen steht auf dem Rahmenaufkkeber für die oberen Buchsen die Maße 20x10 (Bild in Beitrag #2.821) Die Buchsen passen aber nicht. Der Bolzen hat nur 8mm. Ist das noch bei jemanden so?


----------



## the_real_iflow (1. April 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ein Supreme DH 27.5 von 2020? Bei meinen steht auf dem Rahmenaufkkeber für die oberen Buchsen die Maße 20x10 (Bild in Beitrag #2.821) Die Buchsen passen aber nicht. Der Bolzen hat nur 8mm. Ist das noch bei jemanden so?


Kann dir leider nicht helfen, hatte aber das gleiche Problem. Das scheint commençal irgendwie nicht hinzubekommen, die zum Rahmen passenden Buchsen zu schicken. Ich habe beim Service reklamiert und daraufhin andere zugeschickt bekommen. Wäre vermutlich auch für dich die einfachste Option.


----------



## BockAufBiken (1. April 2020)

Ich hab mir jetzt ein paar 8x20mm bestellt. Die kosten ja jetzt auch nicht die Welt. Werde aber Commencal trotzdem mal anschreiben. Da scheint ja definitiv was falsches auf xem Rahmenaufkleber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honi__ (2. April 2020)

servus!


----------



## Sw!tch (18. April 2020)

Moin! Fährt jemand den Ride Alpha +10mm Reach Steuersatz? Ich werd aus dem Produktbild nicht schlau. Es sieht aus, als wäre die obere Schale nach außen gewölbt. Hat vielleicht jemand eigene Bilder?


----------



## lhampe (18. April 2020)

habe nur Superstars 6mm offset Steuersatz drinnen


----------



## san_andreas (18. April 2020)

Das ist ne geile Kiste !


----------



## psycho82 (12. Mai 2020)

Hat schon wer ein Supreme als Mullet aufgebaut?

Vorstellung wäre der aktuelle 27,5er Rahmen und dann entweder ne 29 Boxxer auf 190mm Federweg zu reduzieren oder halt Offset-Buchsen und dann die 29 Boxxer mit vollem Federweg zu fahren...

Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Taugt das vom Fahrgefühl?

PS: Ein reines 29er ist keine Option!


----------



## Jonas1183 (12. Mai 2020)

psycho82 schrieb:


> PS: Ein reines 29er ist keine Option!



Weil? Das Supreme als komplett 29er fährt sich mega.
Ich finds auch in einer XL noch wendig genug um Spaß zu haben...
Verstehe den ganzen Mullet kram nicht. Außer dass mir mein Hintern nicht an das Rad
anschlägt hab ich da noch keine Vorteile finden können.

Oder hast du ziemlich kurze Beine? Dann versteh ich das natürlich, da ist nicht mehr mit viel Platz.
Aber irgendwo hatte ich mal was mitbekommen, dass man für nen Mulletaufbau lieber ein 29er Rahmen nehmen sollte. Dann ist das Tretlager immerhin weit genug unten.

Offset Buchsen find ich nicht so ne gute Idee, habe die Tage bei einem Mullet Summom gesehen dass 
dann die Gabel bei vollem Einschlag mit der unteren Krone an den Rahmen haut.
Weiß nicht wie es sich da mit dem Rahmen vom Supreme verhällt, aber würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt 
provozieren wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_real_iflow (12. Mai 2020)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Hat schon wer ein Supreme als Mullet aufgebaut?
> 
> Vorstellung wäre der aktuelle 27,5er Rahmen und dann entweder ne 29 Boxxer auf 190mm Federweg zu reduzieren oder halt Offset-Buchsen und dann die 29 Boxxer mit vollem Federweg zu fahren...
> 
> ...


Ja, hab ich. Fährt geil. Blätter mal bisschen hoch


----------



## psycho82 (12. Mai 2020)

schweddl schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich. Fährt geil. Blätter mal bisschen hoch



Hast den 27,5er Rahmen mit 190mm Gabel aufgebaut oder fährst vorne 200mm und dann Offset-Buchsen?

Wie wirkt sich die Anhebung des Tretlagers durch die höhere Gabel auf das Fahrverhalten aus?


----------



## psycho82 (12. Mai 2020)

Jonas1183 schrieb:


> Weil? Das Supreme als komplett 29er fährt sich mega.
> Ich finds auch in einer XL noch wendig genug um Spaß zu haben...
> Verstehe den ganzen Mullet kram nicht. Außer dass mir mein Hintern nicht an das Rad
> anschlägt hab ich da noch keine Vorteile finden können.
> ...



Weil mir subjektiv 29er DH Bikes keinen Spass machen - schon einige gefahren, es gefällt mir vom Fahrgefühl schlichtweg nicht. Ist mein rein subjektives erleben und muss nicht die Meinung von jedem sein. Soll jeder das Bike fahren, was ihm passt.
Aber egal ob V10, Saracen oder Demo (die bin ich in 29 schon gerollt) - mich packt der reine 29er Gedanke absolut nicht und ich bin hinten absolut kein Fan von den großen Rädern. Ist wohl auch der Grund warum 7 Bikes im Fuhrpark auf 27,5 rollen und die zwei Dirtjumper natürlich noch auf 26. Bisher hat es kein reines 29er in den Fuhrpark geschafft und wird es bei mir wohl auch nicht - ist aber rein subjektiv und jeder hat ein anderes subjektives empfinden -

Mullet als eigen Aufbau würde mich aber trotzdem reizen....
29er Rahmen macht beim Mullet Umbau nicht wirklich immer Sinn, weil dann kann ich auch rein 29er fahren, da ich immer noch die Kettenstreben für das 29er habe (trifft beim neuen Supreme nicht zu, da beim 29er und 27,5 die Kettenstreben gleich lang sind - aber wäre bei vielen anderen Rahmen für mich der ausshlaggebende Punkt)...- Vorteil sehe ich momentan lediglich beim großen Vorderrad, dass 29er hinten macht für mich persönlich null sinn. Klausmann ist das Rage letztes Jahr mit 27,5 Umlenkung und 190mm Boxxer gefahren, sein diesjähriges Rage 27,5 hat jetzt 200mm Gabel und ne selbstgedrehete unterer Lagerschale, damit es von der Höhe passt - sowas wäre eher meine Vorstellung

Wenn man sieht wer im DH dieses  Jahr noch auf reine 29er gesetzt hätte - dann wäre die Liste sehr sehr kurz. Die meisten haben ihre Mullets parat, was für mich auch Sinn macht. Pierron, Minarr und wenige andere wären noch auf reinen 29ern unterwegs. Selbst Gee Atherton, ebenfalls groß, ist zum Ende der Saison Mullet gefahren. Santa hätte bis auf Minaar in 2020 Mullet gefahren. Das Demo fährt keiner als 29er. Das neue Sender wird als Mullet kommen usw., denke 29er wird bei Rennen spötestens nächstes Jahr genauso exotisch sein wie reine 27,5 Bike (extrem kleine oder große Fahrer mal ausgenommen)

Reine 29er machen mir wie gesagt keinen Spass. Mullet wäre ein Projekt, wenn es mir nicht taugen sollte, dann könnte ich es mit vorhandenen Teilen wieder auf 27,5 zurückbauen - daher kommt auch nur ein 27,5er Rahmen in betracht um dies mal auszuprobieren. Da mein Furious mich letztes Jahr treu über 68 Bikeparktage begleitet hat und das Absolut beim Dirtjumpen auch keine zicken macht würde ich halt schon gerne bei Commencal bleiben, aber halt gerne beim 27,5er Rahmen. (Propain Rage CF 27,5 wäre auch noch ne Option, aber nur weil Propain in der Nachbarschaft ist und das Teil als Mullet def. funktioniert - aber Commencal wäre mir lieber)

Das mit den Offset-Buchsen ist aber mal ein richtig guter Hinweis! - Danke


----------



## Jonas1183 (12. Mai 2020)

Jo da hast du natürlich recht,
Ich hab z.B. im gegensatz zu dir alle 27.5er abgestoßen weil ich komplett 29er super finde.
Aber jeder hat andere Vorlieben.

Und klar das stimmt schon, für den 27.5er Rahmen spricht natürlich die Rückbaufähigkeit.
Mich würde allerdings das mit dem Tretlager irgendwie stören.
Wobei das beim DH Bike wohl nicht so zum Tragen kommen sollte wie z.B. bei einem Hardtail.
Man steht ja doch sehr tief im Federweg.

Und gerade wegen den erwähnten Buchsenproblem beim Summom (gut anderes Bike und alles)
würde ich evtl eher zum 29er Rahmen tendieren.

Aber wenn du die Gabel travelst.....wieso nicht 27.5. Bzw beim Schweddl scheint es ja auch so zu funktionieren.

Hauptsache ein cooles Bike, bei dem einem schon durchs anschauen ein Lächeln in das 
Gesicht gezaubert wird


----------



## the_real_iflow (12. Mai 2020)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Hast den 27,5er Rahmen mit 190mm Gabel aufgebaut oder fährst vorne 200mm und dann Offset-Buchsen?
> 
> Wie wirkt sich die Anhebung des Tretlagers durch die höhere Gabel auf das Fahrverhalten aus?



Ich habe einen 27.5er V4.3 Rahmen genommen, eine 200mm Gabel eingesetzt und mit einem angle set den Lenkwinkel wieder zurückgenommen.

Über die Tretlagererhöhung würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen - jedenfalls beim V4.3 Rahmen nicht. Selbst Commencal hat zum V4.4 das Tretlager höher gebracht, vermutlich da das etwas tief geraten war. Es bleiben im Mulletaufbau in dieser Federwegsklasse immer noch üppige 13mm Absenkung gegenüber der Vorderradachse (jedenfalls nach meinem Geschmack). Mir persönlich bei uns im freien Gelände fast etwas tief, ich habe doch recht regelmässig Aufsetzer. Schon bei den ersten paar Ausfahren hat der bash guard einiges einstecken müssen. Das kann natürlich beim V4.4 anders sein. Ich hatte mit etwas anderem gerechnet und offset bushings bestellt, die ich aber nie eingebaut habe (kannst haben, wenn du willst ☺).

Lenkwinkel zurücknehmen ist mE Pflicht. Ich habe spasseshalber ein paar Ausfahren ohne Angleset gemacht. Der resultierende 62.3° Lenkwinkel ist an sich fahrbarer als gedacht. Aber das Vorderrad steht so weit vorne, dass ich sehr komisch auf dem Bike hängen musste, um einigermassen Last drauf zu bekommen.

Über den Angle set habe ich den Lenkwinkel wieder auf die ursprünglichen 63.5° gebracht, was das Rad wesentlich ausgewogener macht bzw. die Position auf dem Rad wesentlich natürlicher. Ich habe eine Gabel mit 51mm offset genommen, um den Nachlauf gegenüber dem Serienrad konstant zu halten.



Jonas1183 schrieb:


> Außer dass mir mein Hintern nicht an das Rad
> anschlägt hab ich da noch keine Vorteile finden können.



Genau deswegen. Ich kann aufgrund meiner kurzen Beine kein 29er im Hinterrad fahren. Ich brauche in unserem steilen Gelände die Bewegungsfreiheit. Auf rasierte Eier (Zitat Marshy: 



) hab ich keinen Bock ?. Und aufs 29er Vorderrad will ich nicht mehr verzichten. Da gibt es keinen Weg zurück. Ich sehe das ein bisschen wie bei breiten Lenkern - auf einen 68er Lenker würde ich auch nicht mehr wechseln wollen...

Cheers,

Wolfi


----------



## psycho82 (12. Mai 2020)

@schweddl 

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Hört sich schonmal positiv an. Denke so nach dem durchrechnen, dass es beim 27,5er V4 recht gut mit einer 190mm Gabel klappen sollte - wobei ich dann auch erstmal 200mm testen würde, denke aber da wird mir die Front zu hoch und Airshaft ist ja schnell gewechselt. Mit ner 190mm müsste man irgendwo bei einem Lenkwinkel von 63 rauskommen, was ich in der Theorie ganz gut fände...Ansonsten hat wie du doch nen anderen Steuersatz einsetzen

Das man keine Offset-Buchsen benötigt hört sich auch gut an!


----------



## honi__ (17. Mai 2020)

Servus




Mh also ich hab 29 er  in M nur 81 schrittlänge bei 179 un noch nie das hinterrad geknutsch da sich das supreme im gegensatz zu vielen anderen bikes( mein Cube / Specialized in 27,5 da hatte ich öfters kontakt) finde ich zumindest besser fährt jeweiter vorne man sich befindet und ich musste egal wie steil noch nie so weit hinten sein das müsst ich schon provozieren um das hinterrad zu spüren! aber egal jeder fährt was ihm gefällt un spass macht


----------



## flouing (14. Juni 2020)

Servus zusammen hier Mal mein Hobel bin super zufrieden damit ?. Endlich ein Rad das unter mir nicht nach BMX aussieht ?.
Supreme 29 XL bei 192-193 je nach Stauchung


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juni 2020)

Sehr geile Kiste !


----------



## psycho82 (15. Juli 2020)

Waren jetzt 7 Tage in Vallnord im Bikepark.
Geilster Bikepark - extrem ruppig und materialmordend - einfach mega! Ein Tag das Supreme getestet.... nach dem Test war dann klar, dass neben mein Furious und Absolut noch ein Supreme Mullet gehört.
Am Freitag dann in La Massana im Headquarter den Mulletrahmen vorbestellt...- freue mich riesig auf Mitte August und den Aufbau?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (30. August 2020)

Morgen wirds Supreme Mullet dann nun zusammengesetzt?

Rahmen: Commencal Supreme Mullet Rahmen in L
Gabel: RockShox Boxxer Ultimate in Rot, Offset 56mm
Dämpfer: RockShox Super Deluxe Ultimate DH Coil - mit roter Feder
Schaltung: Sram GX-DH-Gruppe
Kurbel: Descendant DH 165mm mit 34 Zähnen
Kettenführung: E13 LG1+ Lower Guide
Kette: KMC X11 EL in schwarz
Vorbau: Descendant in Boxxer Grey
Lenker: Descendant Colab Troy Lee in schwarz, rot, grau
Griffe: Odi Vans in schwarz rot
Bremse: Code RSC Rainbow
Bremsscheiben: Sram Centerline 220mm
Bremscheibenschrauben: Sram Rainbow
Bremschreibenadapter: Sram mit Rainbow Schrauben
Laufradsatz: eingespeicht von Panchowheels - DT 350 Naben mit DT
Competiton Speichen und Rage-Felgen mit 30mm Maulweite (29/27,5)
Reifen vorne: Maxxis Assegai DH 3C MaxxGrip 29x2,5
Reifen hinten: Maxxis DHR II DH 3C MaxxGrip 27,5x2,4
Sattelstütze: Descendant
Sattel: Fabric Team Scoop in Boxxer rot
Pedale: SB One Bikeparts - P1FR mit Maxgrip-Pins in schwarz


----------



## san_andreas (1. September 2020)

Schon fertig ?


----------



## psycho82 (2. September 2020)

Aufbau vorerst mal fertig


----------



## honi__ (28. September 2020)

https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/25/2512/2512161-kcg4jicnrs81-dsc_2659-large.jpg


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (10. Oktober 2020)

Hab mal eine Frage an alle Supreme 29 Fahrer. Ich bin ganu zwichen M und L mit 178. Zu welcher Größe würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## Jonas1183 (11. Oktober 2020)

L ohne Frage. Ich würde einfach immer die größte vertretbare Größe nehmen.


----------



## honi__ (15. Oktober 2020)

Servus

Ich fahre bei gleicher grösse M und finde es genau richtig grösser dürfte es nicht sein! ist aber immer Persönliches gefühl das kann dir keiner beantworten musst probieren.Hängt auch davon ab ob du lange beine oder langen oberkörper hast!

mfg


----------



## CedricLeuschner (8. Januar 2021)

Servus,
Ich habe vor mir die nächsten Tage das Supreme DH 29 Team von 2020 zu kaufen und hätte dazu ein paar fragen an euch:

Was hat das Bike für Nachteile? 

Ist das Stempeln beim Bremsen wirklich so schlimm, wie es in Berichten beschrieben wird?

Wie sehr merkt man das Gewicht?

Ich bin 1.82 groß und habe ziemlich lange Beine und einen nicht so langen Oberkörper, was sagt ihr lieber M oder L?

Und was mich auch brennend interessiert ist, ob man die 223mm scheiben bemerkt, an der Bremsleistung oder daran, wie schnell die Bremse heiß wird.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## derbastian (23. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mir neulich auch einen Rahmen bestellt. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen (Antwort auch gerne PM, falls ihr den Thread nicht zuspammen wollt).

Der Rahmen hat PF107 und 12x150.
Hierzu habe ich mir die passende Saint Kurbel (FC-M825) und das Innenlager (SM-BB71-41-C) bestellt.

Zwei Fragen habe ich:
1. Die Kurbel kommt mit 3 Spacern - ich finde nirgends eine Anleitung, ob und wie ich die Spacer verteilen soll.
2. Hat jemand die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man die neue Kurbel richtig reinhämmern muss? Ich kenne das eigentlich so, dass man sie mit der Hand ein wenig reinklopfen muss. Aber dass sie so stramm reinwill, kenn ich eigentlich nur vom Dirtbike mit BMX-Kurbeln. Hier war es aber auch einfacher, weil man nur die Achse reinklopft ohne die Kurbelarme.

(Eigentlich wollte ich die Kurbel einbauen und dann halt schauen ob und wo ich Spacer brauche - aber da man sie so reinhämmern muss, erscheint mir das eine unangenehme Option).

mit vielen Grüßen und hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_real_iflow (23. März 2021)

Servus @derbastian ,

Anleitungen findest du hier: https://si.shimano.com/#/en/search/Keyword?name=SM-BB71&name_web=

Einbauanleitung ist der letzte Eintrag unter EV-.... 

Reinklopfen sollte einfach gehen. Paar gefühlvolle Schläge mit dem Schonhammer. Sonst ist irgend was faul.


----------



## derbastian (23. März 2021)

@schweddl Danke schonmal für die Antwort.

Die Anleitung für den Spacer des Innenlagers habe ich gefunden. Das Innenlager ist auch schon drin.
Die Anleitung für die Spacer der Kurbel finde ich nirgends.

Mh dann ist wohl irgendwas faul (?). Andererseits gehen die Lager des mitgelieferten Bsa-Innenlagers genau so streng drauf. (Hab eben probeweise versucht die auf die Kurbelachse draufzustecken). Vielleicht bin ich auch nur übervorsichtig weil alles neu ist.

_edit: erledigt.

_


----------



## w1ther (8. August 2021)

Also dann... bring ich den Thread mal 11 Jahre zurück.

Hier ein Commencal Supreme DH V1 aufgebaut auf dem Superteam VIP Edition Rahmen in weiß-grün.

Im anderen bild Sieht man noch das dazugehörige Commencal Meta aus dem selben Modelljahr, ebenfalls in der Superteam VIP Edition in Weiß-grün.

(Das Bild der beiden habe ich mal dazu gepackt, da ich noch keins gefunden habe wo beide in der Superteam Vip edition Nebeneinander Stehen. Dieses Bild habe ich jetzt    )


----------



## BockAufBiken (27. August 2021)

Weiß jemand welche Lagertypen/-bezeichnungen beim Hinterbau vom Supreme DH verbaut sind? Der Lagersatz ist bei Commencal aktuell nicht verfügbar und ich habe auch keine Infos dazu bei denen auf der Seite gefunden.


----------



## the_real_iflow (27. August 2021)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welche Lagertypen/-bezeichnungen beim Hinterbau vom Supreme DH verbaut sind? Der Lagersatz ist bei Commencal aktuell nicht verfügbar und ich habe auch keine Infos dazu bei denen auf der Seite gefunden.


Ausbauen, nachschauen. Die Bezeichnung der Lager steht üblicherweise auf den Dichtungen. Drauf achten, vollkugelige Lager zu bestellen.


----------



## derbastian (28. August 2021)

@BockAufBiken 









						COMMENCAL | ENDURO BEARINGS SUPREME DH V4.4
					

COMMENCAL ENDURO BEARINGS SUPREME DH V4.4



					www.commencal-store.de
				












						COMMENCAL | ENDURO BEARINGS META V3 / SUPREME DH V3 / V4 / FURIOUS
					

COMMENCAL ENDURO BEARINGS META V3 / SUPREME DH V3 / V4 / FURIOUS



					www.commencal-store.de
				




Ob das jetzt die richtigen sind (es gibt zwei sätze fürs supreme)…aber…
A) sind beide sätze lagernd
B) steht in der beschreibung, um welche lager (und dimensionen) es sich handelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (30. August 2021)

the_real_iflow schrieb:


> Ausbauen, nachschauen. Die Bezeichnung der Lager steht üblicherweise auf den Dichtungen. Drauf achten, vollkugelige Lager zu bestellen.


Ja das weiß ich. Ich wollte mir allerdings 2 Sätze auf Halde legen und wollte dafür jetzt nicht den ganzen Rahmen zerlegen.


----------



## daSteff (27. März 2022)

Servus, hab das 2020er Supreme V4.3 29er in L. 
hat das schon wer auf Mullet umgebaut/ausprobiert?
Bedenken? extra teile ausser 27,5er LR nötig? 

Danke im voraus?


----------



## mingus (30. Mai 2022)

Was habt Ihr so für Federhärten im Fox DHX2 verbaut? Bei meinem 2022er in L ist eine 475er drin, und über die LSC kann man den Dämpfer gut abstimmen. Bin nur kurz gefahren, und frage mich ob mit 90kg fahrfertig ev eine härtere Feder sinnvoll wäre...


----------

